# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  The TV Deals and Recommendations Thread

## HiTempguy1

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-M65-F0-6...100409299.html

or

https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-55R617-CA-...3&keywords=tcl

The TCL is supposed to be slightly better in overall picture quality.

I sit about 9ft from the TV. Most content is 1080p, so either one should work. I like to buy once and call it a day, it was recently I realized I was still rocking the ol' Sony 32" LCD for OVER A DECADE NOW  :ROFL!: 

Thoughts? Would be nice to save the ~$300, but then again, I doubt I'll be updating anytime soon after this purchase.

----------


## cycosis

i recently upgraded from a 48 samsung to a 65 sony x900f and im thrilled with the size upgrade.

----------


## eglove

If you're going Vizio try and get a P series

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I wanted to buy that TCL for the longest time. It's supposed to be amazing bang for buck when it comes to TVs, especially for 4k gaming (Xbox One X and PS4 Pro) but they didn't really sell them in Canada.

I've also heard great things about the Vizio M series, but I was looking at the M55 rather than the M65. Same TV, different size.

I ended up buying a Sony XBR55X900E last Black Friday. It was (at the time) $1800 retail, and I picked it up for $1200. Would recommend. They've since replaced them with the X900F series.
https://www.costco.ca/Sony-Bravia-XB...100416923.html

If you're not in a rush, I would wait the extra few weeks for Black friday. Either way, both of those choices (and the Sony) are good choices, and I don't think you can go wrong. That being said, 9ft away, 55 vs 65, I would go with the 65, if you have the space for it.

----------


## Asian_defender

I went from a 55 to 65 in my bonus room and I sit about the same distance away. Made a huge difference.
Looking to go to a 75 this year as my neighbour has a 75 with the same size bonus room, go as big as you can on your budget

----------


## Tik-Tok

If it's for your living room, and you want to keep it looking nice and neat and not like a bachelor pad, keep the size down. If it's for a family room, basement, bonus room etc. for movie watching and/or video games. As big as you can get.

----------


## colsankey

i also replaced a dead Sony XBR 55" with a 65" XBR 700 i think, last year for around 1100 on Black friday. Made a big difference to me.

----------


## tonytiger55

I have 65' Samsung in my Condo. It makes a difference. When I go to my friends and all they have 55', I call them peasants and demand they bow before me. 
It does make a difference. I got mine from Costco too. 

If you do get one, keep a eye on the tech in regards to internet and youtube. So my TV is connected to the internet and I watch Youtube. My friends is a 55' Samsung, but hers is newer and curved. But the tech is faster. For example when scrolling through the youtube menu mine is slower, her tv is super fast for this. 
My cellphone is Samsung so I can cast direct too.

----------


## Asian_defender

Don't bother with all the build in apps for the TV. The Nvidia shield is on sale right now for $179. Invest in that then get the biggest TV for your dollar. I have one similar to this from costco
https://www.costco.ca/Haier-65UG6550...100386047.html
Mine does have have the built in chromecast but I was $840 out the door with the Costco 5 year warranty. Its been a fantastic TV for the price, with new things coming out every year I don't think it's worth it getting a panel with all the bells and whistles

----------


## Kavy

The old M series was better (2015 & 2016) the new are not as good. For sizing 65 vs 55 is a huge difference and if I was choosing between those two TVs I would get the Vizio for the size strictly because the panels perform similar with the M mildly and I mean just mildly behind. If the 65 TCL was on the table I would go with that. Just a caution on TCL they do have some consistency issues according to avs forums so buying on amazon is more of a risk then from Costco and their amazing warranty.

----------


## HiTempguy1

TCL 65 is impossible to get, I have amazon set to email me if it comes in stock.

I don't really care about any features, just want the best picture quality for the buck, but am willing to sacrifice a bit of picture quality to go bigger.

It really does sound like in this case bigger is better. I'd love to find an E series vizio because the 65" was cheap, but I think they are discountinued.

Sony XBR900 are hella pricey not on sale, you guys got some wicked deals on them. I'm waiting for black friday/cyber monday, but a lot of stores already have their flyers out and no deals on TVs I care for  :Frown: 

Looks like Costco for a M65 will be the proper route unless anyone has any other suggestions?

----------


## Kavy

The M is great especially for that price like I mentioned before. When calibrated the blacks are very very good. I have a 65M on the main floor and a 75P in the basement so my opinion is definitely biased.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I remember when I bought a 60 for the basement and my wife thought it was far too large. She figured we regret the size. 

LOL. Now 75 would be excessive for my space, but a 65 seems good. 

The 32 I have on my main floor must look tiny to you guys.

----------


## rage2

65 in the bedroom. Feels small. 

82 in the living room. Could go bigger if they made bigger that didn’t cost 30k.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have 4" in the bedroom.

----------


## Xtrema

At 10ft away for me, 75 is about right. 65 would be ok @ 9ft.

And I'm talking about 1080p content.

55 was big.... 15 years ago.

----------


## HiTempguy1

So say I'm convinced to go 75"... Anything not crazy priced with good picture quality?

Like I said, I've been rocking the same Sony 32" for a decade because the colors were very natural looking (just very poor black performance and not very bright). I like to buy once and keep for a while.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Well that spiraled out of control quickly!

The M65-F0 apparently went on sale in store at Costco for only $989+gst, with said sale ending today. Considering the 2 year concierge warranty from date of purchase for no charge, plus the 90 day return policy, plus this being the cheapest price a M65 has ever been (and well over $300 cheaper than a TCL 65 was going to cost me), it was a no brainer.

I don't think it will fit on my old TV stand  :ROFL!:  Small side note, costco now has "christmas extended hours"

----------


## rage2

Great choice. Awesome TV for the money. Do yourself a favor and calibrate it using the settings on rtings.com and feed it a Dolby vision 4K movie.

----------


## HiTempguy1

I will definitely go to rtings.com and copy one of their calibrations  :Smilie: 

Then, apparently The Matrix is available in dolby vision 4k, so I guess my decision for first movie has been made!

Oh f&$k me, I figured I'd be able to fully rip UHD bluray now, no  :Frown: 

Looks like I'll have to go pickup a Sony UBPX700, only another $300  :ROFL!:  Just can't win! I'm hoping its worth it, can't wait to get the whole experience with good AV equipment.

----------


## rage2

The Matrix is alright in DV, my favorite DV demo movie is still Lucy. Great mix of high resolution to show off 4K details as it was filmed digitally, and a really good mix of neutral colors and heavy yet natural saturation.

For old movies, T2 4K HDR remastered is amazing for a movie from the early 90's. Feels like a current movie with how great it looked.

----------


## blairtruck

> Well that spiraled out of control quickly!
> 
> The M65-F0 apparently went on sale in store at Costco for only $989+gst, with said sale ending today. Considering the 2 year concierge warranty from date of purchase for no charge, plus the 90 day return policy, plus this being the cheapest price a M65 has ever been (and well over $300 cheaper than a TCL 65 was going to cost me), it was a no brainer.
> 
> I don't think it will fit on my old TV stand  Small side note, costco now has "christmas extended hours"



stands look gross anyways. needs a wall mount.
i am not in the market for a tv but i notice costco has an Vizio E80-E3 80-in. that is not listed on vizios website. it only goes up to 75" on there.

----------


## HiTempguy1

The only problem with the wall mount is the TV would partially block a window, which doesn't bother me as the blinds on it are always shut. Don't get me wrong, I really want a telescoping wall mount. But I also don't have a utility room or any hidden passageways to run cables, so cables would just be hanging down the wall and running to my consoles/htpc/players. I'm only in my current living situation for another 6-12 months at most. So I'll just pick up something cheap that can hold the TV up for now.

E80-E3 is $3200 on costco.ca . Cheaper at BestBuy for $3k, but none in stock. Looks like any other 80" would be $4k plus, cnet gives the 80 a solid 7. I won't have the space for an 80 for another couples years until I upgrade houses #notabeyondballer

Thanks for the suggestions Rage on movies, I'll have to look at getting Lucy and T2. I've been searching all day to see if I could get dolby vision to work with ripping, but the requirements to run it through a PC are absurd:




> 1.) A motherboard with SGX support
> 2.) A processor with SGX
> 3.) HDCP 2.2 on your intel board
> 4.) A UHD Bluray Drive
> 5.) Software that supports UHD



I still have the old overclock king I5 4670k, not skylake processor here.. Looks like I need to watch and see if that Sony UBPX700 goes on sale on BF or CM...

----------


## rage2

Just a note, I picked up my Samsung 82" NU8000 for $3300. 80" TV's can be had for good money if you're patient.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If you just want a decent, huge TV from a major brand, you can get 70-75" TV's for $1200ish pretty regularly. I used to sit about 7ft away from 74" and even with 1080P it was completely fine. You will rarely regret getting a bigger TV as long as it fits.

55" 4K HDR Smart TV's from major brands are often around $499. 55" LG 4K OLEDs are sometimes under $1000. TV's are so cheap now.

Unless it's going in a dedicated theater environment, there is little to gain by buying the really high end TV's IMHO, unless you need it for aesthetics or something else. All the best TV's in the 65"+ range are $3000++ and to get the most out of them they need a good calibration and a proper viewing environment.

With Black Friday less than 2 weeks away, I would not be buying a TV right now.

----------


## TurboMedic

I have a 2016 M65 and its a gorgeous set. I recommend Vizio to all of my friends for sure. They had some hiccups early on, with the built in software and with the wifi, as well as the tablet remote, but they very aggressively patched all of that, sent new remotes, and changed the entire experience on the TV so its been flawless since. I wish I would have gone bigger, but for the cost at the time this was good.

----------


## brucebanner

> Just a note, I picked up my Samsung 82" NU8000 for $3300. 80" TV's can be had for good money if you're patient.



So like black Friday or xmas deals?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> So like black Friday or xmas deals?



Those are obviously 2 of the big ones but TV's go on sale ALL the time for dirt cheap. You just need to be paying attention to the major stores and online retailers, which can take some effort unless you are actively shopping.

----------


## rage2

> Those are obviously 2 of the big ones but TV's go on sale ALL the time for dirt cheap. You just need to be paying attention to the major stores and online retailers, which can take some effort unless you are actively shopping.



This. It's completely random. My guess based on inventory level and age.

----------


## Xtrema

> I will definitely go to rtings.com and copy one of their calibrations 
> 
> Then, apparently The Matrix is available in dolby vision 4k, so I guess my decision for first movie has been made!
> 
> Oh f&$k me, I figured I'd be able to fully rip UHD bluray now, no 
> 
> Looks like I'll have to go pickup a Sony UBPX700, only another $300  Just can't win! I'm hoping its worth it, can't wait to get the whole experience with good AV equipment.



https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product.../12399782.aspx

Quick and dirty.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Just a note, I picked up my Samsung 82" NU8000 for $3300. 80" TV's can be had for good money if you're patient.



I don't doubt it. I just have zero use for a TV that big  :ROFL!:  I'll keep this in mind for my parents though, they are looking to go up from their 70" Sharp Aquos.




> So like black Friday or xmas deals?



BF and CM deals rarely are any better nowadays then the deals you get throughout the rest of the year. Hence why I jumped on the M65, it was in stock and hasn't been discontinued, and it's the lowest price its ever been. No other 65" TV comes close in terms of picture quality (according to reviews anyways) for under $1k in a 65" size. If it does magically go lower, just price match. Win-win.

----------


## brucebanner

I currently have a 70" Samsung, can't remember the model number, I'll look when I'm home. It's not super old but it isn't 4k either. Clearly I don't need a new TV but if the right deal came for a 80"+ I'd be open to it.

----------


## JfuckinC

i bought a sony 70" 4K a couple months ago... Pretty happy with it so far, wouldn't wanna go any smaller.. haha

----------


## lasimmon

We just bought a house and prior to moving I want to pick up a new tv.. Can't decide between 65" or larger..

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> We just bought a house and prior to moving I want to pick up a new tv.. Can't decide between 65" or larger..



Always go larger - you will never regret it unless you physically cannot fit it in the room or it is otherwise a giant eyesore. Size > Quality too (within reason of course) unless it's going into a dedicated, light controlled viewing environment.

And if it's a dedicated theater room, consider a projector for better IQ and any screen size you want.

----------


## lasimmon

> Always go larger - you will never regret it unless you physically cannot fit it in the room or it is otherwise a giant eyesore. Size > Quality too (within reason of course) unless it's going into a dedicated, light controlled viewing environment.
> 
> And if it's a dedicated theater room, consider a projector for better IQ and any screen size you want.



Yah this is for the bonus room. Already have theatre room aspirations for the basement.

----------


## afrotl

What do you guys think of this deal
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/LG-OLED65C8P...374%3AFeatured

----------


## Kavy

> What do you guys think of this deal
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/LG-OLED65C8P...374%3AFeatured



That is the same price that it is locally. Buy locally and get a warranty.

But decent deal, this TV actually hit $2299 for a really short time according to the redflagdeals thread on this TV

----------


## afrotl

> That is the same price that it is locally. Buy locally and get a warranty.
> 
> But decent deal, this TV actually hit $2299 for a really short time according to the redflagdeals thread on this TV



Ok thanks I will keep an eye out for a local sale.

----------


## HiTempguy1

UN65NU8000FXZC

This Samsung has apparently gone on sale and been discounted quite a bit. Lowest price it's ever been, $1499, some local electronics stores have it as does Amazon prime. Just a headsup for people. On Amazon its previous low was $1700 a month ago, first became available at $2100 in June.

Edit-
Leon's has the 75" on sale as well for $2499, which appears to be a pretty good price.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

The X900F BF pricing has been released. Looks like $1799 for the 65"

----------


## schocker

Looks like I might head to Costco for a 55" C8. $1997 online, not sure if it is cheaper in store.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

WalMart has a 65" 4K TV for $498 if anyone just wants big & cheap.  It's RCA but most of the cheap panels come out of the same factory anyway. For a PS4 or bonus room or something it would be great.

----------


## jltabot

holding out for stock on a vizio p65 for 1249. damn RFD!

----------


## rage2

Holding out for Vizio PQ65. Brightest TV out there right now, even beating the OLEDs.

----------


## schocker

> Holding out for Vizio PQ65. Brightest TV out there right now, even beating the OLEDs.



Sounds like $2049 if you can find it, costco page doesn't load anymore
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costc...-2999-2238467/

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looks like I might head to Costco for a 55" C8. $1997 online, not sure if it is cheaper in store.



Costco prices on heavy or large items are almost always cheaper instore because the online price includes shipping.

----------


## schocker

> Costco prices on heavy or large items are almost always cheaper instore because the online price includes shipping.



Someone on redflagdeals said it was the same in store. I suppose this is one of the exceptions.

----------


## C4S

Am I the only one still watching my 27 inch TV??  :Cry:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Am I the only one still watching my 27 inch TV??



I am watching a 32" TV while we find a house to buy - you get used to it after a while, but I cannot wait to have my 60" plasma and projector back and the sound to go with it.

Come to think of it, most of the TV I've watched over the last while has been on a 10-11" iPad screen while I'm at the gym  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Costco often also has in warehouse discounts on tvs that are not widely advertised and are limited to a single location. Got 700 off my Samsung a couple years ago that way.

Just got to stop in sometimes and look around.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Since this thread has meandered a bit  :Wink: 

If I play ripped blu ray files as mkv's, will I get the judder?




> 24p Judder 
> Judder-Free 24p 
> : Yes
> Judder-Free 24p via 60p 
> : No
> Judder-Free 24p via 60i 
> : No
> Judder-Free 24p via Native Apps 
> : Yes
> ...



Because it sure seems like I am getting judder, noticeable in still panning shots especially.

Tv looks fantastic so far, but that judder drives me crazy. Really need to pickup that blu ray player if judder is a concern for some PC output sources.

----------


## Kg810

I can't believe the PQ65 is going for $2,049.  :Drool: 

If I didn't need a 75" I would totally return the P75-F1 for it.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> I can't believe the PQ65 is going for $2,049. 
> 
> If I didn't need a 75" I would totally return the P75-F1 for it.



I have been waiting on the PQ65 but don’t see it for that price...

----------


## afrotl

> I have been waiting on the PQ65 but dont see it for that price...



Look like it is sold out.....hope they put out more stock soon.

----------


## lasimmon

I’m debating between 65” or 70” or 75”. What you guys think? Should I just go big?

Should I buy now or what till Boxing Day/week? I don’t need it till January.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How far away do you plan on sitting and how are you mounting it?

----------


## colsankey

last few years black friday and boxing day deals have been similair for the electronics ive looked at.

Get the biggest tv you can afford is the general consensus, but at some point the sizing goes to ludicrous pricing.

----------


## lasimmon

> How far away do you plan on sitting and how are you mounting it?



Will be mounting it on the wall hopefully. Distance isn’t an issue. Can be whatever is ideal for the size of tv. The room it’s going in is rather large.

----------


## Brent.ff

That’s not necessarily true. No point in a 4K tv if you’re back so far that your eyes can’t tell: 
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.forb...-critical/amp/

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by...e-relationship

----------


## lasimmon

> That’s not necessarily true. No point in a 4K tv if you’re back so far that your eyes can’t tell: 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.forb...-critical/amp/
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by...e-relationship



I’m not sure what you are trying to say here?

----------


## Brent.ff

Distance and size is an issue if you actually want to be able to see 4K resolution, if that’s a concern to you. Rereading your post,you’d just move to where optimal is?

----------


## lasimmon

> Distance and size is an issue if you actually want to be able to see 4K resolution, if that’s a concern to you. Rereading your post,you’d just move to where optimal is?



Yah our bonus room is rather large so a couch can be placed in the ideal spot for a tv. Really going back and forth on a 65 or 75

----------


## Gman.45

I wanted to try out a P series Vizio, but I couldn't find one locally even at the Costcos in SK, wanted the P75 F1 but they told me it'd be after Xmas. Bought another LG Oled, this years model is different than the last one I bought, picked up the 65" LG OLED65E8. I was running the LG Nano Cell 65" out of fear of the burn in, as I use it mainly as a home theater PC in my office (home theater room is projection), and the OLED in the bedroom for Netflix/Shield use only. After seeing a friends OLED of the same model as the new one I just bought, which he's been using for months as a HTPC and has his Win10 background up all the time, playing games, etc etc - figured I'd risk it. If it gets burn in, we'll see how well that 99 dollar Costco warranty holds up, hah.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Both the P65 and the PQ65 deals from last week were the best I had seen all year. RFD of course killed those fast. If those come back up I'd be tempted to jump on one.

----------


## jwslam

> Yah our bonus room is rather large so a couch can be placed in the ideal spot for a tv. Really going back and forth on a 65 or 75



You'll regret going 65 if you're going back and forth.

Go online and look up some dimensions; mark out the two sizes with masking tape.

----------


## Lex350

> If it's for your living room, and you want to keep it looking nice and neat and not like a bachelor pad, keep the size down. If it's for a family room, basement, bonus room etc. for movie watching and/or video games. As big as you can get.



Totally agree.

----------


## msommers

Years ago I got a crazy good deal on my plasma by having Visions price-match Memory Express.

----------


## 88CRX

> That’s not necessarily true. No point in a 4K tv if you’re back so far that your eyes can’t tell: 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.forb...-critical/amp/
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by...e-relationship



This tells me I need >85" TV.... I'll take it!

I've been tossing around 65" vs 75" in our bonus room too and I'll probably just pull the trigger on a cheaper 75" vizio and be done with it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Unless aesthetics are the #1 priority, you will never regret getting a bigger TV. And Size > quality unless it's going into a dedicated/critical viewing environment, because when you're 1h into a movie you won't be thinking "I wish those black levels were 10% better".

And if it's a dedicated theater room, go straight for a projector. They are so cheap now it's ridiculous.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> You'll regret going 65 if you're going back and forth.
> 
> Go online and look up some dimensions; mark out the two sizes with masking tape.



My current place is only 800sqft. I would have very, VERY much regretted going 55" over 65" now that all is said and done. Like jwslam said, if you are going back and forth, you want to go with the larger set. If price is the concern, a 70" may be worth looking into.

Keep in mind, a 75" is huge. You'll need a tv stand/piece of furniture close to 60+" long to place it on. Or hang it off the wall.

Edit-



> And Size > quality



I disagree with this. It's all about how picky you are. I did a back to back comparison of ripped, uncompressed blu rays in MKV format vs coming straight off the blu ray player. Noticeable difference that would bug that crap out of me.

----------


## ipeefreely

> I wanted to try out a P series Vizio, but I couldn't find one locally even at the Costcos in SK, wanted the P75 F1 but they told me it'd be after Xmas. Bought another LG Oled, this years model is different than the last one I bought, picked up the 65" LG OLED65E8. I was running the LG Nano Cell 65" out of fear of the burn in, as I use it mainly as a home theater PC in my office (home theater room is projection), and the OLED in the bedroom for Netflix/Shield use only. After seeing a friends OLED of the same model as the new one I just bought, which he's been using for months as a HTPC and has his Win10 background up all the time, playing games, etc etc - figured I'd risk it. If it gets burn in, we'll see how well that 99 dollar Costco warranty holds up, hah.



I picked up a 55" LG OLED55E8 in September and love it!  :Love:  

As for burn in I'm a paranoid too and overly cautious!  :crazy nut:  So I try not to stay on menu screen very long and I just let things play, then go back instead of pausing!  :ROFL!: 





> Unless aesthetics are the #1 priority, you will never regret getting a bigger TV. And Size > quality unless it's going into a dedicated/critical viewing environment, because when you're 1h into a movie you won't be thinking "I wish those black levels were 10% better".
> 
> And if it's a dedicated theater room, go straight for a projector. They are so cheap now it's ridiculous.



I don't know... the blacks on the OLED are ridiculous!  :crazy nut:  I don't think I could go back to an LED with the light bleed that they have...

If I had a dedicated theater room, ya I would go with a projector too.  :Pimpin':

----------


## ShermanEF9

we went from a 48 inch HD to a 65 inch UHD and it makes a big difference. We really enjoy the larger screen, given how far away we sit (approx 15 feet)

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I picked up a 55" LG OLED55E8 in September and love it!  
> 
> As for burn in I'm a paranoid too and overly cautious!  So I try not to stay on menu screen very long and I just let things play, then go back instead of pausing! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know... the blacks on the OLED are ridiculous!  I don't think I could go back to an LED with the light bleed that they have...
> 
> If I had a dedicated theater room, ya I would go with a projector too.



Absolutely, OLEDs are awesome - it's about the only way to get Plasma-level IQ (or better) without going with a projector these days. But you can still buy cheap OLEDs and you can buy really expensive high-end OLEDs. All I am saying is for most people, size trumps slightly better image quality when it's not going into a viewing environment that you are able to appreciate said quality (or if the viewers don't care about that stuff). For example with your OLED, you probably didn't buy the very best OLED in a smaller size than you wanted. I don't mean go out and buy the crappiest no-name Proscan/Sylvania TV you can find just because it's a bit bigger than a good Samsung, for example. All else equal, in my experience more people appreciate size over slightly better image quality gained by buying a much more expensive TV. YMMV of course.

----------


## schocker

I am super happy now going from my 43" vizio to a 55" OLED. About 8-9 feet away and it is on the upper limit of size for the room. 43 was too small and RDR2 has very small text so it was hard to read with my old eyes.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I am super happy now going from my 43" vizio to a 55" OLED. About 8-9 feet away and it is on the upper limit of size for the room. 43 was too small and RDR2 has very small text so it was hard to read with my old eyes.



I sat 7-7.5ft away from a 74" projector screen and it wasn't too close for quality 1080P. You've got lots of room left  :Smilie:

----------


## silvercivicsir

I got the Vivo PQ65 from Costco in Edmonton when they still have stock.. Great TV, but I wish it was a little bigger. Too bad they don't make a PQ75

----------


## R-Audi

Reading this thread makes me jealous.. I was pumped to upgrade from 19" to 24" Vizio from Costco for my kitchen!

----------


## 88CRX

> Reading this thread makes me jealous.. I was pumped to upgrade from 19" to 24" Vizio from Costco for my kitchen!



I doubt most people have any TV in their kitchen! haha

----------


## R-Audi

> I doubt most people have any TV in their kitchen! haha



Surprisingly, decent 24" TVs are hard to come by. Visions was all out, Bestbuy werent on sale, and Costco only had the Vizio on for a black friday weekend sale. Added bonus that its a 'smart tv' and works with my google stuff. Scheduled to arrive today.

----------


## lasimmon

I'm thinking really hard about going with the Vizio M Series 70" from Costco..

----------


## HiTempguy1

The TCL 65" is back in stock on Amazon.ca

If you wanted one, better buy it quick. Still ~$1250 though which I think is too pricey for the quality.

----------


## Kavy

I think with the Vizio M coming in at 999 that’s a better value.

----------


## rx7boi

Was away during Black Friday but gonna keep an eye on that Vizio M65 during Boxing Day.

The M70 looks awesome too but I can't justify the 50% price increase for 5" more screen space as of current website non-sale price.

If I were incllined to splurge on a bigger TV, between the M70 and the E75, is it too big of a sacrifice in picture quality to go with the larger TV?

----------


## Kavy

> Was away during Black Friday but gonna keep an eye on that Vizio M65 during Boxing Day.
> 
> The M70 looks awesome too but I can't justify the 50% price increase for 5" more screen space as of current website non-sale price.
> 
> If I were incllined to splurge on a bigger TV, between the M70 and the E75, is it too big of a sacrifice in picture quality to go with the larger TV?



Depends on the source material. The M does HDR better (but not as good as the P or PQ) and has considerably better black levels and motion handling. If you are watching sports or lots of movies I would get the M. If it’s regular tv or bright room watching you won’t notice the black level or motion differences as much. 

Bottom line I would take a better smaller tv then a larger tv especially when it comes to a 70” which is already huge.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I think with the Vizio M coming in at 999 that’s a better value.



That's why I bought it  :Wink:  Objectively though, the TCL is "better" in regards to performance. But 25% more money better? Not to me.

A 65" TV is pretty damn big as it is rx7boi. Let alone a 75" , 1080p, minimum recommended viewing distance is 10 feet, and honestly, at 10' from my head to the TV, I really don't want to be any closer with my 65" as it is.

----------


## rage2

> Bottom line I would take a better smaller tv then a larger tv especially when it comes to a 70” which is already huge.



With HDR, I'm almost ready to agree with this. My 82" Samsung has pretty average HDR, and I find myself watching more often on the 65" Vizio which blows it away in terms of HDR performance. If/when I upgrade to the PQ65, I'm going to hate watching movies on anything less.


@Mitsu3000gt
 has always been horny over projectors, is it game over for projectors when it comes to HDR? Even theaters are now struggling to hit the specific brightness levels that directors want, especially when TVs start delivering the higher end of brightness that DolbyVision supports. Last month I watched Infinity War 4K HDR in a custom theater with a $30k Sony 4K HDR projector and was disappointed. Even a Vizio M produced better localized brightness in scenes in comparison.

----------


## sabad66

Throwing it out there, but i'm in the market for a used 70" or larger 4K TV. Ideally not older than 2 years. If anyone has upgraded and wants to get rid of their 'old' TV, PM me with what you have and i'll consider it.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> especially when TVs start delivering the higher end of brightness that DolbyVision supports.



I doubt it's actually doing anything, but it appears the Sony blu ray player I picked up is doing some upscaling and possibly additional HDR work in the background on 1080p blu rays. It says Dolby Vision is being output, but that's probably just the setting and that requirements are met for DV to work, not that it is actually doing anything. Needless to say, they looking downright awesome on the TV regardless.

It's pretty bad though, I can see myself upgrading in a year to get the best of the best. Once you go to a proper setup, its hard to go back  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

@rage2
 and 
@HiTempguy1


Any love for Samsung? My current TV is Samsung and has served me pretty well for the past 5 years.

Visions has several like the NU6900, NU7300, and NU8500 series. The last two are curved screens which I still do not get what benefit they provide.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> With HDR, I'm almost ready to agree with this. My 82" Samsung has pretty average HDR, and I find myself watching more often on the 65" Vizio which blows it away in terms of HDR performance. If/when I upgrade to the PQ65, I'm going to hate watching movies on anything less.
> 
> 
> @Mitsu3000gt
>  has always been horny over projectors, is it game over for projectors when it comes to HDR? Even theaters are now struggling to hit the specific brightness levels that directors want, especially when TVs start delivering the higher end of brightness that DolbyVision supports. Last month I watched Infinity War 4K HDR in a custom theater with a $30k Sony 4K HDR projector and was disappointed. Even a Vizio M produced better localized brightness in scenes in comparison.



Most projectors are currently incapable of doing HDR as well as TVs because by nature of their design they cannot really locally dim. It is the one thing they cannot do better than TV's, aside from OLED which are pretty well the best at everything except size and maximum brightness. Laser projectors can be made to locally dim, but they are far from mainstream at the moment - that may end up being the 'workaround' as lasers also solve problems like bulb life. Google actually has a patent for a local dimming laser projector as well.

"Wallpaper" OLEDs might eventually kill the projector market, but cost will have to come down in orders of magnitude along with significant size increases.

If you're really into HDR content but were building a home theater, you would have to weigh that against having a 100-120"++ screen. Personally I would not put a tiny (relative) TV in a home theater for better HDR. If the room was small and the screen was going to be the same size, then sure.

Traditional movie theaters have pretty horrible IQ, I wouldn't compare anything to that. That's not why people go to movie theaters though, so they don't have to be good - they just have to be big and loud and be showing a movie you can't get anywhere else.

The biggest reason why projectors are so exciting, IMHO, is not only can you pick your screen size, but I can't think of many other electronics that have closed the cost/performance gap as much as they have - a $500 projector today is better than some $60-100K+ projectors of not very long ago at all. The technology trickle-down is faster than just about anything else I can think of in the HT world. The general attraction to a projector for the average buyer is that for $3-5K you can have image quality as good as the best Plasmas had on a screen size of your choice. If you can't dedicate a room to it though, it's pointless, so for most people they are not the right choice. It's very situation and setup dependent.

----------


## rage2

> Most projectors are currently incapable of doing HDR as well as TVs because by nature of their design they cannot really locally dim. It is the one thing they cannot do better than TV's, aside from OLED which are pretty well the best at everything except size and maximum brightness. Laser projectors can be made to locally dim, but they are far from mainstream at the moment - that may end up being the 'workaround' as lasers also solve problems like bulb life. Google actually has a patent for a local dimming laser projector as well.



Yea, this is a $30k Sony laser 4k HDR projector that I watched. It's nowhere close to even LED, let alone OLED, which was surprising to me. Didn't realize that HDR isn't really possible with projectors.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yea, this is a $30k Sony laser 4k HDR projector that I watched. It's nowhere close to even LED, let alone OLED, which was surprising to me. Didn't realize that HDR isn't really possible with projectors.



I don't know exactly what model your friend had (Sony has a few laser models), but to my knowledge no current Sony laser projectors can do any kind of real local dimming which is almost certainly why HDR looks better on your TV. Just due to the nature of how a (typical) projector works, you aren't going to get local dimming anywhere near the level you can get with a full array back light, or OLED where each individual pixel can be turned on/off providing an essentially perfect contrast ratio. A projector light source has to shine on the entire image chip, so to dim or brighten the image it's all or nothing. Some projectors have motorized irises which try to half-ass the effect with 'dynamic contrast' but that's been around for a long time and it's really not the same.

OLED is the best at pretty well everything, but size/cost is obviously a major issue. The really good OLED's are $15K-20K for only 77" and Sony sells a 100" for $80K which is still quite a ways away from many popular projector screen sizes. If you're really into HDR though, a projector is simply not a good choice, at least currently. I'd take a good OLED up until the size/cost ratio became ridiculous - after that a projector is pretty well the only option anyway and good ones are cheaper than ever right now. The problem in TV land is you need economies of scale for cheap prices, and giant special-order TV's just aren't that popular. They also weigh several hundred pounds and don't fit through an average doorway haha. You can get up to 82-85" or so in LCD and stay under $10K but that is still way above the average budget.

----------


## rage2

> @rage2
>  and 
> @HiTempguy1
> 
> 
> Any love for Samsung? My current TV is Samsung and has served me pretty well for the past 5 years.
> 
> Visions has several like the NU6900, NU7300, and NU8500 series. The last two are curved screens which I still do not get what benefit they provide.



Missed this one. My big complaint with Samsung is that they refuses to license Dolby Vision so it only supports HDR10. While DV has the ability to define brightness levels that nobody can hit at all today, DV also has meta data on scenes and specific targeting for brightness that HDR10 doesn't have, so even with the levels of brightness we have today DV movies still looks better especially when transitioning between scenes with very differing lighting requirements.

This makes it so that a Vizio M or P playing a DV movie outperform a Samsung QLED that's only able to play the base HDR10 data.

----------


## Kavy

> Missed this one. My big complaint with Samsung is that they refuses to license Dolby Vision so it only supports HDR10. While DV has the ability to define brightness levels that nobody can hit at all today, DV also has meta data on scenes and specific targeting for brightness that HDR10 doesn't have, so even with the levels of brightness we have today DV movies still looks better especially when transitioning between scenes with very differing lighting requirements.
> 
> This makes it so that a Vizio M or P playing a DV movie outperform a Samsung QLED that's only able to play the base HDR10 data.



I could not agree with this more.

----------


## rx7boi

> Missed this one. My big complaint with Samsung is that they refuses to license Dolby Vision so it only supports HDR10. While DV has the ability to define brightness levels that nobody can hit at all today, DV also has meta data on scenes and specific targeting for brightness that HDR10 doesn't have, so even with the levels of brightness we have today DV movies still looks better especially when transitioning between scenes with very differing lighting requirements.
> 
> This makes it so that a Vizio M or P playing a DV movie outperform a Samsung QLED that's only able to play the base HDR10 data.



Ah okay, thanks for this. You are so well versed in this kind of stuff and I had no idea that TV technology could be that complex. 

I was reading a bit more on rtings about the E and M series and the M has better local dimming and HDR (as previously mentioned in this thread). The M had better a review but the scores only seemed to be marginally better.

I had plans to scope out the M65 for Boxing Day/Week but saw today that Costco currently has the E70-F3 on sale for $1069 which seems to be a pretty good deal.

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-E70-F3-E...100431813.html

I don't know if it makes a difference but I mostly watch downloaded movies by connecting my laptop via HDMI. I don't watch movies in the dark and prefer my living room to be decently lit.

Edit: went downstairs to measure 65" and 70" which I hadn't done yet and are pretty darned big haha.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> The TCL 65" is back in stock on Amazon.ca
> 
> If you wanted one, better buy it quick. Still ~$1250 though which I think is too pricey for the quality.



Great TV, i picked mine up in the states on black friday for 525 after conversion. i'd MAYBE pay 1250 for it, but it would definitely be the upper limit, especially given the heavy discounts available across the border at the time.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I don't know if it makes a difference but I mostly watch downloaded movies by connecting my laptop via HDMI. I don't watch movies in the dark and prefer my living room to be decently lit.



You need a pretty recent gpu in your laptop to output HDR. If you are running integrated graphics, it probably won't do HDR, let alone Dolby Vision.

Getting the M-series, in my opinion, is a choice to actively pursue dolby vision (now that I've seen it in action). But you need to buy proper equipment, proper blu rays/streaming services, and in general be picky enough to go through the hoops needed. You'd also need proper, paid for (or cracked) blu ray software that supports DV.

The M-series is a good TV at a great price for the size. But if you aren't doing Dolby Vision, and can fit the 70... I'd probably grab the E70.




> Great TV, i picked mine up in the states on black friday for 525 after conversion. i'd MAYBE pay 1250 for it, but it would definitely be the upper limit, especially given the heavy discounts available across the border at the time.



Mother f&$ker  :ROFL!: 

That's an insane deal, good job! Did you have it shipped to the border or were you down south already?

----------


## rx7boi

That's definitely way more effort than I would care to go through for my "home theater" experience.

I literally download YIFY movies on my Ultrabook (integrated gpu) and connect it to the TV. Other than that, I frequently watch Netflix or Prime Video which I understand offers some flicks in Dolby Vision?

Will I be able to take advantage of Dolby Vision if I go with the E series instead of M/P, albeit with lower quality?

Edit: Nvm, read the rtings review again and it says E series has Dolby Vision input.

----------


## 88CRX

> Ah okay, thanks for this. You are so well versed in this kind of stuff and I had no idea that TV technology could be that complex. 
> 
> I was reading a bit more on rtings about the E and M series and the M has better local dimming and HDR (as previously mentioned in this thread). The M had better a review but the scores only seemed to be marginally better.
> 
> I had plans to scope out the M65 for Boxing Day/Week but saw today that Costco currently has the E70-F3 on sale for $1069 which seems to be a pretty good deal.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-E70-F3-E...100431813.html
> 
> I don't know if it makes a difference but I mostly watch downloaded movies by connecting my laptop via HDMI. I don't watch movies in the dark and prefer my living room to be decently lit.
> ...



I think I'm going to pull the trigger on that E70 as well... I'm half blind already and its going in a super bright bonus room. Figure a slightly worse 70" is better then a slight better 65", cause size matters.

----------


## rage2

E series may have DV support, but it doesn't have anywhere near the brightness levels to display any meaningful levels of HDR. It's basically a SDR screen with HDR support which means the picture looks like SDR haha.

You need to go at least M with Vizio to get any meaningful levels of HDR.

----------


## rx7boi

> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on that E70 as well... I'm half blind already and its going in a super bright bonus room. Figure a slightly worse 70" is better then a slight better 65", cause size matters.






> E series may have DV support, but it doesn't have anywhere near the brightness levels to display any meaningful levels of HDR. It's basically a SDR screen with HDR support which means the picture looks like SDR haha.
> 
> You need to go at least M with Vizio to get any meaningful levels of HDR.



Fuuuuuu. Well I suppose I could get this E70 for now and if a good deal on the 65" or 70" M series comes out, I can just do a return.

I can test out the E70 by streaming some Netflix titles which have Dolby Vision just to get a sense of quality. I have to stream Netflix through the television or my Shaw box (4k supported) to get that Dolby Vision quality right? 

For instance, I couldn't use Netflix on my laptop via HDMI and get the same DV result given that HiTempGuy1 said that an integrated laptop GPU isn't powerful enough?

----------


## rage2

Netflix's DV selection is sorta meh. Nothing that really blows you away. The best source is an Apple TV 4K where you can buy or rent real movies, or a 4K BD player and disc.

My favorite movies in 4K DV that really showcase the technology are:

Lucy
Atomic Blonde
Fast 8

Honorable mentions that really capture a real life I'm actually there look are:

Daddy's Home 1+2
Game Night

----------


## HiTempguy1

Its not a matter of power. Its a matter of whether it supports it. You'd have to check your specific gpu in the laptop to determine the spec.

In your situation, if the 70 fits, I think I'd still try it. If you feel the picture quality/colors aren't good enough, then definitely do a return and get the 65.

End of the day, a lot of this stuff is subjective in regards to what people think is a good vs not good TV. Overall, almost universally everyone wants the biggest.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Vizio P75 is $2,399 at Costco.

Good buy now....

----------


## Darell_n

> Its not a matter of power. Its a matter of whether it supports it. You'd have to check your specific gpu in the laptop to determine the spec.
> 
> In your situation, if the 70 fits, I think I'd still try it. If you feel the picture quality/colors aren't good enough, then definitely do a return and get the 65.
> 
> End of the day, a lot of this stuff is subjective in regards to what people think is a good vs not good TV. Overall, almost universally everyone wants the biggest.



The CPU at minimum needs to be a Kaby Lake i7 to output a copyprotected 4K movie and isn’t related to the graphics card at all.

----------


## blairtruck

could i get $500 for a used 70 sharp 1080 from like 7 years ago. totally fine but i want the vizio 75

----------


## rx7boi

Was at Costco today picking up some stuff and checked out the TV's. More items went on sale but I don't know the original price.

M65 - $1069 online but $989 instore
E70 - still $1069 online but $1199 instore
M70 - $1599

----------


## BensonTT

75" Vizio P Series is on sale at costco for $2400.. Pretty good deal.. Debating if I should buy it.. Only thing holding me back is that I have to buy a new TV stand cause its so wide lol

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P75-F1-7...100412474.html

----------


## lasimmon

> 75" Vizio P Series is on sale at costco for $2400.. Pretty good deal.. Debating if I should buy it.. Only thing holding me back is that I have to buy a new TV stand cause its so wide lol
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P75-F1-7...100412474.html



Since Costco includes shipping is it cheaper in store?

----------


## jltabot

> Since Costco includes shipping is it cheaper in store?



I don’t recall Costco carrying the P75 in store. Similar to my P65, it had to be done online 

But for something in store, yes, it’s a little cheaper in store than online. Ex: m65 989 vs 1069 online

----------


## 88CRX

Is the E70 available in store and cheaper?

----------


## rx7boi

> Is the E70 available in store and cheaper?



That's what I was trying to look for since you mentioned you might pull the trigger. Their in-store signage still said that the E70-F3 was 1199.99 and where the stock was supposed to be they had put a bunch of D70's instead.

I didn't ask if they had any extra stock up in the rafters.

----------


## 88CRX

The vizios just keep dropping in price. Do I need a 75”? Haha

----------


## HiTempguy1

> The CPU at minimum needs to be a Kaby Lake i7 to output a copyprotected 4K movie and isn’t related to the graphics card at all.



Interesting, I didn't see that before

----------


## killramos

I find myself becoming a contrast and hdr snob more and more, it’s more important than 4K imo.

That’s going to be the focus on my next screen.

I also think I need a 75+ next time because I have a hard time reading the HUD on most games on my 70 #blind

----------


## rx7boi

> The vizios just keep dropping in price. Do I need a 75”? Haha



I looked at the 75" and a) I don't want to pay that much and b) they're actually almost TOO big for my space haha.

JUST DO IT.

I am thinking that since I only buy a new TV every 4-5 years or so, I might actually spend the money and spring for the M70 instead of the E70.

I'm just wondering if the price will drop more come Boxing Day.

----------


## 88CRX

> I looked at the 75" and a) I don't want to pay that much and b) they're actually almost TOO big for my space haha.
> 
> JUST DO IT.
> 
> I am thinking that since I only buy a new TV every 4-5 years or so, I might actually spend the money and spring for the M70 instead of the E70.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the price will drop more come Boxing Day.



I have the M65 on our main floor. Great tv so far. 

Costco price matches so I think youre covered for 30 days.

----------


## vengie

Our TV just shit the bed and we are now in the market for a 65”.

Are Vizio all they’re cracked up to be? My other choice would be Samsung

----------


## Kavy

> Our TV just shit the bed and we are now in the market for a 65”.
> 
> Are Vizio all they’re cracked up to be? My other choice would be Samsung



Depends on what Samsung and what your using it for. I have multiple Vizios because I have multiple Apple TVs and the two most important things to me is hdr reproduction and black levels. My vizios own both of those and also handle motion pretty darn great as well. 

Black levels make movies in my opinion and I have yet to see anything other then Samsung’s Q9F look as good as a P series Vizio for black levels(the Q9F is beautiful on a side note). My parents got a Q7F because Bestbuy gave them that model to replace a Vizio under warranty since they don’t carry it anymore and it is an impressive tv as well. 

Vizio isn’t the be all end all up it’s value is hard to ignore as similar performing TVs normally come in 50-100% higher in price.

----------


## rage2

> I find myself becoming a contrast and hdr snob more and more, it’s more important than 4K imo.
> 
> That’s going to be the focus on my next screen.
> 
> I also think I need a 75+ next time because I have a hard time reading the HUD on most games on my 70 #blind



You need a pretty close viewing distance to see 4K details even on a 65”. HDR is obvious regardless of screen size so that makes sense. 




> Are Vizio all they’re cracked up to be? My other choice would be Samsung



M, P, and especially PQ absolutely. The PQ is probably the best tv on the market today if you can find one.

----------


## rx7boi

> I have the M65 on our main floor. Great tv so far. 
> 
> Costco price matches so I think youre covered for 30 days.



I'm not sure that Costco would price match on a Boxing Day deal. Don't stores normally have disclaimers that the deals only apply on the day of?

----------


## lasimmon

> I'm not sure that Costco would price match on a Boxing Day deal. Don't stores normally have disclaimers that the deals only apply on the day of?



They have a "if for 30 days we show a lower price we will refund you the difference" claim on their website.

Makes me think about pulling the trigger prior to boxing day.


Everywhere I read about Vizio's though there are lots of complaints about the screens and you almost have to "win the screen lottery" to not have issues. Anyone have any info on this?

----------


## realazy

> They have a "if for 30 days we show a lower price we will refund you the difference" claim on their website.
> Everywhere I read about Vizio's though there are lots of complaints about the screens and you almost have to "win the screen lottery" to not have issues. Anyone have any info on this?



I have read about that but the good thing with Costco is you're kinda covered for that. I have two Vizios a P65 and a M50 and I don't have issues with either.

----------


## heavyD

I will not be getting another Vizio TV. I have a 65" P-series and after 1.5 years it started getting the infamous yellow center band. It really noticeable watching hockey.

----------


## 88CRX

> I will not be getting another Vizio TV. I have a 65" P-series and after 1.5 years it started getting the infamous yellow center band. It really noticeable watching hockey.



No Costco warranty? 

I never buy extra warranty but the Costco TV one is pretty damn cheap insurance.

----------


## killramos

> You need a pretty close viewing distance to see 4K details even on a 65”. HDR is obvious regardless of screen size so that makes sense. 
> 
> 
> M, P, and especially PQ absolutely. The PQ is probably the best tv on the market today if you can find one.



I think I could definitely be a customer of a PQ 75 or 80 if they made one. I would only go 70 or lower again if I could rearrange the room but it’s not big enough to move the seating up and use the space behind it for something useful (like a pool table or something) and too big to see the screen with the couch on the wall.

In the meantime my focus is beefing up my audio quality. switching to an atmos enabled receiver already made a pretty dramatic difference which was pretty surprising.

----------


## rx7boi

> No Costco warranty? 
> 
> I never buy extra warranty but the Costco TV one is pretty damn cheap insurance.



Same here. For $99 and an extra 3 years for a total of 5.

Costco is one of the few companies out there that offers a reasonable price for warranty. Fuck BestBuy and their $350 warranties.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Same here. For $99 and an extra 3 years for a total of 5.
> 
> Costco is one of the few companies out there that offers a reasonable price for warranty. Fuck BestBuy and their $350 warranties.



The Best Buy warranty prices are highly negotiable in my experience. I paid $80 for one last time I was in there, and it was at least $200 otherwise. As long as I was willing to take the warranty, the conversation was basically "what do you want to pay for it". It's 99% profit for them so they seemed happy even at a fraction of the price. 

The Visions warranty isn't horrible either, since you get your money back in the form of a gift card if you don't use it, but that gift card does have a minimum purchase amount. If you buy anything else from them it ends up being a pretty fair deal.

Also don't forget most credit cards add another year onto the manufacturer's warranty  :thumbs up:

----------


## 88CRX

Can you transport these monster TV's laying flat in a truck bed? If not, how the hell are you getting them home without delivery?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

On an angle, strapped down.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Can you transport these monster TV's laying flat in a truck bed? If not, how the hell are you getting them home without delivery?



It's still best to transport it standing up, and that is how they are designed to bear all their weight and that is how the packaging in the box is designed to hold everything. Especially if you have a truck, there would be no reason not to stand it up.

It was plasmas that were REALLY risky because of the heavy glass (I have personally seem them crack sitting on a bed of pillows), and they were packed with lots of 'supporting' sytrofoam along the glass to help lower the risk. LCDs can still be damaged if laid flat for a long time or if they take an impact while laid down (i.e. you hit a huge bump while driving) - you can stress/crack/distort the frame. They are not designed to hold their weight in a flat position, so really try and avoid it if you can. Even if you have to lean it against something, it's better than flat. 

You might get away with it, but it isn't recommended if you can avoid it.

----------


## rage2

Just compared Fast 8 back to back against a Samsung QLED, Samsung NU8000, and a Vizio M. Fast 8 is one of those films that really take advantage of Dolby Vision which the Samsung’s doesn’t support. Even tho the QLED can crank itself up to ridiculous levels of saturation, the M’s quality advantage in Dolby Vision mode was clear right from the start logos against a black background where the bright lights looked brighter than either Samsung in HDR10 mode. The movies starts in Cuba, with rich colors throughout each scene, no comparison. The M absolutely destroys with a much more vivid palette of colors than even the QLED. 

If you’re going to be watching 4K HDR content, skip the Samsungs and find a TV that supports Dolby Vision.

----------


## rx7boi

Are there places to stream or download free 4K HDR content for cheap mofos like me who like to download YIFY movies?

----------


## ganesh

> Just compared Fast 8 back to back against a Samsung QLED, Samsung NU8000, and a Vizio M. Fast 8 is one of those films that really take advantage of Dolby Vision which the Samsung’s doesn’t support. Even tho the QLED can crank itself up to ridiculous levels of saturation, the M’s quality advantage in Dolby Vision mode was clear right from the start logos against a black background where the bright lights looked brighter than either Samsung in HDR10 mode. The movies starts in Cuba, with rich colors throughout each scene, no comparison. The M absolutely destroys with a much more vivid palette of colors than even the QLED. 
> 
> If you’re going to be watching 4K HDR content, skip the Samsungs and find a TV that supports Dolby Vision.



NU8000 is not a QLED. It is LED only. If you are referring to the Q8 series it is Q8FNB. 
In my media room I have the 75" Q8 and I am really happy with it. It is a really good TV. My only complain is that sometimes I feel it is really big especially when I watch hockey.

----------


## rage2

> NU8000 is not a QLED. It is LED only. If you are referring to the Q8 series it is Q8FNB. 
> In my media room I have the 75" Q8 and I am really happy with it. It is a really good TV. My only complain is that sometimes I feel it is really big especially when I watch hockey.



Read carefully, I watched it on 3 TV's.

----------


## ganesh

> Read carefully, I watched it on 3 TV's.



My apologies I missed the comma between the Samsung QLED and Samsung NU8000.

----------


## rage2

> My apologies I missed the comma between the Samsung QLED and Samsung NU8000.



All good. I have the NU8000, so I'm really hoping that Samsung changes their mind and adopts Dolby Vision. There's very little support for Samsung's own HDR10+ which has DV features but no licensing fees. Even most of Samsung's TV's doesn't support HDR10+ today. Content side, Amazon has fully backed it but their shows mostly suck.

----------


## ganesh

> All good. I have the NU8000, so I'm really hoping that Samsung changes their mind and adopts Dolby Vision. There's very little support for Samsung's own HDR10+ which has DV features but no licensing fees. Even most of Samsung's TV's doesn't support HDR10+ today. Content side, Amazon has fully backed it but their shows mostly suck.



I hear you. I am hoping sometime down the road Samsung changes their mind. 
I am in the market for a 55" for the bedroom. I currently have a 40" in the bedroom. I am toying between LG OLED and Vizio.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

After reading the last few comments, I was sad to discover my Sony XBR900E doesn't support DV.

----------


## lasimmon

Ugh Costco doesn't have the P-series up on its website anymore.. Had them on the weekend. Should I just pull the trigger on the M70?!? I cant make up my mind.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Ugh Costco doesn't have the P-series up on its website anymore.. Had them on the weekend. Should I just pull the trigger on the M70?!? I cant make up my mind.



https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P65-F1-6...100412475.html

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costc...99-99-2249711/

----------


## lasimmon

> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P65-F1-6...100412475.html
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costc...99-99-2249711/



Weird that isn't just on the site. Is the P65 worth the ~$400 savings over the M70? Everyone always says to go bigger.

----------


## jltabot

I picked up one of the P65's during the BF sale in its second wave of stock. Buy now think later as these disappeared rather quickly. Or buy both to compare and return the other. I was gonna go M65 but was sold on the stupid RFD hype haha. Might as well get something with tech that's gonna "future proof" it as much as possible? There was also a comparison video demonstrating local dimming zones between all vizio models, which helped me decide.

----------


## lasimmon

Pulled the trigger finally on the P65. I think I will be really happy.

Finally don't have to worry about this anymore haha.

----------


## 88CRX

Vizio E70 is on its way as of this morning. 

Cheaper then the M65 or P65 and 5" bigger. Considered going with one of the 75" Vizios but that extra 5" is a big jump in price. 

Crazy that you can get a half decent 70" TV with 5 year warranty for $1200.

----------


## Kavy

^
You made the right choice going with the P65. Like I mentioned earlier I would take a better picture all day over a 5 bigger panel.

----------


## rx7boi

> Vizio E70 is on its way as of this morning. 
> 
> Cheaper then the M65 or P65 and 5" bigger. Considered going with one of the 75" Vizios but that extra 5" is a big jump in price. 
> 
> Crazy that you can get a half decent 70" TV with 5 year warranty for $1200.



Aren't the E70 and M65 both the same price online @ $1069?

----------


## 88CRX

> Aren't the E70 and M65 both the same price online @ $1069?



Yup, guess they are. But bigger is better! haha

----------


## Gman.45

Costco in Regina had the P series on the shelves about 3 weeks ago, not sure now though. I was very impressed with the picture of even the uncalibrated screen in the store. I'm running LG Oled and Nano units right now, but if I was going to recommend a TV for bang/$ to anyone, it'd be the P or even other series like the M right now. P for sure though, great picture for the money, big time.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Mother f&$ker 
> 
> That's an insane deal, good job! Did you have it shipped to the border or were you down south already?



We were down there anyways. ended up saving well over $1500 on our purchases, even after conversion, hotel, gas, etc.

----------


## lasimmon

Something funky is going on with my Costco Order.

I got charged the full amount of my order by Costco. Then another charge for $104.99 for some reason. Then my Full order amount was refunded.. but not the $104.99. All yesterday when I made the order. Anyone have this happen to them?

----------


## rx7boi

Is $104.99 for the $99 warranty or was that already included in said full order amount?

----------


## lasimmon

> Is $104.99 for the $99 warranty or was that already included in said full order amount?



Yah that was in the order already and I just realized thats the 99 + GST.. Not sure why I would need the warranty if they are cancelling my order? haha.

----------


## rx7boi

That's funky for sure. Everything should go back on the card haha.

Which TV did you try to order? Do you think maybe there's no more stock?

----------


## lasimmon

> That's funky for sure. Everything should go back on the card haha.
> 
> Which TV did you try to order? Do you think maybe there's no more stock?



The Vizio P65. Its still up on the website. Its weird though because there is only 1 order and it still says the TV is 'in processing' while the warrenty has shipped.

----------


## sabad66

I've found costco to be really flaky with online orders using credit cards. Something to do with address verification needing to be exact. 

A lot of times i end up using my wife's credit card cuz for some reason mine just doesn't verify with every iteration of address i try.

----------


## Kavy

> I've found costco to be really flaky with online orders using credit cards. Something to do with address verification needing to be exact. 
> 
> A lot of times i end up using my wife's credit card cuz for some reason mine just doesn't verify with every iteration of address i try.



I have also had this issue with one of my mastercards. Doesn’t ever seem to work it charges then reversed the charge.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

It also happens when they oversell. Refund first, email after.

----------


## lasimmon

Chatted with Customer Service and this is how it works I guess:

- Bill credit card to confirm there is space on card
- Refund the credit card
- bill when Item ships

So my warrenty shipped immediately which is why I was billed for that and now my TV has shipped this afternoon so it has now been charged to the card.

What a stupid system.

----------


## rx7boi

Fuck, so I measured distance of the wall where TV will be mounted to where I'm sitting.

14 feet. LOL.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Debating whether I should return the M65 and get the P65... Rtings gives it a sizeable jump in quality for movies.

I've never done a costco return before, but I did keep all the boxes/most of the packaging.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Fuck, so I measured distance of the wall where TV will be mounted to where I'm sitting.
> 
> 14 feet. LOL.



The THX screen size recommendation for 14' viewing distance would be about 140" (diagonal) and that is only for 1080P haha.

----------


## rx7boi

> The THX screen size recommendation for 14' viewing distance would be about 140" (diagonal) and that is only for 1080P haha.



Yup, the rtings size calculator article suggests that I'd need at least a 70" in order to make 1080p remotely worth it for optimal viewing haha.

You know what the solution is:

----------


## Kg810

P65 and P75 are on sale at their "limited time offer" prices. Last time they were at this price they sold out pretty fast.

$1,299.99
https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P65-F1-6...100412475.html

$2,399.99
https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P75-F1-7...100412474.html

----------


## lasimmon

> P65 and P75 are on sale at their "limited time offer" prices. Last time they were at this price they sold out pretty fast.
> 
> $1,299.99
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P65-F1-6...100412475.html
> 
> $2,399.99
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P75-F1-7...100412474.html



Yep Ordered a P65 yesterday and it is getting delivered tomorrow. Quite surprised actually.

----------


## 88CRX

E70 is showing up Saturday morning  :thumbs up:

----------


## rx7boi

Right on fellas. I'm picking up my M65 from Costco today since they have them in-store.

----------


## 88CRX

I'll attempt to compare my M65 to the new E70. I bet I wont even be able to tell the difference considering I'm only watching Shaw cable TV feed on both or watching old DVD's.

----------


## rx7boi

No Netflix at all? Let us know how the comparison goes.

I really wanted to get the M70 instead but I couldn't justify the $600 increase.

----------


## brucebanner

Anyone have any experience with this LG 75" TV?

https://share.flipp.com/flipp/items/...e?locale=en_US

----------


## rx7boi

Got the M65 mounted on the wall today. Our Netflix is on the HD plan (10.99) so I'll probably upgrade it to the UHD (16.99) plan haha.

Other than that, I'm impressed with the TV for what we paid. The only issue I'm having is that it won't recognize my Samsung soundbar so I'll have to do it via AUX.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Did you plug it into the ARC hdmi port? I think that only works on HDMI1 on the m65.

----------


## colsankey

Doubling down on, outside of a more formal sitting room, larger is always better.

My cousin had a media room done up a few years ago, that Im just seeing now. 100" 4k TV only 16 feet from the recliners. StarWars trailer was epic... wifes gonna murder me next Black Friday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jesus, how much was a 100" 4k a few years ago? Like a full stack?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Am I the only person who has never thought about any of this? Good grief you people are technical! I need a new tv soon and already overthought it by reading this thread haha, I think I'll just buy one that fits the wall space and doesn't cost a lot....

----------


## ExtraSlow

Last time I needed a my wife said a 55" was about right so I bought the cheapest 60" memory Express sells. Im sure it's low quality, and I didn't calibrate itz and it's sure as hell not 4k, but hey, I can watch Star trek TNG pretty well.

----------


## rage2

> Am I the only person who has never thought about any of this? Good grief you people are technical! I need a new tv soon and already overthought it by reading this thread haha, I think I'll just buy one that fits the wall space and doesn't cost a lot....



This. Biggest TV that fits wins.

----------


## colsankey

I dont remember the name, so not one of the poular brands, but I was told it was almost 9k at purchase time.

----------


## 88CRX

Have the E70 setup after having to buy a new tv stand (it’s fucking huge!!!) and I’ve been flipping back and forth on watching it and our couple month old M65 and I see zero different in video quality watching Shaw’s cable feed. Picture is great, colours are awesome. 

Glad I went with the 70 over the better quality 65. 

Only ragret is not getting a 75” or 80” haha

----------


## rage2

You're not going to see much difference with SDR content. It's the HDR content where the difference lies.

----------


## rx7boi

> Did you plug it into the ARC hdmi port? I think that only works on HDMI1 on the m65.



My Samsung sound bar is bluetooth with aux and optical audio. The TV wouldn't pair them so I just went out and got an optical audio cable.

All good now.




> Am I the only person who has never thought about any of this? Good grief you people are technical! I need a new tv soon and already overthought it by reading this thread haha, I think I'll just buy one that fits the wall space and doesn't cost a lot....



I agree with this. Rage2's post are always super insightful and technical but then I get selection paralysis and can't make up my mind  :ROFL!: 

The E70 sure would have been nice but I'll have to take it on faith that the M65 is going to be better suited for my movie/streaming experiences. I downloaded some 4k demo's online to test out on the TV this weekend.

----------


## BensonTT

> Have the E70 setup after having to buy a new tv stand (its fucking huge!!!) and Ive been flipping back and forth on watching it and our couple month old M65 and I see zero different in video quality watching Shaws cable feed. Picture is great, colours are awesome. 
> 
> Glad I went with the 70 over the better quality 65. 
> 
> Only ragret is not getting a 75 or 80 haha



What tv stand did you get? I need to find a very wide one as well lol

----------


## 88CRX

> What tv stand did you get? I need to find a very wide one as well lol



I wasnt spending more on the stand then the tv so I spent all day yesterday building ikea shit. Besta canbiebts and shelves.

----------


## blairtruck

someone at costco taking advantage of that return policy. Saw this today 
https://imgur.com/gallery/ggKRbPI

----------


## jabjab

> someone at costco taking advantage of that return policy. Saw this today 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/ggKRbPI



 :Burn Out:

----------


## BensonTT

> someone at costco taking advantage of that return policy. Saw this today 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/ggKRbPI



LOL! So what was the outcome??

----------


## blairtruck

> LOL! So what was the outcome??



no idea. seen him rolling it in. Then when i was eating my hotdog it was with the rest of the returns.

----------


## rx7boi

I got the $60 warranty from Costco since my TV was $989.99. I'm not sure if you buy the warranty based on the regular price (>$1000), in which case I should have gotten the $100 instead.

Other than that, it's been a slice. I like this new TV but sometimes I wonder if I should have gotten the 70"  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I got the $60 warranty from Costco since my TV was $989.99. I'm not sure if you buy the warranty based on the regular price (>$1000), in which case I should have gotten the $100 instead.
> 
> Other than that, it's been a slice. I like this new TV but sometimes I wonder if I should have gotten the 70"



Most people wish they got bigger TV's haha - I think that is very normal!

----------


## rage2

Excited for this year’s vizio lineup. 




V entry level gets local dimming and hdr. Doubt it’s bright enough for any meaningful hdr though. 

M gets quantum dots at 600 nits of brightness for entry level HDR. Basically existing M levels of brightness with more vivid colors. 

PQ gets quantum dots and 1000 nits for lifelike HDR (last years PQ was 2000 nits) in 65 and 75

PQX gets 2900 nits of brightness in 65 and 75. God damn. 

They had a 85 PQX on display but unfortunately no plans for release.  :Frown:

----------


## killramos

And available in 75.

Availability timing?

----------


## rage2

V is already out. Saw it in Costco in Cali.

Canada, who knows.

----------


## killramos

I was thinking PQX. Biggest regret with my current set is cheaping out on contrast. Not this time.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Excited for this year’s vizio lineup.



What about the dual panel Hisense? Seems super cool to me, curious as to what sort of ratings it will receive.




Either way, while I am happy with the M-series, I can honestly say that I fully expect to get a better TV within the next 12 months. Based on picture quality, the m-series isn't where I want it to be (for the price it was great though). So if I can get a better TV in a year for around $1500 or less, I'll do it, I don't think picture quality in TV's has hit the point in diminishing returns where the improvements aren't noticeable enough to not upgrade.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm looking at getting a 70" or 75" TV that doesn't break the bank. I would like something half decent, but not something that costs $2500+.

Sounds like Vizio is what I should be looking at. P75 ($2400) worth it over the E75 ($1700)? or should I get the E70 for $1050? worth spending $2400 on the 65" P series with quatum dots?

----------


## rage2

If you're not spending money on HDR material, there's no point in getting even an M series, let along P or PQ. An E or the new V entry level series is more than enough TV for SDR material.

----------


## dirtsniffer

how much HDR material will come to streaming services like prime and netflix over the next few years? Is this something I should be planning for?

----------


## colsankey

tons of netflix is shot in 4k now, and i heard but have no proof that 8k is coming. i would aim for a 4k TV if it doesnt break the bank and you have a suitable 4k source.

----------


## sabad66

> tons of netflix is shot in 4k now, and i heard but have no proof that 8k is coming. i would aim for a 4k TV if it doesnt break the bank and you have a suitable 4k source.



all TVs are 4k now. I think you'd really have to go out of your way to find a non-4K TV out there.

it's more a question of SDR/HDR (and varying levels of HDR) these days.

----------


## rage2

> how much HDR material will come to streaming services like prime and netflix over the next few years? Is this something I should be planning for?



Both Amazon and Netflix originals are mostly HDR already. Grand Tour looks pretty good in 4K HDR when the editors doesn't target a scene to look like a cartoon. Netflix even has some of their HDR content mastered in Dolby Vision.

Properly mastered HDR content is as huge of a jump as SD to HD (1080). Honestly, when I went 1080p to 4K, I saw the difference, but I wasn't blown away. SDR to HDR, yea that's pretty damn amazing. Shadow of the Tomb Raider on a good TV with strong HDR peak brightness is just ridiculous.

----------


## killramos

> Both Amazon and Netflix originals are mostly HDR already. Grand Tour looks pretty good in 4K HDR when the editors doesn't target a scene to look like a cartoon. Netflix even has some of their HDR content mastered in Dolby Vision.
> 
> Properly mastered HDR content is as huge of a jump as SD to HD (1080). Honestly, when I went 1080p to 4K, I saw the difference, but I wasn't blown away. SDR to HDR, yea that's pretty damn amazing. Shadow of the Tomb Raider on a good TV with strong HDR peak brightness is just ridiculous.



Video games in HDR are awesome, and my tv is only partial standard HDR.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Both Amazon and Netflix originals are mostly HDR already. Grand Tour looks pretty good in 4K HDR when the editors doesn't target a scene to look like a cartoon. Netflix even has some of their HDR content mastered in Dolby Vision.
> 
> Properly mastered HDR content is as huge of a jump as SD to HD (1080). Honestly, when I went 1080p to 4K, I saw the difference, but I wasn't blown away. SDR to HDR, yea that's pretty damn amazing. Shadow of the Tomb Raider on a good TV with strong HDR peak brightness is just ridiculous.



What would you recommend to someone like me who probably won't notice the minutiae but will appreciate having a tv that won't be obsolete in 3 years. Also I heavily use Prime and Netflix.

Viewing distance is 10' to the couch and 20' to the pool table

----------


## rage2

Go to Costco or Best Buy, look at the LG OLED demo reel, there’s a few scenes where there is a huge difference between dark and bright. One example has someone standing in a beam of sunlight while the rest of the scene is in darker shade. If you are impressed in what HDR brings to lighting in mixed scenes like that, then focus on HDR. Otherwise focus on size. 

I mean, everything becomes obsolete at some point but HDR is purely optional. You’re not going to be obsolete even if all content has HDR.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Went with the m65 for $999.99 
The E70 was the same price and I couldn't tell the difference in picture in store, but the actual appearance of the tv was much nicer for the m series

----------


## HiTempguy1

The thin bezel is very nice for a TV in this price range. Its very minimalistic, I like the way it looks.

Congrats on the purchase! Enjoy the crap out of it!

----------


## The_Penguin

I'm looking for a 75" as soon as our reno is done. Was thinking Samsung, but the Vizio units are intriguing.
What does everyone think of the P75? I don't care much about the smart features, though built-in Alexa and Chromecast are pluses.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I would have bought it if I could have justified the price.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Went with the m65 for $999.99 
> The E70 was the same price and I couldn't tell the difference in picture in store, but the actual appearance of the tv was much nicer for the m series



Where are you seeing these for those prices?

M65 on Costco is almost $1300

----------


## HiTempguy1

The M65 price comes and goes. Haven't seen it cheaper than the $989 I got it for at Costco.

Gotta keep watching for the sales.

----------


## hurrdurr

> The M65 price comes and goes. Haven't seen it cheaper than the $989 I got it for at Costco.
> 
> Gotta keep watching for the sales.



I couldn't stomach paying $300 more.

I'll have to hold out until it's back down to $999.

I did see $999 on bestbuy for refurb but I'll avoid that if I can

----------


## rx7boi

Yeah, $989 was the price around December and I haven't had a need to check prices since I got it.

----------


## 88CRX

> I couldn't stomach paying $300 more.
> 
> I'll have to hold out until it's back down to $999.
> 
> I did see $999 on bestbuy for refurb but I'll avoid that if I can



M65 is back down to $1199 on Costco's website. Should be cheaper in store if you can find any.

----------


## dirtsniffer

The website price was $1069 on the site and $999 in store

----------


## Asian_defender

> I'm looking for a 75" as soon as our reno is done. Was thinking Samsung, but the Vizio units are intriguing.
> What does everyone think of the P75? I don't care much about the smart features, though built-in Alexa and Chromecast are pluses.



I've been looking at this as well. Seems that $2400 is a decent price for it

----------


## hurrdurr

> M65 is back down to $1199 on Costco's website. Should be cheaper in store if you can find any.



I checked today. Same price in store. 

I also saw this TV and it looked pretty good too. 

https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/s...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

Same price too

----------


## HiTempguy1

Tcl 55 and 65 back in stock on amazon, get em while they are hot!

----------


## rx7boi

Are you referring to the one for $749.99?

PS: Link for those interested.

https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-65S425-CA-...tronics&sr=1-3

----------


## HiTempguy1

I meant these ones, they have better picture quality than the Vizio M series. They only get a few in every couple months it seems and they sell out really quick.

These are the TCL models to get:

https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-55R617-CA-...=tcl+55&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-65R617-CA-...=tcl+65&sr=8-1

----------


## rage2

+1 for the R617's. Seen them in person before, they're absolutely terrific TV's that sits above the Vizio M and P series but under their PQ's. Huge bang for the buck.

----------


## lasimmon

> +1 for the R617's. Seen them in person before, they're absolutely terrific TV's that sits above the Vizio M and P series but under their PQ's. Huge bang for the buck.



Does it? Rtings.com has it below the P series.

----------


## ZenOps

TCL 65 incher for $728 at Walmart. Roku supposedly is broken, otherwise ok.

----------


## rage2

> Does it? Rtings.com has it below the P series.



I'm just comparing to image quality from what I saw on a demo reel. The TCL's HDR highlights were well above Vizio M and P.

All about HDR for me these days haha.

----------


## hurrdurr

> TCL 65 incher for $728 at Walmart. Roku supposedly is broken, otherwise ok.



What would be the difference between

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/tcl-65-.../6000198930247

and

https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-65R617-CA-...=tcl+65&sr=8-1

Is it just the HDR contrast and contrast control zones? How big of a difference does this make? Worth the $500 difference? Usage will mostly be Movies and Videogames (Xbox 1 (non pro) and Switch)

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> What would be the difference between
> 
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/tcl-65-.../6000198930247
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-65R617-CA-...=tcl+65&sr=8-1
> 
> Is it just the HDR contrast and contrast control zones? How big of a difference does this make? Worth the $500 difference? Usage will mostly be Movies and Videogames (Xbox 1 (non pro) and Switch)



This is the review for the S4** series https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tc...s-4k-s405-s425

Compared to the more expensive R6** series https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tc...ries-2018-r617

----------


## lasimmon

Anyone else have issues with their Vizio P series? When it comes to apps and what not? Sometimes netflix just stops working even when my computer on the networks is getting full speed.

----------


## realazy

> Anyone else have issues with their Vizio P series? When it comes to apps and what not? Sometimes netflix just stops working even when my computer on the networks is getting full speed.



Never had problems like that on mine, I have it on a wired connection though.

----------


## lasimmon

> Never had problems like that on mine, I have it on a wired connection though.



I’m wondering if it’s some to do with the wireless card. Mind you it only seems to happen when the wife is working in front of it in her laptop...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Installed a beefy 32" in front of my treadmill today. It was the crappy one that came in my trailer, and since I hate tv's in trailers, it's just been sitting in my basement.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I’m wondering if it’s some to do with the wireless card. Mind you it only seems to happen when the wife is working in front of it in her laptop...



I already had an 4k fire stick from day 1. Did a comparison and found the firestick to be better, not much experience with the tv features other than it was a bit of a pain to get my phone synced up as a remote

----------


## ZenOps

I appreciate sunlight intensity and overall brightness because my eyeballs are getting old.

----------


## hurrdurr

> This is the review for the S4** series https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tc...s-4k-s405-s425
> 
> Compared to the more expensive R6** series https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tc...ries-2018-r617



Thanks - I am not sure the price difference is enough to warrant going with the more expensive model (for me) - Still holding out on the M65 though - It's $1199 online, wonder if cash and carry will be less this weekend at Costco

----------


## nismodrifter

Anyone have a Samsung Frame tv? Damn things are pricy, but look great, would totally love to have this in the family room.

----------


## brucebanner

Kind of off topic but I have a 70" sharp model# LC-70LE734U that apparently wants to be upgraded. It's not reading any of the hdmi outputs, I've tried different hdmi cords. Tried different sources as well(Xbox. Telus TV etc). Tried to do a factory reset / hard reset with no luck. 

From what I've been able to gather it seems like the logic board is the issue.




Has anyone else ever had this issue? 

Also, since apparently I needed an excuse to upgrade, best deals right now I may have missed for at least a 70"?

----------


## 88CRX

> Anyone have a Samsung Frame tv? Damn things are pricy, but look great, would totally love to have this in the family room.



Were putting these in a couple of our high end projects right now. They are crazy good looking (the trim kit is awesome) but super expensive. We want one above our fireplace at home once they come down in price.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Back on sale https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100426650.html

----------


## ZenOps

I think we are in that spring slowdown where people stop buying TV's. Prices do seem to be dropping.

----------


## brucebanner

Been doing some research this week for a replacement and I'm leaning towards:

82" Samsung NU8000 - Rtings 8.1 overall - $3000
https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cat...sku=UN82NU8000

Other options:
75" Vizio P75-F1 - Rtings 8.3 -$2500
https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P75-F1-7...100412474.html

75" Samsung QN75Q6FNA - Rtings 8.1 overall - $3300 
https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cat...&sku=QN75Q6FNA

75" Sharp LC75N8003U - $1500
https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cat...sku=LC75N8003U

75" Sony XBR75X850F Rtings 7.7 overall - $3000
https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cat...sku=XBR75X850F

75" Samsung UN75NU7100 Rtings 7.5 - $1700
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product.../12334067.aspx

75" Vizio E75-F2 Rtings 7.7 - $1650
https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-E75-F2-7...100412488.html


Pretty sure I'm going to go with the first option as we've all discussed in this thread that you buy the biggest you can. It scores well and I think the price is okay. I've been trying to find a TCL 6 series 75" but haven't had any luck.


Is there anything out there I'm missing? I'm on shift for a few more days, so I have time to look at other options.  Plan on buying something Thursday once I get off work.

EDIT: My TV usage is watching sports / video games / netflix / tv

----------


## rage2

I have the 82 NU8000. I’m contemplating on moving to the 2019 Vizio Quantum 75. Yup, going quite a bit smaller to get much better HDR performance. The NU8000 is pretty flat in terms of HDR, not bright enough for peak brightness in intensive HDR scenes, and no Dolby Vision support so I get stuck with the HDR10 mix for a ton of movies.

I have the same usage pattern as you, and I am definitely watching stuff more on my 65 vizio for image quality.

----------


## brucebanner

> I have the 82 NU8000. I’m contemplating on moving to the 2019 Vizio Quantum 75. Yup, going quite a bit smaller to get much better HDR performance. The NU8000 is pretty flat in terms of HDR, not bright enough for peak brightness in intensive HDR scenes, and no Dolby Vision support so I get stuck with the HDR10 mix for a ton of movies.
> 
> I have the same usage pattern as you, and I am definitely watching stuff more on my 65 vizio for image quality.



Did you mean Quantum 65"? I can't seem to find anything suggesting Vizio makes that model any larger. 

I'm moving on from my 70" Sharp LC-70LE734U which I've had since 2010 so pretty much anything will be an upgrade. 82" would be better than 75" but both are better than 70". HDR, Dolby Vision are all things I haven't been experiencing since my home theater receiver was purchased at that same time. I've been looking into picking up a new receiver as well since they're come way down in price while still loaded in features, may as well start to experience all the new tech that I haven't been since I had no need to purchase anything just because.

----------


## killramos

2019s arent for sale yet or on their website but should come in 75.

Assuming it isnt crack money I think I might pick up a PQX 75... need dat HDR

----------


## rage2

> Did you mean Quantum 65"? I can't seem to find anything suggesting Vizio makes that model any larger. 
> 
> I'm moving on from my 70" Sharp LC-70LE734U which I've had since 2010 so pretty much anything will be an upgrade. 82" would be better than 75" but both are better than 70". HDR, Dolby Vision are all things I haven't been experiencing since my home theater receiver was purchased at that same time. I've been looking into picking up a new receiver as well since they're come way down in price while still loaded in features, may as well start to experience all the new tech that I haven't been since I had no need to purchase anything just because.



https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-t...ries-ces-2019/




> The P-Series Quantum X will be offered only in 65-inch and 75-inch models.



Coming in a couple months.

As for HDR, DV, etc. make sure you go and check out a properly setup demo in person to make sure it's something you do care about. Otherwise, you're spending a lot of money (source, receiver, TV all need to support it through the chain) for something that a lot of people don't give a fuck about.

----------


## Asian_defender

> I have the 82 NU8000. Im contemplating on moving to the 2019 Vizio Quantum 75. Yup, going quite a bit smaller to get much better HDR performance. The NU8000 is pretty flat in terms of HDR, not bright enough for peak brightness in intensive HDR scenes, and no Dolby Vision support so I get stuck with the HDR10 mix for a ton of movies.
> 
> I have the same usage pattern as you, and I am definitely watching stuff more on my 65 vizio for image quality.



HDR aside how are you finding it overall? I have yet to have a TV with HDR so it'll be way better than i have right now
At 3k it seems like a steal, trying to see if a Costco warehouse has one in stock

----------


## brucebanner

Ah, couple months away. Probably the same with the tcl 6 series 75" as well. 

Not waiting that long though, I believe the logic board went on my current main TV as mentioned earlier in this thread. 

Definitely a solid point about seeing/hearing in person. The new receivers I've been researching that seem would be good upgrades and "future proof" seem to be on sale for around $5-600 which isn't bad. I'll repurpose my current to the garage or something.

More to think about anyways. Can't do anything until Thursday.

----------


## brucebanner

Pulled the trigger on the 82" Samsung nu8000
Also picked up a new receiver Yamaha RX-V385


Probably going to pick up something different to house the receiver, Xbox etc.

Need to tidy everything up more but happy with everything for the time being. My helper looks pretty content there too.  :Smilie:

----------


## hurrdurr

For anyone who is looking the M65 is back on sale for $1079.99

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-M65-F0-6...100409299.html

Could be cheaper cash and carry - I'm thinking I'll pull the trigger this weekend. If anyone is at Costco and can confirm the in store price that would be great.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

I ordered a Samsung 75Q6 today after finally finishing my basement Reno's. Should be here late next week. Pretty excited to get it mounted and see how it looks. Should be a nice upgrade compared to the Samsung Frame I have as my main TV.

----------


## BensonTT

> Pulled the trigger on the 82" Samsung nu8000
> Also picked up a new receiver Yamaha RX-V385
> 
> 
> Probably going to pick up something different to house the receiver, Xbox etc.
> 
> Need to tidy everything up more but happy with everything for the time being. My helper looks pretty content there too.



Are you happy with this TV so far? Am still on the fence cause it doesn’t have Dolby Vision..

----------


## brucebanner

> Are you happy with this TV so far? Am still on the fence cause it doesn’t have Dolby Vision..



I haven't purchased a new TV since 2010~ so I'm really happy with it in comparison to what I'm used to.

If you're buying one because it's a good deal for the size and you don't have any other high end TV currently, I think you'll be happy. Otherwise, read what rage said above about this model, go look at one in person and see what you think. 

I was able to negotiate better price in store(visions) than advertised as well. Another $200~ or so.

----------


## rage2

4K screensavers.

Don’t get me wrong, it’s a great looking TV. There’s not a lot of options in this size with anything better without a ton of $.

----------


## BensonTT

> I haven't purchased a new TV since 2010~ so I'm really happy with it in comparison to what I'm used to.
> 
> If you're buying one because it's a good deal for the size and you don't have any other high end TV currently, I think you'll be happy. Otherwise, read what rage said above about this model, go look at one in person and see what you think. 
> 
> I was able to negotiate better price in store(visions) than advertised as well. Another $200~ or so.



Thanks man!

----------


## brucebanner

@Rage
 what did you use to calibrate your TV?

----------


## rage2

I’m lazy now. Copied rtings.com settings, then tweak anything that’s out of the ordinary. I just throw on my reference film (kill bill vol 1) and ensure all the colors through the different scenes looks proper. 

Really, I’ve found that the settings pretty much never needs tweaking anymore. Panels are consistent these days.

----------


## brucebanner

> I’m lazy now. Copied rtings.com settings, then tweak anything that’s out of the ordinary. I just throw on my reference film (kill bill vol 1) and ensure all the colors through the different scenes looks proper. 
> 
> Really, I’ve found that the settings pretty much never needs tweaking anymore. Panels are consistent these days.



Thanks, I'll look into rtings. 

I've been using one of the factory settings but when I was watching the Celtics game, I noticed the green on their floor and jersey's really pops. Excessively really haha.

----------


## rage2

> Thanks, I'll look into rtings. 
> 
> I've been using one of the factory settings but when I was watching the Celtics game, I noticed the green on their floor and jersey's really pops. Excessively really haha.



https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sa...u8000/settings

That will tone down the factory excessiveness. Some people prefer the excessiveness tho haha.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Thanks, I'll look into rtings. 
> 
> I've been using one of the factory settings but when I was watching the Celtics game, I noticed the green on their floor and jersey's really pops. Excessively really haha.



I wouldn't use sports broadcasts as anyway to gauge picture quality cause camera settings vary from stadium to stadium. I was watching the Oilers/Coyotes game yesterday and man the colour balance was so off in Arizona.

----------


## brucebanner

Valid point, I just really noticed something off while I was watching that game the other night. 

Played around with rting settings and what I prefer, definitely closer to where I think it should be.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The other thing you'll notice a lot in sports is completely blown whites (hockey ice, white jerseys, etc.) Lots of sports feeds are absolute garbage.

This is a good tool if you want to display perfectly accurate colors/patterns etc. to use as a reference:

https://www.amazon.ca/Digital-Video-...r=8-5-fkmrnull

If you want to do a proper calibration yourself, it's very easy but it's time consuming - all you need is a colorimeter, a laptop, and some free software. Most people don't care enough as their TV's aren't in dedicated theaters which is probably the only place where you might notice a difference between a full calibration and "good enough".

Crazy how small that 82" TV looks on that wall - I think you need a projector  :Wink:  Also seeing a dog near those exposed drivers gives me anxiety  :ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> Crazy how small that 82" TV looks on that wall



i was thinking the same thing. i would never guess that's an 82" based on that picture. 65" at most. must be a massive dog lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> i was thinking the same thing. i would never guess that's an 82" based on that picture. 65" at most. must be a massive dog lol



I installed a 70" on a friends wall in a bonus room and yeah, when I was done, at first glance I would have guessed 46-50" max because it was not sized well for the room. His couch is pretty far away from it too, so it just looks small all the time.

----------


## rage2

> The other thing you'll notice a lot in sports is completely blown whites (hockey ice, white jerseys, etc.) Lots of sports feeds are absolute garbage.



I *think* the problem is from the distribution side. Bell, Telus, Shaw all do different things to that feed that really destroys it. The problem went away for me this year as I stream over nhl TV, where the sportsnet and TSN feeds looks dialed in.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I *think* the problem is from the distribution side. Bell, Telus, Shaw all do different things to that feed that really destroys it. The problem went away for me this year as I stream over nhl TV, where the sportsnet and TSN feeds looks dialed in.



I think that is part of the problem. When I used to watch uncompressed OTA HD feeds I didn't notice it as much, but I also didn't do any side-by-side testing to say for sure.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Really, I’ve found that the settings pretty much never needs tweaking anymore. Panels are consistent these days.



I went through and changed up the contrast/brightness/black levels on my M65, made a notable difference. Also run it in vivid mode, for anything besides actual film movies, way too yellow tinge on normal.

I'm REALLY happy with the M65 after tweaking it. What I actually found worked well was to use a phone to stream a video (on the phone), and have the same thing play on the TV. Allowed me to nail the contrast by using the phone as the "baseline". Everything looks "correct" to me.

Also of note, no matter what, content output from a desktop through a GPU looks like trash compared to casting via an app like netflix. Dunno whatsup with that, but I watch everything I care about cast through an app now vs off webbrowser.

----------


## brucebanner

> The other thing you'll notice a lot in sports is completely blown whites (hockey ice, white jerseys, etc.) Lots of sports feeds are absolute garbage.
> 
> This is a good tool if you want to display perfectly accurate colors/patterns etc. to use as a reference:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Digital-Video-...r=8-5-fkmrnull
> 
> If you want to do a proper calibration yourself, it's very easy but it's time consuming - all you need is a colorimeter, a laptop, and some free software. Most people don't care enough as their TV's aren't in dedicated theaters which is probably the only place where you might notice a difference between a full calibration and "good enough".
> 
> Crazy how small that 82" TV looks on that wall - I think you need a projector  Also seeing a dog near those exposed drivers gives me anxiety



Projector isn't going to happen until we move/build our "forever" house, which is minimum 5 years away. This set up is in the bonus room which has too much light from different areas of the house, so this TV will have to be good enough. 

I'm going to continue to play around with the settings but feel like, it'll be good enough, for me anyways. 

That picture doesn't do the size of the 82" justice at all. I was standing 16' - 16.5' away as that's where I'm generally watching from. 

Of course as many have said throughout this thread, I'd still go bigger but cost vs size plays a huge factor with any option bigger than what I chose. 




> i was thinking the same thing. i would never guess that's an 82" based on that picture. 65" at most. must be a massive dog lol




She's 90 - 95lbs depending on the week haha.
Speakers are fine with her, she doesnt touch anything in the house other than what she knows she's allowed. Even as a puppy we had pretty much zero issue with her.

----------


## sabad66

> She's 90 - 95lbs depending on the week haha.
> Speakers are fine with her, she doesnt touch anything in the house other than what she knows she's allowed. Even as a puppy we had pretty much zero issue with her.



 :hijacked: 

beautiful girl! not overly huge but definitely makes sense why the screen looks smaller using her as a reference point.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

That dog is awesome.

----------


## flipstah

Well... My plasma TV shit the bed. Will be reviewing the suggestions around here. 

Does anyone know if I have a 65in wall mount if it can mount bigger sizes? I just can't remember for the life of me.

----------


## colsankey

Typically the mounting screws are the same, but they also have weight ratings.

Odds are a TV now weighs a ton less than 5-10 years ago, but you'd probably want to double check the old TV's specs.

----------


## flipstah

> Typically the mounting screws are the same, but they also have weight ratings.
> 
> Odds are a TV now weighs a ton less than 5-10 years ago, but you'd probably want to double check the old TV's specs.



Thanks. It's a 65 plasma so was thinking of going same size or bigger.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

This is a pretty good deal at $999:

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-M65-F0-6...100409299.html

----------


## brucebanner

Thanks guys, she's a pretty good dog.
 
@flipstah
 always go bigger than you think, that's the outcome of this thread.  :Big Grin: 

I had to get a new mount since the old one was only rated up to 70". The brackets were juuuuust too short for the new TV. Got the new bracket at visions as well since they discounted it for the same price as I was going to order off of Amazon($65).

----------


## flipstah

> Projector isn't going to happen until we move/build our "forever" house, which is minimum 5 years away. This set up is in the bonus room which has too much light from different areas of the house, so this TV will have to be good enough. 
> 
> I'm going to continue to play around with the settings but feel like, it'll be good enough, for me anyways. 
> 
> That picture doesn't do the size of the 82" justice at all. I was standing 16' - 16.5' away as that's where I'm generally watching from. 
> 
> Of course as many have said throughout this thread, I'd still go bigger but cost vs size plays a huge factor with any option bigger than what I chose. 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome dog! And thanks for the advice

----------


## bjstare

> Well... My plasma TV shit the bed. Will be reviewing the suggestions around here. 
> 
> Does anyone know if I have a 65in wall mount if it can mount bigger sizes? I just can't remember for the life of me.



If you don't need it to swivel and move around, just get a small piece of 3/4 plywood and make your own cleat. It's an elegant solution; mounts much closer to the wall than typical mounting brackets, and costs basically nothing. I've got a 50" mounted this way and my parents have a couple 70" mounted this way. It's fantastic.

----------


## hurrdurr

> This is a pretty good deal at $999:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-M65-F0-6...100409299.html



I just bought this TV on the weekend - So far I love it. Haven't had a chance to watch anything in 4K yet. 

My Netflix isn't HD and I have Gen 1 Xbox 1.

More upgrades in the future i guess  :dunno:

----------


## rx7boi

It's a great TV. Are there cool things I can do with it like upload custom 4K wallpaper files and have them appear?

I don't have 4k Netflix either since I'm too cheap to upgrade haha.

----------


## jltabot

> It's a great TV. Are there cool things I can do with it like upload custom 4K wallpaper files and have them appear?
> 
> I don't have 4k Netflix either since I'm too cheap to upgrade haha.



my P65 received an update recently wherein I can now use my google home to turn it on and off. Google home does confuse volume level quite often though if you use "Hey google, turn it up" vs "Hey google, volume 5"

----------


## rx7boi

Ah, maybe there's an app I can download on my Vizio that lets me do some wallpaper shit.

----------


## The_Penguin

> my P65 received an update recently wherein I can now use my google home to turn it on and off. Google home does confuse volume level quite often though if you use "Hey google, turn it up" vs "Hey google, volume 5"



Better than Alexa and Harmony. Mrs. Penguin keeps saying "Alexa, turn up volume by 5", "OK" then "Alexa, tell Harmony to turn up voume by 5"
TV volume is fine, then the next time Alexa speaks it scares the crap out of you.

----------


## ZenOps

Alexa set the volume to 11. Hehe.

Really though, they should do it by decibel. 1 though 10 volume is completely arbitrary on every stereo system.

----------


## ZenOps

If you like slideshow wallpaper, Chromecast and Chromecast Ultra.

I'm pretty sure it keeps me sane during months like last Feb.

----------


## blownz

This thread really has me thinking it might be time to upgrade my 65" Panasonic Plasma. I bought it ~5 years ago right when they announced they were going to stop making Plasma's. At the time the picture quality and motion was so much better than LED and 4K was still new. But now I am really wishing I had something 75" or bigger...

----------


## The_Penguin

> This thread really has me thinking it might be time to upgrade my 65" Panasonic Plasma. I bought it ~5 years ago right when they announced they were going to stop making Plasma's. At the time the picture quality and motion was so much better than LED and 4K was still new. But now I am really wishing I had something 75" or bigger...



Just finishing a basement reno here. Ripped out the built-in cabinets that housed my 46" Panasonic plasma. New 75" Sony 900F on the wall now, great upgrade.
75" seems like pretty good bang for the buck. Could have gone a bit bigger, but the sweet spot seems to be 75.
Haven't tweaked any settings yet, but looks pretty good right out of the box.

----------


## hurrdurr

All mounted and good to go

----------


## KRyn

Hey TV Gurus, is the TCL 65R617-CA worth the money over the Vizio M65-F0? It will be used strictly for Netflix and maybe an Apple TV. It will be in a south facing room that gets a lot of natural light.

----------


## The_Penguin

> All mounted and good to go



Ditto. 75 seems just right for this wall.

----------


## Asian_defender

Costco just dropped the 80" Vizio E series to $2500.
Anyone have any experience with the E series? It looks like its the 2017 model according to rtings and the HDR doesn't get very bright

----------


## rx7boi

@rage2
 mentioned E series around Nov/Dec when several of us were looking at picking a TV up.

You're right about the HDR; it doesn't get very bright but the general consensus is that if you're watching run of the mill non-4K stuff, you'll be happy with the E series.

----------


## rage2

Now that I've seen the PQ series (2018 one), if you care about HDR, I wouldn't even buy anything less. Makes the M and P series look like shit.  :ROFL!: 

But yea, if you DGAF about HDR, E series is a great TV. Huge bang for the buck.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Now that I've seen the PQ series (2018 one), if you care about HDR, I wouldn't even buy anything less. Makes the M and P series look like shit. 
> 
> But yea, if you DGAF about HDR, E series is a great TV. Huge bang for the buck.



Do we know what the PQ 75" is going to be priced at in Canada? They've been really tough to find so far

----------


## killramos

I dont think thing the 2019 vizios have even been mentioned once since CES let alone pricing to availability.

I really want a PQX 75...

----------


## rage2

> Do we know what the PQ 75" is going to be priced at in Canada? They've been really tough to find so far



The New Quantums aren't out anywhere yet. If it's anything like the PQ65 (2018), don't expect them to be out till Xmas in Canada, at ridiculous prices. The PQ65-F1 was initially priced at $3500 CAD, and Costco had it on sale for $3000.  :Shock: 

With that said, this reminded me to check on pricing. Looks like the 2018 PQ65-F1 is on sale right now at Costco!

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100426650.html

Which puts it close to the lowest it's been offered in the US. Only 24 units left, just ordered mine.

----------


## killramos

That’s a great price. But no way I can move down to a 65. 70 is already too small for the room.

----------


## rage2

I hear ya. This is for my bedroom which can't fit anything bigger without having to move my head when I watch TV. Need those nits to fucking blind me at night.  :ROFL!: 

Mainly it'll be for HDR gaming. COD WW2 already gets my eyes watery from the fucking sun in the 2nd mission when I play in the dark. This should sear a nice hole in my retina.

----------


## killramos

HDR gaming is definitely going to be primary usage. But UHD Blu-rays are a strong second for me.

----------


## Asian_defender

Guess I'll pull the trigger on the E80
Still kicking myself for missing out when Costco was clearing out the Samsung 82" 8 series

----------


## msommers

Where is TV tech at w.r.t. OLED vs. plasma performance currently? Are OLED prices still silly expensive?

----------


## killramos

Is plasma still a thing?

----------


## Asian_defender

OLED prices are out to lunch IMO. QLED seems to be better bang for the buck.
The new Samsung QLED series are out but still expensive. Even with my directbuy membership the 6 series QLED is still 3800 for a 75"

----------


## msommers

> Is plasma still a thing?



I've still got mine from...8 years ago? Only thing I've been noticing lately is that super white screens will emit a little buzzing noise when sound is low. Not sure if that's the bulb or something else but it might be on its way out sooner than later sadly.

----------


## rage2

> Where is TV tech at w.r.t. OLED vs. plasma performance currently? Are OLED prices still silly expensive?



OLED is the new Plasma. Unrivaled black levels, zero blooming and other local dimming zone artifacts of LED/QLED etc, expensive as fuck, and can be damaged if not used properly. Image retention first, then eventually burn-in. It's literally the new plasma, same high price, same drawbacks, top notch image quality. One difference, OLEDs aren't able to produce the local brightness that the Vizio Quantums can do. Not sure if they're ever able to, as those levels would shorten the time it takes to image retention/burn-in.

This is why I'm so horny over the Vizio Quantums, especially for HDR stuff.

----------


## Darell_n

Can you still heat a large basement movie theatre with an OLED like you could with a plasma?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I bought the 65" Sony XBR X900F and I'm blown away. Goes on for $2,000 frequently. Down from $2400.
It supposedly has "local array dimming" which is supposedly a big upgrade. It's incredible.
Their OLED version is a crippling $4,000! I think they call it an A8F. I've always been a fan of buying the top end but I couldn't justify it on a basement TV this time.
Sony now has pricing control so it's mandated to be the same price everywhere. Even Double Diamond in Edmonton can't sell it cheaper. I picked Costco for their freebie extra warranty.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I bought the 65" Sony XBR X900F and I'm blown away. .



I did the 75" X900F. Had analysis paralysis for a while. Almost went with the Vizio, then got a quote from an extended family member who could get dealer cost, and it was a no-brainer.
Love this TV! Coming from a couple of plasmas, I expected to be a bit disappointed, but nope, it's great.

----------


## KRyn

> The New Quantums aren't out anywhere yet. If it's anything like the PQ65 (2018), don't expect them to be out till Xmas in Canada, at ridiculous prices. The PQ65-F1 was initially priced at $3500 CAD, and Costco had it on sale for $3000. 
> 
> With that said, this reminded me to check on pricing. Looks like the 2018 PQ65-F1 is on sale right now at Costco!
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100426650.html
> 
> Which puts it close to the lowest it's been offered in the US. Only 24 units left, just ordered mine.



What are you replacing in your bedroom and will you be selling it?

----------


## 88CRX

> Costco just dropped the 80" Vizio E series to $2500.
> Anyone have any experience with the E series? It looks like its the 2017 model according to rtings and the HDR doesn't get very bright



We picked up a E70 a few months ago for cheap and its been good i guess. We also have a M65 and they look pretty much the same to me. I did notice that the E70 has 'blooming' (had to google WTF its called) in a couple spots on an all black screen which is kinda annoying now that I've notice it. Also we don't watch anything 4k nor I have ever compared to any of the more expensive HDR tv's. We just wanted something good, cheap and big that will last a couple years.

----------


## rage2

> What are you replacing in your bedroom and will you be selling it?



I’m slowly upgrading my house to 4K HDR. The TV in my room goes into the guest room and I’ll be dumping that TV. An older 60 or 65” Samsung 1080p. Probably giving it to family, not worth anything. 




> We picked up a E70 a few months ago for cheap and its been good i guess. We also have a M65 and they look pretty much the same to me. I did notice that the E70 has 'blooming' (had to google WTF its called) in a couple spots on an all black screen which is kinda annoying now that I've notice it. Also we don't watch anything 4k nor I have ever compared to any of the more expensive HDR tv's. We just wanted something good, cheap and big that will last a couple years.



You won’t notice much difference between E and M until you feed it HDR content.

----------


## HiTempguy1

What do you think I can sell a lightly used M65 for? The PQ65 is calling my name, incredible deal at $2k...

I'm only half joking.

----------


## dj_rice

> What do you think I can sell a lightly used M65 for? The PQ65 is calling my name, incredible deal at $2k...
> 
> I'm only half joking.



Well M65 new is showing $999, and P75 is currently on sale for $1499 right now. And P65 is $1299. So..used $600

----------


## Asian_defender

> Well M65 new is showing $999, and P75 is currently on sale for $1499 right now. And P65 is $1299. So..used $600



Who is selling the P75 for $1499?

----------


## friedn00dles

Costco however most of the inventory is all in Ontario

----------


## Asian_defender

Damnit, that would have been a no brainer for sure

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Can you still heat a large basement movie theatre with an OLED like you could with a plasma?



Modern plasmas were quite thin and didn't put off much heat, and OLEDs put out almost zero heat. The old, original plasmas were loud, thick, and hot but that improved dramatically as time went on.

OLEDs get really expensive above 55". Even the entry level ones are better at most things than everything else because each individual pixel is it's own light source. There is lots of debate surrounding OLEDs and HDR due to their organic nature, and the different pixel colors having different lifespans/brightness decay. Unless your TV is on 24/7 though, it will be many years before anything negative happens under normal use. Currently you can make LCDs brighter, but the flawless/infinite blacks on OLEDs can still give you higher contrast which makes it less of an issue - more of a personal preference thing at that point. Viewing angle is usually better on OLEDs, but a good LCD is almost as good and it's generally not an issue. Aside from projectors, I personally prefer the look of OLEDs (and plasmas) to the best LCD TVs currently available, but it is literally impossible to do any proper A/B comparisons without buying/calibrating every single TV in question and viewing them side by side in the exact same environment.

----------


## rage2

> Aside from projectors, I personally prefer the look of OLEDs (and plasmas) to the best LCD TVs currently available, but it is literally impossible to do any proper A/B comparisons without buying/calibrating every single TV in question and viewing them side by side in the exact same environment.



Good things rtings has done that for you.  :Smilie:

----------


## rx7boi

That's an insane steal for the P75, just saw the thread on RFD.

We've been pretty happy with the M65 but we haven't moved to 4K content in our house yet.

BTW, have any of you experienced the TV turning back on by itself? Seems to be happening to ours from time to time.

----------


## dj_rice

> That's an insane steal for the P75, just saw the thread on RFD.
> 
> We've been pretty happy with the M65 but we haven't moved to 4K content in our house yet.
> 
> BTW, have any of you experienced the TV turning back on by itself? Seems to be happening to ours from time to time.




Had a TV at my parents basement that would do that, very old Panasonic tube. We determined it was possessed. It was a TV that my grandparents had.

----------


## rx7boi

I'll play around with the settings and see what happens. Just found a reddit thread that recommended switching from eco mode to quick start.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Good things rtings has done that for you.



They don't have every TV in their possession at once, to my knowledge. I believe their comparisons are primarily based on past notes/test results rather than constant A/B testing anytime something new comes out. They are a good resource for sure but nothing beats having all your options in your intended viewing environment at once for a proper audition with regards to lighting, seating position, reflections, calibration, content, compatibility with other components, aesthetics, etc. There are also subjective factors that nobody can really account for except the owner/viewer (for example rainbow effect in the case of a DLP). It's just really hard with TVs, calibrating them can take hours and buying on spec alone isn't always guaranteed happiness. Pretty much every TV looks awesome when there is nothing to compare it to though, which is why I usually tell people to just buy the biggest one they can afford if they aren't enthusiasts and if it isn't going in a dedicated viewing environment.

----------


## Asian_defender

Got the E series in and I hated it. Have blackout blinds in my bonus room and I found it hard to see when I was playing video games in dark environments
Anyone have any experience with the Sony 850F? looks like the 900F is the way to go but its also $1500 more

----------


## rx7boi

Did you have a chance to calibrate the settings or is this out of the box?

----------


## Asian_defender

i grabbed the settings off on rtings
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vi...-2017/settings

----------


## rage2

Calibrating settings won't help. If anything it makes the image darker.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I bought a 50 inch TCL 4 series for $389. It's the largest and nicest TV I've ever owned in my life hahaha

----------


## Asian_defender

Tried the Sony and it sucked too. Girlfriend was watching game of thrones and commented on how the picture was still super dark. 
Ended up finding the Samsung 82" 8 series off electronics for less. $2900 shipped. Figured it would be a good bet as its Rage2 approved

----------


## rage2

> Tried the Sony and it sucked too. Girlfriend was watching game of thrones and commented on how the picture was still super dark. 
> Ended up finding the Samsung 82" 8 series off electronics for less. $2900 shipped. Figured it would be a good bet as its Rage2 approved



They have both the MU and the NU there. You got the 2018 NU model right? Big jump in brightness, both SDR and HDR, but really, the MU is still good as well for bright rooms. Always nice to have that little bit more punch.

Nice to find a source for these TV's, thought they're long gone. Great buy!

----------


## 88CRX

Game of Thrones destroyed our E-Series last night. Black and grey pixels all over the place haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The very last thing on earth you want to use to evaluate a TV is S08E03 of Game of Thrones haha. Totally disregard any opinions you may have formed based on that episode. It was the episode, not your guys' TV's. Looked like garbage on a $6500 DLP projector, $1500 computer monitor, and an LCD TV. It was the show. Entire threads are popping up everywhere on how bad that episode's quality was in particular.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Got the E series in and I hated it. Have blackout blinds in my bonus room and I found it hard to see when I was playing video games in dark environments
> Anyone have any experience with the Sony 850F? looks like the 900F is the way to go but its also $1500 more



I don't know what size you're looking at but in the 65" the 900F is only $700 more than the 850F. 70+ pricing can get pretty high.

Spent a good part of the weekend evaluating that Sony actually (65" version), great TV for standard viewing/games etc.

----------


## Asian_defender

> They have both the MU and the NU there. You got the 2018 NU model right? Big jump in brightness, both SDR and HDR, but really, the MU is still good as well for bright rooms. Always nice to have that little bit more punch.
> 
> Nice to find a source for these TV's, thought they're long gone. Great buy!



Yes I got the NU model. It was $2688 plus $99 for shipping. Looks like they've bumped up the price by $100 and its out of stock now

----------


## Asian_defender

> I don't know what size you're looking at but in the 65" the 900F is only $700 more than the 850F. 70+ pricing can get pretty high.
> 
> Spent a good part of the weekend evaluating that Sony actually (65" version), great TV for standard viewing/games etc.



I currently have a 65" and wanted to go bigger. Wanted to try the 900 series but pricing seemed very high compared to the other brands
If I am spending that kind of money I'd probably just go to OLED. It's probably skewed as the OLED panels always have a difference source than the regular panels but the colors on that were bright and spot on.
Thinking about picking up the LG OLED65C8PUA for my great room when those go on sale. That picture quality is  :thumbs up: , nothing else compares IMO

----------


## rage2

> I currently have a 65" and wanted to go bigger. Wanted to try the 900 series but pricing seemed very high compared to the other brands
> If I am spending that kind of money I'd probably just go to OLED. It's probably skewed as the OLED panels always have a difference source than the regular panels but the colors on that were bright and spot on.
> Thinking about picking up the LG OLED65C8PUA for my great room when those go on sale. That picture quality is , nothing else compares IMO



I am so glad I held off on OLED. Now that I have the Vizio PQ65 installed and calibrated using rtings settings, I'm just blown the fuck away. Looks even better than the in store demo, which was just exaggerated colors and brightness. Dialed in, colors are almost as vibrant as any OLED, and the spot brightness in night scenes such as Skyscraper in HK, Lucy in Taiwan, brings a level of immersion that feels almost 3 dimensional. Fired up Infinity War in Dolby Vision, first 4 mins in the dark with the tesseract, it's like Loki and Thanos is actually holding this glowing cube right in your face. OLED will never have this level of spot brightness without damaging itself.

Guess next year I'll be downsizing my 80" in the basement with a PX75 Vizio, which is 50% brighter than the PQ65.  :crazy nut: 

Honestly, if the LG OLED is what you're after in 65", order the 65" Vizio PQ65 from Costco, and try it out. You don't like it, return it. I honestly feel that the PQ65 is a much better TV for $1200 less. It's a game changer especially for HDR content.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Only thing I'm not loving about the PQ's is their gradient scores are quite poor, and I personally am really sensitive to bad gradients in skies or similar areas of slightly changing color. Even the E series has better gradients than the PQ. Gradients are especially important for HDR as well. I have not had a chance to demo a calibrated PQ in a proper environment yet though to see how noticeable it actually is on that particular set. That is one area where the Sony's usually do really well. Few things take the shine off an otherwise great image faster than banding IMO. Watching GoT was a nightmare for me, but that was the source material haha.

----------


## rage2

> Only thing I'm not loving about the PQ's is their gradient scores are quite poor, and I personally am really sensitive to bad gradients in skies or similar areas of slightly changing color. Even the E series has better gradients than the PQ. Gradients are especially important for HDR as well. I have not had a chance to demo a calibrated PQ in a proper environment yet though to see how noticeable it actually is on that particular set. That is one area where the Sony's usually do really well. Few things take the shine off an otherwise great image faster than banding IMO. Watching GoT was a nightmare for me, but that was the source material haha.



Not much of a gradient problem from what I've seen so far. I've only watched 4 movies on it so far though, through iTunes and Vudu in Dolby Vision on my Apple TV 4K. I did notice that gradients were terrible from Bell and DirecTV now, but that seems to be exaggerating the shitty source material. Macroblocking looks like shit too.

----------


## rage2

> Game of Thrones destroyed our E-Series last night. Black and grey pixels all over the place haha.



I don’t watch GoT but decided to throw this episode on to see what up. That is the worst encode from a major network I’ve ever seen. Watching it straight off HBO still looks like shit. It’s like the encode doesn’t have the settings right for dark scenes. iPad, iPhone XS, any TVs pure shit haha. 

Don’t even want to know how bad it is recompressed and redistributed over satellite or cable.

----------


## Sky

I picked up a new LG OLED65C8 in December for $2500 and it has been flawless. It’s in the basement so I don’t need to set it too bright but I find myself keeping 26/100 or less light level following rtings and it’s already pretty bright when playing Dolby Vision/4K sources. Won’t keep the TV long enough to worry about burn in. 

Rage, you really got me curious how good the PQ is and I almost pulled trigger when Costco had the first sale of the PQ65 for $2,000, but ran out of stock in hours. So ended up picking up the C8 with the killer deal then. Been super happy with it including snappy interface and running apps. Don’t mind seeing how yours compare as I think playing Lucy 4K on mine is already incredible. Haha.

----------


## rage2

It’s the peak brightness that kills it. Fast forward to 1:18 in Lucy and take a look at the scene of the sun in space:



The sun is so bright in that scene that it would hurt your eyes staring into it.

That whole scene features a ton of spot brightness with the sun, meteors, etc.

----------


## msommers

The price difference between a PQ65 and Sony A8F/A9F of the same size is staggering. I don't think there's anything that I can justify spending x2-3 more... :crazy nut: 

Here's hoping my plasma doesn't break! Was really hoping OLED was more attainable these days but at $5K+, that's stupid expensive for a TV.

----------


## rx7boi

I'm going to upgrade my Netflix to 4K this month just to watch Lucy again haha.

I watched Jack Ryan on my M65 but maybe it wasn't the best show to highlight 4K content.

----------


## msommers

Is it a visually cool movie, or an actually cool movie?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The price difference between a PQ65 and Sony A8F/A9F of the same size is staggering. I don't think there's anything that I can justify spending x2-3 more...
> 
> Here's hoping my plasma doesn't break! Was really hoping OLED was more attainable these days but at $5K+, that's stupid expensive for a TV.



It's not that bad - a 65" PQ is $1999 and a 65" OLED is around $2400. Even the cheapest OLEDs give you all the key advantages and Rtings rates those entry level OLEDs better than a PQ65 in Movies, TV, Sports, HDR movies, and HDR games. You don't need to spend anywhere near $5K to get a very good 65" TV. The LCDs are brighter and less prone to burn-in and other issues but they still can't control every pixel and can't match the flawless black levels. The better contrast offsets the fact that LCDs can be brighter and they can dim much more precisely. If you use your TV normally, none of that is really any issue anyway. If you're a gamer with a HUD on the screen for hours at a time I would not get an OLED. 

Epson's most recent 4K (Pro UHD e-shift) projectors for example are $2.5K-$3.5K before discount and do a surprisingly good job with HDR with their advanced tone mapping and dynamic iris. It's still not quite as good as an OLED or full array back-lit LCD but it's very good and of course screen size isn't limited. As soon as we move that is what I am replacing my current PJ with for the dedicated HT.

Regardless of what you're into, the point of dramatically diminishing return is pretty darn low theses days. I don't think you would need to spend $5K+ on anything unless you didn't want a projector but you still wanted a 70-75+" OLED or 75-80"+ ultra high end LCD. As soon as you're into the TV sizes that no longer benefit from economies of scale, pricing gets ridiculous.

----------


## rx7boi

> Is it a visually cool movie, or an actually cool movie?



 
@rage2
 had a list of movies that he felt were visually impressive on 4K. Lucy and one of the F&F were among the list.

I'm a cheap ass YIFY pirate so I don't have much access to 4K content so I figured I'd spend the extra 7 bucks a month and upgrade my Netflix to the next tier for 4K.

As for the movie itself, I thought it was entertaining enough.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If you guys want test movies for 4K/HDR evaluation, the professional review sites very often use:

Avengers: Infinity War
The Greatest Showman (manufactures sometimes recommend reviewers use this specifically to showcase their features)
Mi3: Ghost Protocol
5th Element
Guardians of the Galaxy 2
Oblivion
Ready Player One
Lucy
Pan

Black Level Torture test:
Harry Potter And the Deathly Hallows Part 2, chapter 12
It
Game of Thrones S08E03 when it is released above VHS quality  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> I'm going to upgrade my Netflix to 4K this month just to watch Lucy again haha.
> 
> I watched Jack Ryan on my M65 but maybe it wasn't the best show to highlight 4K content.



Not sure if Lucy is in HDR/Dolby Vision on Netflix TBH. 




> Is it a visually cool movie, or an actually cool movie?



Both, sorta. 9/10 visually, 7/10 entertainment, 5/10 story.




> It's not that bad - a 65" PQ is $1999 and a 65" OLED is around $2400. Even the cheapest OLEDs give you all the key advantages and Rtings rates those entry level OLEDs better than a PQ65 in Movies, TV, Sports, HDR movies, and HDR games. You don't need to spend anywhere near $5K to get a very good 65" TV. The LCDs are brighter and less prone to burn-in and other issues but they still can't control every pixel and can't match the flawless black levels. The better contrast offsets the fact that LCDs can be brighter and they can dim much more precisely. If you use your TV normally, none of that is really any issue anyway. If you're a gamer with a HUD on the screen for hours at a time I would not get an OLED. 
> 
> Epson's most recent 4K (Pro UHD e-shift) projectors for example are $2.5K-$3.5K before discount and do a surprisingly good job with HDR with their advanced tone mapping and dynamic iris. It's still not quite as good as an OLED or full array back-lit LCD but it's very good and of course screen size isn't limited. As soon as we move that is what I am replacing my current PJ with for the dedicated HT.
> 
> Regardless of what you're into, the point of dramatically diminishing return is pretty darn low theses days. I don't think you would need to spend $5K+ on anything unless you didn't want a projector but you still wanted a 70-75+" OLED or 75-80"+ ultra high end LCD. As soon as you're into the TV sizes that no longer benefit from economies of scale, pricing gets ridiculous.



I was able to see the banding you were talking about when I pulled up a test pattern. It's also noticeable in some of the Apple TV icons with a perfect gradient such as the Apple Events app if I'm right up at the TV. Still haven't seen it in any film yet. Compared to my other Vizio and Samsung, it's really the same. It looks perfect on my iPhone XS OLED screen.

But yea, there is no perfect TV out there. You care about deep blacks? Go OLED, but be careful of burn in and lack of peak HDR brightness. Fix those by going Vizio PQ but you lose out with imperfect dimming and gradients. Want to fix all that shit? You're paying double now.  :crazy nut: 




> @rage2
>  had a list of movies that he felt were visually impressive on 4K. Lucy and one of the F&F were among the list.
> 
> I'm a cheap ass YIFY pirate so I don't have much access to 4K content so I figured I'd spend the extra 7 bucks a month and upgrade my Netflix to the next tier for 4K.
> 
> As for the movie itself, I thought it was entertaining enough.



To be specific, 4K HDR. 4K isn't a massive difference from 1080p unless you have a 70" or bigger screen. HDR is the killer once you've seen it setup right IMO.




> If you guys want test movies for 4K/HDR evaluation, the professional review sites very often use:
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War



Infinity War is my new go to test now. I've owned it for a while but 1080p non HDR only because Apple doesn't want to charge more money and Disney wants more money. In the end, I ended up setting up Vudu and redeemed it there in 4K Dolby Vision. The first 4 mins of that film, holy fuck.

It's crazy that the best source for HDR/Dolby Vision these days is now digital. iTunes for everything not Disney, Vudu for Disney. UHD blu rays have more bandwidth in the encode, but mostly just HDR10 releases, very few DV.

----------


## killramos

I’ve been really enjoying 4K Blurays, but my current tv is only barely HDR10.

Vizio needs to release their 2019’s already so I can upgrade!

----------


## rage2

> I’ve been really enjoying 4K Blurays, but my current tv is only barely HDR10.
> 
> Vizio needs to release their 2019’s already so I can upgrade!



Honestly, it'll be $3k for a PX65 as soon as it comes out. It'll be $2k same time next year. Add 60% for the PX75.

----------


## killramos

Fair point...

----------


## HiTempguy1

I just found out that GoT has been released on UHD 4K blu ray with dolby vision. I don't know if all 7 prior seasons are available yet.

https://winteriscoming.net/2018/04/0...d-in-4k-ultra/

It seems to me with Dolby Vision and the ability to change the dynamic range scene to scene, that my M65 has zero issues creating crazy good blacks.

I can only imagine what a PQ65 is like with a DV video.

----------


## msommers

The LG C8 is looking appealling...Still a good chunk of change. Though someone might buy my plasma funny enough. Crazy how they've held value over the years

----------


## rx7boi

It's pretty hard to believe that it's coming up on 6 months already since several of us bought the M65.

It just feels like yesterday that I picked up the Vizio but already I'm wanting to get a bigger TV haha.

Where does the time go?!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It's pretty hard to believe that it's coming up on 6 months already since several of us bought the M65.
> 
> It just feels like yesterday that I picked up the Vizio but already I'm wanting to get a bigger TV haha.
> 
> Where does the time go?!




Most people's TV's are way too small for their viewing distances, and it doesn't take long to realize that. Unless you are size limited by some other factor, I don't think I've ever run into a person who didn't want a bigger TV immediately after buying the biggest TV they've ever had haha. If your room isn't suitable for a projector though you're kind of SOL unless you want to spend as much as a car. Quality 85-86" LCD TV's are in the $10-20K range and Samsung's 98" QLED is $100K. 50" TV's used to be about as big as you could go cheaply, with a huge premium for 60". At least the highest value propositions have moved up to 65" now. If you agree with THX spec, they suggest you should only be 4.25-6.5ft away from a 65" 4K screen.

----------


## rx7boi

There's always better technology out there. We had wanted to keep our purchase under $1100 so M65 was one of the few viable choices without going down to E series and sacrificing quality or doubling our budget to get both.

Will just have to wait until the Beyond ballers get rid of their old tech  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> 65" OLED is around $2400. Even the cheapest OLEDs give you all the key advantages and Rtings rates those entry level OLEDs better than a PQ65 in Movies, TV, Sports, HDR movies, and HDR games.



Missed this one, what OLED can you get in 65" at $2400? I couldn't find anything.

Also, Rtings "HDR Movies" rating is a little fucked up in that Peak Brightness only accounts for 6% of the score, 4K inputs a whopping 12%, and Dolby Vision <1% in its weightings. If anything, Peak Brightness should be the top weighting. That's the immersion in proper HDR. All of the OLEDs in this category are pretty weak there, sitting somewhere between M and P Vizio in peak brightness.

----------


## rage2

> There's always better technology out there. We had wanted to keep our purchase under $1100 so M65 was one of the few viable choices without going down to E series and sacrificing quality or doubling our budget to get both.
> 
> Will just have to wait until the Beyond ballers get rid of their old tech



For the budget conscious, this is my favorite TV bang for the buck:

https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/t...15-ca/13185855

For the money, it's by far the brightest and richest in color 65" TV available today. It's got really nice deep blacks too.

----------


## KRyn

> For the budget conscious, this is my favorite TV bang for the buck:
> 
> https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/t...15-ca/13185855
> 
> For the money, it's by far the brightest and richest in color 65" TV available today. It's got really nice deep blacks too.



I wish I had the space for 65", I just pulled the trigger on XBR55X900F as the deal was to good to pass up. I am relieved to read that the DV issues with the 900F have been resolved as of about a week ago with a firmware update. Looking forward to consuming some 4K content.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> It's pretty hard to believe that it's coming up on 6 months already since several of us bought the M65.
> 
> It just feels like yesterday that I picked up the Vizio but already I'm wanting to get a bigger TV haha.
> 
> Where does the time go?!



I'm still thrilled with my M65... but I want more  :ROFL!:  Size wise 65" is pretty good, at the current location I could maybe get away with a 70 or 75, but once I am fulltime back in the condo, anything bigger than 65" would be stupid huge.

I literally kept my 32" sony lcd for a decade (and still have it). Its colors are quite good, it was a great little TV and I was moving so much anything bigger or nice made no sense (everything I was watching was downloaded via torrent).

Now that I'm a big boy adult with proper quality feeds/content, it matters. But all I really care for is "good enough". The M65 meets "good enough" in most situations. Now that I know what an extra $1k can get, I think the PQ65 will be a great choice to last me 5+ years.

PQ65 at Costco is apparently back down to $1999, will likely be even cheaper in store. Tax return is coming in the mail and its sizeable this year...

----------


## rx7boi

> For the budget conscious, this is my favorite TV bang for the buck:
> 
> https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/t...15-ca/13185855
> 
> For the money, it's by far the brightest and richest in color 65" TV available today. It's got really nice deep blacks too.



For sure. HiTemp was talking about the TCL for a really long time and it had been out of stock for a while as well. I think that really just left the M65 in our budget.

I'm going to keep an eye out on this brand for the future. I think our next TV should be an 80" of some sort.




> I'm still thrilled with my M65... but I want more  Size wise 65" is pretty good, at the current location I could maybe get away with a 70 or 75, but once I am fulltime back in the condo, anything bigger than 65" would be stupid huge.
> 
> I literally kept my 32" sony lcd for a decade (and still have it). Its colors are quite good, it was a great little TV and I was moving so much anything bigger or nice made no sense (everything I was watching was downloaded via torrent).
> 
> Now that I'm a big boy adult with proper quality feeds/content, it matters. But all I really care for is "good enough". The M65 meets "good enough" in most situations. Now that I know what an extra $1k can get, I think the PQ65 will be a great choice to last me 5+ years.
> 
> PQ65 at Costco is apparently back down to $1999, will likely be even cheaper in store. Tax return is coming in the mail and its sizeable this year...



Ya, I had posted a while back that I'm sitting something like 14' from our TV. I don't know alot about TV technology and I don't read up on optimal viewing distances so I guess you could say I fortunately don't know any better  :ROFL!: 

I agree with "good enough." I just couldn't justify paying double for the PQ65 but I'm sure I'd drool all over it like every other high-end TV I see in the stores with their demos.

----------


## rage2

> PQ65 at Costco is apparently back down to $1999, will likely be even cheaper in store. Tax return is coming in the mail and its sizeable this year...



I posted this drop a couple pages back. None in store in Western Canada, benyl and I both ordered online. It's in the airdrie distribution warehouse so it was delivered in 2 business days.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Missed this one, what OLED can you get in 65" at $2400? I couldn't find anything.
> 
> Also, Rtings "HDR Movies" rating is a little fucked up in that Peak Brightness only accounts for 6% of the score, 4K inputs a whopping 12%, and Dolby Vision <1% in its weightings. If anything, Peak Brightness should be the top weighting. That's the immersion in proper HDR. All of the OLEDs in this category are pretty weak there, sitting somewhere between M and P Vizio in peak brightness.



I looked again and $2400 was open box LG B7 but normal price is only $2798 for the 65" LG C8 series. BestBuy has a C8 for $2499 but I think it was also an open box. This is the Rtings page for them:

C8: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/c8-oled
B7: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/b7-b7a-oled

If you just keep an eye out for sales too they get to pretty reasonable prices from time to time. I didn't look too hard, other places might have them for cheaper. Amazon has had them for $2789 several times as well. As log as you stay 65" or under, OLEDs aren't that expensive. Panasonic's 77" OLED is $20K on sale for $15K haha.


If Rtings is evaluating these sets in a proper dark room (where every TV can perform at it's best), peak momentary brightness is not as big of a deal, which could be one explanation why it isn't weighted higher. Also the better blacks/dimming on OLEDs can give you a similar contrast differential to the brighter LCD sets even though they have less brightness, but I don't know where that exact crossover point would be. Peak brightness isn't everything for HDR, it's also the differential between the brightest and darkest spots, which can also be accomplished in the reverse, with deeper better blacks on a less bright TV. Gradient performance is very important to good looking HDR, but we talked about that earlier. There also has to be detail in those bright spots, not just a blob of white (unless that is how the film is intended), and you don't want any of that brightness spilling over into the dark pixels beside it or you lose some of the effect, which again which OLEDs can do perfectly, but at a lower overall brightness level.

Depending on the room the way your eyes adjust to the darkness can be a huge part of how you experience it (I had a good article on that I'll post if I can find it). If I recall, the tl;dr of it was if your eyes are adjusted to a darker overall environment, you don't need as much momentary brightness for you perceive something exactly as bright as something that is actually much brighter, but happening in different viewing environment. It's one reason why a movie theater can be blindingly bright at times, even with super shitty/dim projectors. If you have a bunch of ambient light to deal with, then sure you probably want to pay more attention to brightness, but then one could argue you don't need that good of a TV because you will never see it at it's best anyway. There are a lot of factors that go into how good HDR looks, peak brightness is definitely important but IMO it is not the single most important spec. I look at it as more of a balance between all the things that come together to make a really good HDR picture, and certainly there is a significant level of subjectivity involved there too. That is also why people should *always* buy what looks good to them and not what they think is supposed to look (or sound) good. 

Regarding immersion, I personally never feel immersed on such small screens (especially at the distances most people sit from them), which is a big reason why I am so horny for projectors. I'd much rather be watching a 120"+ screen with slightly worse HDR and as good or better everything else than a 65" or 75" set with the best HDR available. This was even more so the case when 3D content was in style (if peripheral vision wasn't covered in screen, 3D sucked IMO), and it's similar now that HDR is becoming a lot more mainstream. Obviously that is subjective as well, and projectors aren't well suited for many viewing environments.

The PQ is a wicked TV and at $2k for the 65" it is an obvious point of diminishing return in the TV world. So is the XBR900f and other similar sets - nobody is going to be unhappy with those and each of them seems to do something better than the others. In a light controlled room with a TV I would probably buy an OLED if I could afford the size I wanted, and for more general applications I would probably go with an LCD like the PQ or similar.

----------


## rage2

> If Rtings is evaluating these sets in a proper dark room (where every TV can perform at it's best), peak momentary brightness is not as big of a deal, which could be one explanation why it isn't weighted higher. Also the better blacks/dimming on OLEDs can give you a similar contrast differential to the brighter LCD sets even though they have less brightness, but I don't know where that exact crossover point would be. Peak brightness isn't everything for HDR, it's also the differential between the brightest and darkest spots, which can also be accomplished in the reverse, with deeper better blacks on a less bright TV. Gradient performance is very important to good looking HDR, but we talked about that earlier. There also has to be detail in those bright spots, not just a blob of white (unless that is how the film is intended), and you don't want any of that brightness spilling over into the dark pixels beside it or you lose some of the effect, which again which OLEDs can do perfectly, but at a lower overall brightness level.
> 
> Depending on the room the way your eyes adjust to the darkness can be a huge part of how you experience it (I had a good article on that I'll post if I can find it). If I recall, the tl;dr of it was if your eyes are adjusted to a darker overall environment, you don't need as much momentary brightness for you perceive something exactly as bright as something that is actually much brighter, but happening in different viewing environment. It's one reason why a movie theater can be blindingly bright at times, even with super shitty/dim projectors. If you have a bunch of ambient light to deal with, then sure you probably want to pay more attention to brightness, but then one could argue you don't need that good of a TV because you will never see it at it's best anyway. There are a lot of factors that go into how good HDR looks, peak brightness is definitely important but IMO it is not the single most important spec. I look at it as more of a balance between all the things that come together to make a really good HDR picture, and certainly there is a significant level of subjectivity involved there too. That is also why people should *always* buy what looks good to them and not what they think is supposed to look (or sound) good.



This is where I disagree. The whole point of HDR is so that the director can determine the light output (not just white) of pixels in a scene. It’s so that the TV can mimic the real world with real world levels of light output. What you are talking about is contrast when referencing deep blacks, as well as perceived brightness in comparison to viewing conditions. Even then, when you’re outputting 4 times the light output compared to OLED, even perfect blacks won’t help in the contrast gap. When you have a couple thousand nits of light output shining in your face from headlights of a car in a scene, no amount of perceived brightness in a dark room can give you that same feeling at a couple hundred nits. 

I’ve always been all about TV size, and calibrating to nail the colors accurately, and call it a day. I’m not even that impressed at the leap from 1080 to 4K. Peak brightness has changed that for me to the point that I prefer watching on smaller screens but with higher light output. You mentioned theaters looking blindingly bright, yea, that’s what I thought till I first saw 2000 nits in my face lol. The gap between 50 nits in a theater and 2000 nits is massive. No amount of contrast or perceived brightness can compete.

Edit - here’s a review of Sony’s 10000 nits monster: https://www.cnet.com/news/tvs-are-on...ght-is-enough/

----------


## rx7boi

I checked the HDR/Dolby Vision list on Netflix again tonight and it was pretty abysmal.

At this rate I'm never going to enjoy blockbuster HDR content unless I start shelling out cash for it haha.

So what do you guys suggest? 4K UHD Blu Ray player and start buying discs? Apple TV 4K and pay for digital copies?

----------


## rage2

Apple TV 4K and rent a movie to see. Buy if you want to collect. When renting, spend some time and force the Apple TV into SDR, HDR10 and DV modes by disabling match format settings. Make sure when you flip modes you double check calibration settings. Vizio has unique settings for each mode. 

Lots of UHD Blu-ray releases are HDR10 only and no Dolby vision.

----------


## rx7boi

I've also been noticing that alot of places try to lump HDR10 and Dolby Vision together even though the latter can do more with metadata. Is there that big of a difference?

For instance, my TV has a Vudu app so I hopped online. I can rent Infinity War for 3.99 or pay 19.99 for the UHD version which supposedly encompasses 4K, Dolby Vision, HDR10, and Atmos.

Is Vudu a good choice to save on the cost of buying the Apple TV 4K?

----------


## rage2

You need VPN or DNS service to use Vudu as it’s US only. On the bright side it does allow you to pay with a Canadian PayPal account.

Vudu is the only place to get infinity war in Dolby vision, which is the best movie to show off HDR. It’ll play at the highest version your tv supports.

----------


## bjstare

I'm looking for recommendations for a new TV. It's going to be in a media room, and budget is ~$1000. Ideally not smaller than 65". Is the M65 still the way to go? This option seems to have more/better reviews, and it's the same price right now: https://www.costco.ca/LG-65UK6090-65...100458431.html

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Basically the same as this model https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/uk7700

Vizio M65 is still the best value

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I'm looking for recommendations for a new TV. It's going to be in a media room, and budget is ~$1000. Ideally not smaller than 65". Is the M65 still the way to go? This option seems to have more/better reviews, and it's the same price right now: https://www.costco.ca/LG-65UK6090-65...100458431.html



If I had bought the TCL 65R615/617, I doubt I'd be upgrading to a PQ65.

But it's $1199 @ BestBuy https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product.../13185855.aspx

Supposedly, Roku is superior as well as a streaming service, but I just stream everything off my phone usually.

- - - Updated - - -




> I posted this drop a couple pages back. None in store in Western Canada, benyl and I both ordered online. It's in the airdrie distribution warehouse so it was delivered in 2 business days.



Oh, I wasn't sure if that deal had disappeared. Tempting to pull out the CC....  :Bang Head:

----------


## rx7boi

> I'm looking for recommendations for a new TV. It's going to be in a media room, and budget is ~$1000. Ideally not smaller than 65". Is the M65 still the way to go? This option seems to have more/better reviews, and it's the same price right now: https://www.costco.ca/LG-65UK6090-65...100458431.html



 
@rage2
 just posted a page back. He recommends the TCL 65" (65R615-CA) best bang for buck.

That said, it's $1200 compared to the $1000 you'd pay for an M65 at Costco.

----------


## bjstare

I even saw that post on the TCL 65, as I've been keeping up with this thread lately... somehow it completely slipped my mind when I posted this morning haha.

Thanks guys.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This is where I disagree. The whole point of HDR is so that the director can determine the light output (not just white) of pixels in a scene. It’s so that the TV can mimic the real world with real world levels of light output. What you are talking about is contrast when referencing deep blacks, as well as perceived brightness in comparison to viewing conditions. Even then, when you’re outputting 4 times the light output compared to OLED, even perfect blacks won’t help in the contrast gap. When you have a couple thousand nits of light output shining in your face from headlights of a car in a scene, no amount of perceived brightness in a dark room can give you that same feeling at a couple hundred nits. 
> 
> I’ve always been all about TV size, and calibrating to nail the colors accurately, and call it a day. I’m not even that impressed at the leap from 1080 to 4K. Peak brightness has changed that for me to the point that I prefer watching on smaller screens but with higher light output. You mentioned theaters looking blindingly bright, yea, that’s what I thought till I first saw 2000 nits in my face lol. The gap between 50 nits in a theater and 2000 nits is massive. No amount of contrast or perceived brightness can compete.
> 
> Edit - here’s a review of Sony’s 10000 nits monster: https://www.cnet.com/news/tvs-are-on...ght-is-enough/




The best part about UHD isn't 4K IMO, it's the full P3 color gamut, HDR, perfect gradients etc. Most people sit way too far (usually at least 3-4 times too far) from small 4K screens to see much of a difference from the resolution bump from 1080P. If you have a huge screen, the benefits of 4K are very noticeable even to the layman, plus all the other good stuff. 8K will take this even further, and massively benefit the guys with 160" screens or similar who like the 'front row' of a movie theater experience, but that isn't for everyone either.

Regarding the brightness, your eye is like a camera aperture, only it can't adjust nearly as fast. So if you're in an otherwise pitch black room with your eyes adjusted to a dark scene, it doesn't matter if your TV flashes you with 1000 nits or 2000 nits, you probably aren't going to see anything other than blinding white, likely preventing you from seeing other on-screen content and possibly giving you a headache after a while lol. If you have to sacrifice black levels, panel uniformity, contrast, etc. to get that kind of momentary brightness, I would rather have the dimmer option with the better panel, especially inside a theater room. In a living room flooded with light, absolutely I would want the extra brightness because even 1000 nits wouldn't look that bright. Anyways, like I said, there is a fairly big subjective factor to all this as well - for me, peak momentary brightness is not the most important thing either for general viewing or for HDR. I'd still rather be watching a screen 3-4 times the size that is capable of well over 1000 nits, 2.40:1 without black bars, with slightly worse HDR and at least as good everywhere else.

10,000 nits is crazy haha. I know it's probably just the shitty pictures in that article, but it looks like hot spots and blown highlights more than anything else. Also I imagine a 2-3hr film with that kind of brightness in a dark room would be very fatiguing on the eyeballs!


Also for you guys looking to test out your new setups with 4K/HDR, if your content is coming from legit sources, make sure every single piece of the chain is HDCP 2.2 compliant and if you want 4K/60fps for games and future movies you need 18Gbps HDMI 2.0 compatibility throughout.

----------


## rage2

Ya you can’t capture these high nits highlights in pictures. Even my photo looks stupid blown out. It’s not blown out in person. 

I’d invite you over to check it out but this is my bedroom tv and the viewing position is literally on my bed.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Ya you can’t capture these high nits highlights in pictures. Even my photo looks stupid blown out. It’s not blown out in person. 
> 
> I’d invite you over to check it out but this is my bedroom tv and the viewing position is literally on my bed.



Yeah I figured it was mostly just the bad photos in the article. Using photos to display home theater stuff is for the most part completely useless anyway without full exif data and an understanding of exposure, as you could make a 50nit display look the same as a 1000nit display, good blacks look bad (or vise versa), etc.

Haha that's OK, we can save the demo for a less intimate setting  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

I upgraded to the 4K Netflix package last night and threw on a couple of shows in Dolby Vision. I had a bit of trouble substantiating what was actual or placebo improvements but noticed colours are way more vivid.

I think it goes back to what rage2 said about resolution. I definitely don't notice too much of a difference in pixels between 4k and 1080 because I'm so far away from the TV anyway but I can tell colours on the panel are much brighter.

I tested it out on Planet Earth and that Formula 1 show, but I'd really like to get my hands on some Dolby Vision Marvel movies.

I also relied on the rtings article when I calibrated my M65 back in December. I don't know any better about optimal calibration so I just followed the article and hope for the best.

For the budget conscious, what are your suggestions on a Dolby Atmos setup? Links for equipment would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The problem with 'calibrating' displays with other people's settings (which in itself goes against the definition of calibration) is that every panel is different, every panel ages differently, and everyone's room is different. Sometimes it works OK, sometimes it doesn't. You also need different calibration depending on what mode you are viewing in. Most people don't calibrate at all, but if you care about it you should do it yourself on the individual TV or have it done professionally. Since most people have nothing to compare it to though, I think it's pretty rare that a person is unhappy right out of the box.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Also for you guys looking to test out your new setups with 4K/HDR, if your content is coming from legit sources, make sure every single piece of the chain is HDCP 2.2 compliant and if you want 4K/60fps for games and future movies you need 18Gbps HDMI 2.0 compatibility throughout.



Where do we confirm HDCP 2.2 compliance?

Amazon basic hdmi cables are supposed to work with HDMI 2.0, and I am pretty sure the UBP-X700 sony blu ray player is hdcp 2.2 compliant but fucked if I can find that info again.

I am completely on the blu ray disc wagon, partially because I like owning physical media, partially because I like to be able to back it up, partially because I like collectors editions of things I love, and partially because LTE at 50mbps can only do so much for streaming in the boonies  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

> The problem with 'calibrating' displays with other people's settings (which in itself goes against the definition of calibration) is that every panel is different, every panel ages differently, and everyone's room is different. Sometimes it works OK, sometimes it doesn't. You also need different calibration depending on what mode you are viewing in. Most people don't calibrate at all, but if you care about it you should do it yourself on the individual TV or have it done professionally. Since most people have nothing to compare it to though, I think it's pretty rare that a person is unhappy right out of the box.



Yeah that's exactly what I mean when I just followed Rtings and hoped for the best. I wouldn't even know what settings to touch. Usually all I play with is contrast haha.

Anyone in Sage Hill want to come over for a BBQ and help me calibrate?  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> I upgraded to the 4K Netflix package last night and threw on a couple of shows in Dolby Vision. I had a bit of trouble substantiating what was actual or placebo improvements but noticed colours are way more vivid.
> 
> I think it goes back to what rage2 said about resolution. I definitely don't notice too much of a difference in pixels between 4k and 1080 because I'm so far away from the TV anyway but I can tell colours on the panel are much brighter.
> 
> I tested it out on Planet Earth and that Formula 1 show, but I'd really like to get my hands on some Dolby Vision Marvel movies.
> 
> I also relied on the rtings article when I calibrated my M65 back in December. I don't know any better about optimal calibration so I just followed the article and hope for the best.
> 
> For the budget conscious, what are your suggestions on a Dolby Atmos setup? Links for equipment would be greatly appreciated.



Guardians of the Galaxy 2 is in Dolby Vision on Netflix. Probably your best wow factor there if Netflix is all you have. Press the info button to see if it’s playing in Dolby Vision once the movie starts. 

As for Rtings settings, they’re close enough. Panel differences are minor. Only thing that needs adjustment is backlight depending on your viewing area light conditions. I’ve done self calibrations, Pro calibrations and it’s awfully close to published settings in the last 4 years. Before that, published settings needed a bit of work because of panel inconsistencies but those days are long gone IMO.

----------


## rx7boi

Ah interesting. I clicked into GOG2 last night and saw that it was listed as HD instead of Ultra 4K HD or "Dolby" Vision.

Will check again tonight. Thanks for the tip.

----------


## rage2

> Ah interesting. I clicked into GOG2 last night and saw that it was listed as HD instead of Ultra 4K HD or "Dolby" Vision.
> 
> Will check again tonight. Thanks for the tip.



Tested on my M65, the built in Netflix app seems to be capped at 1080p and no HDR. Listing shows Dolby Vision. 

Edit - I’m only connected in WiFi, it seems to be connecting to a far away access point for some reason, that could be my problem.

Edit 2 - same problem on pq65. Starts immediately in 4K dolby vision on Apple TV also on WiFi.  :dunno: 

Edit 3 - the vudu version is way the fuck better.

----------


## Asian_defender

I am also in Sage Hill, Will provide free beer for help with mounting and calibration!

I'm also now sold on the Vizio PQ series over OLED. Just have to wait for another price drop as I'm cheap. Thanks for the suggestion Rage

----------


## rage2

I doubt there will be another price drop. This is their clearance pricing to make way for the PX models. This TV launched at $3500 CAD.

----------


## killramos

The pricing sounds great it’s just that I could really use the extra 5 inches...
TWSS

----------


## Asian_defender

I see that Costco has 89 of these on stock. I'll hold off and keep my eye on it. If the prices drop below 2k or if stock is low I'll pull the trigger.

Looking at the vizio forums there seems to be lots of people with issues. Are you guys experiencing issues with your PQ TVs?

----------


## rage2

What kind of issues are you seeing? I find the built in apps are slow as fuck and WiFi seems to suck as well on it, but I use AppleTV so I’m not affected.

----------


## rage2

> @rage2
>  just posted a page back. He recommends the TCL 65" (65R615-CA) best bang for buck.
> 
> That said, it's $1200 compared to the $1000 you'd pay for an M65 at Costco.



New M series quantum is out in the wild (M657-G0) and it's hitting a tad over 600 nits of peak brightness at a higher price than what the outgoing M65 is currently selling for. So yea, the TCL with 1000 nits is still the way to go in that price range.

----------


## Asian_defender

> What kind of issues are you seeing? I find the built in apps are slow as fuck and WiFi seems to suck as well on it, but I use AppleTV so I’m not affected.



Slow interface and shitty wifi seems to be the norm for TVs.
Most common I've read about is HDMI issues, seems to be everything from the whole port failing to not recognizing DV is supported in the setup etc. Seems that people pick that up really quickly and exchange the unit for a new one

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Once nice thing about the PQ is Costco's dirt cheap extended warranty, and otherwise good exchange policy. Your credit card will more than likely extend warranty as well. I wouldn't worry about it too much if you're happy with the TV otherwise.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

What's the consensus on the new TCL 75"?

Will it be a better buy than the P75 / PQ75?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^
There is no PQ75 SKU to my knowledge, if you want the PQ you have to go a lot smaller.

----------


## Asian_defender

> What's the consensus on the new TCL 75"?
> 
> Will it be a better buy than the P75 / PQ75?



To my knowledge TCL 75 is not available to Canada and there are no plans. US only, I already looked into this when I was on my TV buying rampage
Someone correct me if I'm wrong

----------


## rage2

> To my knowledge TCL 75 is not available to Canada and there are no plans. US only, I already looked into this when I was on my TV buying rampage
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong



This is correct.

----------


## R-Audi

Any reviews of the TCL 65S425-CA 4K Ultra HD Smart LED Television?

Just won one in a raffle.. and trying to decide if its worth keeping. For comparisons sake.. Im using a 6 year old 55" Samsung LED and an even older 50" in my bedroom.

----------


## rage2

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tc...ries-s425-2019

It's a decent entry level TV. Probably as bright as your old TVs. I mean if it's free, use it and enjoy it.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> ^^
> There is no PQ75 SKU to my knowledge, if you want the PQ you have to go a lot smaller.






> To my knowledge TCL 75 is not available to Canada and there are no plans. US only, I already looked into this when I was on my TV buying rampage
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong



Brutal just assumed it was delayed as the US always gets things first. 

I was trying to avoid spending $6,000+ on a TV but not a lot of options in the 75"+ range without sacrificing PQ/Quality.

----------


## rage2

> I was trying to avoid spending $6,000+ on a TV but not a lot of options in the 75"+ range without sacrificing PQ/Quality.



Yup. In 80"+ there's really nothing out there. You can spend crack money on a Samsung, but you'll never take advantage of things fully without Dolby Vision. After that your only option is the Sony 950G but that's crack money.

75" fares a little better, again I'm eliminating all the Samsungs from contention, leaving the Sony Z9F in crack money territory, and the 950G as mediocre bang for the buck in the $5k range.

It'll be interesting to see where vizio prices the P75X in Canada. In the US it's priced the same as the 950G, but Vizio lowers pricing much more aggressively than Sony. If that TV drops down to $3500cad, I'm there.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Yup. In 80"+ there's really nothing out there. You can spend crack money on a Samsung, but you'll never take advantage of things fully without Dolby Vision. After that your only option is the Sony 950G but that's crack money.
> 
> 75" fares a little better, again I'm eliminating all the Samsungs from contention, leaving the Sony Z9F in crack money territory, and the 950G as mediocre bang for the buck in the $5k range.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see where vizio prices the P75X in Canada. In the US it's priced the same as the 950G, but Vizio lowers pricing much more aggressively than Sony. If that TV drops down to $3500cad, I'm there.



In theory Dolby Vision is much better but at a normal viewing distance (say 6-12ft) can you really notice it? Are there even enough sources that do Dolby Vision to rule out Samsungs because of HDR10+?

----------


## rage2

Dolby Vision and other HDR has nothing to do with viewing distance. You can see the highlights regardless of distance. There are over 250 movies in DV available digitally, over 100 on Blu-ray UHD, I own 60 of them digitally. 1/2 of new releases are DV today on digital platforms.

That’s why I’ve said HDR makes a bigger impression than 4K.

Edit - I was wrong about digital. iTunes has 447 in DV today. https://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.ph...&id=1505495519

That doesn’t include the Disney titles on Vudu. I probably have more than 60 as well, iTunes upgrades old HD purchases as the 4K version gets released for free so I’ve officially lost track.

----------


## never

> Dolby Vision and other HDR has nothing to do with viewing distance. You can see the highlights regardless of distance. There are over 250 movies in DV available digitally, over 100 on Blu-ray UHD, I own 60 of them digitally. 1/2 of new releases are DV today on digital platforms.
> 
> That’s why I’ve said HDR makes a bigger impression than 4K.
> 
> Edit - I was wrong about digital. iTunes has 447 in DV today. https://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.ph...&id=1505495519
> 
> That doesn’t include the Disney titles on Vudu. I probably have more than 60 as well, iTunes upgrades old HD purchases as the 4K version gets released for free so I’ve officially lost track.



What are you using for a UHD player?

----------


## rage2

> What are you using for a UHD player?



Apple TV 4K.

----------


## never

> Apple TV 4K.



Oh yeah...your stuff is digital. I need to get a physical disc player...was thinking Panasonic DP UB820.

----------


## rage2

Yea can’t help you there. Unfortunately, physical gets shafted on HDR and DV for some reason.

----------


## never

> Yea can’t help you there. Unfortunately, physical gets shafted on HDR and DV for some reason.



The newer/better ones seem to have both...the one I mentioned above supports 4 different formats including DV. I’ll have to get one and try it out.

----------


## rage2

> The newer/better ones seem to have both...the one I mentioned above supports 4 different formats including DV. I’ll have to get one and try it out.



I meant with media. Still lots of new titles releases are DV in digital only, and physical media stuck with HDR10.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> Yup. In 80"+ there's really nothing out there. You can spend crack money on a Samsung, but you'll never take advantage of things fully without Dolby Vision. After that your only option is the Sony 950G but that's crack money.
> 
> 75" fares a little better, again I'm eliminating all the Samsungs from contention, leaving the Sony Z9F in crack money territory, and the 950G as mediocre bang for the buck in the $5k range.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see where vizio prices the P75X in Canada. In the US it's priced the same as the 950G, but Vizio lowers pricing much more aggressively than Sony. If that TV drops down to $3500cad, I'm there.



Do you know when they release the new P75?

The 75" Sony 900F ~$3,500 feels like a good buy. I want and have room for the 85" but $5,700 is a lot of dough for a TV that gets watched for F1 and a movie every few months.

The other thing that worries me is format war between DV versus HDR and 4K versus 8K. Haven't done enough research there yet.

----------


## rage2

> Do you know when they release the new P75?
> 
> The 75" Sony 900F ~$3,500 feels like a good buy. I want and have room for the 85" but $5,700 is a lot of dough for a TV that gets watched for F1 and a movie every few months.
> 
> The other thing that worries me is format war between DV versus HDR and 4K versus 8K. Haven't done enough research there yet.



The PX75-G1 should be out in the next month or 2. Initial prices will be stupid expensive, won't be cheap until this time next year. This guy is rated at 2900 nits peak. I'm buying it when it hits $3500.

The P659-G1 is targeting a lower price than the 900F with similar HDR performance, but until it's out, we won't know. This guy is rated at 1000 nits peak, roughly identical to the Sony.

If you haven't seen good HDR yet and don't know any better, the best bang for the buck is the Samsung 82" NU8000. I've been using that TV for a year now and have been happy with the size/$ ratio.

4K wasn't a big leap from 1080p, I don't expect 8K to be even noticeable unless you have a 200" screen or something silly.

The HDR format war isn't that big of a deal, as HDR is open source, and DV is built on top of HDR so it supports base HDR anyways. DV just brings better metadata scene by scene to get even closer to the director's intended look. Dolby did an excellent job in being DV ready end to end so all the tools were available right off the bat to directors to master their HDR print, so in my eyes it's already won. HDR10+ (Samsung's free version of DV) isn't really taking off, as it's not as in depth as DV through the entire production chain. With 2x more movies coming out in DV vs only base HDR, yea, there's no competition.

I still owe you lunch. PM me your cell # and let's get it organized.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Dolby Vision and other HDR has nothing to do with viewing distance. You can see the highlights regardless of distance. There are over 250 movies in DV available digitally, over 100 on Blu-ray UHD, I own 60 of them digitally. 1/2 of new releases are DV today on digital platforms.
> 
> Thats why Ive said HDR makes a bigger impression than 4K.
> 
> Edit - I was wrong about digital. iTunes has 447 in DV today. https://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.ph...&id=1505495519
> 
> That doesnt include the Disney titles on Vudu. I probably have more than 60 as well, iTunes upgrades old HD purchases as the 4K version gets released for free so Ive officially lost track.



Holy shit, didn't realize there were so many titles in DV. Do you stream these or store them locally? Any idea on how big the file sizes are?

----------


## rage2

Stream. I store nothing at my house. No clue on file size, but yea, it's a lot of usage!



edit - quick count, 171 of my 700 movies are in 4K + Dolby Vision.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> The PX75-G1 should be out in the next month or 2. Initial prices will be stupid expensive, won't be cheap until this time next year. This guy is rated at 2900 nits peak. I'm buying it when it hits $3500.
> 
> The P659-G1 is targeting a lower price than the 900F with similar HDR performance, but until it's out, we won't know. This guy is rated at 1000 nits peak, roughly identical to the Sony.
> 
> If you haven't seen good HDR yet and don't know any better, the best bang for the buck is the Samsung 82" NU8000. I've been using that TV for a year now and have been happy with the size/$ ratio.
> 
> 4K wasn't a big leap from 1080p, I don't expect 8K to be even noticeable unless you have a 200" screen or something silly.
> 
> The HDR format war isn't that big of a deal, as HDR is open source, and DV is built on top of HDR so it supports base HDR anyways. DV just brings better metadata scene by scene to get even closer to the director's intended look. Dolby did an excellent job in being DV ready end to end so all the tools were available right off the bat to directors to master their HDR print, so in my eyes it's already won. HDR10+ (Samsung's free version of DV) isn't really taking off, as it's not as in depth as DV through the entire production chain. With 2x more movies coming out in DV vs only base HDR, yea, there's no competition.
> ...



I'll send you a PM.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

PSA:
The Sony X900-F televisions are currently on sale for as low as Sony will allow them to be sold for. All stores will have the same price so pick whichever you want. I'd consider Visions as they'll likely give you a massive discount on anything else you buy along with it although Costco has the warranty bonus. I bought mine on Costco online and it was a shitty experience with unreasonable delays.
That brings the 65" down to $2k which is also what it was on Boxing Day since Sony now has price control.

----------


## Asian_defender

Got the 82NU8000 in and mounted. Great TV!!! 
Looking for a backlight setup for it, what are you guys using?

----------


## brucebanner

No backlight set up for me. You can see my setup a few pages back, I think I changed entertainment stands since that photo but not a big deal. 

I'm very happy with the tv so far, especially at size/price point. I think you will be too!

----------


## Kavy

> Got the 82NU8000 in and mounted. Great TV!!! 
> Looking for a backlight setup for it, what are you guys using?



I have tried several and now all my TVs are using the lifx strips 
https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/l...t-buy/11456460

You Can have multicoloured zones if your into that type of thing. I like them because they are far brighter then hue strips (don’t get me wrong I have several hue bulbs and strips in my house as well) and I feel I can get them to get to daylight much easier with painted walls then I could with the hue. I know yo can get cheap ones on amazon but they don’t compare to the control you can get with these especially if you use harmony as I have light levels, colours, and scenes setup for each input (PS4, Apple TV, Spotify, Cable, flames games etc). 

Hue was decent in the basement but I really noticed the brightness difference on the main floor during the day which is why lifx won out.

----------


## killramos

What’s the point of backlights?

----------


## lasimmon

Can anyone recommend a mount for the Vizio P65? I think its time I finally mount it on the wall so my wife can have her bookshelf back  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

> Can anyone recommend a mount for the Vizio P65? I think its time I finally mount it on the wall so my wife can have her bookshelf back



I have 55" mounted with a generic mount off of Amazon. The 82" is mounted with a generic mount from visions. They matched Amazon pricing. 

Both mounts are just flat mounts with the ability to tilt up/down as required.

----------


## Kavy

> What’s the point of backlights?



It increases the ambient light around the screen without increasing the light that shines into your eyes. This reduces eye strain in darker environments and increases the depth of blacks and greys without having to adjust the tv contrast or backlighting. 

See the below example on how backlighting can impact the depth edit: the line is the same color.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Can anyone recommend a mount for the Vizio P65? I think its time I finally mount it on the wall so my wife can have her bookshelf back



I got this one for my new TV. Seems expensive but it's an awesome mount. My studs are in a terrible spot to where I need my TV to be centered. This mount fixed that, highly recommended
https://www.costco.ca/Kanto-PMX700-P...100341274.html

- - - Updated - - -




> I have tried several and now all my TVs are using the lifx strips 
> https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/l...t-buy/11456460
> 
> You Can have multicoloured zones if your into that type of thing. I like them because they are far brighter then hue strips (don’t get me wrong I have several hue bulbs and strips in my house as well) and I feel I can get them to get to daylight much easier with painted walls then I could with the hue. I know yo can get cheap ones on amazon but they don’t compare to the control you can get with these especially if you use harmony as I have light levels, colours, and scenes setup for each input (PS4, Apple TV, Spotify, Cable, flames games etc). 
> 
> Hue was decent in the basement but I really noticed the brightness difference on the main floor during the day which is why lifx won out.



Thanks for this, picked up the 10ft starter kit at best buy. I'll try it out tonight

----------


## R-Audi

The one negative thing about a bigger TV... easier for the kids to hit with something. 2 week old 65" TV is now garbage.

----------


## rage2

Oh man that sucks! Credit card incidental coverage?

----------


## R-Audi

Unfortunately not... Won it from an online raffle.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Can anyone recommend a mount for the Vizio P65? I think its time I finally mount it on the wall so my wife can have her bookshelf back



I used this one from Amazon on my 75". It's a beast. Seems quite well-built.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B077XC8M5V/...394800_TE_dp_1

----------


## rage2

> Unfortunately not... Won it from an online raffle.



Connect kids stuff to it. That’s now their TV. Lock all the other TVs with a code. Teach them the value of things by making them watch tv with 10% of the screen missing for 10 years or until they do enough chores to pay for a new one. Best life lesson ever.  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Connect kids stuff to it. That’s now their TV. Lock all the other TVs with a code. Teach them the value of things by making them watch tv with 10% of the screen missing for 10 years or until they do enough chores to pay for a new one. Best life lesson ever.



rage2 Parenting

Winning.

----------


## rx7boi

> Unfortunately not... Won it from an online raffle.



Shitttttttt....easy come easy go I guess haha.

Sorry to hear about the bad luck!

----------


## killramos

2019 Vizios now becoming available in states. No idea on Canada. PX75 is 3500US

----------


## R-Audi

For anyone else with TV mishaps.. certain TV repair places will pay you $20-50 for your broken TVs to use the parts...so I could end up whole for the $20 spent on Raffle tickets.

----------


## rage2

> 2019 Vizios now becoming available in states. No idea on Canada. PX75 is 3500US



$3300 USD at Costco.

https://www.costco.com/Vizio-75%22-C...100496035.html




> For anyone else with TV mishaps.. certain TV repair places will pay you $20-50 for your broken TVs to use the parts...so I could end up whole for the $20 spent on Raffle tickets.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## R-Audi

> 



I know.. but I was about to drop it off at a Staples and get nothing! ha ha

----------


## rx7boi

Yer a thinkin' man, you are!

I downloaded several UHD 4K Marvel movies this weekend and hooked the gaming desktop up to the TV.

Looked pretty good but I'm not sure how comparable they are to the digital versions that you stream.

----------


## rage2

Was there any HDR?

----------


## danno

Apparently staples doesn’t take TVs anymore, bestbuy takes up to 42”. They said the bottle depots take TVs now, mine was 42” so bestbuy took it.

----------


## killramos

Big tv’s you have to take directly to the dump for recycling. They have pallets full of them.

Took my old Sharp a few week ago.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Apparently staples doesn’t take TVs anymore, bestbuy takes up to 42”. They said the bottle depots take TVs now, mine was 42” so bestbuy took it.



I thought you just left it at the entrance at bestbuy? Didn't know there was a size limit for their electronics recycling

----------


## killramos

> I thought you just left it at the entrance at bestbuy? Didn't know there was a size limit for their electronics recycling



https://www.calgary.ca/UEP/WRS/Pages...n-Calgary.aspx

Best Buy takes under 30. Over 30 needs to go to a designated location (generally landfills)

One key time Size really does matter.

----------


## Asian_defender

Learn something new every day. Thank you for the information

----------


## R-Audi

Apparently not everyone read my post.

*
TV REPAIR SHOPS WILL BUY YOUR BROKEN TV FROM YOU, IN THE RANGE OF $20 TO $40. THEY WILL EVEN PICK IT UP FROM YOUR HOUSE!*

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Apparently not everyone read my post.
> 
> *
> TV REPAIR SHOPS WILL BUY YOUR BROKEN TV FROM YOU, IN THE RANGE OF $20 TO $40. THEY WILL EVEN PICK IT UP FROM YOUR HOUSE!*



This is what we did with a really old Plasma that finally bit the dust. Couldn't care less about the money, the pickup was the draw.

----------


## rx7boi

> Was there any HDR?



Probably, but I wouldn't know any better if I did see it. I just went on rarbg and downloaded a bunch of Marvel movies. Most were around 15-20gb. Most of them had UHD and HDR in the title. I also enabled HDR in Display when I hooked the PC up to the Vizio.

Resolution-wise, I can see a difference especially with all the texturing and facial blemishes on the screen. I don't really notice a colour "pop" though.

I think that could just be due to the fact that I have a budget M65 haha.

----------


## rage2

Colors still looks pretty fucking good on an M65. The question is if HDR is being passed from PC to TV. Click info on the TV remote when movie is playing, does it just show 2160p or does it show HDR10 or DolbyVision?

----------


## rage2

> The New Quantums aren't out anywhere yet. If it's anything like the PQ65 (2018), don't expect them to be out till Xmas in Canada, at ridiculous prices. The PQ65-F1 was initially priced at $3500 CAD, and Costco had it on sale for $3000. 
> 
> With that said, this reminded me to check on pricing. Looks like the 2018 PQ65-F1 is on sale right now at Costco!
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100426650.html
> 
> Which puts it close to the lowest it's been offered in the US. Only 24 units left, just ordered mine.



Price dropped to $1799.  :Shock:

----------


## Asian_defender

> Price dropped to $1799.



I knew it was going to go down again lol
thanks for posting, ordered!

----------


## prae

oh god i really don't need a new TV

----------


## rage2

Sweet!

----------


## benyl

> Sweet!



Agreed!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Price dropped to $1799.



Is this the same one? Your link is dead, but this one is only $1499.

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P65-F1-6...100412475.html

----------


## nismodrifter

> Is this the same one? Your link is dead, but this one is only $1499.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-P65-F1-6...100412475.html



Not the same unfortunately. Rage quoted a *PQ*65 vs your link is for a *P*65.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Not the same unfortunately. Rage quoted a *PQ*65 vs your link is for a *P*65.



Damn. I forgot to order the one he recommended. Oh well.

----------


## rage2

Ya looks like the PQ is all gone at that price. Congrats to anyone that managed to snag one!

----------


## rx7boi

Congrats. Let us know how it is when you get it set up.

----------


## GordonHoliday

It depends on what it's for. if for consoles, then think yes, this is important

----------


## jwslam

How are y'all transporting these 65"+ TV's without owning a truck?
Everyone has a friend?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Most people have friends yes

----------


## rage2

Costco delivers for free. Visions, Best Buy can negotiate to get delivery included.

----------


## killramos

> Costco delivers for free. Visions, Best Buy can negotiate to get delivery included.



They deliver free from online. But the in warehouse prices are generally way better which isn’t inclusive of delivery.

But yea mostly friends. Otherwise rent a truck from u haul for 20 bucks?

I fit a 70 in the Jeep on the way to the dump somehow, but probably couldn’t fit one with the box intact.

----------


## rage2

> They deliver free from online. But the in warehouse prices are generally way better which isn’t inclusive of delivery.
> 
> But yea mostly friends. Otherwise rent a truck from u haul for 20 bucks?
> 
> I fit a 70 in the Jeep on the way to the dump somehow, but probably couldn’t fit one with the box intact.



I can fit a 65 in the Wagon as well. I mean realistically, I'd take it out of the box at the shop and let them deal with the garbage. The amount of times I've had to pay to get rid of TV packing garbage at the dump because our garbage pickup sucks is probably more $ than I've paid for shipping.

----------


## benyl

> I can fit a 65 in the Wagon as well. I mean realistically, I'd take it out of the box at the shop and let them deal with the garbage. The amount of times I've had to pay to get rid of TV packing garbage at the dump because our garbage pickup sucks is probably more $ than I've paid for shipping.



Guess you don't own a utility knife? All of it can go in the blue bin with the styrofoam in the black.

----------


## rage2

> Guess you don't own a utility knife? All of it can go in the blue bin with the styrofoam in the black.



I don't have room in the black bin for the Styrofoam, that's my problem. I got in trouble for blue binning it which fucked up my recycling rotation.

It's gotten so bad that I'm not allowed to buy TV's because of the garbage sitting around lol. Well, I'm told by 
@SQ2
 I'm not allowed...  :ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> Guess you don't own a utility knife? All of it can go in the blue bin with the styrofoam in the black.






> I don't have room in the black bin for the Styrofoam, that's my problem. I got in trouble for blue binning it which fucked up my recycling rotation.
> 
> It's gotten so bad that I'm not allowed to buy TV's because of the garbage sitting around lol. Well, I'm told by 
> @SQ2
>  I'm not allowed...



wait a second - is styrofoam not allowed in the blue bin? or are you saying the cardboard takes up the whole blue bin, so you only have room in the black bin for the styrofoam?

----------


## rage2

> wait a second - is styrofoam not allowed in the blue bin? or are you saying the cardboard takes up the whole blue bin, so you only have room in the black bin for the styrofoam?



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/343...76#post4685776

Yea, there's a whole bunch of shit that City of Calgary can't recycle, but only some they don't accept. Styrofoam is one of them even though it has a recycling number on it. If you get busted, they'll refuse to unload your blue bin. See my post above. There's a whole other list of things that they can't recycle, but they still accept it, such as plastic cups.

Either I'm just an old man yellow at clouds now, or this city is fucked and people just accept it.

----------


## Homerrca

I say cut it up and check the neighbors garbage to see if the pieces will fit or just do what most folks do, drive by a condo and throw it in their larger bins.

----------


## sabad66

> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/343...76#post4685776
> 
> Yea, there's a whole bunch of shit that City of Calgary can't recycle, but only some they don't accept. Styrofoam is one of them even though it has a recycling number on it. If you get busted, they'll refuse to unload your blue bin. See my post above. There's a whole other list of things that they can't recycle, but they still accept it, such as plastic cups.
> 
> Either I'm just an old man yellow at clouds now, or this city is fucked and people just accept it.



damn i had no idea. I was totally under the same impression as you - has recycling symbol, blue bin. I've definitely always been putting that type of packing styrofoam in blue bin for as long as i can remember. Quite a lot this spring actually with some of the new lawn equipment i've bought. I've been lucky i guess.

Kinda shitty now though, my black cart is pretty much full as it is now, so if i gotta start throwing styrofoam in there too it's going to be a PITA to manage black bin. And this is only with 2 adults and a toddler. When my 2nd is born and kids get older i imagine it will be worse. Now i see why you have all the hate with the city waste program  :ROFL!:

----------


## dirtsniffer

The "City Waste Program" AKA Property Taxes.

----------


## 91_Integz

@rage2


I'd love a 75" TV, but don't have the budget for a Sony 900F @ $4k. I found a retailer I could ship in a Vizio P75 for about $2,800 with shipping and duty all in. Slightly more than a Samsung NU8000 but has the features you have mentioned about the benefits of the Vizio, like full array and Dolby. Thoughts on that price?

Biggest risk I see is trying to claim warranty issues buying from a US retailer.

----------


## The_Penguin

> How are y'all transporting these 65"+ TV's without owning a truck?
> Everyone has a friend?



I have no friends. Brother in law's company van delivered my 75.

Took 3 weeks of black bin pickup to get rid of the styrofoam.

----------


## killramos

Vizio PX75 now in stock at Costco ballers. 

$4,900 shipped.

----------


## rage2

> Vizio PX75 now in stock at Costco ballers. 
> 
> $4,900 shipped.






> Honestly, it'll be $3k for a PX65 as soon as it comes out. Add 60% for the PX75.



Damn I was close. Off by $100!

----------


## killramos

Haha I think we are actually very slightly cheaper than in US. 

$4900 is a damn hard pill to swallow though...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

$5K for such a small screen is nuts IMHO. Price will come down soon as it always does, Costco will eventually put it on sale.

----------


## rage2

The 75" PX will drop to $3000-$3500 by May 2020. If I can get it for $3200 I'm a happy man. That puts it on the price low range for similar TV's at 75" (X900/950, Q90, etc).

----------


## killramos

Yea I’m in no rush. 3500 would be a great deal for that TV.

Get me ready for project Scarlett fall 2020

----------


## rage2

Tomb Raider in 4K HDR on the PQ65 is already epic.

----------


## blairtruck

took a 10 year old sharp off the wall yesterday to paint the wall. Looks like the HDMI board is now toast.

----------


## rage2

The 2019 PX review is out on rtings.

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vi...quantum-x-2019

It's not that much brighter than the 2018 PQ's, even though Vizio rated it 50% brighter. In fact, the 2018's were brighter in some situations.

Congratulations to every PQ owner that got it dirt cheap!

----------


## benyl

> The 2019 PX review is out on rtings.
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vi...quantum-x-2019
> 
> It's not that much brighter than the 2018 PQ's, even though Vizio rated it 50% brighter. In fact, the 2018's were brighter in some situations.
> 
> Congratulations to every PQ owner that got it dirt cheap!



Woohoo!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## dj_rice



----------


## nismodrifter

^cool. Thanks for posting that. Definitely learned something.

----------


## sabad66

PX 75 on sale for $3999.99

https://www.costco.ca/.product.100500046.html

----------


## jwslam

And here I am buying peasant TV's...

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...25-ca/13185851

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> And here I am buying peasant TV's...
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...25-ca/13185851



Nothing wrong at all with a 'peasant' TV. Everything looks good if there is nothing beside it to compare to. The vast majority of people aren't getting full value out of their $3000++ TV's due to the environment they're used in anyway.

----------


## rage2

> The vast majority of people aren't getting full value out of their $3000++ TV's due to the environment they're used in anyway.



It's hilarious how many avsforum'ers have these ridiculously expensive TV's with full on 4K HDR only to plug in their blu ray and a shitty movie in 1080p and bitch about SDE at 1ft viewing distance or similarly stupid.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It's hilarious how many avsforum'ers have these ridiculously expensive TV's with full on 4K HDR only to plug in their blu ray and a shitty movie in 1080p and bitch about SDE at 1ft viewing distance or similarly stupid.



I think most people are using them like that. Or it's 2 feet down from the ceiling above a fireplace in a living room somewhere in the worst possible environment with a 20 foot viewing distance. Or, like you say, they buy the best then don't even feed them 4K/HDR content. I guess the average buyer is buying based off the best buy employee's recommendation which likely doesn't help the situation.

Very few people are using these TVs in a dedicated theater environment at a proper viewing distance which is the only place you can realize the full value, and to continue sounding like a broken record, is also the environment where a projector would be better for most people anyway.

The one thing the expensive TV's get you is really high brightness, which might be necessary for some rooms, but if your room is that bright you definitely aren't getting full value out of the TV.

My favorite is when people take pictures of their TVs (or projector screens) and post on Avsforums to show things like sharpness, black levels, color accuracy, etc. and people are like "omg, ordering one now" - it literally tells us nothing.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

P series Quantum 65% $1549 ($550 off) at Costco.ca right now and $1489 in store:

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100494689.html

----------


## rage2

> P series Quantum 65% $1549 ($550 off) at Costco.ca right now and $1489 in store:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100494689.html



That is the 2019 P series replacement with quantum dots. It’s a replacement for last years P series non quantum, and performs slightly better in terms of color with no change in brightness. It’s not comparable to PQ (2018) or PX (2019) which are 3x brighter in peak brightness. Vizio made the Ps and Ms quantum dot for 2019. 

The PQ65 at $2000 is/was a better buy. Still some left at Costco.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> That is the 2019 P series replacement with quantum dots. It’s a replacement for last years P series non quantum, and performs slightly better in terms of color with no change in brightness. It’s not comparable to PQ (2018) or PX (2019) which are 3x brighter in peak brightness. Vizio made the Ps and Ms quantum dot for 2019. 
> 
> The PQ65 at $2000 is/was a better buy. Still some left at Costco.



Yup, it's not the latest one. Not a bad way to save over $500 if you don't need the brightness of the PQ though.

----------


## rage2

> Yup, it's not the latest one. Not a bad way to save over $500 if you don't need the brightness of the PQ though.



2 different things. The PQ and PX isn’t that much brighter (50%) over the P. It’s the 3x peak brightness improvements for HDR that’s the differentiator. I mean if you’re not leveraging HDR content, there’s even cheaper alternatives out there such as the TCL that will do as good a job as the Vizio P.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> 2 different things. The PQ and PX isn’t that much brighter (50%) over the P. It’s the 3x peak brightness improvements for HDR that’s the differentiator. I mean if you’re not leveraging HDR content, there’s even cheaper alternatives out there such as the TCL that will do as good a job as the Vizio P.



Most people are not using any of these TV's to their potential either because of the environments they're used in or the signal they're sending them. Where you draw the line on what's worth paying for I suppose is subjective. I've got to imagine most of these TV's rarely see 4K content let alone HDR content - just think of how many people probably have 4K/HDR TVs but have items in their chain that are not HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2.

----------


## rx7boi

I can't believe we're 4 months away from when a bunch of us picked up M65's from Costco for $900.

I'm still happy with the M65 since I'm too cheap to completely switch everything over for DV and pay for HDR content lol.

----------


## Xamim

Looking for a 65" tv in the $1000 range, can go up a bit. Stuck between the TCL 6 series and the Vizio quantum M (M658-G1). What would you guys recommend? Can't seem find the quantum M on rtings to compare, don't think they've tested it yet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The PQ65 at $2000 is/was a better buy. Still some left at Costco.



I keep hoping they'll blow the rest out at discount to get rid of the stock.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Vizio Quantum M 65" $1029 for the next 3 days:

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100494766.html

----------


## mazdavirgin

Is the PQ65 still worth it seeing the price differential between the different 65inch models?
Vizio Quantum M658-G1 65 for 1,029.99
Vizio Quantum P659-G1 65 for 1,899.99
Vizio Quantum PQ65-F1 65 for 1,999.99

Mostly looking for something to use primarily as a very large monitor/games/tv...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Is the PQ65 still worth it seeing the price differential between the different 65inch models?
> Vizio Quantum M658-G1 65 for 1,029.99
> Vizio Quantum P659-G1 65 for 1,899.99
> Vizio Quantum PQ65-F1 65 for 1,999.99
> 
> Mostly looking for something to use primarily as a very large monitor/games/tv...



It depends what environment it's going in, how much true 4K HDR content you will be feeding it (doesn't sound like much), and how much you care about incremental improvements. Obviously the PQ is not twice as good as a MQ, so you need to decide where the point of diminishing return is for your personal needs. I would say it's not worth the 2X premium outside a dedicated theater environment, but that's just one opinion. Also, without having them all side by side, anything on that list is going to look stunning on its own.

----------


## mazdavirgin

> It depends what environment it's going in, how much true 4K HDR content you will be feeding it (doesn't sound like much), and how much you care about incremental improvements. Obviously the PQ is not twice as good as a MQ, so you need to decide where the point of diminishing return is for your personal needs. I would say it's not worth the 2X premium outside a dedicated theater environment, but that's just one opinion. Also, without having them all side by side, anything on that list is going to look stunning on its own.



Yeah that makes sense. My only point of hesitation is the tv is in a room with lots of windows and it is quite bright during the day. Obviously less of a concern at night. Just looking to replace my old phillips tv that finally kicked the bucket. The phillips was always a bit hard to see during bright daylight but it was also 10 years old...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yeah that makes sense. My only point of hesitation is the tv is in a room with lots of windows and it is quite bright during the day. Obviously less of a concern at night. Just looking to replace my old phillips tv that finally kicked the bucket. The phillips was always a bit hard to see during bright daylight but it was also 10 years old...



The problem with really bright environments is it's a double edged sword. The brightest TV's with the best anti-glare coatings are also the most expensive, but at the same time you will never see the TV perform even close to it's best in that kind of environment. Or you can just get better blinds or some curtains - might be cheaper haha. The human eye does not see brightness in a linear way, so a TV advertising double the nits is not going to look twice as bright or vise versa.

You can return/exchange TV's within 90 days at Costco - if you're worried about it, you could buy the MQ and if you aren't satisfied in your viewing environment, exchange it for the PQ. Bit of hassle but it gives you the luxury of actually having the TV in your actual usage scenario risk-free. If you're satisfied with the MQ, you can hold onto $1000.

Anything you buy today is likely going to be a lot brighter than your 10yr old Phillips, and if it was a plasma, it had glass which probably reflected a lot.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

PX75's are already down to $2999 at Costco:

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100500046.html

----------


## killramos

:Clap:

----------


## brucebanner

> ..... 
> Anything you buy today is likely going to be a lot brighter than your 10yr old Phillips....



This is basically where I was, so I bought the biggest TV I could within my budget. I'm sure a few of the 60" - 70" were better spec'd but I went with a 82" since I wanted the screen size and I wouldn't of noticed the other upgrades since I was coming from 8-9~ year old technology anyway. I believe it was the nu8200, it's posted earlier in the thread.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This is basically where I was, so I bought the biggest TV I could within my budget. I'm sure a few of the 60" - 70" were better spec'd but I went with a 82" since I wanted the screen size and I wouldn't of noticed the other upgrades since I was coming from 8-9~ year old technology anyway. I believe it was the nu8200, it's posted earlier in the thread.



You did exactly what I advise most people to do. I've yet to encounter someone who wasn't happy they got the biggest TV they could afford, instead of getting something with slightly better contrast/brightness, etc. in a much smaller size - especially if not destined for a dedicated theater environment. After 5 minutes you won't care about those things but you'll always enjoy having the biggest possible screen. Congrats on the purchase!

----------


## dj_rice

:Frown:  I wanted a M65 or P65 and now no more guess I'll wait for a sale on the PQ65

Anyone have any input on the Hisense Quantum Dot tvs?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I wanted a M65 or P65 and now no more guess I'll wait for a sale on the PQ65
> 
> Anyone have any input on the Hisense Quantum Dot tvs?



They are good for the money. On par with mid-range Vizios and similar. Full array back-lighting with varying zones depending on the model and size.

Rtings likes them too: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/h8f

Same old story, if it isn't going in a dedicated theater or otherwise unique viewing environment, your options are almost endless for decent, cheap TV's in all sizes.

----------


## rx7boi

Bought an M65 last year and always had the itch to pick up a 75" or even an 80" instead if the cost wasn't too prohibitive.

----------


## dj_rice

> They are good for the money. On par with mid-range Vizios and similar. Full array back-lighting with varying zones depending on the model and size.
> 
> Rtings likes them too: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/h8f
> 
> Same old story, if it isn't going in a dedicated theater or otherwise unique viewing environment, your options are almost endless for decent, cheap TV's in all sizes.



Thanks for info. I just wanted the best bang for buck and it seemed the older Vizio M/P's were that. Still using my 42" Toshiba Regza, been about 10-12 years, so need replacement soon before it craps out.

----------


## The_Penguin

I just read that OnePlus is getting into the TV game.

From Thurrott.com:

_After a year-long naming competition, OnePlus revealed this week that its fans have absolutely no imagination at all. As a result, it will brand its upcoming line of Smart TVs as OnePlus TV.

Please welcome the OnePlus TV! the firm announced in a forum post. Yes, we are going to call our very first smart TV product OnePlus TV  simple yet to-the-point  as we believe theres no other name that can best represent our value, vision, and pride than naming it with our own brand.

Fair enough.

I wont bore you with the details of the OnePlus TV logo, but OnePlus says it was born out of the Never Settle spirit and burdenless design philosophy.

Heres what we know about this coming lineup of TVs. There will be multiple models and screen sizes. And it will launch later this year.

And  thats literally all we know._

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Seems silly to get into one of the most saturated industries dominated by a select few, but I'm sure they did their research and see potential value in it. I also find the idea of "smart" TV's pointless when you can buy a Fire TV Stick on the low end or Nvidia Shield on the high end, or any similar device which is dramatically superior to anything that has ever been built into a TV and often for less money than the "smart" premium.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Seems silly to get into one of the most saturated industries dominated by a select few, but I'm sure they did their research and see potential value in it. I also find the idea of "smart" TV's pointless when you can buy a Fire TV Stick on the low end or Nvidia Shield on the high end, or any similar device which is dramatically superior to anything that has ever been built into a TV and often for less money than the "smart" premium.



 Might be easy for mom and dad, who wouldn't even be aware of Fire TV etc. devices, but I agree. Also the "smart" stuff in most TVs tend to fall behind, don't get updated too often, while Fire/Roku/Apple TV do get updated. And when obsolete, cheaper to get a newer one than replace a 75" smart tv.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Vizio P659G1 (65") $1459 at Costco until the 18th:

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-Quantum-...100494689.html

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

TCL 65" 4K HDR $989 (65R613-CA). 120 zones local dimming, Roku enabled:

https://www.costco.ca/TCL-65-in.-4K-...100474671.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

All these costco deals, they are usually cheaper in-store since there's no shipping. Not everything on the website is in every warehouse though.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> All these costco deals, they are usually cheaper in-store since there's no shipping. Not everything on the website is in every warehouse though.



Yup - got to check both if you're looking for the cheapest possible price. The difference usually isn't too much though, and it's very convenient to have it delivered - especially the larger sizes.

Was at Deerfoot Meadows on the weekend they didn't have a single Vizio TV on the shelves that I could see.

----------


## rx7boi

I'm at the Beacon Hills Costco from time to time so if anyone wants me to look at in-store pricing on a specific model, send me a PM.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is the PQ65 still worth it seeing the price differential between the different 65inch models?
> Vizio Quantum M658-G1 65 for 1,029.99
> Vizio Quantum P659-G1 65 for 1,899.99
> Vizio Quantum PQ65-F1 65 for 1,999.99
> 
> Mostly looking for something to use primarily as a very large monitor/games/tv...



The P659-G1 is $1270 at costco this week. That's pretty decent for what it is.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

40" 4K Vizio V series on sale for $299 (only $10 cheaper in store) if anyone needs a cheap kid/bedroom TV or whatever:

https://www.costco.ca/Vizio-40-in.-S...100485397.html


Rtings:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vizio/v-series-2019

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Hisense 65" 4K HDR Roku TV (2019) $599 until Sep 15:

https://www.costco.ca/Hisense-65-in....100493892.html

----------


## rx7boi

Looks like that 40" 4K Vizio got taken down.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Looks like that 40" 4K Vizio got taken down.



Yup, she gawn. A lot of these are limited stock too so you need to jump on them even if it has an end date a week from now, it likely won't be in stock until the end.

----------


## nismodrifter

I'm on the hunt for a 65" Samsung Frame, and an 82" TV for my basement (likely Samsung). If anyone comes across some savings please do post  :Smilie:

----------


## rage2

> I'm on the hunt for a 65" Samsung Frame, and an 82" TV for my basement (likely Samsung). If anyone comes across some savings please do post



If you don't care for HDR and in a darker light controller room...

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...9&sku=86UM8070

It's the worst HDR TV possible, pretty much rivalling SDR in brightness and color, but 86" for ~$3k if you want size.

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

> Hisense 65" 4K HDR Roku TV (2019) $599 until Sep 15:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Hisense-65-in....100493892.html



Anyone own or seen this Hisense TV, model# 65R6109 in person? How are the viewing angles?

TIA

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

70" LG 4K HDR $898:

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=70UM6970

----------


## benyl

here's the rtings page for that TV. For the price, it seems ok.

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/um6900

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If you don't care for HDR and in a darker light controller room...
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...9&sku=86UM8070
> 
> It's the worst HDR TV possible, pretty much rivalling SDR in brightness and color, but 86" for ~$3k if you want size.



LoL!! 
WtF is the picture shown on the screen??! It looks like half-cooked Shake-&-Bake chicken but it's probably supposed to be some serene, nature scene.
LG is really putting their best for forward on that one.
 :ROFL!:

----------


## Crazyjoker77

The zone backlighting on my m60 are done need a replacement. 55-60'' only.

----------


## lasimmon

Looking for essentially a cheaper 43" TV for our main floor on in the background type TV.

Any suggestions?

I saw this one on sale in store for $350

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...n-box/13863970

Or maybe a TCL 4 series?

----------


## Kavy

I would suggest the TCL 4 series instead of the sharp. At $329 not only is it cheaper but also a better panel.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Looking for essentially a cheaper 43" TV for our main floor on in the background type TV.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I saw this one on sale in store for $350
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...n-box/13863970
> 
> Or maybe a TCL 4 series?



It's $279 now - doesn't get much cheaper than that. You could wait a month for black Friday but that's pretty cheap. Open box though.

----------


## shakalaka

What's a good TV to get? LED? OLED? LED 4K HDR? Like...WTF is going on these days with TV's!! FML.

----------


## shakalaka

> What's a good TV to get? LED? OLED? LED 4K HDR? Like...WTF is going on these days with TV's!! FML.



Am I motherfucking invisible today?

----------


## killramos

OLED is probably top of the pack but for next level ballers due to insane costs and has some drawbacks.

LED just refers to how the tv is backlit and isnt really a TV type, not sure how many TVs arent LED these days aside from OLED.

Dont waste money on a TV that isnt 4K HDR in 2019/2020, it was like buying a SD or 720P tv 10 years ago.

Everything is way more complicated than that (hence 27 pages in this thread) but thats the 15 second answer.

If you want to learn more here is a start https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/be...-on-the-market

----------


## rage2

> OLED is probably top of the pack but for next level ballers due to insane costs and has some drawbacks.



OLED Pros:
- Exact light control. Every pixel's brightness is individually controlled. You get perfect darks (like Plasma). No blooming ever.
- Rich vibrant color that only top end LEDs can come close to (quantum dot LEDs etc).

OLED Cons:
- Expensive
- Not as bright (physical limitation)

To elaborate on your comments, 4K HDR is a must. 4K is the resolution everything is 4K these days, you'd be hard pressed to find a non 4K TV. HDR isn't the HDR that you see in photos, HDR is the ability to control a very wide range of brightness levels in the image. To get a true HDR effect, you want to find the TV with the brightest output. OLEDs can't do this, only LEDs can get anywhere near levels dictated by Dolby Vision's standards. It's not cheap to get full HDR quality, everything has to be HDR/Dolby Vision from your source media (stream or UHD blu-ray), your receiver, your TV, etc. HDR gives you the realism similar to what 3D can deliver. Best example is headlights at night, when the car turns and the headlights point at you, a good HDR TV is so bright that it actually feels like headlights pointed at you. Only a handful of TV's can get that bright. Most TV's, you can't tell the difference between HDR and non HDR (SDR) because it can't physically light up the bright areas any further.

----------


## beecue

You just missed out on the TCL - http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costc...co-ca-2326109/

55 is still available - https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474706.html

This is supposed to be the new best budget TV according to rtings - https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...=0&sku=55Q9809

----------


## killramos

True HDR is definitely the biggest leap in picture quality in the last 6 years.

The issue is there is a lot of bad info about it and sets that claim to be HDR but are only borderline. Brightness is king as Rage mentioned.

----------


## rage2

> True HDR is definitely the biggest leap in picture quality in the last 6 years.
> 
> The issue is there is a lot of bad info about it and sets that claim to be HDR but are only borderline. Brightness is king as Rage mentioned.



 :Werd!: 

HDR is such a differentiator that I now prefer to watch movies on my smaller 65" brighter HDR TV than on my 82" not so bright HDR TV.

If you want to sear your eyeballs, these are the bad boys in the HDR game:

https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500026.html
https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500046.html

Nothing else comes close.

----------


## killramos

I really want the new quantum X’s.

Adulting sucks.

----------


## rage2

I'm still considering downsizing my 82" Samsung to a 75" Quantum X. I'm holding out 1 more year in hopes that the 85" Quantum X comes to fruition.

----------


## shakalaka

Thanks guys.

So is Vizio a good brand then? I was thinking to stick with a Samsung or a Sony smart TV. Never even thought about Vizio cause I thought they were the lower quality brand. But I guess not?

----------


## killramos

They have been decent for a while but really stepped up their game on the 2019 TV’s.

----------


## shakalaka

Does Samsung and Sony have equivalent versions to this particular Vizio? I can't imagine they would be much more than the price of this Vizio.


Also the price is similar to OLED's on boxing day deals. Is Vizio still better? I have no idea about LG's tho.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...c9pua/13411502

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...b9pua/13796793

----------


## killramos

Samsung would definitely be more expensive than equivalent tier Vizio

Essentially take whatever top model non OLED Samsung would be.

These guys spend a lot of effort trying to muddy the water on this stuff so you just buy whatever price point you can afford and not focus on specs.

----------


## tha_bandit

Sony 900F or 950G are pretty good as well

----------


## sabad66

If you want a “better” brand, the Sony X950G are pretty boss:
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...x950g/13375798

They make 55 and 65” too

----------


## shakalaka

Ok well I don't personally care too much about having the best of the best. These TV's will be in the living room and bonus room and will get used every now and then. They don't need to be top of the line, cream of the crop or anything. Just something decent enough that doesn't break the bank. I am thinking perhaps closer to $1500 for each. Also remember I got a 160" screen going in the basement so that negates the need for having the best of the best TV. I would spend more than $1500 on something that is significantly superior and seems to be a good deal cause of boxing day. I see some on best buy that says $800 off or $1200 off, I just don't know how legit that is.

Some units that are potential options;

Sony

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...x900f/12322171

Samsung - seems REALLY cheap compared to others...

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...0fxzc/13407265

Samsung - curved, are these any good? Do I need a curved wall for these to go on?

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...0fxzc/13407262

Another Samsung and more $$ than others and says QLED. I thought there was LED and OLED this QLED is new lol

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...afxzc/13407276

----------


## rage2

Vizio is a budget brand. It's just random as fuck that they also make the brightest TV available to really showcase HDR. 

Sony and Samsung's brightest TV's cost twice as much, with only 60-70% of the output of the Vizio. These are the 65" closest to Vizio Quantum X equivalents:

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...29&sku=QN65Q90
https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=XBR65Z9F

Even if you don't care about HDR, the brightness of the TV is huge in open areas where you have very little light control.

QLED is just LED with Quantum Dots. Basically the ability to display a richer color palette.

----------


## nismodrifter

https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cat...IaAkFkEALw_wcB

Will be picking this up today. For family room. Going on a main feature wall.

----------


## pheoxs

> https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cat...IaAkFkEALw_wcB
> 
> Will be picking this up today. For family room. Going on a main feature wall.



That's a sexy TV

----------


## rage2

It looks great off haha.

----------


## shakalaka

Damn. That Frame TV is enticing! Dammit Nismo! I like gimmicky gadgets like that!

----------


## rage2

Sony XBR65X950G on sale. This is the best HDR TV outside of Vizio (it's about 1/2 as bright).

https://www.costco.ca/sony-65-in.-4k...100518228.html

$1700. Well, $1900 plus you get a $190 gift card. Lowest price I've seen on this guy. Looks like a 1 day only sale.

----------


## shakalaka

> Sony XBR65X950G on sale. This is the best HDR TV outside of Vizio (it's about 1/2 as bright).
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/sony-65-in.-4k...100518228.html
> 
> $1700. Well, $1900 plus you get a $190 gift card. Lowest price I've seen on this guy. Looks like a 1 day only sale.



Ooh thanks for that. Need to source a membership from my folks if going that route. I also think I have a gift card for Costco from booking travel earlier.

How does that one compare to one of these;

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/12322171

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/13407276

Was debating between one of these also technically since I need 2 (not necessarily right away), I thought I could get one of each but Samsung seems like a better buy since it QLED.

----------


## ZeroGravity

> Sony XBR65X950G on sale. This is the best HDR TV outside of Vizio (it's about 1/2 as bright).
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/sony-65-in.-4k...100518228.html
> 
> $1700. Well, $1900 plus you get a $190 gift card. Lowest price I've seen on this guy. Looks like a 1 day only sale.



was thinking about the 55" one, but looks like its sold out. Bestbuy still have both sizes available and similar gift card deal, but costco warranty is cheaper.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Me Lazy, need 42" dumb TV from an old-school brand for an old school senior citizen. No 4k, HDR or anything else required. Literally upgrading from a tube TV that he'd still be using if it still worked.

----------


## killramos

Just buy anything cheap and get a warranty for it. Time warranty to last as long as senior.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just buy anything cheap and get a warranty for it. Time warranty to last as long as senior.



I hear costco warranty lasts as long as you have the balls to bring it in. Sounds like a plan.

----------


## killramos

Solid plan

Grab a slice while you are there and you are winning

----------


## rage2

> Ooh thanks for that. Need to source a membership from my folks if going that route. I also think I have a gift card for Costco from booking travel earlier.
> 
> How does that one compare to one of these;
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/12322171
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/13407276
> 
> Was debating between one of these also technically since I need 2 (not necessarily right away), I thought I could get one of each but Samsung seems like a better buy since it QLED.



It's brighter.

Really, need to know what you're using these TV's for. If you're using them in a large room where people are viewing from all sorts of angles, you'd probably want to get an OLED for viewing angle. If everyone is sitting around mostly dead on, then go with the X950G. If you have a really bright room without the ability to control light, or you want the best HDR experience possible, get the Vizio's. If you DGAF about how shit looks anyways and want the best aesthetics, get that frame TV.

Don't get suckered by marketing. QLED is just a fancy term to think you're getting an OLED TV at LED prices.

Anyways, need to understand your use case if you want a solid recommendation. There is no perfect TV for every use case.

----------


## killramos

It also depends on what you care about. Chasing TV nerd specs will hit diminishing returns pretty quick if picture isn’t something you are super picky on.

Me, contrast and banding really bothers me.

----------


## sabad66

> Ooh thanks for that. Need to source a membership from my folks if going that route. I also think I have a gift card for Costco from booking travel earlier.
> 
> How does that one compare to one of these;
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/12322171
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/13407276
> 
> Was debating between one of these also technically since I need 2 (not necessarily right away), I thought I could get one of each but Samsung seems like a better buy since it QLED.



No need for Costco card, Looks like Best Buy is matching the price including a $190 BB gift card:
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...x950g/13375799

I am tempted now, but I really want a 75 which is like double the price. Fuk

----------


## shakalaka

I saw that Best Buy deal actually ok my way there now to look at a few TV’s. 

So for TV1, it’ll be a living room TV on the main floor with kitchen around, dining area and living room etc. Lots of windows in this area but of course there’ll be blinds eventually. This one will likely get the most use as the wife and I are hanging around that area and she’s cooking etc after work. So just regular day to day use, regular movies and programming. 

Tv2 will be in bonus room and although I am not sure yet I met end up booking the ps4 to this one. If I don’t hook it up to the 160” projection screen in the basement. Other than that also lots of windows but will have blinds. Regular use once again, movies, Tv etc nothing out of the ordinary. Just something decent that’s works and doesn’t give trouble.

----------


## rage2

Do you look at the TV fairly straight on from the kitchen or will this be a more extreme angle that you would be viewing at?

Lots of windows, even with blinds (unless they're blackout) you'll still have a shit ton of light. You want a bright TV.

I have 12 windows in my main TV area with blinds, and looking to move to a smaller size Vizio because of light. The key is the 1st point, if you're watching extreme angles, because that's where the Vizio is weak.

I would go with the Vizio Quantum X for TV2, seeing as you're contemplating video games, that'll be straight on, and bright as hell.

For TV1, it sounds like there's lots of areas where you'll be viewing the TV from (assuming big angles), I'd hope into an OLED.

----------


## sabad66

Costco has a pretty sick deal on the Sony X950G 75”:
https://www.costco.ca/sony-bravia-xb...100416924.html

2800 plus a 280 gift card so 2660 all in including tax. Doubt it will go lower than this even on Black Friday.

----------


## tha_bandit

^900F only, 950G is the deal for 65"

----------


## sabad66

> ^900F only, 950G is the deal for 65"



Ahh my bad. Had way too many tabs open on my phone and got mixed up. I initially thought that was too good to be true...would have been a steal of a deal

----------


## shakalaka

Picked up one out of the two TV's.

Went to Best Buy and they had the Sony 900F and 950G side by side and I stood there for a good 5-10 minutes and tried to notice in what way the 950G was better than 900F and I just could not!
Ended up getting the 900F in 65" (the size I want to do for my purpose). Paid $1500 and got a 10% gift card ($150). It won't get put on for a while but looking forward to it when it does.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Picked up one out of the two TV's.
> 
> Went to Best Buy and they had the Sony 900F and 950G side by side and I stood there for a good 5-10 minutes and tired to notice in what way the 950G was better than 900F and I just could not!
> Ended up getting the 900F in 65" (the size I want to do for my purpose). Paid $1500 and got a 10% gift card ($150). It won't get put on for a while but looking forward to it when it does.



I have the same one and you'll love it. Plus, the cheapest they were less than a year ago was $1,800 so you're even farther ahead.

----------


## kenny

Good price on the 75!

Vizio Quantum X 75" - $2499
https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500046.html

Vizio Quantum X 65" - $1849
https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500026.html

----------


## Tik-Tok

I just realized today that they finally ran out of the 65" F1 version that was brighter. I kept hoping for another sale on those because I missed the first one.

----------


## rage2

> I just realized today that they finally ran out of the 65" F1 version that was brighter. I kept hoping for another sale on those because I missed the first one.



The 2018 version is only brighter in some situations. It’s because the 2019 quantum X has more zones to reduce blooming in certain situations such as credits where there are bright spots in a very dark scene. It sacrifices brightness in scenes with a lot of spot brightness for better light control in darker scenes while maintaining the same brightness levels there. It’s a good compromise, as scenes with a lot of bright areas really need way more spot brightness (like 4000+ nits) to be effective, and no consumer tv comes close to that today.

----------


## Strider

Any info on Hisense TVs? Could only find a different series on rtings

This one would be mainly used for background noise/watching while cooking and washing up (mounted above a fireplace across from the kitchen, bright room).
Hisense 55" $349

Any better contenders in the ~$400 price range?

----------


## sabad66

> Good price on the 75!
> 
> Vizio Quantum X 75" - $2499
> https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500046.html
> 
> Vizio Quantum X 65" - $1849
> https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500026.html



The 65” is now down to 1569 and a $100 gift card back. 

Is this the latest and greatest Vizio or is this the 2018 version?

----------


## killramos

Quantum X only launched in 2019

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The 65” is now down to 1569 and a $100 gift card back. 
> 
> Is this the latest and greatest Vizio or is this the 2018 version?



Took over an hour, but got it at this price. Costco site is fubar today.

----------


## rage2

> Took over an hour, but got it at this price. Costco site is fubar today.



Congrats! Get a 4K Dolby Vision source, throw on some Disney+ and see what it can do using Marvel movies.

----------


## nismodrifter

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=QN65LS03

^65" Frame $1999. 

I'll be going back today for price protection.

----------


## revelations

I need some TV guidance - will be used for 1080p gaming (PC video source, TV is just a monitor) 

- presently have an older, 55" Plasma, but flickers noticeably (= headaches) 
- have room for a 60" LCD (thin bezel) 
- is HDR a MUST have for gaming? I have a 50" LCD TV besides the plasma and it works just fine (no HDR)
- about a 600$ budget (ie. not serious gaming) 

Recommendations? Walmart has some cheap shit, Proscan 4k TVs (450$)

----------


## 403ep3

> I need some TV guidance - will be used for 1080p gaming (PC video source, TV is just a monitor) 
> 
> - presently have an older, 55" Plasma, but flickers noticeably (= headaches) 
> - have room for a 60" LCD (thin bezel) 
> - is HDR a MUST have for gaming? I have a 50" LCD TV besides the plasma and it works just fine (no HDR)
> - about a 600$ budget (ie. not serious gaming) 
> 
> Recommendations? Walmart has some cheap shit, Proscan 4k TVs (450$)



https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474706.html
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tcl <-- Review

----------


## rage2

Gaming and HDR is an interesting combo. If you're a competitive player, you're probably not going to want HDR enabled as you're going to increase your lag. If you are just playing for fun, games like Shadow of the Tomb Raider are absolutely stunning in HDR.

----------


## shakalaka

> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=QN65LS03
> 
> ^65" Frame $1999. 
> 
> I'll be going back today for price protection.



How fuckin’ fast does the price of that TV change? It’s gone up again FFS. I was contemplating picking it up but not no more. Hopefully you went there to get the difference back in time. Lol

----------


## dj_rice

> How fuckin’ fast does the price of that TV change? It’s gone up again FFS. I was contemplating picking it up but not no more. Hopefully you went there to get the difference back in time. Lol



Yesterday was Cyber Monday...so my guess was the price was part of their Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend deal....

----------


## revelations

> Gaming and HDR is an interesting combo. If you're a competitive player, you're probably not going to want HDR enabled as you're going to increase your lag. If you are just playing for fun, games like Shadow of the Tomb Raider are absolutely stunning in HDR.



Yea just for kicks - I play super old games like modded GTA5, CS:Source and also now, Forza H3 and H4, the new Halo5 for PC. Just wondering if HDR is worth the extra 250$.

----------


## revelations

> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474706.html
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tcl <-- Review



Thanks - but I am specifically looking for a 60" as I have the room for it.

----------


## colsankey

Parents are looking for a large cheap TV
Anyone know anything about the TCLs at Costco?

https://www.costco.ca/tcl-65-in.-4k-...100474452.html

----------


## Asian_defender

> Parents are looking for a large cheap TV
> Anyone know anything about the TCLs at Costco?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-65-in.-4k-...100474452.html



That TV is the best bang for your buck. My one complaint about the TV is that it can't get that bright.
I was thinking about upgrading my bedroom to that TV

----------


## rx7boi

> That TV is the best bang for your buck. My one complaint about the TV is that it can't get that bright.
> I was thinking about upgrading my bedroom to that TV






> Parents are looking for a large cheap TV
> Anyone know anything about the TCLs at Costco?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-65-in.-4k-...100474452.html



Some good info pages back in this thread. 

It is brighter than the Vizio M65 but I went with the Vizio due to brand recognition.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Parents are looking for a large cheap TV
> Anyone know anything about the TCLs at Costco?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-65-in.-4k-...100474452.html



Average TV, but hard to complain at $579 - that goes for most 4K TV's at such a low price point. If it's just for casual use, you can almost buy whatever you want and nobody will tell the difference once it's in the house with nothing to compare it to.

rtings scores it middle of the road, but with a fairly poor score for movies and HDR movies.

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tcl/4-series-2019

If they are big into movies, I'd spend a bit more to get a better TV. If they don't really care and just want something to watch the news on, then I think it'll be just fine.

----------


## rage2

TCL 6 series is your de facto bang for the buck TV. As long as it's in stock anyways.

----------


## vengie

> Parents are looking for a large cheap TV
> Anyone know anything about the TCLs at Costco?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-65-in.-4k-...100474452.html



I picked one of these up for our bonus room. 
Its far exceeded my expectations (Hockey, movies, regular tv watching.

----------


## rx7boi

> TCL 6 series is your de facto bang for the buck TV. As long as it's in stock anyways.



You know I can never tell the goddamn difference. Is it something in the model name? 

Like, 65S423CA is the 65" 4 series?

----------


## tonytiger55

> Parents are looking for a large cheap TV
> Anyone know anything about the TCLs at Costco?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-65-in.-4k-...100474452.html



Flippen hell. Its crazy how prices have decreased. 
I paid just over $1400 for a 65' Samsung just over 4 years ago. Even that was a steal then.

----------


## rage2

> You know I can never tell the goddamn difference. Is it something in the model name? 
> 
> Like, 65S423CA is the 65" 4 series?



Correct.

----------


## shakalaka

> Flippen hell. Its crazy how prices have decreased. 
> I paid just over $1400 for a 65' Samsung just over 4 years ago. Even that was a steal then.



They still have TV's that cost that much and significantly more.

These days it's not the size that really determines the price, it's what the TV is packing inside.  :Wink:

----------


## Strider

> You know I can never tell the goddamn difference. Is it something in the model name? 
> 
> Like, 65S423CA is the 65" 4 series?



*65*S*4*23CA
*65* inch
*4* series

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Has anyone ever seen a Vizio P659-G1 in the store? The two Costco's I frequent do not have it. I was just going to order it online but I have access to a large vehicle this weekend in case it is significantly cheaper in the store - otherwise I don't mind paying for delivery.

Not the best price, but good enough and if it's cheaper on Boxing day, Costco will price adjust and my CC will give me another $150:

https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100494689.html

----------


## sabad66

> Has anyone ever seen a Vizio P659-G1 in the store? The two Costco's I frequent do not have it. I was just going to order it online but I have access to a large vehicle this weekend in case it is significantly cheaper in the store - otherwise I don't mind paying for delivery.
> 
> Not the best price, but good enough and if it's cheaper on Boxing day, Costco will price adjust and my CC will give me another $150:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100494689.html



My understanding is that Costco’s in Calgary don’t carry Vizio in store. Never seen one personally at the north locations. 

Also I don’t think that TV you linked is the latest and greatest, wouldn’t you want the PX65?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> My understanding is that Costco’s in Calgary don’t carry Vizio in store. Never seen one personally at the north locations. 
> 
> Also I don’t think that TV you linked is the latest and greatest, wouldn’t you want the PX65?



They have some Vizio's in store, I've just never seen the larger higher end models on display at either Deerfoot Meadows or Okotoks so I don't know if other locations carry them. Out East they carry them in-store to my knowledge but I've never seen them here.

This is just for a living room (mounted above a fireplace type deal), I only need it to be decent for casual viewing. Costco doesn't have the PX65 right now either as far as I can tell and the test numbers don't really justify the price premium IMHO. The P659 has been as low as ~$1200 online so this isn't the best price, but I need a TV soon and if it goes on sale for Boxing day I will get more than the price difference back. Unless you had an extremely tiny media room I would not suggest either of these TV's for HT duty.

----------


## Kjonus

> They have some Vizio's in store, I've just never seen the larger higher end models on display at either Deerfoot Meadows or Okotoks so I don't know if other locations carry them. Out East they carry them in-store to my knowledge but I've never seen them here.
> 
> This is just for a living room (mounted above a fireplace type deal), I only need it to be decent for casual viewing. Costco doesn't have the PX65 right now either as far as I can tell and the test numbers don't really justify the price premium IMHO. The P659 has been as low as ~$1200 online so this isn't the best price, but I need a TV soon and if it goes on sale for Boxing day I will get more than the price difference back. Unless you had an extremely tiny media room I would not suggest either of these TV's for HT duty.



I've been interested in the same tv just in the 55" it was listed online, but since has dropped off and no longer stocked. From what I've read they it's a good tv.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> My understanding is that Costco’s in Calgary don’t carry Vizio in store. Never seen one personally at the north locations.



The Easthills location carries Vizio, at least they did a few weeks back when I was there last.

----------


## sabad66

> The Easthills location carries Vizio, at least they did a few weeks back when I was there last.



Hmm I stand corrected then. Maybe it was just these high end Vizios I couldn’t find in store. Pretty sure I even asked someone.

----------


## rage2

I've never seen the PQ/PX series in stores in Canada. Just the cheaper ones. I saw my first PQ in the US.

Not that I go to every single Costco, but the 2 I've been to in Calgary didn't have them.

----------


## rx7boi

> Correct.






> *65*S*4*23CA
> *65* inch
> *4* series



Thanks boys!




> My understanding is that Costco’s in Calgary don’t carry Vizio in store. Never seen one personally at the north locations.



I picked up my Vizio M65 at the Beacon Hill location last year.

----------


## silvercivicsir

I bought my PQ65 from the Edm airport Costco, but I thing they brought them in for the "grand opening"




> I've never seen the PQ/PX series in stores in Canada. Just the cheaper ones. I saw my first PQ in the US.
> 
> Not that I go to every single Costco, but the 2 I've been to in Calgary didn't have them.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I guess I should have tried selling my PQ65 on Beyond before I returned it last weekend.

----------


## sabad66

> I guess I should have tried selling my PQ65 on Beyond before I returned it last weekend.



Ended up returning mine too but before it shipped. Realized it was an impulse buy and decided to be smarter

Why did you return yours?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ended up returning mine too but before it shipped. Realized it was an impulse buy and decided to be smarter
> 
> Why did you return yours?



Need a bigger tv. It's for our basement, and we had a 55" down there, but I always wanted a 65. However the same weekend I got the PQ65, we re-arranged the basement, and now sit 2 feet further away, so the 65" looks the same size as the 55" did before. So now I need a 75"+.

We did use it for a week, and it was a beautiful screen. If we had room upstairs, I probably would have kept it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Need a bigger tv. It's for our basement, and we had a 55" down there, but I always wanted a 65. However the same weekend I got the PQ65, we re-arranged the basement, and now sit 2 feet further away, so the 65" looks the same size as the 55" did before. So now I need a 75"+.
> 
> We did use it for a week, and it was a beautiful screen. If we had room upstairs, I probably would have kept it.



The 75's are on sale right now too if you need bigger and don't want to go the projector route:

https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100508110.html

Ideal viewing distance from 75" TV is around 6.5-8.5 feet for 4K - any more and I would go bigger if you want to see any difference compared to 1080p in terms of resolution.

----------


## Strider

> The 75's are on sale right now too if you need bigger and don't want to go the projector route:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100508110.html
> 
> Ideal viewing distance from 75" TV is around 6.5-8.5 feet for 4K - any more and I would go bigger if you want to see any difference compared to 1080p in terms of resolution.



Ouch. The PX was that price on Black Friday

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Ouch. The PX was that price on Black Friday



Yeah unfortunately Costco isn't even carrying the PX in any size at the moment, at least from what I can see online.

Best buy has a reseller offering a refub PX65 for $1599 though:

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...ished/14283142

Personally I want the amazing $99 Costco warranty in case something goes wrong.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I mistyped, I had the PX65-G1 and returned it. I might just go the projector route again, since it's in my basement.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I mistyped, I had the PX65-G1 and returned it. I might just go the projector route again, since it's in my basement.



Once you have a 100-120"+ screen with similar performance to a high-end TV, the only thing you will be left wondering is why you didn't do it earlier. You definitely have to dedicate a room to it though which is the primary barrier for most people. 4K TV's aren't cost effective yet in the sizes most people need them to be (relative to viewing distance) to see any benefit outside of HDR and P3 color gamuts, which granted are still huge pluses. I have an install consultant coming over next weekend to see what I am able to do - I am going to build my system around an Epson 6050UB.

----------


## revelations

> I need some TV guidance - will be used for 1080p gaming (PC video source, TV is just a monitor) 
> 
> - presently have an older, 55" Plasma, but flickers noticeably (= headaches) 
> - have room for a 60" LCD (thin bezel) 
> - is HDR a MUST have for gaming? I have a 50" LCD TV besides the plasma and it works just fine (no HDR)
> - about a 600$ budget (ie. not serious gaming) 
> 
> Recommendations? Walmart has some cheap shit, Proscan 4k TVs (450$)



For anyone else out there looking for a cheap LED TV, the Proscan unit is a great, 60" monitor. I didn't think it would beat my Plasma in terms of clarity and response, but it has. Much crisper too. Also uses like 5x less wattage than the 500watt plasma - which made the room quite warm after a while. 

HDR is not really a thing yet - more and more games will have it available 5 years down the road and I dont doubt it will be awesome, but right now with my games, this is perfect.

----------


## pheoxs

At this point I'd definitely wait to see if they go on sale for boxing Day

----------


## rage2

> For anyone else out there looking for a cheap LED TV, the Proscan unit is a great, 60" monitor. I didn't think it would beat my Plasma in terms of clarity and response, but it has. Much crisper too. Also uses like 5x less wattage than the 500watt plasma - which made the room quite warm after a while. 
> 
> HDR is not really a thing yet - more and more games will have it available 5 years down the road and I dont doubt it will be awesome, but right now with my games, this is perfect.



HDR is definitely a thing for games. The ability to explicitly map highlights makes it even more realistic than movies.

----------


## revelations

> HDR is definitely a thing for games. The ability to explicitly map highlights makes it even more realistic than movies.



Yes for some games - but not the ones I play yet. Also because I have 2 TVs side by side (40" and 60") , I would have to buy another HDR TV as apparently Windows 10 does not support having one HDR and one not.

----------


## killramos

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...enhanced_games

Damn near every xbox one game release these days is in HDR. Not sure when the last time I bought a game that wasnt HDR, let alone 4K. They added support for HDR what, 3 or 4 years ago?

Maybe it just hasnt filtered down to the master-race yet.

----------


## revelations

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...enhanced_games
> 
> Damn near every xbox one game release these days is in HDR. Not sure when the last time I bought a game that wasn’t HDR, let alone 4K. They added support for HDR what, 3 or 4 years ago?
> 
> Maybe it just hasn’t filtered down to the master-race yet.



I dont touch consoles anymore. Always gaming PC. And in 5 years, they will likely reach parity with the consoles in terms of games available. 

I'm going to try DCS or MS Flight Sim 2020 on the setup here, with controllers, hotas, etc.

Also, the list I use is PC specific - and on that list Forza Horizon 4 was the only game I played. 

https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Li..._display_(HDR)

----------


## dj_rice

> HDR is definitely a thing for games. The ability to explicitly map highlights makes it even more realistic than movies.



Awesome can't wait to setup my PS4 Pro. Need to upgrade my TV now to utilize the 4K or whatever the Pro does to games

----------


## rage2

> Awesome can't wait to setup my PS4 Pro. Need to upgrade my TV now to utilize the 4K or whatever the Pro does to games



Everything needs to be 4K and HDR ready. Console -> sound bar or receiver pass throughs, to the TV. On a PC it's worse, everything down to drivers needs to be HDR ready, which is why it's so hard to make it work properly, which results in lack of support.

PC Master Race always late to the party haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Ordered a P659-G1 for living room duty yesterday afternoon, Costco shipped it 4 hours later and it arrives today  :thumbs up:  Looks like I've got 90 days to claim a refund if they drop the price because it's definitely been cheaper than $1429.

Almost bought an XBR65X900F last minute for $70 more but decided to just go with the Vizio.

----------


## rage2

Sony's alright if you don't use DV. They're still struggling with getting Dolby Vision working properly. Disney+ is fucked on all the Sonys in DV. It's been 2 years haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Sony's alright if you don't use DV. They're still struggling with getting Dolby Vision working properly. Disney+ is fucked on all the Sonys in DV. It's been 2 years haha.



Yeah the Vizio seemed to be the safer bet, and the price difference almost pays for the Costco warranty. I wanted something with eARC but where this TV is going, realistically I will never need it to pass through uncompressed audio.

----------


## rx7boi

I don't have Chromecast or Airplay so I hope Vizio ends up doing an update soon with a built-in Disney+ app. It's in the works as per their website.

Plus, seems to be that casting is capped so no DV or 4k. Other redditors say Airplay works with 4k and DV as a workaround.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I don't have Chromecast or Airplay so I hope Vizio ends up doing an update soon with a built-in Disney+ app. It's in the works as per their website.
> 
> Plus, seems to be that casting is capped so no DV or 4k. Other redditors say Airplay works with 4k and DV as a workaround.



Sounds like you might want a Nvidia Shield - you get all that plus a much better and more polished "smart" tv experience. They are cheap now too that they released the smaller version.

----------


## beyond_ban

If i was to buy a 55-65" Hisense TV today, which is the one to get?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> if i was to buy a 55-65" hisense tv today, which is the one to get?



h9f/65q9809

They are about the same price as a Vizio P series on sale though, and the Vizio is a bit better.

https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/comp...&threshold=0.1

This one is your next best bet as far as Hisense goes - good TV for the dollar:

https://www.costco.ca/hisense-65-in....100501969.html

----------


## rx7boi

> Sounds like you might want a Nvidia Shield - you get all that plus a much better and more polished "smart" tv experience. They are cheap now too that they released the smaller version.



Thanks for the suggestion. Other that a Netflix/Prime subscription, I've never purchased any digital media before so it didn't precipitate the need for a streaming device and always relied on the built-in apps.

----------


## beyond_ban

> h9f/65q9809
> 
> They are about the same price as a Vizio P series on sale though, and the Vizio is a bit better.
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/comp...&threshold=0.1



Thanks for helping me sum up what i needed from the thread in one post haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Thanks for the suggestion. Other that a Netflix/Prime subscription, I've never purchased any digital media before so it didn't precipitate the need for a streaming device and always relied on the built-in apps.



Fair enough - yeah it definitely is more valuable if you are a Plex/Netflix/Amazon Prime/Disney+ user.

The Amazon Fire TV 4K sticks are dirt cheap and work with Disney+ as well but I don't own one so I am not sure about how they deal with HDR.

----------


## rx7boi

Ever since I got the M65 last year, I've been wondering what I'm missing out on. I have a minimal setup; TV and a mediocre Samsung sound bar. No 5.1, let alone Atmos.

Anyone willing to invite me over for a movie demo to showcase that P / PQ / PX goodness? Haha.

No hanky panky involved.

----------


## rage2

> Ever since I got the M65 last year, I've been wondering what I'm missing out on. I have a minimal setup; TV and a mediocre Samsung sound bar. No 5.1, let alone Atmos.
> 
> Anyone willing to invite me over for a movie demo to showcase that P / PQ / PX goodness? Haha.
> 
> No hanky panky involved.



You ever up in the NW Crowfoot area?

----------


## ZeroGravity

> Sony's alright if you don't use DV. They're still struggling with getting Dolby Vision working properly. Disney+ is fucked on all the Sonys in DV. It's been 2 years haha.



Being a 4k HDR / DV newbie, how can I tell if DV is working or not? I recently got a x950G and have it connected to AppleTV 4k and have Disney+. AppleTV tells me I'm in DV mode.

----------


## rage2

> Being a 4k HDR / DV newbie, how can I tell if DV is working or not? I recently got a x950G and have it connected to AppleTV 4k and have Disney+. AppleTV tells me I'm in DV mode.



Not sure on the Sony's, on the Vizio pressing info shows what mode it's in. On the Samsungs it doesn't show anywhere at all, but you will notice the alternate HDR picture mode setup (which defaults to max backlighting).

One thing you need to do on the Apple TV, regardless of what mode the Apple TV is set to, you need to set match content frame rate and dynamic range. That way when a DV title plays, it forces DV. When HDR10, it forces HDR 10, and of course SDR in SDR. It also lets your TV handle the frame rate interpolation.

----------


## Asian_defender

> You ever up in the NW Crowfoot area?



I'd love to get in on that with him. I want to see if I can actually see a different between those and my current Samsung NU8000.
is the PQ/PX a true 10 bit panel?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I'd love to get in on that with him. I want to see if I can actually see a different between those and my current Samsung NU8000.
> is the PQ/PX a true 10 bit panel?



P/PX are 10bit VA panels yes. They don't have the best gradients though, Sony is very good at that.

----------


## rage2

> I'd love to get in on that with him. I want to see if I can actually see a different between those and my current Samsung NU8000.
> is the PQ/PX a true 10 bit panel?



PM me your #'s and we can co-ordinate.

I have a Samsung NU8000 as well that can be used to compare. The Samsung only looks good at night though, while the PQ/PX looks good any time of day.

----------


## rx7boi

> You ever up in the NW Crowfoot area?






> I'd love to get in on that with him. I want to see if I can actually see a different between those and my current Samsung NU8000.
> is the PQ/PX a true 10 bit panel?



Yup, I'm up in Sage Hill NW so just a skip and a stone away. I'll PM you my number and we can coordinate!

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

My parents were planning on picking up a 65" during Black Friday but I convinced them to go for a 75" during boxing day. 

We were pretty set on Vizio but Costco only has the P759-G1 for $2,359.99 at 75" and more offerings from other brands at various price points. 

They probably won't see a difference between the TVs but I would love to hear about any recommendations or specific models to avoid.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> My parents were planning on picking up a 65" during Black Friday but I convinced them to go for a 75" during boxing day. 
> 
> We were pretty set on Vizio but Costco only has the P759-G1 for $2,359.99 at 75" and more offerings from other brands at various price points. 
> 
> They probably won't see a difference between the TVs but I would love to hear about any recommendations or specific models to avoid.



Nobody is really making a terrible TV these days if you're shopping in the 75" range, and unless something has changed, most of the panels themselves come from a handful of factories.

You basically have TCL and Hisense on the low end (they are still pretty good), Vizio pretty well owns the mid range/high bang for the buck market (Sony's 800/900 series when on sale fit right in there too), and in the ultra high end market you have the LG/Sony OLEDs being the best and the top-end Samsung QLEDs right up there with them. The mid-range Samsungs are less attractive because of the Vizio stuff in the same price range.

Honestly just use the rtings comparison tool - here is their summary of the best 70-75" models:

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/be.../70-75-77-inch

And if you want to compare it to something else, use this tool:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/compare

They even have a recommendation tool to try and cater suggestions to your specific needs/environment:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/recommendation

Buying from Costco is a good idea because their $99 5 year warranty is by far the best you will find.

----------


## rage2

The problem with 75 and up is that most of the low end panels are edge lit, which does a number on black levels. Especially in the dark. It just looks terrible. In a moderately lit room it’s ok, but a brighter room with natural sunlight and it gets washed out.

----------


## dj_rice

> Ever since I got the M65 last year, I've been wondering what I'm missing out on. I have a minimal setup; TV and a mediocre Samsung sound bar. No 5.1, let alone Atmos.
> 
> Anyone willing to invite me over for a movie demo to showcase that P / PQ / PX goodness? Haha.
> 
> No hanky panky involved.



Heres a great video to showcase the differences in the Vizios 2018 models if you dont wanna go over to Rajs. It does not include the PX since thats 2019 model I believe. But has the P and PQ

----------


## rage2

You need to see it in person. You can only experience the wide spectrum of brightness IRL.

----------


## roopi

Any thoughts on this deal:

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...0fxzc/13407246

----------


## rx7boi

Damn...that's pretty dope. $2k for an 82"

Looks to be same price at Costco too. I'd definitely get it through them instead since their warranty is cheaper as well.

https://www.costco.ca/samsung-un82ru...100493782.html

----------


## Kjonus

Any opinions between the Hisense 65Q8809 and Vizio M658-G1. Costco has both on sale for basically $1000.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Damn...that's pretty dope. $2k for an 82"
> 
> Looks to be same price at Costco too. I'd definitely get it through them instead since their warranty is cheaper as well.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/samsung-un82ru...100493782.html



Wow, hard to go wrong at that price.
That's alot of TV for that money

----------


## revelations

> Damn...that's pretty dope. $2k for an 82"
> 
> Looks to be same price at Costco too. I'd definitely get it through them instead since their warranty is cheaper as well.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/samsung-un82ru...100493782.html



100lbs - wow .... my 60" is 20lbs, but nowhere near as sophisticated

----------


## rage2

What I don't like about the RU8000's is that they've moved it from mid market to entry level compared to the MU8000 and NU8000 that it's based from just to hit that price point. The MU/NUs were much better TV's. The RU's wash out in any room with indirect sunlight.

I found almost all the TV's on sale this holiday season are bare bones entry level specs. Trying to shop 75" and up cheap for my brother has been a PITA.

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

> Nobody is really making a terrible TV these days if you're shopping in the 75" range, and unless something has changed, most of the panels themselves come from a handful of factories.
> 
> You basically have TCL and Hisense on the low end (they are still pretty good), Vizio pretty well owns the mid range/high bang for the buck market (Sony's 800/900 series when on sale fit right in there too), and in the ultra high end market you have the LG/Sony OLEDs being the best and the top-end Samsung QLEDs right up there with them. The mid-range Samsungs are less attractive because of the Vizio stuff in the same price range.
> 
> Honestly just use the rtings comparison tool - here is their summary of the best 70-75" models:
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/be.../70-75-77-inch
> 
> And if you want to compare it to something else, use this tool:
> ...



That's good to hear, I think for their usage I'll stick with a lower end model.

I'll take a look soon this week. Thanks for your help again!

----------


## rage2

If you want to give your tv a workout, 6 underground on Netflix is basically a 2 hour tv demo reel lol. Terrible movie but looks fantastic in Dolby Vision. Scenes are vivid in all sorts of colors to show off wide color gamut. Daylight scene highlights have sparks that pop on screen, and sunlight flickering through the pillars strobing at you like a camera flash.

----------


## Asian_defender

Costco had the 55" TCL 6 series on sale for $489.
BUY BUY BUY!!!!
https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474706.html

----------


## rage2

PX65 back in stock at $1800. 

https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500026.html

----------


## killramos

75 is there too for 2800

----------


## Chandler_Racing

What is the better buy?

Sony 850 85 2999
Sony 900 85 3999

Will be going into a dedicated theatre room.

Almost always dark. Watch the occasional movie and F1.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What is the better buy?
> 
> Sony 850 85 2999
> Sony 900 85 3999
> 
> Will be going into a dedicated theatre room.
> 
> Almost always dark. Watch the occasional movie and F1.



Depends of they're F or G etc

----------


## Chandler_Racing

850g versus 900f

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 850g versus 900f



Shakalakala or whatever was just talking about this comparison in a recent post. Check back a page or so.
I _believe_ he concluded the F was better value.

----------


## rx7boi

> Costco had the 55" TCL 6 series on sale for $489.
> BUY BUY BUY!!!!
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474706.html



All gone again  :ROFL!:  

Only 4 series left.

----------


## Asian_defender

> All gone again  
> 
> Only 4 series left.



You can still get it from Amazon for $499

----------


## rage2

Best Buy too.

----------


## rx7boi

For my next TV I definitely need something 80"+ for the living room.

----------


## Buster

Okay, I need a TV to connect to ym new gaming computer/VR setup in my VR room.

Maybe a 65" would be good? What's a good gaming 4k TV?

----------


## killramos

^ Buy the Vizio?

I find that gradients are super important with video games.

----------


## rage2

Vizio isn’t great at gradients. It’s not noticeable in movies but it is in games. It’s not terrible but it’s there.

----------


## Buster

what about this?

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...b9pua/13796792

----------


## rage2

OLED is probably your best choice for video games as long as you take care of it properly to avoid any burn in.

----------


## rage2

Vizio 2020 lineup released. 

https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/5/21...tum-x-ces-2020

PX in 85”, OLED in 55 and 65. Cant wait till they go on sale. Glad I passed on the 75” this year. 85 and bright!  :Drool:

----------


## rx7boi

@rage2
 1000 peak nits off of the 4000 monster you're looking forward to!

----------


## killramos

> Vizio 2020 lineup released. 
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/5/21...tum-x-ces-2020
> 
> PX in 85”, OLED in 55 and 65. Cant wait till they go on sale. Glad I passed on the 75” this year. 85 and bright!



Sweet. Almost makes me being cheap to his year worth it.

Still probably going to limit myself to 75, but have been wondering about OLED more and more...

----------


## rage2

> @rage2
>  1000 peak nits off of the 4000 monster you're looking forward to!



Nah, it’ll be a few years away like I mentioned, especially at the sweet spot prices were looking at. Most likely in MicroLED. Samsung already has a prototype 75” last year at 4000 nits, probably hear more about it this week at CES. The best thing about MicroLED is that there won’t be different peaks depending on coverage. Every single pixel can provide that peak. My guess is by the time they’re affordable, we’ll all have 10k nits monsters.

Tomorrow will be interesting. TCL still going hard on miniLED even tho their 8 series is a bit of a dud. Would be interesting to see if anyone else is going that route to bridge the gap till MicroLED comes out.

----------


## rx7boi

> Nah, it’ll be a few years away like I mentioned, especially at the sweet spot prices were looking at. Most likely in MicroLED. Samsung already has a prototype 75” last year at 4000 nits, probably hear more about it this week at CES. The best thing about MicroLED is that there won’t be different peaks depending on coverage. Every single pixel can provide that peak. My guess is by the time they’re affordable, we’ll all have 10k nits monsters.
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting. TCL still going hard on miniLED even tho their 8 series is a bit of a dud. Would be interesting to see if anyone else is going that route to bridge the gap till MicroLED comes out.



What's your guess for pricing on a 85" PX?

$4600-4800ish?

I'm just waiting for the day I can pick up a decent 80" for less than $2000 haha.

----------


## rage2

> What's your guess for pricing on a 85" PX?
> 
> $4600-4800ish?
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day I can pick up a decent 80" for less than $2000 haha.



I’ll have a sharp 80” 1080p for sale once I upgrade. Way less than $2000 haha.

My hope on the 85PX are street prices of 3000-3500 during Black Friday next year.

----------


## CRXguy

> I’ll have a sharp 80” 1080p for sale once I upgrade. Way less than $2000 haha.

----------


## killramos

> What's your guess for pricing on a 85" PX?
> 
> $4600-4800ish?
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day I can pick up a decent 80" for less than $2000 haha.



Sticker for the 2019 75 was 5800 at launch lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Having 2 issues with my Vizio P659 G1 (2019 P series Quantum 65"):

1) It randomly turns itself on, despite not being hooked up to the primary ARC HDMI input and CEC disabled on both the TV and source. Twice I have come downstairs in the morning to find it on, and it was 100% turned off the night before. I wonder if the remote is the culprit, but that's pretty hard to diagnose.

2) A few times now I have seen random colored lines flickering across the screen, I am still trying to find out if this is the TV, the HDMI cable, or the Shield. I am 99% sure it's the TV though because I have swapped HDMI cables as well as used a different source (Chromecast) and seen the same issue. Tried different HDMI ports as well. The problem is intermittent and not easily repeatable which makes it extremely difficult to troubleshoot. Going to try reset the TV and see if that does anything, otherwise it's getting exchanged. I might just return it and get my HT installer to give me a Samsung Q80R/Q90R instead, but then I lose the 5 year warranty from Costco. 

I'm hoping it's something silly/simple but it's looking more like it's going to be a PITA. At least I haven't mounted it yet.

----------


## BavarianBeast

If I go buy a 4k TV, and the new Xbox is going 8K compatible - will I regret it? I keep hearing nobody can tell the difference between 4k and 8k but I don't have a fucking clue. 

All I use my TV for is video games and movies.

----------


## rx7boi

> Having 2 issues with my Vizio P659 G1 (2019 P series Quantum 65"):
> 
> 1) It randomly turns itself on, despite not being hooked up to the primary ARC HDMI input and CEC disabled on both the TV and source. Twice I have come downstairs in the morning to find it on, and it was 100% turned off the night before. I wonder if the remote is the culprit, but that's pretty hard to diagnose.
> 
> 2) A few times now I have seen random colored lines flickering across the screen, I am still trying to find out if this is the TV, the HDMI cable, or the Shield. I am 99% sure it's the TV though because I have swapped HDMI cables as well as used a different source (Chromecast) and seen the same issue. Tried different HDMI ports as well. The problem is intermittent and not easily repeatable which makes it extremely difficult to troubleshoot. Going to try reset the TV and see if that does anything, otherwise it's getting exchanged. I might just return it and get my HT installer to give me a Samsung Q80R/Q90R instead, but then I lose the 5 year warranty from Costco. 
> 
> I'm hoping it's something silly/simple but it's looking more like it's going to be a PITA. At least I haven't mounted it yet.



Hey Mark, just taking a wild guess here but check to see if the eco-mode is on/off. When I first got my M65, I had some fucky stuff going on and a Google search said that the eco-mode sometimes causes the TV to turn on, strangely enough.

I haven't had the problem since. Maybe some settings got shuffled around?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> If I go buy a 4k TV, and the new Xbox is going 8K compatible - will I regret it? I keep hearing nobody can tell the difference between 4k and 8k but I don't have a fucking clue. 
> 
> All I use my TV for is video games and movies.



As with 4K, the greatest benefits that come with the higher resolutions are not resolution-based. For example with 4K you got things like P3 color gamut and HDR, and with 8K you will get instant HDMI switching among other things. The visible difference between 4K and 8K is essentially zero, and that is on large projector screens - on something like a 65" TV it would be even less. With 4K, to see a significant difference in resolution from 1080P, you need to be sitting approximately 1x TV size in terms of distance, which for most people that is around 4-6 feet - VERY few people sit that close to their TV's, and 8K will be even more extreme, hence why the main benefits are not resolution related but rather the features that come alongside it.

Good 4K TV's are so ridiculously cheap now anyway, just buy a 4K TV now and get an 8K TV in a few years if you feel it's worth it for your usage. Buying 8K in it's extreme infancy is also a bad idea IMHO.

I'm very curious as to what hardware the Xbox will have to play 8K content with high frame rates and good settings, because you would probably need a $10K PC to do that right now lol. I'm guessing it's some sort of half-assed up-scaling trickery.

- - - Updated - - -




> Hey Mark, just taking a wild guess here but check to see if the eco-mode is on/off. When I first got my M65, I had some fucky stuff going on and a Google search said that the eco-mode sometimes causes the TV to turn on, strangely enough.
> 
> I haven't had the problem since. Maybe some settings got shuffled around?



I've been through the menus pretty thoroughly (at least I think I have), but I will double check Eco just in case - thanks.

Unfortunately the bigger problem is the intermittent colored lines  :Cry:

----------


## BavarianBeast

> As with 4K, the greatest benefits that come with the higher resolutions are not resolution-based. For example with 4K you got things like P3 color gamut and HDR, and with 8K you will get instant HDMI switching among other things. The visible difference between 4K and 8K is essentially zero, and that is on large projector screens - on something like a 65" TV it would be even less. With 4K, to see a significant difference in resolution from 1080P, you need to be sitting approximately 1x TV size in terms of distance, which for most people that is around 4-6 feet - VERY few people sit that close to their TV's, and 8K will be even more extreme, hence why the main benefits are not resolution related but rather the features that come alongside it.
> 
> Good 4K TV's are so ridiculously cheap now anyway, just buy a 4K TV now and get an 8K TV in a few years if you feel it's worth it for your usage. Buying 8K in it's extreme infancy is also a bad idea IMHO.
> 
> I'm very curious as to what hardware the Xbox will have to play 8K content with high frame rates and good settings, because you would probably need a $10K PC to do that right now lol. I'm guessing it's some sort of half-assed up-scaling trickery.



Awesome, thanks!

----------


## Xtrema

> If I go buy a 4k TV, and the new Xbox is going 8K compatible - will I regret it? I keep hearing nobody can tell the difference between 4k and 8k but I don't have a fucking clue. 
> 
> All I use my TV for is video games and movies.



If anything this CES 2020 has shown me that another standards war is already here with 8K and HDR with manufacturers taking sides once again. (Well I guess the HDR war has already been around for years).

Probably want these settle a bit before picking.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> If anything this CES 2020 has shown me that another standards war is already here with 8K and HDR with manufacturers taking sides once again. (Well I guess the HDR war has already been around for years).
> 
> Probably want these settle a bit before picking.



By the time anything settles and 8K is mainstream, it will be many years from now. 4K still isn't even mainstream. If you need a TV now, just buy a decent 4K unit and reassess in several years. Even 4K content is not widely available to many people, and your entire equipment chain has to be compatible. You can buy a 70" 4K HDR TV for under $900 these days.

I don't see how that xbox at $400-500 or whatever is going to send a native 8K signal at 120fps anyway.

----------


## schocker

I am just glad apple tv app is coming to 2018-2020 lg oled so I can watch the stuff trapped solely on my ipad  :ROFL!: 
Also a smaller oled finally at 48".

xbox will support 8k streaming only for now I believe so 4k tv would be fine.

----------


## Xtrema

> By the time anything settles and 8K is mainstream, it will be many years from now. 4K still isn't even mainstream. If you need a TV now, just buy a decent 4K unit and reassess in several years. Even 4K content is not widely available to many people, and your entire equipment chain has to be compatible. You can buy a 70" 4K HDR TV for under $900 these days.
> 
> I don't see how that xbox at $400-500 or whatever is going to send a native 8K signal at 120fps anyway.



I think it will do 8k60 media. But not gaming. 12Tflops can do 4k60 gaming at best.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Is there something wrong with this TV? Price seems too good to be true. 

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## sabad66

> Is there something wrong with this TV? Price seems too good to be true. 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...B&gclsrc=aw.ds



It’s decent depending on what you’re wanting to use it for but not high end by any means
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/um6900

Value is good if you just want a big 4K HDR tv for a great price

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Is there something wrong with this TV? Price seems too good to be true. 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...B&gclsrc=aw.ds



It's just a very standard TV - nothing stand out about it. Depends what you want to get out of it, that's all. It's kind of in the realm where every TV is the same, and you're just paying for the size (which honestly is where most people see the greatest value proposition because unless you're in a dedicated theater you aren't getting the most out of the TV anyway).

I think it's edge-lit too which is not great for HDR. If you just want a small-ish screen that looks good for general use it would be fine.

----------


## sabad66

> If you just want a small-ish screen that looks good for general use it would be fine.



75" is small-ish?

----------


## rx7boi

Might have been mentioned here before but has anyone added bias lighting behind their TV? Did you notice a difference?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> 75" is small-ish?



Yup - for similar money to these bigger TV's you could have 100+" and a picture that is at least as good if you go the projector route. The problem is most people don't have rooms to accommodate it. Unless you're sitting 6-7 feet away from a 75" TV it looks small and doesn't even cover your peripheral vision. I sit about 10 feet away from a 65" in my living room and it looks plain small - I can't fit a bigger one above the fireplace or I would have. You can buy a decent quality fixed frame 4K-ready 120" screen for $350 and there are lots of awesome projectors that don't break the bank. If you can't control the light though it doesn't work.

- - - Updated - - -




> Might have been mentioned here before but has anyone added bias lighting behind their TV? Did you notice a difference?



It's popular in the projector world and I am not a fan personally. It's more of a gimmick for aesthetics in my opinion, but it's subjective of course. Some people love it.

----------


## Disoblige

> I sit about 10 feet away from a 65" in my living room and it looks plain small ...



I think most people don't share this opinion.

----------


## sabad66

> Yup - for similar money to these bigger TV's you could have 100+" and a picture that is at least as good if you go the projector route. The problem is most people don't have rooms to accommodate it. Unless you're sitting 6-7 feet away from a 75" TV it looks small and doesn't even cover your peripheral vision. I sit about 10 feet away from a 65" in my living room and it looks plain small - I can't fit a bigger one above the fireplace or I would have. You can buy a decent quality fixed frame 4K-ready 120" screen for $350 and there are lots of awesome projectors that don't break the bank. If you can't control the light though it doesn't work.



ah ok, you mean compared to projector setups. Never looked into that realm. So you're saying that you can get a 120" screen for $350 and a 4k capable projector for $650ish and it would be equivalent picture quality of this 75" tv?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> ah ok, you mean compared to projector setups. Never looked into that realm. So you're saying that you can get a 120" screen for $350 and a 4k capable projector for $650ish and it would be equivalent picture quality of this 75" tv?



Yes, sorry I guess I didn't make that clear.

You'd have to spend a bit more on the projector but not too much, yeah. And then you get 120" (or whatever you want) instead of 65-75". You could do 1080P at $650 but not 4K. The price increase is tiny compared to the screen size increase though. A 100" TV costs like $90K haha.

The whole setup would definitely be cheaper than a good 75-85" TV and probably look better to 95% of people due to the size. HDR on projectors is not as good as a full-array back-lit TV or OLED because it has a universal light source, but it's close, and when your screen has 2-3 times the area, you aren't sitting there wishing you had slightly better HDR performance. That's been my experience anyway.

Elite and SilverTicket make great screens for really cheap and they sell them on Amazon. You can spend $20K on a screen if you want (power masking aspect ratios) but that is as dumb as buying a $90K TV haha. A good, standard, fixed frame Screen is really cheap.

I think a lot of people don't understand how good projectors are these days so they don't consider them, OR they don't have a dedicated room where they can control the light in so it's a non-starter.

----------


## sabad66

> I think a lot of people don't understand how good projectors are these days so they don't consider them



yup this is me. how much does a decent 4K HDR projector cost these days?

----------


## lasimmon

I've always wondered. I moved into a house with a projector and 120" screen and I do believe the projector is 4-6 years old (some epson model), but I still feel it pumps out a better picture than I see on a lot of TVs.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> yup this is me. how much does a decent 4K HDR projector cost these days?



Roughly speaking off the top of my head:

Entry level: ~$1300
Really good (for the average viewer): ~$2000-2200
Extremely good (enthusiast level): ~$4500
Insane refurb deal on last year's high end: $1497
8K pixel shifters and laser projectors: $10K+

You can easily pay $10-20K+ for a projector too, that industry is no better than the rest of them for taking advantage of people with lots of money haha. The point of diminishing return is really low in the projector world, which is good for the consumer.

Screen: $350-750 depending on brand/size - no reason to spend much more than that. I have a very good 112" screen (8 feet wide) getting installed soon and it will cost me $693 for reference. Screens for half that price are also fine for most people. Markup on screens is usually at least 100% so it's easy to get something near cost if you know where to go.

Good 85" TV: ~$8K - $20K depending on model 
Cheap 82" TV: $2,500
98" TV: $92K-100K

The price jump from a good 85" to a 98" TV is $80K haha. The price difference between a 90, 100, 110, 120", etc. screen is like $20.

Obviously two very different styles, but if you have the room for it, I think anyone that actually sees what a projector can do with a screen 2-3 times the size of your average TV would choose that 9 times out of 10.

If you do actually decide to go this route let me know and I can get into the details as it's not as simple as buying a TV and hanging it on the wall.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I've always wondered. I moved into a house with a projector and 120" screen and I do believe the projector is 4-6 years old (some epson model), but I still feel it pumps out a better picture than I see on a lot of TVs.



A good 1080P projector will look amazing still - in fact I bet most people would rather watch 120" 1080P movie than a 65" 4K movie just for the theater experience. Epson is the king of bang for the buck in the projector world, by a pretty big margin. I'm guessing you have something like a 6500UB or an 8350UB - great units if that's the case, but they have come a long way since. Something like a 4010/4050 would be a really good 4K/HDR upgrade for you I suspect and not break the bank. Most decent projectors are going to put out a better picture than all but the best TV's until you get into the nitty gritty of HDR (and if your room is appropriate).

----------


## schocker

> Might have been mentioned here before but has anyone added bias lighting behind their TV? Did you notice a difference?



I have the hue play. What it mainly does it light up the back showing how messy my cabling is in the tv stand and behind the TV. So if your setup is clean then it would look pretty nice.

----------


## Kavy

> Might have been mentioned here before but has anyone added bias lighting behind their TV? Did you notice a difference?



I have bias lighting on every single TV. Great way to deepen blacks and colours. Bias lighting needs to be around 6000k (or whatever temperature your white is on the tv), coloured lighting does nothing for improving the viewing experience.

This picture shows how bias lighting can improve blacks. The bar is the same Color

----------


## lasimmon

> A good 1080P projector will look amazing still - in fact I bet most people would rather watch 120" 1080P movie than a 65" 4K movie just for the theater experience. Epson is the king of bang for the buck in the projector world, by a pretty big margin. I'm guessing you have something like a 6500UB or an 8350UB - great units if that's the case, but they have come a long way since. Something like a 4010/4050 would be a really good 4K/HDR upgrade for you I suspect and not break the bank. Most decent projectors are going to put out a better picture than all but the best TV's until you get into the nitty gritty of HDR (and if your room is appropriate).



I've thought about upgrading, but I think I am going to wait a bit as the bulb might go soon.. Then I can really make a decision.

----------


## rx7boi

> I have the hue play. What it mainly does it light up the back showing how messy my cabling is in the tv stand and behind the TV. So if your setup is clean then it would look pretty nice.






> I have bias lighting on every single TV. Great way to deepen blacks and colours. Bias lighting needs to be around 6000k (or whatever temperature your white is on the tv), coloured lighting does nothing for improving the viewing experience.



Thanks guys, I did some light reading on bias lighting as well, not complex at all so I'll try to grab a cheap kit off Amazon and give it a whirl.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I've thought about upgrading, but I think I am going to wait a bit as the bulb might go soon.. Then I can really make a decision.



Just a caution on the bulb - don't run them down to zero. If it tells you to replace it, replace it - they can explode if they get used into the ground (I have witnessed it), and it can wreck your projector, as well as send tiny glass shards and mercury all over your room. If you've noticed it just isn't as bright as it once was though, you're probably OK for a bit. If it's telling you to replace it though, I'd replace it (or get the new PJ if that is the plan).

If you buy another Epson, the XX50 series (4050, 6050) come with an extra bulb, extra warranty, a $250 mount, cable guides, are black in color, and are binned from the assembly line (I.e. the cream of the crop) for an extremely reasonable premium. It's worth it just for the spare bulb, so the rest is a bonus.

- - - Updated - - -




> Thanks guys, I did some light reading on bias lighting as well, not complex at all so I'll try to grab a cheap kit off Amazon and give it a whirl.



You may not find any perceived increase in contrast - I personally don't. What it does is light up your room more, _reducing_ contrast in some cases, like if you have light colored walls/ceiling, and making everything in an otherwise dark room visible again (furniture, etc.), which some may find distracting to the on-screen content. Just make sure you can return it as it's not for everyone. You'll notice professional theaters don't typically use this either. It looks cool though, and as with much of the HT world it's subjective.

----------


## lasimmon

> Just a caution on the bulb - don't run them down to zero. If it tells you to replace it, replace it - they can explode if they get used into the ground (I have witnessed it), and it can wreck your projector, as well as send tiny glass shards and mercury all over your room. If you've noticed it just isn't as bright as it once was though, you're probably OK for a bit. If it's telling you to replace it though, I'd replace it (or get the new PJ if that is the plan).
> 
> If you buy another Epson, the XX50 series (4050, 6050) come with an extra bulb, extra warranty, a $250 mount, cable guides, are black in color, and are binned from the assembly line (I.e. the cream of the crop) for an extremely reasonable premium. It's worth it just for the spare bulb, so the rest is a bonus.



Good to know thanks! I haven't seen a warning or anything yet I just suspect I will soon.

----------


## Xtrema

> Roughly speaking off the top of my head:
> 
> Entry level: ~$1300
> Really good (for the average viewer): ~$2000-2200
> Extremely good (enthusiast level): ~$4500
> Insane refurb deal on last year's high end: $1497
> 8K pixel shifters and laser projectors: $10K+
> 
> You can easily pay $10-20K+ for a projector too, that industry is no better than the rest of them for taking advantage of people with lots of money haha. The point of diminishing return is really low in the projector world, which is good for the consumer.
> ...



What's you take on those short throw laser projectors that seems like only Dell and Chinese are pushing?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> What's you take on those short throw laser projectors that seems like only Dell and Chinese are pushing?



They're not as good as traditional projectors (at the moment anyway) and they are pretty expensive (start around $3K+ for 4K). They also work best with specific ambient light rejecting screens which are expensive. The laser light source is not replaceable but it's good for around 15,000-20,000 hours which is about 2.3 years of 24/7 viewing (or ~40hrs a week for 10 years), so most people would replace the projector before the light engine died, but once it dies, it's done for good. It's kind of like buying a TV in that regard - when it's done it's done. Laser light sources also don't lose brightness over time in the same way that a traditional lamp does, and it has less color shift over time. They also run cooler too and have instant on/off. A traditional lamp based projector can theoretically run forever as long as you keep buying lamps, but you'll always have to pay for them. Bulbs are pretty cheap nowadays though for mainstream projectors, usually around $150-200 for 6000 hours or so, and some projectors (like the Epsons) are so bright you can run them in Eco or Medium mode and they are still brighter than much of the competition, while getting a few thousand extra hours out of the bulb. Calgary's altitude is hard on bulbs though, you will never reach manufacturer spec here.

Traditional projectors typically are brighter (there are exceptions here though) and you can use any screen size - the short throw laser projectors are much more limited in screen size and usually are designed for ~100" screens.

One nice thing about the short throw projectors is that you won't block the light stream when you stand up to get a snack or whatever in your theater, and you don't have to run power and HDMI to your roof. They also make better TV replacements for brighter rooms if you want to go huge but don't have great control over the light - but that also requires an expensive ambient light rejecting screen. You can use ALR screens with traditional projectors too, it's just more complicated as they need to be designed for a very specific usage scenario.

They're kind of in their infancy right now and they're overpriced IMO - I wouldn't buy one yet personally, but they aren't bad products. The projector world is kind of funny with regards to how fast technology gets cheaper - I remember back when 1080P was becoming the standard (after 720P) and there were $650 BENQ projectors that could blow the doors off of a $120,000 Runco projector haha (though Runco was always grossly overpriced and totally unnecessary). And now we have good 4K projectors for $3-4K that are better than the $30-40K 1080P projectors of not that long ago.

----------


## Buster

yeah, the projector world sees very expensive tech move downmarket faster than another other technology segment, i think.

i havent tested those short throw projectors, but i imagine they see some compromises on the optics, with the "far side" of the screen being more difficult to focus, etc?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> yeah, the projector world sees very expensive tech move downmarket faster than another other technology segment, i think.
> 
> i havent tested those short throw projectors, but i imagine they see some compromises on the optics, with the "far side" of the screen being more difficult to focus, etc?



They are actually pretty good in that regard - it's not as good as a regular projector but still good, and if you watch letterbox/2.40:1 content it wouldn't be an issue at all. The principles aren't much different than traditional projector with extremely flexible throw/lens shift. The optics are designed specifically for the short throw, so they can get it right (or close enough). Like I said though, I still prefer traditional projectors, at least at this juncture.

----------


## rage2

I watched on a laser Sony projector, and it's the closest I've seen to replicate the wide color gamut from LCD/OLED screens.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I watched on a laser Sony projector, and it's the closest I've seen to replicate the wide color gamut from LCD/OLED screens.



Color gamut isn't too much of an issue with projectors, around the $1.7-$2K mark you can get ~100% of the P3 gamut by buying the right model. The Epson 4010 can do it.

----------


## rage2

> Color gamut isn't too much of an issue with projectors, around the $1.7-$2K mark you can get ~100% of the P3 gamut by buying the right model. The Epson 4010 can do it.



Well the blacks must be deeper and offer a better contrast ratio then. It looks much more vivid.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Well the blacks must be deeper and offer a better contrast ratio then. It looks much more vivid.



Could be. Blacks/contrast is one area where projectors vary pretty wildly, though to notice a difference you need a significant variance. For example a projector with a claimed 200,000:1 contrast ratio will not look 6 times worse than a projector with a 1,200,000:1 contrast ratio though it will be noticeably better, especially in a dark room. If ambient light is too high, they will look identical despite that difference. Manufacturer contrast numbers though are often highly ambiguous.

This is also why a really good 1080P projector can in some cases look better than an entry level 4K projector - the contrast/blacks, lens, etc. will all be way better on the really good 1080P unit, and if the image pops a lot more it will look more pleasing to most people despite the lower resolution.

Around the $3000 mark, you start to see pretty incredible black levels in projectors. That is one area the cheaper units tend to compromise, along with lens quality which affects things like light output, image uniformity, and sharpness.

----------


## Asian_defender

> Thanks guys, I did some light reading on bias lighting as well, not complex at all so I'll try to grab a cheap kit off Amazon and give it a whirl.



Grab the Luminoodle set. I have the Pro X large set and I love it. Plugs into the USB port in the TV so you don't have to worry about having to switching it on

----------


## LadyLuck

TCL 65" 6 series is back in stock at Costco for $899...is this a good buy for the price point or should I be looking at the Vizio/Samsung brands at this price? Looking to upgrade from my old 42" LG, just for regular day to day TV/Netflix streaming and some occasional gaming...thoughts?

https://www.costco.ca/.product.4236165.html

----------


## dj_rice

> TCL 65" 6 series is back in stock at Costco for $899...is this a good buy for the price point or should I be looking at the Vizio/Samsung brands at this price? Looking to upgrade from my old 42" LG, just for regular day to day TV/Netflix streaming and some occasional gaming...thoughts?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/.product.4236165.html



If its just being used for what you said, I don't think it really matters what brand you get then.

But heres a thread on your specific TV 

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...-ca-2326109/2/

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> TCL 65" 6 series is back in stock at Costco for $899...is this a good buy for the price point or should I be looking at the Vizio/Samsung brands at this price? Looking to upgrade from my old 42" LG, just for regular day to day TV/Netflix streaming and some occasional gaming...thoughts?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/.product.4236165.html



That is a perfect TV for basic usage in what I am assuming is a living room. Above average and cheap. You could probably go even cheaper if you want, assuming you aren't a video enthusiast.

----------


## LadyLuck

> If its just being used for what you said, I don't think it really matters what brand you get then.
> 
> But heres a thread on your specific TV 
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...-ca-2326109/2/



Thanks for that link!

- - - Updated - - -




> That is a perfect TV for basic usage in what I am assuming is a living room. Above average and cheap. You could probably go even cheaper if you want, assuming you aren't a video enthusiast.



Yeah its for the living room, turns out the 65 might be a little too big so Im shopping around for a 55" now, did some measuring last night.

----------


## brucebanner

> Yeah its for the living room, turns out the 65 might be a little too big so Im shopping around for a 55" now, did some measuring last night.



No such thing as too big, unless it physically will not fit. If you read through this thread, that seems to be one thing everyone agrees on. Get the most size you can fit, biggest is best.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> No such thing as too big, unless it physically will not fit. If you read through this thread, that seems to be one thing everyone agrees on. Get the most size you can fit, biggest is best.



Respectfully disagree. It depends on the location, and decor. A 85" tv in my living room would be gaudy as fuck and take over the room, so we have a 50" one in there for daily tv viewing that blends in well with the decor. 

In a basement, or secondary room (family room etc.), then the bigger the better.

----------


## rage2

> Respectfully disagree. It depends on the location, and decor. A 85" tv in my living room would be gaudy as fuck and take over the room, so we have a 50" one in there for daily tv viewing that blends in well with the decor.



Leave a screensaver on it. Instant art.

----------


## rx7boi

It was the first TV purchase for me in years but I've often been tempted to switch my M65 for a TCL 6 series, mostly because of the higher nits I keep reading about.

I used the rtings settings but maybe there's other things I can fiddle with on the M65 to get a brighter picture.


@rage2
 If I post my settings, any chance you could give it a look over and provide suggestions?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It was the first TV purchase for me in years but I've often been tempted to switch my M65 for a TCL 6 series, mostly because of the higher nits I keep reading about.
> 
> I used the rtings settings but maybe there's other things I can fiddle with on the M65 to get a brighter picture.
> 
> 
> @rage2
>  If I post my settings, any chance you could give it a look over and provide suggestions?



Every TV is unique, you may or may not have luck with generic calibration settings. The only way to do it properly is with a colorimeter and software like CALMAN.

If you just want your TV to look brighter overall, set the backlight to 100 and lower the gamma. Don't change the actual brightness. On Vizio TVs, the "medium" local dimming setting gives the brightest picture.

----------


## LadyLuck

> Respectfully disagree. It depends on the location, and decor. A 85" tv in my living room would be gaudy as fuck and take over the room, so we have a 50" one in there for daily tv viewing that blends in well with the decor. 
> 
> In a basement, or secondary room (family room etc.), then the bigger the better.



Well said!

----------


## dj_rice

> Thanks for that link!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its for the living room, turns out the 65 might be a little too big so Im shopping around for a 55" now, did some measuring last night.



https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...store-2350285/

55" Hisense TV $348

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...store-2350285/
> 
> 55" Hisense TV $348



Very cheap, but that TV doesn't have local dimming if that is important to anyone.

----------


## dj_rice

> Very cheap, but that TV doesn't have local dimming if that is important to anyone.



Yeah just showing LadyLuck. 

I need to get a new TV soon. To replace my 42" Toshiba Regza thats still going strong but its degrading, images are getting burnt into it. Been a good 10+ year run though.

----------


## beyond_ban

> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...store-2350285/
> 
> 55" Hisense TV $348



That looks like a can't go wrong deal for a basic TV. Does anyone have any intel if any local Calgary stores have them in stock? I see in the RFD thread that someone claimed to get one here in town for $300, and figured i'd ask here before calling around.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> That looks like a can't go wrong deal for a basic TV. Does anyone have any intel if any local Calgary stores have them in stock? I see in the RFD thread that someone claimed to get one here in town for $300, and figured i'd ask here before calling around.



Just order it online, it's only $30 more and it'll come right to your door:

https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474654.html

Not having to go to Costco is worth $30 IMO haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just order it online, it's only $30 more and it'll come right to your door:
> *in as little as 10 short weeks*.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tcl-55-in.-4k-...100474654.html
> 
> Not having to go to Costco is worth $30 IMO haha.
> *Who cares about if it takes 10 weeks to get there?! You saved thirty entire dollars*!



Fixed *that* fur ya.
It's cool driving by eight stores that have your product on a daily basis while you wait for some back ordered, horse shit from Mississauga to mysteriously arrive with zero notice from their alleged tracking number.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Fixed *that* fur ya.
> It's cool driving by eight stores that have your product on a daily basis while you wait for some back ordered, horse shit from Mississauga to mysteriously arrive with zero notice from their alleged tracking number.



I order quite a bit from Costco, 8-10 weeks usually means 1-2, but I guess there's always a bit of a risk it actually takes as long as it says. Never had an issue with delivery or tracking personally. Last thing I ordered was a 65" TV that arrived early and with a heads up phone call to arrange a time.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I order quite a bit from Costco, 8-10 weeks usually means 1-2, but I guess there's always a bit of a risk it actually takes as long as it says. Never had an issue with delivery or tracking personally. Last thing I ordered was a 65" TV that arrived early and with a heads up phone call to arrange a time.



Yes, I know I'm in the minority but my experience was quite bad and they did fuck all about it. Plus, because I bought a Sony, it was the same price as everywhere else so I had to wait even though all other stores had it.

Results not typical but just know that things *can* go wrong.

----------


## phreezee

Costco online is terrible. Had 3 orders over Dec 2019.
1) Was supposed to be a gift, but had no packaging just stuffed in a shipping bag.
2) Wrong item was sent
3) A different model of the same item was sent.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Having 2 issues with my Vizio P659 G1 (2019 P series Quantum 65"):
> 
> 1) It randomly turns itself on, despite not being hooked up to the primary ARC HDMI input and CEC disabled on both the TV and source. Twice I have come downstairs in the morning to find it on, and it was 100% turned off the night before. I wonder if the remote is the culprit, but that's pretty hard to diagnose.
> 
> 2) A few times now I have seen random colored lines flickering across the screen, I am still trying to find out if this is the TV, the HDMI cable, or the Shield. I am 99% sure it's the TV though because I have swapped HDMI cables as well as used a different source (Chromecast) and seen the same issue. Tried different HDMI ports as well. The problem is intermittent and not easily repeatable which makes it extremely difficult to troubleshoot. Going to try reset the TV and see if that does anything, otherwise it's getting exchanged. I might just return it and get my HT installer to give me a Samsung Q80R/Q90R instead, but then I lose the 5 year warranty from Costco. 
> 
> I'm hoping it's something silly/simple but it's looking more like it's going to be a PITA. At least I haven't mounted it yet.



Thought I should update this.

1) This turned out to be a CEC setting on the Nvidia Shield I did not see the first time around - my mistake there. However, even with CEC on the TV disabled, it was odd that the Shield could still override that and turn it on with CEC enabled only on the Shield.

2) Flickering lines has not happened in the last few weeks, despite happening regularly shortly after getting the TV. Nothing has changed, it just stopped. Unfortunately I can't trust this TV anymore, but it has been OK.

New Stuff:
3) Scenes with solid/uniform light colored backgrounds have pretty bad vertical banding (aka the DSE Effect) that I personally find very distracting. It's somewhat normal for FA back-lit TVs but this is too prominent for my taste. Once you see it, you cannot unsee it.

4) Weird pulsating noise (coil whine?) emanates from the rear of the TV intermittently. It's loud enough for me to hear from the couch easily.

I am going to order a Samsung Q80R 65" instead and am hoping that is a little better. It also has better viewing angles which is going to matter for my application.

----------


## dj_rice

> Thought I should update this.
> 
> 1) This turned out to be a CEC setting on the Nvidia Shield I did not see the first time around - my mistake there. However, even with CEC on the TV disabled, it was odd that the Shield could still override that and turn it on with CEC enabled only on the Shield.
> 
> 2) Flickering lines has not happened in the last few weeks, despite happening regularly shortly after getting the TV. Nothing has changed, it just stopped. Unfortunately I can't trust this TV anymore, but it has been OK.
> 
> New Stuff:
> 3) Scenes with solid/uniform light colored backgrounds have pretty bad vertical banding (aka the DSE Effect) that I personally find very distracting. It's somewhat normal for FA back-lit TVs but this is too prominent for my taste. Once you see it, you cannot unsee it.
> 
> ...




How much you gonna sell the Vizio for

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> How much you gonna sell the Vizio for



Exactly what I paid for it - Costco has a 90 day return policy  :Wink:

----------


## heavyD

Yeah I won't buy another Vizio. I have the exact same vertical banding issue as Mitsu and it ruins everything for me as I can't unsee it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yeah I won't buy another Vizio. I have the exact same vertical banding issue as Mitsu and it ruins everything for me as I can't unsee it.



It's not something that is specific to Vizio's (you will probably see it to some degree on most full array back-lit TVs with grey/uniform backgrounds), however on the P659-G1 (or at least my sample of it) it was quite prominent, and once you see it, you always look for it. I don't have my Q80R yet but I'm curious to see if I can notice it at all. If you're slightly off-axis, it exaggerates the issue. Apparently Sony's are really bad for it too, or at least certain models.

----------


## riander5

> Yeah I won't buy another Vizio. I have the exact same vertical banding issue as Mitsu and it ruins everything for me as I can't unsee it.



I've had a vizio 4K M70 i believe for 4 years.. absolutely no problems.

Ill 100% be buying another vizio when my 70" feels to small  :ROFL!:

----------


## P_D

Well after spending the better part of a week and a half watching tv i have come to the realization i need something bigger. Looking to replace my old as fuck 47 inch Samsung with a 65 inch as that's pretty much the limit for the space. I've been out of paying attention to tvs since i bought my last one in 09/10 no idea where to look now days as i got my last one from Memory Express back then. Any help is appreciated.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Well after spending the better part of a week and a half watching tv i have come to the realization i need something bigger. Looking to replace my old as fuck 47 inch Samsung with a 65 inch as that's pretty much the limit for the space. I've been out of paying attention to tvs since i bought my last one in 09/10 no idea where to look now days as i got my last one from Memory Express back then. Any help is appreciated.



Every page the past 10 talks about a Vizio PQ, sooo, yeah.

----------


## dj_rice

> Well after spending the better part of a week and a half watching tv i have come to the realization i need something bigger. Looking to replace my old as fuck 47 inch Samsung with a 65 inch as that's pretty much the limit for the space. I've been out of paying attention to tvs since i bought my last one in 09/10 no idea where to look now days as i got my last one from Memory Express back then. Any help is appreciated.



On sale right now for almost near Black Friday pricing $1299. I believe in store its $1199 if you can find it
https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100494689.html

----------


## rage2

> On sale right now for almost near Black Friday pricing $1299. I believe in store its $1199 if you can find it
> https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100494689.html



It’s the X that you want. 

https://www.costco.ca/vizio-quantum-...100500026.html

----------


## adam c

Time to replace my 60" LG, having weird bands on the top and bottom, not looking to go all out due to the uncertainty right now and potential wage cuts

prefer >=60", not glossy as it's in a bright location <$800 if possible, don't care about it being smart as my STB and Chromecast take care of all that, hoping there's some decent prices with retailers looking to clear stock

----------


## sabad66

> Time to replace my 60" LG, having weird bands on the top and bottom, not looking to go all out due to the uncertainty right now and potential wage cuts
> 
> prefer >=60", not glossy as it's in a bright location <$800 if possible, don't care about it being smart as my STB and Chromecast take care of all that, hoping there's some decent prices with retailers looking to clear stock



I recently picked up a 65" TCL 6 series 2018 for about 820 from costco. Really happy with it and would recommend. Probably one of the best bang for buck HDR TVs. Here's the rtings review:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tcl/6-series-2018

----------


## killramos

I was really on the PX75 but thinking the LG 77 OLED might be more my speed.

PX is almost too attainable, need to set my goals on something a bit more out of reach or else I might actually buy one.

----------


## taemo

Went with a Samsung Q80R (55" for us) at a great deal and paired with a Q60R soundbar
Really happy with the performance and size. works great in rooms with lots of windows light.

----------


## rage2

> I recently picked up a 65" TCL 6 series 2018 for about 820 from costco. Really happy with it and would recommend. Probably one of the best bang for buck HDR TVs. Here's the rtings review:
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tcl/6-series-2018



The TCL is a great TV, but there's some sort of bug where night scenes in Dolby Vision gets brightened up and pixelated with odd colours. Very few scenes exhibit this behaviour, but my brother has caught a couple (he picked up the TCL on my recommendation last year).




> I was really on the PX75 but thinking the LG 77 OLED might be more my speed.
> 
> PX is almost too attainable, need to set my goals on something a bit more out of reach or else I might actually buy one.



My brother ended up going the OLED route, and after spending time with both the Quantum X vs LG OLED, I would still go with the Quantum X.

I always thought the Quantum X was poor at gradients, but turns out, it's the Apple TV background that's just poor. The exact same gradient banding was on the LG with some of the Apple TV icons and menu backgrounds. Makes sense why I was pointing out only CG (not Hollywood CGI) imagery has this problem, as it's a source issue. The Quantum X is noticeably brighter peaks for HDR/DV (pretty obvious) so that's a plus. There is 0 blooming on the LG OLED (pretty obvious) but the latest firmware actually fixed 80% of the bad blooming on the Quantum X. It's pretty much non existent except for the most extreme scenes. The biggest takeaway is that for the majority of scenes, both TV's look almost identical, while the HDR/DV scenes designed to showcase HDR, the Quantum X blows the LG out of the water.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Are any of these good to use as a computer monitor?

----------


## sabad66

> The TCL is a great TV, but there's some sort of bug where night scenes in Dolby Vision gets brightened up and pixelated with odd colours. Very few scenes exhibit this behaviour, but my brother has caught a couple (he picked up the TCL on my recommendation last year).



interesting, going to try and watch for that next time i watch some proper content on it. I've only had it for about 2 weeks and haven't watched a lot of HDR on it yet besides Tiger King and i don't think there are too many night scenes or complicated imagery on that  :ROFL!: 

does the bug show up when using the built in Roku Netflix app or was this on an Apple TV/other set top box? Or it doesn't matter the input source?

----------


## killramos

> The TCL is a great TV, but there's some sort of bug where night scenes in Dolby Vision gets brightened up and pixelated with odd colours. Very few scenes exhibit this behaviour, but my brother has caught a couple (he picked up the TCL on my recommendation last year).
> 
> 
> My brother ended up going the OLED route, and after spending time with both the Quantum X vs LG OLED, I would still go with the Quantum X.
> 
> I always thought the Quantum X was poor at gradients, but turns out, it's the Apple TV background that's just poor. The exact same gradient banding was on the LG with some of the Apple TV icons and menu backgrounds. Makes sense why I was pointing out only CG (not Hollywood CGI) imagery has this problem, as it's a source issue. The Quantum X is noticeably brighter peaks for HDR/DV (pretty obvious) so that's a plus. There is 0 blooming on the LG OLED (pretty obvious) but the latest firmware actually fixed 80% of the bad blooming on the Quantum X. It's pretty much non existent except for the most extreme scenes. The biggest takeaway is that for the majority of scenes, both TV's look almost identical, while the HDR/DV scenes designed to showcase HDR, the Quantum X blows the LG out of the water.



Good to know! Might have to consider a 2020 PQX then; notably Costco doesnt seem to have an PX75s anyway.

----------


## rage2

> interesting, going to try and watch for that next time i watch some proper content on it. I've only had it for about 2 weeks and haven't watched a lot of HDR on it yet besides Tiger King and i don't think there are too many night scenes or complicated imagery on that 
> 
> does the bug show up when using the built in Roku Netflix app or was this on an Apple TV/other set top box? Or it doesn't matter the input source?



He only has Apple TV on it, so it's definitely on that. 

There's one scene in the AppleTV+ "The Morning Show" show episode 1, when the van drives at night, and there's a top view of the van. That scene is completely broken on the TCL in DV/HDR. It's fine with DV/HDR off.

----------


## flipstah

Wasn't someone looking for Samsung Frame here? 

Price drop at Visions. Very tempting...

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...55LS03-OPENBOX

----------


## eglove

Just bought an LG B9, definitely happy with it. VRR and 144hz is amazing for gaming on a big screen

----------


## flipstah

I was thinking of upgrading to this but I have been out-of-touch with TV technology, that I don't know if smart TV's are still cool or not... What the fuck is 8K? 

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=LC75R6004U

----------


## killramos

> Wasn't someone looking for Samsung Frame here? 
> 
> Price drop at Visions. Very tempting...
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...55LS03-OPENBOX



agreed. Wish it was the 65 but 55 might be better for the space I have in mind...

I like that its airplay 2 certified, good for an impromptu youtube video or something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Should I be considering replacing my 42" panasonic plasma from like 2005?

----------


## killramos

> Should I be considering replacing my 42" panasonic plasma from like 2005?



Always

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think I'll wait for double meat sub times first. I basically don't watch it anyway. To busy making fried rice.

----------


## revelations

> Should I be considering replacing my 42" panasonic plasma from like 2005?



The image quality, even from cheap LED TVs from Walmart, is very good. I just did this last fall - replace an old Plasma (Panasonic) with a cheap LED.

----------


## rage2

Visions is blowing everything out. I upgraded a bunch of HT gear yesterday.

$2K for an entry level 82" 4K UHD Samsung - https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...RU8000-OPENBOX

$2.5k for an 85" Sony - https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR85X850G

Great entry level TVs in darker settings if you want massive size.

----------


## flipstah

Perfect CERB amount for that Samsung... Just need to pay taxes.  :Drool:

----------


## eglove

> Perfect CERB amount for that Samsung... Just need to pay taxes.



 Get a B9. So worth it

----------


## flipstah

> Get a B9. So worth it



I can't justify spending $2k on a TV. $1k is even pushing it haha. I'd rather upgrade my mattress.

----------


## eglove

> I can't justify spending $2k on a TV. $1k is even pushing it haha. I'd rather upgrade my mattress.



Getting a lot of hoes with COVID?

Get a TCL, my buddy at bestbuy can hook you up. he firipino too

----------


## Xtrema

> Visions is blowing everything out. I upgraded a bunch of HT gear yesterday.
> 
> $2K for an entry level 82" 4K UHD Samsung - https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...RU8000-OPENBOX
> 
> $2.5k for an 85" Sony - https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR85X850G
> 
> Great entry level TVs in darker settings if you want massive size.



They listed a lot of openboxes which I assume floor demo model?

Wonder if they ARE calling it quits.

----------


## flipstah

> Getting a lot of hoes with COVID?
> 
> Get a TCL, my buddy at bestbuy can hook you up. he firipino too



Sleeping in > going out

What’s motherland discount on a 75inch?

----------


## Asian_defender

> They listed a lot of openboxes which I assume floor demo model?
> 
> Wonder if they ARE calling it quits.



This doesn't surprise me, electronics are depreciating assets and most of these items are 2018/2019 models. If you can't have a showroom then clear it out the door. I can imagine best buy is going to follow suit soon if they already haven't

- - - Updated - - -




> Sleeping in > going out
> 
> What’s motherland discount on a 75inch?



do it Don!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jwslam

Doesn't visions make a lot of their money on the extended warranties still...

----------


## bjstare

Any recommendations for a 50” that’s good value? Anything in particular at visions that’s a great deal right now? Buddy of mine is shopping and I thought I’d check with the brain trust here.

----------


## rage2

> Any recommendations for a 50” that’s good value? Anything in particular at visions that’s a great deal right now? Buddy of mine is shopping and I thought I’d check with the brain trust here.



They have a lot of 50" on the site, but nothing in store. Had to pick one up for my parents, their 1.5 year old Samsung 50" shit the bed. Only one they had was some basic HiSense for $375 out the door.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Anyone think we will see the Sony 850G 85" for $1,999 this year?

See Bestbuy has it at $2,499 now...

----------


## flipstah

When I went to the NE location, they only had the shitty ones available like what 
@rage2
 said. 

Seems like they're doing bait-and-switch again...




> Any recommendations for a 50” that’s good value? Anything in particular at visions that’s a great deal right now? Buddy of mine is shopping and I thought I’d check with the brain trust here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone think we will see the Sony 850G 85" for $1,999 this year?
> 
> See Bestbuy has it at $2,499 now...



No. The G's are too new for that, iMO.

----------


## killramos

For those of you who have picked up a Samsung frame how do you like it?

Finally got my furniture in my new place and it looks like I am limited to 50-55 in the only logical place for a tv to go. Only 200 bucks to bounce up from the 50 to 55 at visions this week so might jump on that.

But Im trying not to make it a focal point so the frame seems a good way to do that.

Not going in a home theatre so it doesnt have to be the best quality picture or anything.

----------


## flipstah

Anyone familiar with LG? The NanoCell TV dropped hard in pricing at Visions

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...SM9500-OPENBOX

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...SM8100-OPENBOX

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...SM8670-OPENBOX

----------


## rage2

> Anyone familiar with LG? The NanoCell TV dropped hard in pricing at Visions
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...SM9500-OPENBOX
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...SM8100-OPENBOX
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...SM8670-OPENBOX



NanoCell is just a fancy marketing name for LED. The only exception is better viewing angle because it uses an IPS panel. Typically it's overpriced to shit, that 65" performs slightly better than a P series Vizio, but I guess it's not a bad price at 60% off lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

They're open box, that's why they're discounted like that. Also since there are 3 different ones, all open box, I would guess those are old display units, or have otherwise been used in a way that you do not want to be the second owner of. I'd still just buy a Vizio P/PX from Costco w/ warranty and be done with it unless you want to pay up for a Samsung Q80R or better.

----------


## cyra1ax

London Drugs has 65" X950G for $1399, if you're willing to gamble on whether or not you'll get an open box unit. Last time I bought one of these sales at London Drugs it was a BNIB unit. 

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/lond...-1399-2377452/

----------


## rage2

> London Drugs has 65" X950G for $1399, if you're willing to gamble on whether or not you'll get an open box unit. Last time I bought one of these sales at London Drugs it was a BNIB unit. 
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/lond...-1399-2377452/



Great price on a great TV. I played around with it for an hour at Best Buy last year and was planning to go this route for the 85" until Vizio announced their PX85.

----------


## killramos

> Great price on a great TV. I played around with it for an hour at Best Buy last year and was planning to go this route for the 85" until Vizio announced their PX85.



You replacing your PX75 later this year?

----------


## flipstah

> London Drugs has 65" X950G for $1399, if you're willing to gamble on whether or not you'll get an open box unit. Last time I bought one of these sales at London Drugs it was a BNIB unit. 
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/lond...-1399-2377452/



So you got BNIB even though you bought it as an 'Open Box' or 'Demo'? Damn, lucky

----------


## cyra1ax

> So you got BNIB even though you bought it as an 'Open Box' or 'Demo'? Damn, lucky



I guess I should've prefaced it by saying that was on the 6 quart KitchenAid Stand Mixer, where they had it on for "50% off Open Box or Demo Units" and ended up getting BNIB. Looking through that thread I posted, it sounds like others have had TV's that were in similar sales come as BNIB too.

----------


## rage2

> You replacing your PX75 later this year?



I don't have a PX75. Just a PQ65. I was going to get a PX75 to replace the 80" 1080p Sharp that I have, but held off on it waiting for an 80"+ TV. Last non 4K TV to upgrade.

----------


## killramos

Got it. Thought you had one. I had ALMOST sniffed out a deal there haha

----------


## pf0sh0

Any recommendations for 65" (maybe greater?) for a basement TV? We will mostly will be using it for movies/ some sports, potentially console gaming in the future.

I haven't shopped for a TV in a long time and I feel out of touch with everything haha. I was hoping to spend sub $1,500. I was thinking about a Samsung Q70R or (through recommendations) a hiSense H9809.

----------


## killramos

Vizio PX65? Baha

----------


## beyond_ban

I think i remember seeing that the Hisense quantum dot is a good TV and i noticed Costco has it in 55" for $650. Is that a pretty solid price?

https://www.costco.ca/hisense-55-in....100501898.html

----------


## pf0sh0

> I think i remember seeing that the Hisense quantum dot is a good TV and i noticed Costco has it in 55" for $650. Is that a pretty solid price?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/hisense-55-in....100501898.html



I think this one is a step down from the 9809, but yeah solid price lol

----------


## killramos

Best Buy has refurbished PX65 for 1500 right now. Cant really get a better tv for the money

----------


## pf0sh0

> Best Buy has “refurbished” PX65 for 1500 right now. Can’t really get a better tv for the money



I will look into this - I was not even considering Vizio's. Curious as to what made it refurbished or if this will be an issue down the road

----------


## rage2

The Best Buy ones are from a marketplace seller which has a whole set of other issues if you have problems. There’s basically no new Vizios right now, their 2019 stock is pretty much all gone, and 2020 models delayed because COVID. If gaming is important the 2020 sets have hdmi 2.1 and free sync support specifically for the new consoles this year.

----------


## killramos

> The Best Buy ones are from a marketplace seller which has a whole set of other issues if you have problems. There’s basically no new Vizios right now, their 2019 stock is pretty much all gone, and 2020 models delayed because COVID. If gaming is important the 2020 sets have hdmi 2.1 and free sync support specifically for the new consoles this year.



Yea I have been hunting for a PX75 and no dice.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Any recommendations for 65" (maybe greater?) for a basement TV? We will mostly will be using it for movies/ some sports, potentially console gaming in the future.
> 
> I haven't shopped for a TV in a long time and I feel out of touch with everything haha. I was hoping to spend sub $1,500. I was thinking about a Samsung Q70R or (through recommendations) a hiSense H9809.



Samsung Q70R or Vizio P/PX (depending on sales at the time) are the best 65" TV's you will find for around $1500. What's nice about Costco (Vizio) is $99 for a 5 year warranty, if that's important to you.

----------


## rage2

Costco has like no Vizio's left. It's been bare for a while now The PX75 hasn't been at Costco (Canada) for at least 6 months, even prior to Covid.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Costco has like no Vizio's left. It's been bare for a while now The PX75 hasn't been at Costco (Canada) for at least 6 months, even prior to Covid.



Yeah - just checked - they don't have much. Options do feel a bit limited

For what is available I think this is what I am debating (as mentioned)

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...5X900F-OPENBOX

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...=0&sku=QN65Q60

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...N65Q70-OPENBOX

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...29&sku=65Q9809

----------


## dj_rice

RFD is buying out all the TCL 6 Series 55" for $599. Good TV?

I need a replacement from my old ass 42" Toshiba Regza so I can finally fire up the PS4 Pro

----------


## sabad66

> RFD is buying out all the TCL 6 Series 55" for $599. Good TV?
> 
> I need a replacement from my old ass 42" Toshiba Regza so I can finally fire up the PS4 Pro



I have the 65” and I like it. Would recommend. I think I paid 820 incl tax with the extended warranty so 600 seems like a good deal

Edit: reviews are pretty decent too:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/tcl/6-series-2018

----------


## flipstah

$600 for 6 series wtf where

Good deal but go for 65!

----------


## rage2

> RFD is buying out all the TCL 6 Series 55" for $599. Good TV?
> 
> I need a replacement from my old ass 42" Toshiba Regza so I can finally fire up the PS4 Pro



TCL6 is solid. There are some issues with DV dark scenes, looks to be software related, aside from that glitch it’s comparable to the typical mid range LCD. Lots of TV for the dollar.

----------


## dj_rice

> TCL6 is solid. There are some issues with DV dark scenes, looks to be software related, aside from that glitch it’s comparable to the typical mid range LCD. Lots of TV for the dollar.



That sounds promising. Too bad sale was over last week. Seen a few posts on the RFD site saying members bought this TV in 2019 when it was unknown for $299 at Costco. Supply and demand now its $599. I'll keep looking.

----------


## pf0sh0

Has anyone here tried ordering from London Drugs? Looks like they have a Q70r 65", but open box or display..


https://www.londondrugs.com/samsung-.../L0433992.html

----------


## pheoxs

> Costco has like no Vizio's left. It's been bare for a while now The PX75 hasn't been at Costco (Canada) for at least 6 months, even prior to Covid.



Black Friday is gonna be shit this year with nothing to clear out

----------


## Asian_defender

> Black Friday is gonna be shit this year with nothing to clear out



I don't think so. Companies are going to be trying to make up numbers so I'm guessing there's going to be mass sales to try to get people to spend

----------


## eglove

> Has anyone here tried ordering from London Drugs? Looks like they have a Q70r 65", but open box or display..
> 
> 
> https://www.londondrugs.com/samsung-.../L0433992.html






I have, process was easy. Ended up returning the b9 I bought in store - it was open box on the website but it was brand new when it arrived. The only thing about the whole process that sucked was trying to call them to change my shipping address. Was on hold for hours

----------


## rage2

> I don't think so. Companies are going to be trying to make up numbers so I'm guessing there's going to be mass sales to try to get people to spend



That's what I'm hoping for. If I can score that 85" Vizio under 3500 I'm laughing.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Black Friday deals are rarely if ever different from prices found at random times throughout the rest of the year, especially on TVs. I wouldn't wait that long if you want a TV now. The only thing that typically changes on Black Friday is they show a regular price nobody ever paid to inflate the "Savings" amount, and then it goes in the Black Friday flyer.

----------


## pf0sh0

FYI - Costco has the vizio px65 in stock online now for $1,999

----------


## dj_rice

> FYI - Costco has the vizio px65 in stock online now for $1,999



Whered you find this? All I see online from Vizio is the P759 75" for $2399

----------


## rage2

> Whered you find this? All I see online from Vizio is the P759 75" for $2399



I thought they were long gone too. 

Too bad we get shafted by Costco on price. This was from January down in the US. 



65 was like 699 or something too. Well I guess if you can find them this week they’re free.  :ROFL!:

----------


## dj_rice

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/best...stbuy-2380572/

New TCL QLEDs coming out. Thoughts?

----------


## pf0sh0

It was late, could have been easily dreaming it haha

Interesting about that Tcl seems like good value?.. I am really considering the Sony x900f.. bestbuy has some 65 left at 1499

----------


## sabad66

Looks like the 2020 TCL QLEDs have 25,000 miniLEDs. If the price is right, seems like it would be a great buy.

----------


## killramos

MiniLED TV’s are a thing already for affordable prices?

----------


## rage2

> MiniLED TV’s are a thing already for affordable prices?



Just TCL. 

Nobody knows how good the 6 series mini-LED is going to be. Their 8 series miniLED (available last year) set really high expectations, was supposed to blow everyone else away, and ended up on par with the OLEDs and Quantum X's in different areas. Strobing was a big issue. Don't get me wrong, it was still a great TV for the money. Wasn't available in NA tho.

So yea, the TCL 6 series is interesting for sure. I wouldn't buy it right off the bat because initial price will be high, and nobody has ever seen one in person yet. Even at CES it was just an announcement footnote with nothing to see.

----------


## dirtsniffer

So im planning on a ps5 in the winter but my wife wants a tv now, What should I be looking at in the 65-75" range. Hdmi 2.1 was mentioned as a starting point.. I'm also cheap so the budget brands are right up my alley.

----------


## dj_rice

> Just TCL. 
> 
> Nobody knows how good the 6 series mini-LED is going to be. Their 8 series miniLED (available last year) set really high expectations, was supposed to blow everyone else away, and ended up on par with the OLEDs and Quantum X's in different areas. Strobing was a big issue. Don't get me wrong, it was still a great TV for the money. Wasn't available in NA tho.
> 
> So yea, the TCL 6 series is interesting for sure. I wouldn't buy it right off the bat because initial price will be high, and nobody has ever seen one in person yet. Even at CES it was just an announcement footnote with nothing to see.



What someone said in that post

"That is right, the important point I missed...2020 6 Series has mini LED's... for example last year 65inch 6 series has 102 standard LED' zones vs 25000 mini Led's for this year model. That means more accuracy to control dimming zones. This will be a phenomenal TV to pick at this price. And even last year's 6 series has been great with those 102dimming zones"


"A heads up that 25,000 mini LED's does not equate to 25,000 local dimming zones. It's closer to 1,000 local dimming zones."

----------


## pheoxs

> I don't think so. Companies are going to be trying to make up numbers so I'm guessing there's going to be mass sales to try to get people to spend



Possibly but if there isn't much in stock then they might not discount things as much trying to keep up their profit numbers. A lot of time the deep black friday discounts are clearing out stock for new models to come in.

----------


## flipstah

Are current (will soon be last year) TV's today HDMI 2.1 for the PS5? If so, Black Friday sales are going to be fire!

----------


## killramos

> What someone said in that post
> 
> "That is right, the important point I missed...2020 6 Series has mini LED's... for example last year 65inch 6 series has 102 standard LED' zones vs 25000 mini Led's for this year model. That means more accuracy to control dimming zones. This will be a phenomenal TV to pick at this price. And even last year's 6 series has been great with those 102dimming zones"
> 
> 
> "A heads up that 25,000 mini LED's does not equate to 25,000 local dimming zones. It's closer to 1,000 local dimming zones."



I feel like I mix mini led and micro led up.

Mini led is just an LED LCD but with way smaller lights clustered into backlight zones still?

Where micro is where the LED actually emits the color itself like OLED?

----------


## Asian_defender

> Possibly but if there isn't much in stock then they might not discount things as much trying to keep up their profit numbers. A lot of time the deep black friday discounts are clearing out stock for new models to come in.



It'll only take 1 manufacturer to start discounting before everyone else jumps on the bandwagon. It's a market that's dictated by price. 80% of the market doesn't care about HDR, local dimming etc. 
Good example of that is the Samsung line (NU vs RU vs TU). Their TV's get shitter every year but they keep dropping the price so people keep on buying. I wouldn't be concerned about stock as I'm sure that's as easy as upping factory output and offering overtime.

----------


## pf0sh0

Turns out I wasn’t dreaming it, Costco did have the p series online for a bit, I randomly checked my Costco online shopping cart and I had one sitting in there, click the product link and it was gone.. haha

----------


## benyl

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...99-99-2380781/

----------


## pf0sh0

Costco has LG OLED65B9 for $2,300 in store at Sunridge.. compared to Bestbuy selling for $2,800, just thought I would mention that for anyone looking - I am trying to justify it in my mind, but I am struggling lol

----------


## eglove

I bought my 65" b9 for $1900 all in, I'd wait for a better deal

----------


## pf0sh0

> I bought my 65" b9 for $1900 all in, I'd wait for a better deal



From where??

----------


## eglove

Bestbuy, price matched london drugs when they were clearing them out in april

----------


## bjstare

Might not be the best thread, but I assume there's other Vizio M65 owners in here.

As of late some of the apps on my M65 are being super unreliable. Prime video app won't work (but can stream through built in chromecast). Netflix app won't work or cast. Crave can cast through chromecast. Google play movies has stopped working through built in chromecast.

TV is hard wired to modem, connectivity and speed are fine (30mbps when tested). Have done soft reset, as well as unplugged power from TV overnight, no change.

Anyone experiencing this? Any tips or suggestions? If I can't get this to work, I'll try vizio support (their troubleshooting was useless), and if all else fails, probably return it since I got it from Costco. Not being able to rely on the apps on a smart TV is a pretty big shortcoming for us.

----------


## sabad66

> Might not be the best thread, but I assume there's other Vizio M65 owners in here.
> 
> As of late some of the apps on my M65 are being super unreliable. Prime video app won't work (but can stream through built in chromecast). Netflix app won't work or cast. Crave can cast through chromecast. Google play movies has stopped working through built in chromecast.
> 
> TV is hard wired to modem, connectivity and speed are fine (30mbps when tested). Have done soft reset, as well as unplugged power from TV overnight, no change.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this? Any tips or suggestions? If I can't get this to work, I'll try vizio support (their troubleshooting was useless), and if all else fails, probably return it since I got it from Costco. Not being able to rely on the apps on a smart TV is a pretty big shortcoming for us.



have you checked if there are any software updates? not sure how to do that on a vizio tv but i'm sure it's pretty straight forward

----------


## rage2

> Might not be the best thread, but I assume there's other Vizio M65 owners in here.
> 
> As of late some of the apps on my M65 are being super unreliable. Prime video app won't work (but can stream through built in chromecast). Netflix app won't work or cast. Crave can cast through chromecast. Google play movies has stopped working through built in chromecast.
> 
> TV is hard wired to modem, connectivity and speed are fine (30mbps when tested). Have done soft reset, as well as unplugged power from TV overnight, no change.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this? Any tips or suggestions? If I can't get this to work, I'll try vizio support (their troubleshooting was useless), and if all else fails, probably return it since I got it from Costco. Not being able to rely on the apps on a smart TV is a pretty big shortcoming for us.



I'm completely against built in apps. I have yet to use a TV where the experience is optimal. From clunky UIs, to missing features (no 4K or HDR support on some apps on a 4K HDR TV) and of course slow updates which progresses to no updates after 2 years. Not to mention having to relearn the interface on the next TV, even with the same brand because it's a new rewrite on a new UI that makes it even more sluggish for stupid features. If they sell these TV's with zero smart features and save me some cash, I'd be happy to do so.

Save yourself the headaches and just buy a streaming device for each TV. Your sanity will thank you.

----------


## bjstare

> have you checked if there are any software updates? not sure how to do that on a vizio tv but i'm sure it's pretty straight forward



Yeah checked for updates already. Currently wasting time troubleshooting with Vizio phone support, listening to some call center lady ask me to repeat all the steps I already did/not listen to the answers I'm giving her.

- - - Updated - - -




> Save yourself the headaches and just buy a streaming device for each TV. Your sanity will thank you.



Yeah with the time I've spent on the phone and dicking around with this already, I could justify getting another external chromecast.

----------


## rage2

Vizio 2020 TV's releasing June 30th.

https://www.tomsguide.com/news/vizio-2020-tv-lineup

Don't expect them to be cheap till at least a few months after availability.

----------


## bjstare

I bought another chromecast ultra this aft.

The question now is, my TV is "broken", is it worth returning to costco to try and get something better for the same price now? Or is there even something out there better (and available) for around the $1k mark?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I need a decent quality 43" to buy now, use sparingly, and sell later to the nicest people in the world. I have a strong dislike for Roku TV. How is the Sony X800H at Costco? What should I get?

----------


## jwslam

> I need a decent quality 43" to buy now, use sparingly, and sell later to the nicest people in the world. I have a strong dislike for Roku TV. How is the Sony X800H at Costco? What should I get?



What are you using it for that the Roku installation would affect you?
I'm currently using the Amazon TCL 43" Roku @ $299.
It literally just jumps into HDMI1 when I turn it on (it's a setting to go to previous input)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> What are you using it for that the Roku installation would affect you?
> I'm currently using the Amazon TCL 43" Roku @ $299.
> It literally just jumps into HDMI1 when I turn it on (it's a setting to go to previous input)



I bought returned a Roku TV back to Costco after using it for 15 minutes. Absolutely hated the laggy interface. Additionally, its theme color was purple and I am not as much of a fan of that color as the mayor.

The new TV will be mounted a little higher, so I thought the IPS on the Sony would help. It's a tough call between that and the Samsung Q60. I may hook it up to the computer once in a while. PiP would be very useful for my probably clinically diagnosed ADHD.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Might not be the best thread, but I assume there's other Vizio M65 owners in here.
> 
> As of late some of the apps on my M65 are being super unreliable. Prime video app won't work (but can stream through built in chromecast). Netflix app won't work or cast. Crave can cast through chromecast. Google play movies has stopped working through built in chromecast.
> 
> TV is hard wired to modem, connectivity and speed are fine (30mbps when tested). Have done soft reset, as well as unplugged power from TV overnight, no change.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this? Any tips or suggestions? If I can't get this to work, I'll try vizio support (their troubleshooting was useless), and if all else fails, probably return it since I got it from Costco. Not being able to rely on the apps on a smart TV is a pretty big shortcoming for us.




I can't help with your issue, but I would suggest buying something like a Fire TV 4K stick or Nvidia Shield and using that rather than any smart TV features, it's just a night and day better experience and they are extremely reliable. Every smart TV I've ever seen has garbage for an OS / Apps compared to a dedicated device. The Smart TV section of my Vizio P Quantum is a nightmare.

Chromecast UHD is good too but I find a physical remote is better for general use, which is what you would get with a Fire TV 4K stick or Nvidia Sheild.

https://www.amazon.ca/NVIDIA-SHIELD-...1818831&sr=8-3

EDIT: Sorry I just noticed you got something already

----------


## pheoxs

I love my Roku stick ... but I'd never use a Roku app on the actual TV. Almost every TV's native apps are always trash. Just buy a external player and never look back.

----------


## phreezee

Hot if you can find it : [Costco] Vizio P- Series Quantum 65" for $769.98
Item number: 7449165

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...69-98-2383264/

----------


## sabad66

> Hot if you can find it : [Costco] Vizio P- Series Quantum 65" for $769.98
> Item number: 7449165
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...69-98-2383264/



was just looking at that same thread. Not sure if any Costcos in calgary stock this so probably a long shot but definitely hot if you can get your hands on it.

----------


## killramos

https://www.tvoutlet.ca/products/viz...art-tv-px75-g1

PX75 available refurb here for 2400. Wondering if any remaining PX75 inventory starts showing up now as their value will be toast in a few weeks.

----------


## dj_rice

> Hot if you can find it : [Costco] Vizio P- Series Quantum 65" for $769.98
> Item number: 7449165
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...69-98-2383264/



As per the post, its just that specific location is clearing them out at that price. All other locations are full pop $1099, and you can't price match other locations as the pricing is store manager specific. Otherwise, I'd be leaving work early right naoooooooooo to go buy a new TV

----------


## rage2

P not PX.  :Frown: 

If that was PX pricing, I'd upgrade my guest bedroom TV just for the deal haha.

----------


## ZenOps

Should be seeing cheap 65 and 75 inchers now. They finished off the fab 10.5 factory and it just makes sense to move from 55.

----------


## rage2

Vizio's 2021 lineup US pricing is out.

OLED (Available Fall 2020)

$2000 OLED65-H1 
$1300 OLED55-H1

Quantum PX (85 Available Fall 2020)

$3000 P85QX-H1
$2000 P75QX-H1
$1500 P65QX-H1

No clue what Canadian prices look like yet, but it's typically way more than the exchange rate. These are MSRP prices, and they discount quite heavily soon after launch. If I had to guess CAD prices sweet spots on sale...

$2700 OLED65-H1 
$1800 OLED55-H1
$4000 P85QX-H1
$2700 P75QX-H1
$2000 P65QX-H1

----------


## ?????

What do you guys think of the Hisense line up?
More so the Q9G/Q8G.

https://www.hisense-canada.com/televisions/all-tvs/

Any experience?

----------


## dj_rice

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...-card-2385150/

Good deal, Japanese built vs China built? But F models are 2018 built so 2 years old, H models are 2020 built but not much discounts on them

65" for $1298 after discount and $100 card

----------


## pf0sh0

Wow I just bought that TV above for $1498 from costco. price match time!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Wow I just bought that TV above for $1498 from costco. price match time!



I saw the TV in Deerfoot Meadows. I don't know if they price match online because they usually bake in $100 of delivery costs in there. You could do the old buy/return Costco carousel.

----------


## pf0sh0

> I saw the TV in Deerfoot Meadows. I don't know if they price match online because they usually bake in $100 of delivery costs in there. You could do the old buy/return Costco carousel.



You could be right, but if we get denied for the adjustment, I kept the box and will do the dance lol

----------


## rage2

> I saw the TV in Deerfoot Meadows. I don't know if they price match online because they usually bake in $100 of delivery costs in there. You could do the old buy/return Costco carousel.



No need to buy and return. Costco will credit the difference by just calling them.

----------


## dj_rice

Sigh.....I want a 65" but can't fit it in my sedan.....probably fit 55"  :Frown:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> You could be right, but if we get denied for the adjustment, I kept the box and will do the dance lol



2 receipts, 1 TV from the floor. May or may not be a floor staff approved technique. But ya. Calling in works better if they let you do it.

----------


## killramos

edit: fucked up, American site. Ignore.

----------


## rx7boi

> Sigh.....I want a 65" but can't fit it in my sedan.....probably fit 55"



I'm surprised that the Q50S could even fit either of them.

Call a buddy with a truck haha.

----------


## civicHB

looking to pick up a 65" tv for the living room, will be used for all purposes (netflix, movies, sports), other than gaming. Is this sony from Costco the most ideal and reasonably priced. Budget is ~$1,500
anyone know of Alberta availability?

----------


## sabad66

> looking to pick up a 65" tv for the living room, will be used for all purposes (netflix, movies, sports), other than gaming. Is this sony from Costco the most ideal and reasonably priced. Budget is ~$1,500
> anyone know of Alberta availability?



I'd say that's one of the best deals at the moment. Reviews are pretty good:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x900f

If i was looking within that budget i'd grab it for sure.

----------


## civicHB

> I'd say that's one of the best deals at the moment. Reviews are pretty good:
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x900f
> 
> If i was looking within that budget i'd grab it for sure.



looks to be out of stock online..will go check out in store. wish me luck

----------


## vengie

> Sigh.....I want a 65" but can't fit it in my sedan.....probably fit 55"



Strap er to the roof.
Good to go

----------


## pf0sh0

deerfoot meadows had a bunch on sunday.

----------


## Disoblige

Awesome, thanks to this thread I'm likely going to pick up a couple of these 65" X900F's. I don't need them until the end of the month, so hopefully they still have them in stock by then.

Or if a better offer for 65" TVs pop up...

----------


## dj_rice

> Awesome, thanks to this thread I'm likely going to pick up a couple of these 65" X900F's. I don't need them until the end of the month, so hopefully they still have them in stock by then.
> 
> Or if a better offer for 65" TVs pop up...



I'd imagine they are just clearing them out of their warehouses. The F's are 2018 models so dont think they would still be producing them as Sony is now onto the H lineup 2020 models so if need, buy now local.


***Back in stock online if you wanna buy. Shows 88 are availible

----------


## pf0sh0

Got the price adjustment online. Wooo!

----------


## danno

Not a tv but a projector question. I have a older epson 1080p projector that I want to upgrade, priority is gaming. I found the Optoma uhd30 and Optoma uhd50x anyone know if I’ll be ok with the 30?? Seems like the 50x has screen shift and and optical zoom lens. It’s $600 more.

----------


## jwslam

What kind of adjustments do you have on the current projector that you are using?
How is your projector shooting? Ceiling mount or off a shelf? How much flexibility do you have to move around?
Also check to compare throw distance/size to see if it'll be good in the same spot.

----------


## danno

I have the screen shift horizontal and vertical. I don’t even know what a optical zoom does. 

It is ceiling mounted I think 13-15’ from screen and it’s 104” right now. I’m going to build a new screen with better material. I can do anything as far as moving the projector just need to make sure to get the 4k hdmi cable to it. 

From what I can tell I don’t need the 50x, unless someone knows more than I can find out.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Not a tv but a projector question. I have a older epson 1080p projector that I want to upgrade, priority is gaming. I found the Optoma uhd30 and Optoma uhd50x anyone know if I’ll be ok with the 30?? Seems like the 50x has screen shift and and optical zoom lens. It’s $600 more.



Grab an Epson 4010/4050. Very similar input lag (around 30ms) and a much better unit with dramatically better post-purchase support should something go wrong. If your Optoma breaks (they are not known for their reliability) you have to ship it to California every time. My dealer won't even sell them he's had so many issues with them and their support is awful even if you're a dealer. There's simply nothing that can touch the newer Epsons (looking at the complete package) in that price range on the market right now and you can often find them for the same price as a UHD30. If your Epson breaks, they next-day ship you a new one no questions asked. If it keeps breaking, they ship you a model-up. They are also so flexible you are pretty well guaranteed to not have issues with placement.

----------


## danno

Nice I will look, my epson has been great no complaints with it. I think it’s home cinema lite 8345. 
No concerns comparing the lumens and contrast ratio?? The Optoma has better numbers, input lag isn’t a huge deal as I don’t play shooters and typically don’t play online. My goal is to keep it under $2000, unless a OLED 65” gets near that range. I kinda want both. Thanks for the tips

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Nice I will look, my epson has been great no complaints with it. I think it’s home cinema lite 8345. 
> No concerns comparing the lumens and contrast ratio?? The Optoma has better numbers, input lag isn’t a huge deal as I don’t play shooters and typically don’t play online. My goal is to keep it under $2000, unless a OLED 65” gets near that range. I kinda want both. Thanks for the tips



Generally speaking, you don't want to use a projector in it's brightest mode that is pretty much only used for advertising maximum lumens. What matters is the lumens it puts out when calibrated, or when used how you will use it. For example, an Epson 5040UB measures a full 1,000 lumens above what Epsons says, so it's difficult for a customer to simply look at manufacturer advertised lumens and know what they're getting. With projectors having a global light source, max brightness also means the worst contrast, so typically people do not use them in those modes unless maybe for watching a football game in the middle of the day or something where image quality is lowest priority and you can't control the ambient light. The other reason you probably won't want to use it in its brightest mode is noise - especially if it's right above your head. On the projector forums, some people are complaining about buzzing noises coming from their UHD30s and it seems to be failing color wheels rather than fan noise. Every projector has their issues though.

The UHD30 is too new so none of the trustworthy reviewers have had their hands on it yet (that I can see) to get an accurate lumen chart. If it can do 3,500 under normal viewing conditions I will be very surprised.

As for contrast ratio, you will typically only notice differences there if you are in a bat-cave. If you have a normal room with normal walls and everything isn't lined in black velvet, you won't be seeing the maximum contrast on any projector regardless.

If you're still considering the UHD30, don't buy one unless you can demo it - DLPs use a color wheel and some people are sensitive to the rainbow effect, and if that's the case you won't even be able to watch it. LCD projectors (like the Epsons) do not have this problem for those that are effected by it.

The reason why the Epsons are so good is they offer a bunch of features you usually have to pay closer to $10K to get. You get an all-glass lens made by Fuji in Japan, extremely generous vertical and horizontal motorized lens shift, motorized lens focus, motorized lens zoom, and a motorized dust cover on the lens. With their processing technology and the quality of the lenses they use, they look objectively sharper than some entry level native 4K projectors costing 4 times the price. The UHD30 does not even have lens shift period, which is pretty terrible IMHO. That means installing it will be a nightmare and you will have to physically move the entire projector to square it up with your screen.

Projectors (and TV's) in general are fairly unreliable, so in my opinion it's important to buy from a company that can immediately remedy the situation rather than having to ship it out of country for warranty work (2-4 weeks downtime usually) that they may or may not say is your fault (or from shipping damage, creating a whole other headache).

The Epson 4010 and 4050 are the same projector, the 4050 is the "custom install" version so it's black, comes with a cable cover, extra lamp, $250 USD Chief Mount, and a longer warranty for a very reasonable price premium. If you don't need any of that, then you would just get a 4010 which is cheaper. 4010's can be had for under $2000 for sure depending on sales and Costco carries them.

At the end of the day with Epson you are getting good value and by far the best post-purchase support in the industry. I have even seen them replace projectors out of warranty for people. That is perhaps the biggest thing you will be giving up if you go with Optoma because no matter what you buy, you are probably going to be blown away by the picture if you are replacing a fairly old 1080P unit.

I own an Epson 6050UB if you want to see it in person and get some more projector education just shoot me a PM. The picture will be (almost) identical to a 4010/4050 as they are pretty much the same projector save for the proprietary coating they use in the light path to get the "UB" (ultra-black) designation. 

The best advice I can give is don't buy anything without demoing it first, especially if you don't know if you are sensitive to the rainbow effect that DLPs create. At the end of the day it doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks, it just has to look good to you.

If you do end up buying a TV instead, I wouldn't get an OLED if this is primarily for games - your HUDs, life bars, etc. will probably eventually burn into the screen and they can't get nearly as bright as good full-array back-lit LCD TV.

----------


## danno

Thanks man, I won’t clog up this thread unless others are interested. Tv would be a mix bag not a full gaming tv. 
I’ll send you a pm after doing some extra research.

----------


## heavyD

I'm almost four years in on my OLED TV which has had an equal mix of video games and sports TV and have no permanent burn-in. I see temporary burn-in when screens or shapes are in a static state for a while but it always goes away. By far the best TV I have ever owned.

----------


## killramos

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...ished/14333561

Best Buy has the last years PX75 (looks to be refurbished) for 2,000 which is a Pretty good price. Maybe invest in a warranty for that one but that’s a lot of TV for the price.

If you need something soon and can’t wait for the 2020’s not a bad option.

I’ve kindof fallen in love the the LG GX77 but price is eye watering. I’m hoping they end up overstocked and on a heavy clearance somewhere ( could live with paying 4-5000 for one).

----------


## msommers

LG thinks I'm loaded since they keep advertising the new OLED GX design art series to me everywhere. And God damn does it look nice!

https://www.lg.com/ca_en/tvs/lg-OLED65GXPUA

----------


## killramos

So nice. I really really want one...

----------


## revelations

Surprised no one has mentioned the mass market transparent TV from Xiamoi. Roughly about $10k here.



https://www.engadget.com/xiaomi-mi-t...V5I1-iYnmRPrGi

----------


## rage2

> Surprised no one has mentioned the mass market transparent TV from Xiamoi. Roughly about $10k here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/xiaomi-mi-t...V5I1-iYnmRPrGi



It’s because it sucks. Go look at the YouTube video demo of it not the stuff they’re posting. There is no black in the image so you need to watch it in a pitch black room, which is stupid because with it off you want it in a well lit room haha. 




Every demo has people using as much black background as possible. Look how bad the image quality looks on anything that’s not black. 

In other sad news, it looks like Vizio pulled out of the Canadian market. If that’s the case, I’m not looking forward to finding a 85” TV. The best competitor to Vizio Quantum X is the $5k Sony 950H, and it only compares to the P series non X.  :Frown: 



Costco and Best Buy has no more Vizio products. Not even sound bars. Vizio Canada sites shows zero places for where to buy.

----------


## rx7boi

@rage2
 What do you think the reason is? Poor sales figures?

----------


## killramos

My guess is they were so delayed getting their TV’s to US market it’s not worth certifying anything back to Canada this year.

Try again next year and hope their brand recognition isn’t toast.

----------


## colsankey

Crap, was hoping for a monster Vizio for black Friday... guess the basement reno just got a bit pricier.

----------


## rage2

> @rage2
>  What do you think the reason is? Poor sales figures?



I have no idea. It’s a comment on Facebook from their social media person, but they never announced anything. All signs point to it tho. Fucking bummer. Sucks because there is nothing that competes with it regardless of size if you like HDR.

----------


## dj_rice

Since no more Vizio, waiting for Costco to get those new 2020 TCL 5/6 series with the micro LEDs. 

Best Buy has them currently for sale with October arrival IIRC. RFD threads show this is the 2020 budget bang for buck TV to get

----------


## rage2

I think I’m settling on the Sony. No other options in 80”+ sizes and I hate Sony. Looked at Samsung and the lack of Dolby vision sealed its fate as the Xbox series features Dolby vision gaming. Worked out a deal at $4400 if anyone’s looking for one.

----------


## killramos

> I think I’m settling on the Sony. No other options in 80”+ sizes and I hate Sony. Looked at Samsung and the lack of Dolby vision sealed its fate as the Xbox series features Dolby vision gaming. Worked out a deal at $4400 if anyone’s looking for one.



What model did you end up with?

I’m pretty pissed off about the Vizio. But I am also pretty set on getting a new tv for this winter.

Hoping for 70-75.

@4400 I would have just gone OLED.

----------


## rage2

> What model did you end up with?
> 
> I’m pretty pissed off about the Vizio. But I am also pretty set on getting a new tv for this winter.
> 
> Hoping for 70-75.
> 
> @4400 I would have just gone OLED.



85" @ $4400 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR85X950H

I looked at OLED as well, they could do the 77" @ $5300 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=OLED77CX

The highlights on the 950X isn't Vizio PQX levels, but it's not bad. What options do we have really without Vizio in the game? OLED wise, I mean sure great black levels, but I want that HDR pop that OLED really can't do. Losing 7" and paying $900 more is a tough pill to swallow.

----------


## killramos

> 85" @ $4400 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR85X950H
> 
> I looked at OLED as well, they could do the 77" @ $5300 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=OLED77CX



Fuck. 5300 for the OLED is hella tempting.

I can’t fit bigger than 77 anyway.

----------


## killramos

> 85" @ $4400 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR85X950H
> 
> I looked at OLED as well, they could do the 77" @ $5300 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=OLED77CX
> 
> The highlights on the 950X isn't Vizio PQX levels, but it's not bad. What options do we have really without Vizio in the game? OLED wise, I mean sure great black levels, but I want that HDR pop that OLED really can't do. Losing 7" and paying $900 more is a tough pill to swallow.



https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR75X950H

This the same TV in 75? Concerned about lack of VRR.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> 85" @ $4400 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR85X950H
> 
> I looked at OLED as well, they could do the 77" @ $5300 : https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=OLED77CX
> 
> The highlights on the 950X isn't Vizio PQX levels, but it's not bad. What options do we have really without Vizio in the game? OLED wise, I mean sure great black levels, but I want that HDR pop that OLED really can't do. Losing 7" and paying $900 more is a tough pill to swallow.



I have debated those exact two sets going to go with The 77” LG when it hits 5,000 or on Black Friday.

The opposite for me I’m a Sony fan but not this time.

Decision was largely weight driven as I have to mount it and pull it out past my built ins so don’t want it pulling out.

----------


## rage2

> I have debated those exact two sets going to go with The 77” LG when it hits 5,000 or on Black Friday.
> 
> The opposite for me I’m a Sony fan but not this time.
> 
> Decision was largely weight driven as I have to mount it and pull it out past my built ins so don’t want it pulling out.



The B9 hit $5000 once during super bowl week this year. Not sure if that’ll happen again next year. Note that the B9 is the cheaper version of the C9 although both TVs are nearly identical. The CX is the successor to the C9 so you may never see it drop to $5k. The lowest the C9 has ever dropped is $6k. Might be a long wait. 

The real difference is blooming vs highlights. You’ll have minor blooming for some extreme scenes on the Sony (dark scenes with highlights), but in most scenes the Sony will have a better HDR image with brighter highlights popping the image while OLED will aggressively dim scenes with many highlights to preserve panel life. Which means in most cases the Sony will look better. If you’re bothered by any blooming, then OLED is the way to go. You care about highlights, Sony. 

Video games tho, if you’re a competitive player, you can’t beat OLED.

----------


## Clever

Anyone have a recommendation for a 48-53 inch? Mom’s tv crapped out we’re looking for a decent replacement. It’s going up on her mantle and that’s the size that would fit. I had Vizio in mind based on past comments on this thread but I guess that’s not an option anymore.

----------


## rage2

I buy my parents cheap ass TVs. They can’t tell the difference since they stream 480p Chinese pirate streams lol. $300 hisense 50” they’re happy as fuck.

----------


## Clever

True, I’ve never heard of Hisense before but I saw a TCL at Best Buy, same same I’m assuming.

----------


## killramos

> The B9 hit $5000 once during super bowl week this year. Not sure if thatll happen again next year. Note that the B9 is the cheaper version of the C9 although both TVs are nearly identical. The CX is the successor to the C9 so you may never see it drop to $5k. The lowest the C9 has ever dropped is $6k. Might be a long wait. 
> 
> The real difference is blooming vs highlights. Youll have minor blooming for some extreme scenes on the Sony (dark scenes with highlights), but in most scenes the Sony will have a better HDR image with brighter highlights popping the image while OLED will aggressively dim scenes with many highlights to preserve panel life. Which means in most cases the Sony will look better. If youre bothered by any blooming, then OLED is the way to go. You care about highlights, Sony. 
> 
> Video games tho, if youre a competitive player, you cant beat OLED.



Do they make a B9 77?

My understanding is the only difference is the C9 has a metal stand.

----------


## rage2

> Do they make a B9 77?
> 
> My understanding is the only difference is the C9 has a metal stand.



They sure did. Long gone tho. The CX 77 @ $5300 is hard to beat. Doubt it’ll ever go past that. If I never had a PQX I would’ve probably gone the OLED route.

Just be aware of ABL if you go OLED. It’s brutal when scenes expose it. 




You can lessen the effect by running the TV much darker. Like the YouTube video says, nobody ever talks about it for some strange reason. You can clearly see the problem in the rtings 50% and 100% window test numbers, SDR, HDR, peak, sustained, doesn’t matter. Have a lot of bright areas on the screen, poof. Go to a store and look at the demo reels on the OLEDs. It’s always pure black background with fancy colors in the center to show off the black levels and not expose ABL. It’s a good thing here in Canada we don’t follow any sports that features a lot of white on the screen.  :ROFL!: 

The perfect tv doesn’t exist. Every one has it’s limitations and you’re playing a game of trade offs.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

TL;DW: OLED has AIDS. Think twice before you do any sawing with it on your deck.

----------


## dj_rice

> True, I’ve never heard of Hisense before but I saw a TCL at Best Buy, same same I’m assuming.



TCL and Hisense are this years budget replacements since Vizio gone. Dont think you can go wrong with either, Rtings reviews on both are good for what your parents will use for. Buy from Costco, pay the $99 or less depending on size to get full 5 years warranty and your set (2 manufacturer, 3 Asurion)

----------


## rage2

> TL;DW: OLED has AIDS. Think twice before you do any sawing with it on your deck.



Great personality though!  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Great personality though!



I would use a different quality than personality.

That’s interesting about the ABL. That would really piss me off.

Decisions decisions... so is Mini/MicroLED the real solution here?

----------


## schocker

> Decisions decisions... so is Mini/MicroLED the real solution here?



Still a long ways out for anything reasonable

----------


## beecue

What would be a good TV for next-gen gaming? I want to update if I can sell my current Vizio P65-C1 and find a new one at a good price.

My current Vizio doesn't have good input lag for HDR gaming and can't do 4k 120hz for next-gen.

The Sony 900H might have a decent price for BF and it's supposed to do 4k 120hz with an update supposedly coming.

----------


## killramos

What’s considered good input lag these days?

----------


## rage2

> I would use a different quality than personality.
> 
> That’s interesting about the ABL. That would really piss me off.
> 
> Decisions decisions... so is Mini/MicroLED the real solution here?



MiniLED is just more zones. MicroLED is 3 per pixel for OLED equivalent per pixel light control, while being way brighter, longer lifespan, more efficient, and no burn in. But that’s a good 5+ years away to becoming affordable. It’s promising tho, as it’ll be so bright that they’re estimating 4000 nits of brightness as a baseline for early sets. In theory that’s 4000 nits 1 pixel or all pixels. Would be amazing for DV content.

----------


## killramos

Got it. So micro LED is whatever I will replace my 2020 TV with.

----------


## beecue

> What’s considered good input lag these days?



I think under 20. My current TV is like 43 ms for hdr so I can't use it.

----------


## rage2

> Got it. So micro LED is whatever I will replace my 2020 TV with.



Correct. 




> I think under 20. My current TV is like 43 ms for hdr so I can't use it.



Are there TVs that have no lag even in HDR modes? Most of the TVs in game mode accepts HDR but really doesn’t process a lot of it well just to minimize lag. I’d argue if lag was that important, you'd turn off HDR. You want best looking game experience, deal with the lag.

----------


## killramos

I mean I presume 0 lag isn’t practically possible.

----------


## rage2

> I mean I presume 0 lag isn’t practically possible.



Maybe it is. I dunno enough about processing to guess what an image with no processing looks like haha.

----------


## beecue

Yeah 0 doesn't exist. It seems around 15 is excellent.

My current TV does 1080p/4k non hdr great. However, it bumps up like crazy for HDR.

1080p @ 60Hz 16.3 ms
4k @ 60Hz 16.3 ms
4k @ 60Hz + HDR 43.8 ms

Need a TV for next gen that does the same for 120hz.

The Sony 900H seems good but it doesn't have specs for 120hz yet.

4k @ 60 Hz 15.1 ms
4k @ 60 Hz + 10 bit HDR 15.2 ms

----------


## danno

I just bought a hisense 75” for $1700. It’s not the best but I’m quite happy so far. Here’s the review https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/h8g

I think mine a q8g since it’s in Canada. But it’s the same as the review.

----------


## rage2

> Yeah 0 doesn't exist. It seems around 15 is excellent.
> 
> My current TV does 1080p/4k non hdr great. However, it bumps up like crazy for HDR.
> 
> 1080p @ 60Hz 16.3 ms
> 4k @ 60Hz 16.3 ms
> 4k @ 60Hz + HDR 43.8 ms
> 
> Need a TV for next gen that does the same for 120hz.
> ...



I'm actually surprised it can add HDR processing with such low latency. I looked at the 900H as well, since it's supposed to be upgraded to HDMI 2.1 and VRR with firmware. Went to Best Buy to compare the 950H and 900H side by side, the 900H's colors washes out a little compared to the 950H. The most disappointing is HDR highlights. It barely registers in a normally lit room at Best Buy. They don't even play the good HDR highlights demo reel loop on the 900H, I'm assuming because it'll really expose it's weakness. Seeing as I'm not a hardcore gamer, VRR or low latency doesn't really affect me so I went with the 950H.

The best thing about the 900H is the price. There's a massive premium going to the 950H. You get a lot of TV for what the 900H's sell for.

----------


## killramos

Have you set your 950H up yet?

Interested in your review.

----------


## rage2

> Have you set your 950H up yet?
> 
> Interested in your review.



Picking it up Monday. Don't have access to a truck till then.

----------


## beecue

> The best thing about the 900H is the price. There's a massive premium going to the 950H. You get a lot of TV for what the 900H's sell for.



Might be worth to wait another year to upgrade for next-gen then? The only other option I see is Samsung Q80T which is more expensive than the 900H.

----------


## killramos

> Might be worth to wait another year to upgrade for next-gen then? The only other option I see is Samsung Q80T which is more expensive than the 900H.



This is my real debate right now, is my current tv good enough for another year or are the dividends real for upgrading now

----------


## rage2

> Might be worth to wait another year to upgrade for next-gen then? The only other option I see is Samsung Q80T which is more expensive than the 900H.



Q80T is a much better TV than the 900H. Q90T is also nicer than the 950H. The shitty thing with Samsung is the lack of Dolby Vision, they refuse to support it, and relying on HDR10+ which isn't really mastered anywhere yet. Almost all new HDR movies are Dolby Vision now. Don't forget Xbox Series consoles will support Dolby Vision gaming, but it's a moot point if the TV can't display super bright highlights or full wide color spectrum anyways.




> This is my real debate right now, is my current tv good enough for another year or are the dividends real for upgrading now



The question is how important is HDMI 2.1 to you? Do you need 4K/120hz? Will next gen consoles even be able to push 4K/120? How about VRR? Or for those that use the on TV apps (yikes) the ability to pass full res Atmos back to your receiver thru eArc? If those features are important to you then wait. It's a HDMI 2.1 transition year right now, and even the Vizios that are out right now in the US are completely broken when using those features.

I'm making the move this year because none of the HDMI 2.1 features matter to me, and now that I've upgraded the HT to Atmos, watching it on a 1080p screen with 10 year old backlight control technology is brutal haha.

----------


## ?????

> I just bought a hisense 75 for $1700. Its not the best but Im quite happy so far. Heres the review https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/h8g
> 
> I think mine a q8g since its in Canada. But its the same as the review.



What's good and bad about it? Asked about the Hisense a few pages back but no feedback on it from anyone here. Interested in the particular one you have. 75q8g. 
No budget TV discussions allowed on the forums.  :Angel:

----------


## Eride

I had a 2 year old 65inch LG C8 OLED that we loved for a bright area at our house. It developed a line across the screen recently and have just found out that they will give us the value for a replacement (Thanks to the protection plan). I'm leaning towards either the Sony AH8, or the newer LG CX series, any suggestions either way? I've never had any issues with ABL personally so not too worried about that.

----------


## rage2

> I had a 2 year old 65inch LG C8 OLED that we loved for a bright area at our house. It developed a line across the screen recently and have just found out that they will give us the value for a replacement (Thanks to the protection plan). I'm leaning towards either the Sony AH8, or the newer LG CX series, any suggestions either way? I've never had any issues with ABL personally so not too worried about that.



I couldn’t tell the difference between the 2 at Visions, aside from price, where LG was cheaper. I believe all OLEDs are LG panels?

----------


## dj_rice

> What's good and bad about it? Asked about the Hisense a few pages back but no feedback on it from anyone here. Interested in the particular one you have. 75q8g. 
> No budget TV discussions allowed on the forums.



You'll get better feedback on RFD. Everyone here buys some baller ass TV's. I'm waiting for the TCL

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

My 2 year old Vizio M class is starting to act up. It's not too bad at this moment. Too bad I forgot to get the Costco warranty on that one.

----------


## danno

I'm far from the right guy to ask what's right and wrong about a tv, but i'd say the black aren't great and the speakers suck. it has lots of good about it, the dolby vision is there and android tv so kids don't use my xbox. i don't use the speakers anyway but it's worth noting. 

i have a sony xbr700 which is a little old now, and it outperforms that easily. if i was willing to part with more money i'd get the oled.

----------


## rage2

I can tell you what’s bad about TCL and Hisense. The software is brutal. While the panel itself isn’t that bad, comparable to lower and mid range Vizios, they have flawed implementation of HDR with poor tone mapping, so movies with dark scenes look worse in HDR than SDR. 

I mean, if you don’t care about DV or HDR, by all means they’re great TVs. Just don’t expect baller image quality. My parents love them. 

Vizio was by far the best bang for the buck. Most popular TV around here. Now we’re stuck buying baller TVs now that they’ve pulled out of Canada.

----------


## Darkane

> Losing 7" and paying $900 more is a tough pill to swallow.



Something something pill and 7.

----------


## rage2

> Have you set your 950H up yet?
> 
> Interested in your review.



FFS. 



Sold the old TV tonight. Had 
@benyl
 drive a trailer to haul the 950H for me. Between the weekend and a Monday they sold the last one. No clue when next one is coming. Left empty handed and can’t enjoy my supposed to be completed home theater upgrade till who knows when.

----------


## danno

What speakers did you go with?? I was debating in wall but ended with towers. Curious how good they are.

----------


## rage2

> What speakers did you go with?? I was debating in wall but ended with towers. Curious how good they are.



Nothing expensive. Wish I remember the name of the speakers. They do the job well. The subwoofer filling in the lows that the speakers can’t do well hides the actual speaker quality well. Sounds like ass with subwoofer off. Have a Polk 12” 300W hiding in the corner.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Poor Benyl.

----------


## killramos

> FFS. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the old TV tonight. Had 
> @benyl
>  drive a trailer to haul the 950H for me. Between the weekend and a Monday they sold the last one. No clue when next one is coming. Left empty handed and can’t enjoy my supposed to be completed home theater upgrade till who knows when.



Let me me know if you need a better friend with a truck

----------


## ?????

> You'll get better feedback on RFD. Everyone here buys some baller ass TV's. I'm waiting for the TCL



Thanks I'll give that a try. I mean best budget 75" of 2020 on RTINGS. 




> I'm far from the right guy to ask what's right and wrong about a tv, but i'd say the black aren't great and the speakers suck. it has lots of good about it, the dolby vision is there and android tv so kids don't use my xbox. i don't use the speakers anyway but it's worth noting. 
> 
> i have a sony xbr700 which is a little old now, and it outperforms that easily. if i was willing to part with more money i'd get the oled.






> I can tell you what’s bad about TCL and Hisense. The software is brutal. While the panel itself isn’t that bad, comparable to lower and mid range Vizios, they have flawed implementation of HDR with poor tone mapping, so movies with dark scenes look worse in HDR than SDR. 
> 
> I mean, if you don’t care about DV or HDR, by all means they’re great TVs. Just don’t expect baller image quality. My parents love them. 
> 
> Vizio was by far the best bang for the buck. Most popular TV around here. Now we’re stuck buying baller TVs now that they’ve pulled out of Canada.



Its more for a room we only use once in a while. I'm coming from a kdlw850a and a 930e so I don't think I can expect too much out of it. 
As long as it's not complete shit I would be able to live with it. 

@rage2
 might have to take that pill

----------


## rage2

> Its more for a room we only use once in a while. I'm coming from a kdlw850a and a 930e so I don't think I can expect too much out of it. 
> As long as it's not complete shit I would be able to live with it. 
> 
> @rage2
>  might have to take that pill



It's not complete shit. If you're watching cable/satellite/telus TV and kids shows, it does its job just fine. You want to turn down the lights and watch a movie, you'll start questioning the image quality here and there. Throw on a HDR DV movie on movie night and you'll wonder what the HDR fuss is about if you don't know any better.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> FFS. 
> 
> Attachment 94141
> 
> Sold the old TV tonight. Had 
> @benyl
>  drive a trailer to haul the 950H for me. Between the weekend and a Monday they sold the last one. No clue when next one is coming. Left empty handed and can’t enjoy my supposed to be completed home theater upgrade till who knows when.



I am kind of wondering if that single strip wall mount can handle a 75".

----------


## rage2

> I am kind of wondering if that single strip wall mount can handle a 75".



It’s rated for 150lbs. Funny enough, the old sharp 80 was 140lbs while the Sony 85 is only 100lbs.

----------


## benyl

> Let me me know if you need a better friend with a truck



Please. I drove over a 16ft tandem axle enclosed trailer. That 80 behemoth would have been transported upright and completely covered. Only white glove service for 
@rage2

----------


## killramos

85”  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

Well since the TV still isn’t here with no ETA, I’m going to pick up smaller versions of the TVs for some side by side comparison. 

Picking up a 65X95H now and a 65CX OLED this weekend. Any other TVs you guys want me to test? Going to bench mark them all against my Vizio Quantum X.

----------


## killramos

Doesnt rtings do that for you?

----------


## rage2

> Doesnt rtings do that for you?



haha I guess. it's nice to see it subjectively against my own material vs interpreting someone else's numbers.

----------


## killramos

Sounds fun for sure, my vote is the X900H.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Please. I drove over a 16ft tandem axle enclosed trailer. That 80” behemoth would have been transported upright and completely covered. Only white glove service for 
> @rage2



2 days late....

----------


## rage2

> Sounds fun for sure, my vote is the X900H.



I'll add it on the list.




> 2 days late....



To be fair 
@benyl
 was available earlier but I was busy haha.

----------


## rage2

Man I dunno if I wanna setup several TVs. That was a massive PITA unpacking and I’ll have to pack it all up again lol. 

Just ran through my usual movie tests, and mostly in line with rtings numbers on what’s better, with a few exceptions. The 950h definitely isn’t as bright on highlights, but it’s negligible, especially in a light controlled room. Highlights aren’t blinding like the Quantum X, but it still pops pretty hard. When the lights are on, that’s where you really see the difference where the Quantum X shines. Daylight scenes have a much less noticeable pop, muzzle flash at the beginning of zombieland 2 doesn’t look life like compared to the Quantum X. It’s fine in the dark though. Blacks aren’t as black on the 950h, in line with rtings numbers. 

Where it deviates compared to rtings is blooming. There’s a couple scenes where blooming is terrible on the QX, and there is none on the 950h even though backlight control is rated higher on the QX. The other is color space, the QX supposedly has a greater color space coverage, but the 950h is clearly more vibrant, especially in dark scenes with lots of well lit vibrant colors. Example is the night time wedding party scene in Crazy Rich Asians. My guess is that the processing on the 950h is far superior to the QX. 

Pretty happy with it in the basement in a light controlled room. The blooming didn’t bother me too much, but it’s definitely nice to have that completely gone.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Open box discounts coming up.

----------


## tha_bandit

costco.ca doing 200 gift card for anyone looking to get a tv >2k, today only

----------


## JfuckinC

https://www.costco.ca/lg-86-in.-smar...100661210.html

Is this TV any good?

----------


## killramos

It’s big and cheap, that said I haven’t really heard anything good about LG’s non OLEDs. But for that price maybe you don’t care.

----------


## sabad66

> I think Im settling on the Sony. No other options in 80+ sizes and I hate Sony. Looked at Samsung and the lack of Dolby vision sealed its fate as the Xbox series features Dolby vision gaming. Worked out a deal at $4400 if anyones looking for one.



Do you have a contact at Visions that hooked you up with this deal? I'm looking for a new sound bar and hoping i can find someone to cut me a deal. If you have a good salesperson's contact info would you mind PM'ing me? TIA

----------


## rage2

> It’s big and cheap, that said I haven’t really heard anything good about LG’s non OLEDs. But for that price maybe you don’t care.



That about sums it up. It's fucking massive. My cousin has the previous year model. It does the job, HDR doesn't stand out, but not many people care about HDR anyways.

----------


## bjstare

> What speakers did you go with?? I was debating in wall but ended with towers. Curious how good they are.



My dad's got a bunch of klipsch speakers in his ceiling and walls around his house, and they sound awesome. He was particular about building right-sized boxes for all the ceiling ones, which I'm sure helps. And the in-walls sound as good or better than the polk audio towers he replaced.

----------


## killramos

So 
@rage2
, where is our comparo!

----------


## HiSpec

> Do you have a contact at Visions that hooked you up with this deal? I'm looking for a new sound bar and hoping i can find someone to cut me a deal. If you have a good salesperson's contact info would you mind PM'ing me? TIA



I'd like the contact as well!!

----------


## beecue

The 900H is $100 off now but I haven't sold my current TV yet  :Frown: . 

Maybe I listed it too high, not sure what it's worth, Vizio P65-C1 with 2 years warranty left.

----------


## killramos

Costco has reasonable prices on the 900 and 950s with the legendary warranty available.

Where is everyones heads at for mounts? Im looking for whatever is slimmest possible since the side of whatever I get will be exposed (no framing of any kind). I had looking at cords and hardware.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Costco has reasonable prices on the 900 and 950’s with the legendary warranty available.
> 
> Where is everyone’s heads at for mounts? I’m looking for whatever is slimmest possible since the side of whatever I get will be exposed (no framing of any kind). I had looking at cords and hardware.



I have used Kanto for the last three TVs and they very good. https://www.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?...&keyword=kanto

----------


## beecue

Saw this on rfd. Sony's come with 5 year warranty now? https://www.sony.com/articleimage/se...F000007dHdmQAE

----------


## rage2

> So 
> @rage2
> , where is our comparo!



My tv showed up lol. 





> Saw this on rfd. Sony's come with 5 year warranty now? https://www.sony.com/articleimage/se...F000007dHdmQAE



Mine says 1 year.

----------


## killramos

> My tv showed up lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says 1 year.



How are you liking it?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

How was the delivery service? How likely are you to recommend to your friends?

----------


## rage2

> How are you liking it?



I started with the rtings setting, and eventually deviated a little on the brightness and backlight settings to get a little more HDR pop. It's no PQX but it's definitely close. I was able to get daylight scenes to pop, such as the Zombieland example I mentioned previously playing with the 65. It's a fuck ton brighter than the old TV.

Dolby Vision and Atmos makes movies incredible. The whole helicopter scenes in MI:Fallout is just incredible, the sharpness of 4K, the brightness of sun/reflections, fire, sound, it's better than theater experience. I mean a Vizio 85 would be better maybe, but yea, first time I'm really happy and content with my HT since it was first built.

Moving between this and my PQX, the difference is negligible. It's bright but not eye searing with the 950h. Just happy I'm able to get daylight HDR to pop which I couldn't with the base settings.

----------


## killramos

Color gamut should be better than your PQX as well.

Hella tempting... I’m feeling less likely to get a new iPhone this year (unless it’s dramatically better than expected) so a tv upgrade is definitely a consideration in the next 3-9 months.

Sad that a new cell phone is actually comparably priced to a new TV these days.

----------


## rage2

> Color gamut should be better than your PQX as well.
> 
> Hella tempting... I’m feeling less likely to get a new iPhone this year (unless it’s dramatically better than expected) so a tv upgrade is definitely a consideration in the next 3-9 months.
> 
> Sad that a new cell phone is actually comparably priced to a new TV these days.



rtings says color coverage is worse on the 950h. To my eye, it’s more vibrant than the PQX in identical scene comparison. Only thing I can think of is the processing engine is better on the 950h while the PQX is better on synthetic tests.

If it wasn’t for a pandemic, I’d invite you over to check it out.

----------


## killramos

All good, I appreciate your input.

I feel like I am the same way with TV’s as I am with cars, I plan and plan but ultimately just say fuck it and pick one up on a whim one day. End of the day the tv I have isn’t terrible. 

Just trying to keep myself informed on the options in the market.

----------


## cars5431

FYI I just bought 75 900h and at visions there selling for less than advertised sale price shown in flyer/online. Listed at 2598 I got for 2498.

----------


## rage2

> All good, I appreciate your input.
> 
> I feel like I am the same way with TV’s as I am with cars, I plan and plan but ultimately just say fuck it and pick one up on a whim one day. End of the day the tv I have isn’t terrible. 
> 
> Just trying to keep myself informed on the options in the market.



I'm actually relatively slow in upgrading TV's in the house. It's just that I have a lot of TVs lol. The 950h replaced a 6 year old 80" 1080p relic with a whopping 200 nits of brightness. The black levels are so bad that in dark scenes it just flickers back and forth between off and grey on backlight lol.

----------


## zechs

Might have missed it posted earlier, but what is the "next big thing" in tv tech?

Are we close to getting it readily available for regular consumers?

I have a 65" TV right now, mostly happy with it, but can see the banding, especially in darker scenes. My one limiting factor is burn-in, I'm awful for pausing games for hours at a time.

If one wanted to step up from a Vizio M65, is there anything worthwhile on the market in a 75? I've been trying dolby vision products after reading rage2's thoughts, definitely want to have access to that feature.

----------


## killramos

Micro led is the next big thing.

Solid HDR and VRR are the current big things. Depending on priorities.

----------


## rage2

> Micro led is the next big thing.
> 
> Solid HDR and VRR are the current big things. Depending on priorities.



To expand on that, HDR enhances color, and brightness. Safe to say that every display tech has got the color side nailed at this point. The battle is between brightness, 0 brightness (OLED perfect black) and max brightness (eye searing Vizio PX peak brightness). We’re nowhere near the end of chasing brightness, Dolby Vision has a max brightness spec of 10000 nits, while current films are graded up to 4000 nits. Top line Vizios hit around 2500 so there’s a ways to go before we even reach what current films are mastered at. 

That’s where MicroLED comes in, it fixes the zero black issue by being lit per pixel like OLED, and can easily hit 4000 nits per pixel without creating blooming issues. I believe the current barrier has to do with yield, and power consumption. Probably a few years before we see them in stores.

----------


## Disoblige

Damn. Any reason why I shouldn't pull the trigger on a Sony X800H if I am looking for a decent 55"? Looks real nice in store at Costco.

----------


## rage2

> Damn. Any reason why I shouldn't pull the trigger on a Sony X800H if I am looking for a decent 55"? Looks real nice in store at Costco.



Probably be able to find a visions to sell you a 900h for almost the same money.

----------


## Disoblige

> Probably be able to find a visions to sell you a 900h for almost the same money.



Oh?...
I'd buy a 900h for $1000 but impossible to find...

----------


## rage2

> Oh?...
> I'd buy a 900h for $1000 but impossible to find...



Visions has been discounting pretty hard. Doesn’t hurt to try to get as close to your target price as possible. The big difference between the 2 is local dimming which makes a massive difference for any dark content you might be watching. Unless grey is your favorite color haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sony is price controlled. I don't think there is anything Visions or any vendor can do. Same price at all stores, all the time.
The closest thing would be for them to throw in other stuff for nearly free.

----------


## killramos

> Sony is price controlled. I don't think there is anything Visions or any vendor can do. Same price at all stores, all the time.
> The closest thing would be for them to throw in other stuff for nearly free.



Unless you are Rage2. He’s speshul.

----------


## rage2

> Sony is price controlled. I don't think there is anything Visions or any vendor can do. Same price at all stores, all the time.
> The closest thing would be for them to throw in other stuff for nearly free.



They took $800 off my 950h.

Edit - $950 off. Best Buy also price matched it.

----------


## killramos

> They took $800 off my 950h.
> 
> Edit - $950 off. Best Buy also price matched it.



Que Especiale!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They took $800 off my 950h.
> 
> Edit - $950 off. Best Buy also price matched it.



Dunno. It was for certain about a year ago. Either it's no longer the case or vendors are breaking the rules "during these unprecedented times".

Maybe they were giving you the best sale price that was scheduled to be available, but was not technically on at that time.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

London Drugs is supposed to have a big sale in 2 days. MinusWhales wait for it.

I could use a TV for a bright room. How's this for $1500? Rtings review for this is confusing.
https://www.costco.ca/lg-65-in.-smar...100655713.html

or this https://www.amazon.ca/LG-UHD-Smart-O.../dp/B0829RYP8V for $1998

----------


## Disoblige

I got a BNIB 55" NANO85 that I'm planning to return for the Sony 800H or better.

Also saw the 65" NANO85 at Costco in person and was a no for me.

----------


## rage2

LG nano is a marketing gimmick. LG LEDs are decent if you care about size. It’s a big cheap mediocre tv. Not great at anything, decent at everything. Personally I wouldn’t buy LG other than OLED. 

OLEDs are average for bright rooms. They get bright enough as long as the auto dimming doesn’t kick in. OLEDs really shine in light controlled rooms, but there are certain drawbacks to OLEDs that I’m not a fan of. Scroll back a couple pages. Black crush is also an issue but can tweak it a bit to address, although it does kill black levels a bit doing so.

Even the 950h tries to be OLED so much that it suffers from black crush. That’s where I had to tweak my settings a bit to recover dark details to find a balance where I don’t get grey blacks but still able to see dark details. 

Honestly, most TVs are good enough these days for day to day viewing. Every TV that’s not bargain basement priced pretty much has wide color nailed. Like in the Netflix thread, you’re just listening to a bunch of videophiles whine about inconsequential details while watching and nitpicking HDR titles over and over. If you don’t care about buying UHD Blu-rays or streaming good HDR content (ie not Netflix) everything I post is completely pointless haha.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Yes. OLED has AIDS.

I think I have a small 950h. The TV says that the model is 4K UR3. Quite happy with it.

Edit: It's just a peasantly X800H. Less happy with it now.

----------


## cherpintow

I'm really torn between the 85" X900H and the 75" X950H, they are about the same cost and basically at my budget for a tv. I have a big wall in the basement the tv is going on so it can definitely handle the 85" I just don't know if I'll regret getting the lower model in a few years down the road, or if the 900H is close enough in picture that I wouldn't notice. I did go and look at both tv's but they weren't near each other in the store. They both had a good picture but the x900h didn't blow me away or anything, was just solid. Hmmmm

----------


## JfuckinC

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=UN82RU9000

is this one any good? I'm so indecisive and confused lol... Netflix and xbox is all i do.. barely any xbox even.

----------


## Asian_defender

> I'm really torn between the 85" X900H and the 75" X950H, they are about the same cost and basically at my budget for a tv. I have a big wall in the basement the tv is going on so it can definitely handle the 85" I just don't know if I'll regret getting the lower model in a few years down the road, or if the 900H is close enough in picture that I wouldn't notice. I did go and look at both tv's but they weren't near each other in the store. They both had a good picture but the x900h didn't blow me away or anything, was just solid. Hmmmm



Size for sure. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 25% more screen
Its not like the X900H is a bad model, still a very nice TV

----------


## Asian_defender

> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=UN82RU9000
> 
> is this one any good? I'm so indecisive and confused lol... Netflix and xbox is all i do.. barely any xbox even.



some of the guys here might disagree with me but I'd go with the Costco TU for $200 cheaper
https://www.costco.ca/samsung-85-in....100645836.html
performance is roughly about the same and you can tack on the Costco warranty and still be ahead. If you don't care about HDR I think it's a great tv for the money

----------


## JfuckinC

> some of the guys here might disagree with me but I'd go with the Costco TU for $200 cheaper
> https://www.costco.ca/samsung-85-in....100645836.html
> performance is roughly about the same and you can tack on the Costco warranty and still be ahead. If you don't care about HDR I think it's a great tv for the money



So the TU is 120 moition, meaning 60hz native refresh right? someone told me that i should try and get 120hz native to future proof for xbox and so netflix looks better?

----------


## killramos

There us literally no point in future proofing if you aren’t getting a top end HDR panel.

Netflix is 60Hz content, and Xbox won’t pass 120Hz unless you are HDMI 2.1 anyway.

Get a 120Hz panel if you want but just know you aren’t passing anything with that high of a refresh rate to the tv anyway.

----------


## Asian_defender

> So the TU is 120 moition, meaning 60hz native refresh right? someone told me that i should try and get 120hz native to future proof for xbox and so netflix looks better?



If 120hz is important for you then go with the RU9000

Edit: see post above. 120hz isn't going to be a big deal for most people. Especially in the budget range

----------


## JfuckinC

Fair enough! what about when the new xbox i probably wont even buy, but might buy maybe, comes out... haha

appreciate the help. I am going to get my basement all setup this weekend, only thing missing will be a TV!

----------


## killramos

Im just saying spend as little as possible and you are winning when it comes to budget tvs.

I’m not saying your tv will look bad, it will probably look great. But just that future proofing is essentially stupid (and probably impossible) right now.

What make of this thread is is a few of us chasing Halo picture quality that some (most) people just don’t care about. 

Whenever I have friends and family visit I get nothing but compliments on the picture quality of my tv, and it has none of the benefits Rage has been preaching on.

----------


## Disoblige

> Whenever I have friends and family visit I get nothing but compliments on the picture quality of my tv, and it has none of the benefits Rage has been preaching on.



So what? That's like a group of friends saying "nice Mustang bro".

Besides, who cares what their friends and family has to say about their TV? lol. Weird.

----------


## killramos

> So what? That's like a group of friends saying "nice Mustang bro".
> 
> Besides, who cares what their friends and family has to say about their TV? lol. Weird.



My only point is I take that as my litmus test for normal people not giving a shit about the kind of crap we discuss in this tv thread.

Most tv’s are more than suitable for most people and don’t overthink it if you aren’t a tv nerd. It’s not that I care what they think, it’s that most people don’t care at all.

----------


## rage2

Some clarity on 120hz.

[email protected] is doable today. Even on the Xbox One. It's a HDMI 2.0 standard there.



Future proofing is the [email protected] modes. That requires HDMI 2.1 and more expensive cables that can pass the higher bandwidth. Neither PS5 or series X is powerful enough to do [email protected] gaming. The target is [email protected] which most TV's today can do. VRR is really the only reason you want to future proof for HDMI 2.1 if you even notice screen tearing or poor frame rates.

Samsung totally fucked the xU line after the NU8000 (I have that one in 82"). They stripped it down when it went RU and continues to be the bottom of the barrel in the Samsung line. Most notably, it got rid of local dimming completely. Not that local dimming was spectacular on the MU8000 and NU8000 before they neutered it even more.

----------


## rage2

> My only point is I take that as my litmus test for normal people not giving a shit about the kind of crap we discuss in this tv thread.
> 
> Most tv’s are more than suitable for most people and don’t overthink it if you aren’t a tv nerd. It’s not that I care what they think, it’s that most people don’t care at all.



This x 1000 haha.

edit - thinking about this again, I *think* there might be a shift in this thinking as the Series X and S rolls out. Way more accessible HDR/DV content.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I am tempted to do the Samsung buy a 65/75" Frame TV get a 32" Frame tv deal, but I don't have a use for the 32". Is anyone interested in the 32?

----------


## jwslam

> I am tempted to do the Samsung buy a 65/75" Frame TV get a 32" Frame tv deal, but I don't have a use for the 32". Is anyone interested in the 32?



what's your price?

nvm. even 32 is too rich for my blood. just a student here.

----------


## killramos

I don’t have much to add other than I really love my frame. Got another one for my parents and I’m seriously getting a third for the lake. Not in 32” sorry, maybe it would make a good option for when you are on the can?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I don’t have much to add other than I really love my frame. Got another one for my parents and I’m seriously getting a third for the lake. Not in 32” sorry, maybe it would make a good option for when you are on the can?



That is actually a great idea. I already have an outlet for the bidet. I may have to sit backwards.

----------


## roopi

Tv nerds is this a good buy? I'm not a gamer, I watch sports and shit on Netflix. I'd just like a larger tv then my current setup. I've only bought samsung tv's in the past and never had issues. Are Sonys pretty reliable?

https://www.costco.ca/.product.9197575.html

----------


## rage2

> Tv nerds is this a good buy? I'm not a gamer, I watch sports and shit on Netflix. I'd just like a larger tv then my current setup. I've only bought samsung tv's in the past and never had issues. Are Sonys pretty reliable?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/.product.9197575.html



It’s a larger tv so it checks that box. If size is your only criteria there are cheaper 75s out there.

----------


## dj_rice

> Tv nerds is this a good buy? I'm not a gamer, I watch sports and shit on Netflix. I'd just like a larger tv then my current setup. I've only bought samsung tv's in the past and never had issues. Are Sonys pretty reliable?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/.product.9197575.html



Whatever TV you get from Costco, spring for the $99 warranty to get 5 years total coverage then you dont have to worry about reliability but Sonys are pretty good. Are you set on getting the 75? As your choice isnt the Bravia line. If your okay with 65", the X800H or X900H are better with the XBR line up

----------


## roopi

Not set on 75" but I'm upgrading in size from a 55" so figured might as well make the jump to 75" to 82". Looking to keep spend $2100 max. Basically looking for the best tv in that size range.

----------


## rage2

> Not set on 75" but I'm upgrading in size from a 55" so figured might as well make the jump to 75" to 82". Looking to keep spend $2100 max. Basically looking for the best tv in that size range.



it's so hard to qualify best, but based on what you're using it for (sports, Netflix) size is prob your biggest wow factor. Hisense 85", under $2k right now at Costco.

----------


## Disoblige

What's best 55" TV for a bright room facing windows?

I know X950H would be a good one, but $1600 is a bit more than I wanted to spend for 55".

----------


## beecue

Well it's a good thing I decided to wait to get a new TV instead of the 900H.

Looks like 120 HZ doesn't even work properly. Text gets blurry.

https://www.rtings.com/tv/discussion...120hz-blur-bug

----------


## rage2

> What's best 55" TV for a bright room facing windows?
> 
> I know X950H would be a good one, but $1600 is a bit more than I wanted to spend for 55".



Go to rtings, find a tv that has over 500 nits SDR real world brightness. That’s literally the minimum brightness you want in a bright room with occasional and partial direct sunlight. Or be a baller and get the Samsung terrace haha. 




> Well it's a good thing I decided to wait to get a new TV instead of the 900H.
> 
> Looks like 120 HZ doesn't even work properly. Text gets blurry.
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/discussion...120hz-blur-bug



Who would’ve guessed!




> I find it hilarious that all the gaming forums have people buying the Sony 900H. #1 you're getting average image quality, and #2 HDMI 2.1 isn't even on that TV yet. Sony promises to update it to HDMI 2.1 and yea, I wouldn't trust them to deliver. Total crapshoot.
> 
> Buy the right feature that you actually care about today, and not "future proof" features that you have no idea if it even applies to you or not.



There’s no tv out this year that will make gamers happy. 




Covers it from a features perspective. Still have to overlay PQ on top of that decision making.

----------


## killramos

I think I am coming around to the 950H, especially after figuring out I was wrong about my receiver supporting HDMI2.1 anyway so really that’s all for a HT redo probably 4-5 years from now.

Will be keeping an eye on Costco and other BF deals on the 950H. Hoping to get one south of 3k (75”).

If not I’ll roll the dice on whatever is around next year. My current tv is by no means bad.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This guy's buddy is showing BB sales on that TV tomorrow.

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/best...-sale-2413842/

----------


## Disoblige

> Go to rtings, find a tv that has over 500 nits SDR real world brightness. That’s literally the minimum brightness you want in a bright room with occasional and partial direct sunlight. Or be a baller and get the Samsung terrace haha.



That is useful info. Thanks.

----------


## Xtrema

> Will be keeping an eye on Costco and other BF deals on the 950H. Hoping to get one south of 3k (75).



https://forums.redflagdeals.com/best...-sale-2413842/

75" X950H - $2999.99 (Oct 30)

EDIT: too slow

----------


## rage2

> I think I am coming around to the 950H, especially after figuring out I was wrong about my receiver supporting HDMI2.1 anyway so really that’s all for a HT redo probably 4-5 years from now.
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on Costco and other BF deals on the 950H. Hoping to get one south of 3k (75”).
> 
> If not I’ll roll the dice on whatever is around next year. My current tv is by no means bad.






> This guy's buddy is showing BB sales on that TV tomorrow.
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/best...-sale-2413842/



LG CX dropped huge in price today too.

55" - $1900
65" - $2600
77" - $5000

Glad to see I'm still ahead on the 85" 950h @ $4350.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The sales are probably going to be good this year for black friday. 
Sony or LG for OLED?

----------


## killramos

> LG CX dropped huge in price today too.
> 
> 55" - $1900
> 65" - $2600
> 77" - $5000
> 
> Glad to see I'm still ahead on the 85" 950h @ $4350.



Fucking scope creep. Right when I was coming around to the 950 haha. Honestly I thinking until ABL is fixed the CX isn’t worth the extra 2k to me.

----------


## rage2

> Fucking scope creep. Right when I was coming around to the 950 haha. Honestly I thinking until ABL is fixed the CX isn’t worth the extra 2k to me.



ABL will never be fixed. It's an inherent problem with OLED displays. It can't do high brightness for extended periods of time as it kills the life of each pixel, retention, etc.

But yea those black levels are sexy as hell haha.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

https://www.amazon.ca/Sony-55-inch-B...IK6Y9EEQB&th=1

A8H 55" $1798
A8H 65" $2498

Good deal?

----------


## Disoblige

I narrowed it down to 55" Sony X950H or 55" Samsung Q90 for TV in a bright living room with windows.

Other than the local dimming 
@rage2
 mentioned, if I mainly care about the bright room/glare, should I just save $700 and get the X800H for $1k, which still has over 500 nits?
Edit: Damn that rting photo showing the grey screen on the X800H is awful  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

It’s going to be very hard for me to not pull the trigger on the 950 tomorrow.

----------


## Disoblige

> It’s going to be very hard for me to not pull the trigger on the 950 tomorrow.



I don't get it. All those prices are the same, with the sale ending today. Now another sale starts tomorrow with the same price? lol...

----------


## ganesh

> It’s going to be very hard for me to not pull the trigger on the 950 tomorrow.



If you are happy to go to Airdire I can save a little bit more than the price @reage2 got. If you are interested PM me I will give you my contact.

----------


## killramos

> I don't get it. All those prices are the same, with the sale ending today. Now another sale starts tomorrow with the same price? lol...



I thought that quote was the deal started Oct 30 at Best Buy?

I’m hoping Costco matches personally.

- - - Updated - - -




> If you are happy to go to Airdire I can save a little bit more than the price @reage2 got. If you are interested PM me I will give you my contact.



Is this Visions? I’m getting a 75 not Rages Monstrosity haha

----------


## Disoblige

> I thought that quote was the deal started Oct 30 at Best Buy?
> 
> I’m hoping Costco matches personally.



It is. I'm just mad they don't discount the price for the 55" at all  :Guns: 
It's the same price at Best Buy, Costco, etc. Lame.

----------


## ganesh

> I thought that quote was the deal started Oct 30 at Best Buy?
> 
> I’m hoping Costco matches personally.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Visions? I’m getting a 75 not Rages Monstrosity haha



Yes it is Visions.

----------


## killramos

> Yes it is Visions.



Cool. I’ll let you know where I get to.

----------


## rage2

> I narrowed it down to 55" Sony X950H or 55" Samsung Q90 for TV in a bright living room with windows.
> 
> Other than the local dimming 
> @rage2
>  mentioned, if I mainly care about the bright room/glare, should I just save $700 and get the X800H for $1k, which still has over 500 nits?
> Edit: Damn that rting photo showing the grey screen on the X800H is awful



X800H isn't bright enough. The 950H is 50% brighter in normal modes, but can crank up to over 2x brighter. X900 would be the minimum for a bright room if you're looking at the Sonys. Go pick up both 900 and 950, return the one that you don't want.

As for Samsung, remember Samsung continues to refuse Dolby Vision support, so you're losing out a bit if you care about HDR content.




> It’s going to be very hard for me to not pull the trigger on the 950 tomorrow.



I played some Shadow of the Tomb Raider last weekend, HDR, Atmos, the works. I'm a happy man.

----------


## Disoblige

Fuck it! There is no in between. Either cheap it out, or go on the higher range.
X950H it is  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

I've been itching to upgrade our M65 to something bigger but I don't have the room haha.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The specs on the Q90. So bright!

----------


## killramos

Sales are on and looks like Costco is matching on the XBR

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

@killramos
 65" 950h is $1898 at Visions. Costco is still at $2198
https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR65X950H

----------


## killramos

Thanks for the update, I ordered a 75” 950H this morning.

If I hate it you know I’m going to be bitching out 
@rage2
 hard  :ROFL!: 

If anyone is looking for a cheap option I will be selling my 70” Samsung KU6290 which I believe is still under Costco 5 year warranty that’s is in great shape.

----------


## chongkee_

> Sales are on and looks like Costco is matching on the XBR



What's the lowest price have you seen for the XBR950?
Looking to snag an 85" but might settle for the 900 instead.

----------


## rage2

> What's the lowest price have you seen for the XBR950?
> Looking to snag an 85" but might settle for the 900 instead.



I have the receipt for mine that you can use to price match. $4350.

I'll post my 950h settings tonight. I used the rtings settings as a base and made some tweaks.

----------


## killramos

Sweet thanks, mine is scheduled for Thursday arrival.

----------


## rage2

Some notes.

- These settings are using AppleTV 4K and matched frame rate and matched dynamic range so that all material is played properly. Same thing with Xbox One X. What plays from the native app on the TV might be different not coming in from HDMI.

- There are 3 separate settings for the picture modes, SDR, HDR and Dolby Vision.

- I did not include Advanced Color Settings as they vary panel to panel. You can use the standard settings from rtings as a starting point and tweak. I had to do small adjustments to red and yellow on my set compared to rtings. Probably more tweaks if I wasn't doing it by eye.

- Even tho there are 3 separate settings, some options are locked between modes. Example is black level, it's locked between SDR and HDR, while Dolby Vision has a unique value. I could've used a slightly higher black level value for HDR.

- I went off the rtings settings because there's a bit of black crush especially in SDR content.

- To get to each custom mode for adjustment, just play content in those 3 modes to access the settings while it's playing. Or set your Apple TV to output to that mode to force it in there.

----------


## chongkee_

I thought I was set on a 85 950H but I keep going back to a 900H. I'll have to see both TVs in person. The more I look into it the more I'm having a hard time justifying the price difference.
This TV will be going in a brightly lit room, big south facing windows on the side. 
It'll see 50% streaming, 30% sports(F1, NFL, NBA) and 20% gaming(PS5 on the way)

----------


## killramos

Bright room means the 950H is the one to go with. And streaming has great HDR performance.

----------


## jwslam

What do y'all recommend for a fireplace pull down mount? Primecables?

----------


## cherpintow

Ordered the 75" x950h through Visions. They knocked an extra $200 off the sale price if I purchased the 5 year warranty so I went with that. I like the fact that it turns into store credit if you don't use it. Hoping they stay in business for 5 more years.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Go back and return the warranty. Keep the $200 off.

----------


## cyra1ax

> What do y'all recommend for a fireplace pull down mount? Primecables?



I have the Kanto one. Looks like its either discontinued or they're coming out with a new one.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Ordered the 75" x950h through Visions. They knocked an extra $200 off the sale price if I purchased the 5 year warranty so I went with that. I like the fact that it turns into store credit if you don't use it. Hoping they stay in business for 5 more years.



The only catch is that store credit has a high minimum purchase amount when you go to use it, guaranteeing that you buy something from them that gives them at least $200 of margin back. It's possible that has changed recently, but that is how Visions has always done it when I've got that warranty. Usually it isn't a big deal if you are buying another TV with it or something, but it's not like a gift card you can go buy little things with to use it up. In the world of grossly overpriced third party warranties theirs definitely isn't the worst.

----------


## killramos

> Ordered the 75" x950h through Visions. They knocked an extra $200 off the sale price if I purchased the 5 year warranty so I went with that. I like the fact that it turns into store credit if you don't use it. Hoping they stay in business for 5 more years.



Is that a better deal than just buying it from Costco and extending warranty to 5 years for $100?

Visions TV+Warranty = 3587.99 -200=3387.99

Costco = 2998+100 = 3098

Before tax. Or did they give you a better deal than that?

----------


## cherpintow

> Is that a better deal than just buying it from Costco and extending warranty to 5 years for $100?
> 
> Visions TV+Warranty = 3587.99 -200=3387.99
> 
> Costco = 2998+100 = 3098
> 
> Before tax. Or did they give you a better deal than that?



Ended up being TV $2698 + Warranty $598 = $3296. I'm usually not a warranty guy but the fact that it turns into store credit sold me on it.

----------


## killramos

Being able to sleep at night after a big purchase is very important.

----------


## dirtsniffer

lol at the cost of that warranty.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That warranty is the equivelent of buying a domestic car at MSRP because you got a good deal on the trade-in. Like the 4-square worksheet, it's all a shell game.

----------


## killramos

> That warranty is the equivelent of buying a domestic car at MSRP because you got a good deal on the trade-in. Like the 4-square worksheet, it's all a shell game.



Savage

----------


## Disoblige

Costco seems like a way better option.

Although I am having a tough time going with warranty even if it is only $100. I feel 2 year is adequate to get most of the kinks out if there are issues.

----------


## killramos

> Costco seems like a way better option.
> 
> Although I am having a tough time going with warranty even if it is only $100. I feel 2 year is adequate to get most of the kinks out if there are issues.



I consider it less insurance as much as a new tv lottery ticket with Costco. A lottery ticket that just gets better odds as the tv gets more expensive.

----------


## Disoblige

> I consider it less insurance as much as a new tv lottery ticket with Costco. A lottery ticket that just gets better odds as the tv gets more expensive.



Ya makes sense, I get it.
I would do $300 for 10 yr warranty.. Heheheheheh...

----------


## rage2

> Costco seems like a way better option.
> 
> Although I am having a tough time going with warranty even if it is only $100. I feel 2 year is adequate to get most of the kinks out if there are issues.



950h is 1 year warranty. Visions bumps it up to 2 if you're on their mailing list. I've only bought warranty from Costco cuz it's cheap.

Of all my TV history, I've had 2 TV's fail (both Samsungs funny enough). One was no power under warranty, the other was my parent's Samsung which failed after 1.5 years, no power. That costed $150 to fix. Way cheaper than warranties outside Costco.

----------


## Disoblige

Costco website says TV is 2 yr warranty included though?

----------


## Xtrema

> 950h is 1 year warranty. Visions bumps it up to 2 if you're on their mailing list. I've only bought warranty from Costco cuz it's cheap.
> 
> Of all my TV history, I've had 2 TV's fail (both Samsungs funny enough). One was no power under warranty, the other was my parent's Samsung which failed after 1.5 years, no power. That costed $150 to fix. Way cheaper than warranties outside Costco.



I have to say, I have only lost a Samsung panel and a Panasonic rear projection in 30+ years of TV buying. Everything are still going strong (even the Sony CRT I kept for retro gaming).

----------


## killramos

Yea Costco is 2 year warranty. Plus $100 to extend that to 5 years. 

Visions is 1, plus 1 if you join their emails. Plus $600 or whatever to extend to 5 years.

There is also whatever floats out of your CC coverage. 

I get where Rage is coming from, I think it’s been beaten to death that extended warranties are net profit drivers across all products.

----------


## rage2

> Costco website says TV is 2 yr warranty included though?



My bad, didn't realize Costco did an extra year like Visions too.

----------


## killramos

Got the call and TV is arriving a day earlier than expected, tomorrow afternoon!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I haven't been following the baller discussions here, but any reccomendations for a ~50" that has okay integrated speakers and will stand on a cabinet without being wobbly? Cheap and cheerful okay. I think TNG broadcasts in 8-bit. 
Don't need 5k, "smart" features or any fancy shit.

----------


## killramos

There is essentially no such thing as good integrated speakers.

rtings says the LG GX has the best integrated speakers  :ROFL!: 

There is no getting away from smart features these days unfortunately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't need good, just mediocre. Clearly I don't do fancy audio, just need to hear Brent Spiners voice clearly.

----------


## Xtrema

> I haven't been following the baller discussions here, but any reccomendations for a ~50" that has okay integrated speakers and will stand on a cabinet without being wobbly? Cheap and cheerful okay. I think TNG broadcasts in 8-bit. 
> Don't need 5k, "smart" features or any fancy shit.



Just wait for one of those TCL4 or 5 series goes on sale. I am surprised the lower end of the segment is staying out of BF this time. Those panels were cheaper during Prime Day. In the US, I think the 50" TCL4 can be had for $148 USD and $378 Canadian pesos at Wally World.

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/tcl-50-.../6000199546233

And they come with Roku built in so you don't really need any other devices for watching TNG on Netflix.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

You can still buy TVs without smart features.

If you don't really care and just need 50", wait for Black Friday, pick a cheap 50" TV from a major brand (Samsung, LG, etc.), confirm on rtings it is decent, and purchase. There isn't much separating all the entry level TV's from the major brands.

Should be $300-$500 tops for an entry level 50". Even now there are a bunch on sale in that range, not sure how much better it will be on BF.

Every TV has garbage integrated speakers but it'll be fine for casual watching. Visions sells a $20 sound bar every year on BF you could add.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sounds like a plan.

----------


## g-m

I got a Q90T. I hope this lack of dolby whatsit isn't an issue

----------


## killramos

I’m 100% a Dolby Vision convert. HDR is alright, but the Dolby vision content is what truly pops.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’m 100% a Dolby Vision convert. HDR is alright, but the Dolby vision content is what truly pops.



TNG upscaled to Dolby vision will blow your mind.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> TNG upscaled to Dolby vision will blow your mind.



Counsellor Troi in 68.7 billion colors?

----------


## killramos

> Counsellor Troi in 68.7 billion colors?



Need thousands of nits of brightness to burn that into your skull

----------


## g-m

Ah well hopefully there's more support for the hdr10+ eventually

----------


## g-m

Or should I cancel the order and switch

----------


## rage2

> Or should I cancel the order and switch



Q90T is noticeable brighter even in store. It’s also a few hundred bucks cheaper than the 950h in 85”. I also fucking hate Sony. 

Despite all that I went with the 950h because of Samsung’s stubbornness in not supporting Dolby Vision. HDR10 masters at 1000 nits of brightness. Dolby Vision masters at 4000 nits. It’s all tone mapped, but there’s way more pop as there’s way more resolution to play with, on a scene by scene level as well for DV. This is why DV pops so much harder for the exact same movie if you have a bright tv.

By the time hdr10+ is heavily supported as much as DV, it’s time for a new TV anyways.

----------


## g-m

I ended up canceling that one and getting a sony A8H. Sounds like dolby vision is a must have

----------


## killramos

An A8H?

You brought the Sony branded LG instead of just buying the LG?

Congrats though, OLED is pretty sweet stuff.

----------


## rage2

> An A8H?
> 
> You brought the Sony branded LG instead of just buying the LG?
> 
> Congrats though, OLED is pretty sweet stuff.



Ya that makes no sense haha. If lack of Dolby vision on Samsung is why you’re switching, it’s purely for the bright highlights that DV content masters to. So you go for an OLED that supports DV that’s not bright enough to pop those highlights. 

Really need to figure out what your priorities are. The deep blacks, go oled. Bright room and Dolby vision highlights, bright tv that supports DV (not OLED).

----------


## killramos

@rage2
 I think g-m is going to shoot us

----------


## rage2

> @rage2
>  I think g-m is going to shoot us



Don’t blame me. I specifically singled out the 950h as the alternative haha.

----------


## g-m

Yea I wanted an OLED for the blacks, and I don't know enough about TVs to have known to look for a certain brightness level. It had really good reviews so I thought I was good!

edit and the sale was ending

It looks like they extended the sale. Is there a better candidate that you'd recommend?

----------


## Disoblige

Haha at least g-m admits he isn't a big TV geek. I'm not sure it really matters what TV he buys in the grand scheme of things.

I'm not a big TV geek either but there are certain criteria I want, and the 950h hits it (thanks to this thread that helped me research more into it).

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

But OLED. Is A9G still a stinky LG?

----------


## killramos

> But OLED. Is A9G still a stinky LG?



Pretty sure essentially all OLED’s are LG.

----------


## rage2

The easiest way to sum it up for high end tv’s:

If you’re in a light controlled room, and don’t mind not having super bright Dolby vision highlights, get any OLED. They’re all the same panels. 

For everything else (and especially in a bright room), if you don’t care about Dolby vision highlights, get the Q90T. Otherwise go with the 950h. 

An extra caveat here, if you watch a lot of hockey which unfortunately has a lot of bright whites, skip the OLED.

If you’re not a TV geek and just want a good picture, skip OLED and buy the cheapest biggest tv you can fit. Seriously, modern TVs are fucking amazing if you’re just watching Shaw or Telus. You want to be a little picky, make sure the TV has local dimming (not edge).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Pretty sure essentially all OLED’s are LG.



Sony, Panasonic, Philips, Vizio, Xiaomi, Huawei and Sharp all sell OLEDs. Apparently Samsung is getting back into the big OLED game again too but nothing has happened yet.

LG makes most of the panels themselves still.

----------


## killramos

> Sony, Panasonic, Philips, Vizio, Xiaomi, Huawei and Sharp all sell OLEDs. Apparently Samsung is getting back into the big OLED game again too but nothing has happened yet.
> 
> LG makes most of the panels themselves still.



Thanks for chiming in bub

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

OLED should get better for hockey as they get more asians and blacks playing, no? I need something futureproof.
Also means OLED is great for basketball?

----------


## g-m

hmm ok thank you very much for that summary! So basically between the 950 and the one I got. I'll be playing a lot of PS5, some netflix and amazon, and pirated movies and shows. I don't have cable and the room has blinds for all of the windows. So it sounds like I could get a similar picture effectively for cheaper with the 950h?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> hmm ok thank you very much for that summary! So basically between the 950 and the one I got. I'll be playing a lot of PS5, some netflix and amazon, and pirated movies and shows. I don't have cable and the room has blinds for all of the windows. So it sounds like I could get a similar picture effectively for cheaper with the 950h?



You want to sell that A8H now?  :Wink:

----------


## rage2

> hmm ok thank you very much for that summary! So basically between the 950 and the one I got. I'll be playing a lot of PS5, some netflix and amazon, and pirated movies and shows. I don't have cable and the room has blinds for all of the windows. So it sounds like I could get a similar picture effectively for cheaper with the 950h?



Now you're just fucking with us adding next gen gaming to the mix lol.

----------


## g-m

Lol sorry that's actually what precipitated the purchase

----------


## rage2

> Lol sorry that's actually what precipitated the purchase



Just wait till the dust settles on HDMI 2.1 support. It's completely fucked right now.

But if you can't wait, LG CX is the closest in getting all the next gen shit to work properly. 950h wouldn't even have HDMI 2.1 features, but it can still play games at 120hz in 1080p. Honestly, I feel like that's more than enough for gaming, since none of the next gen consoles can pump out 4K 120hz without stripping out all of the graphics detail. I'd rather play it in 1080p high frame rate with all that shit.

It's impossible to recommend any TV that'll be future proofed for next gen. Way too soon.

----------


## g-m

Fair comment, thank you very much for all of the advice. I'll cancel the purchase for now and reconvene later on down the line. Thanks!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Thanks. No 2.1 = No deal.

----------


## rage2

> Thanks. No 2.1 = No deal.



Someone humor me here on HDMI 2.1 and why we need it today. 

VRR is possible with HDMI 2.0, in fact, most Samsung’s as old as 2018 have free sync support. 

That leaves 4k/120hz as what 2.1 supports that we don’t have with 2.0. The next gen consoles are targeting 4K/60fps. They won’t be able to game 4K/120 unless you can crank down the graphics details. Alternately, the same hardware can run 1080p/120fps at the same graphics as 4K/60fps, which is the preferred mode. 1080p/120hz is supported in hdmi 2.0. 

Am I missing something here?

----------


## beecue

The following current gen games support 120.

https://www.reddit.com/r/xboxone/com...es_xsx_vs_ps5/

I don't think we will be seeing any next-gen games hit that though.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't want to buy new TVs every two years like I have been for the past four years.

----------


## killramos

> I don't want to buy new TVs every two years like I have been for the past four years.



The solution is avoid the internet. You don’t know what you don’t know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The solution is avoid the internet. You dont know what you dont know.



This has been working for me. Current "main" TV is ~15 years old. Performance still satisfactory. Just showing some operational glitches which may indicate end of life. 
https://www.cnet.com/products/panaso...-42-plasma-tv/.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> This has been working for me. Current "main" TV is ~15 years old. Performance still satisfactory. Just showing some operational glitches which may indicate end of life.



Interested in a 2 year old TV? lol

----------


## dj_rice

> I don't want to buy new TVs every two years like I have been for the past four years.



Wow.....do you live in Aspen?

I've been using the same TV since 2008. 42" Toshiba Regza LOL but need replacement soon. Sometimes it turns on with weird vertical lines on top of the picture. And theres weird black clouds you can see when the scene has alot of white colors. So been patiently waiting for the next bang for buck

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Wow.....do you live in Aspen?
> 
> I've been using the same TV since 2008. 42" Toshiba Regza LOL but need replacement soon. Sometimes it turns on with weird vertical lines on top of the picture. And theres weird black clouds you can see when the scene has alot of white colors. So been patiently waiting for the next bang for buck



I buy them on clearance and make money on them when I sell them. #shakalife

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Too big for my bedroom. 2019 model. Sony 950g 85" for $3500.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MVZMD4C/

----------


## rage2

> Too big for my bedroom. 2019 model. Sony 950g 85" for $3500.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MVZMD4C/



Nice find. This is actually an amazing deal. I wanted to pick this model up instead but none wanted to move on price and was firm on the $5200 price. 

The TV is pretty much identical to the 950H except it’s lacking the wide angle layer. Because it lacks that layer, the TV is in face brighter than the 950H. It’s so identical underneath that the 950H firmware can be flashed on it, which fixes the dark Dolby vision on external inputs problem. 

Anyone looking for a high end 85, don’t miss this one.

----------


## dj_rice

As per the RFD thread, someone said a Costco employee mentioned the Sony 65" XBRX800H will be on sale for $970 on Nov 16. Currently $1179

I'm hoping that brings the X900H down to a good price

----------


## colsankey

BestBuys got 4 82"-85" tv models on sale for under 2k

Which of these are winners and are any worth staying away from? Looking for a TV with decent display, won't do anything but show a picture from the receiver. Rooms got 2 small windows with blinds and full dimmers so it can get fairly dark in the entertainment room.

UN82RU8000FXZC
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/collect...priceLowToHigh

82UM8070PUA
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/14730496

Samsung UN85TU8000FXZC
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/14469361

LG 86UM8070AUB
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/14730501

----------


## z24_wheels

Hoping for a recommendation from you guys. I recently got an xbox series x and have been running it on my old equipment. I have a Sharp AQUOS LC42D62U from years ago, and i connect my console and tv through a Denon e400 AVR.

Im on a tight budget, so Im just trying to buy a TV that will get the most out of the Series X. I completely forgot to take into account that the Denon e400 might come into play. It does 4k Ultra HD passthrough, so maybe I'll be alright. My question is, what about refresh rate? Should I buy a 60 or 120 Hz tv based on the idea that I wont be changing the Denon out any time soon? Any recommendations? Looking for a 55 or 65" depending on price.

----------


## Xtrema

> Hoping for a recommendation from you guys. I recently got an xbox series x and have been running it on my old equipment. I have a Sharp AQUOS LC42D62U from years ago, and i connect my console and tv through a Denon e400 AVR.
> 
> Im on a tight budget, so Im just trying to buy a TV that will get the most out of the Series X. I completely forgot to take into account that the Denon e400 might come into play. It does 4k Ultra HD passthrough, so maybe I'll be alright. My question is, what about refresh rate? Should I buy a 60 or 120 Hz tv based on the idea that I wont be changing the Denon out any time soon? Any recommendations? Looking for a 55 or 65" depending on price.



https://www.cnet.com/news/best-tvs-f...ries-and-more/

Yes, your receiver will be the weak link in the chain.

But your console will struggle at 4K60, let alone 120. So I don't think it's that big of a deal to get HDMI certified panels.

----------


## drtoohotty1

What are peoples thoughts about the hisense H9G in a well lit family room it would be strictly for streaming Netflix disney etc and cable no high definition movies or gaming, I feel the 900h would be overkill for what its going to be used for. Will I regret not spending the extra on the sony?

----------


## rage2

> But your console will struggle at 4K60, let alone 120. So I don't think it's that big of a deal to get HDMI certified panels.



This. Although COD Cold War promises 4K 120fps, it certainly can not come close to delivering it. I'm dropping well below 60fps in 4K. Even the recent tests of 1080p 120hz it's dropping as low as 40's in cut scenes.

----------


## sabad66

> What are peoples thoughts about the hisense H9G in a well lit family room it would be strictly for streaming Netflix disney etc and cable no high definition movies or gaming, I feel the 900h would be overkill for what its going to be used for. Will I regret not spending the extra on the sony?



what's the price difference? Netflix and Disney have a lot of 4K/HDR content (assuming you pay for the higher package with your netflix sub) so you would be able to utilize the extra features. If it's a bright room, you will want a brighter TV to get a good experience in the daytime.

----------


## drtoohotty1

200~

----------


## sabad66

just my opinion, but i would totally upgrade to the Sony for only $200.

----------


## z24_wheels

Well, I blew past my budget and got the Sony x900 lol

----------


## dj_rice

> Well, I blew past my budget and got the Sony x900 lol



I was going to get the X800 but the X900 is much better TV and in my range now. Now to see if its in stock at Costco

----------


## sl888

> Well, I blew past my budget and got the Sony x900 lol



Size, price, location? Have you experienced blur issues with 4K 120Hz? Sony has acknowledged the issue and will address it with a software update. Also, very odd for Sony to use a more advanced SoC with HDMI 2.1 on the X900H but not on the X950H.

----------


## CRXguy

I've been going back and forth between a few TVs. Looking at 65" and $1000 budget.

TCL 65R613
Hisense 65Q7G
Sony 65X800H

Used mostly for Netflix and Xbox One S. I don't think I'll be getting a Series X anytime soon, so 900H is probably not in the conversation. Price difference of $100. Stick with the known brand (Sony)?

----------


## drtoohotty1

> just my opinion, but i would totally upgrade to the Sony for only $200.



Well today I once again based my decision on the advice of a stranger so thanks you sir I now own the 900h




> Well, I blew past my budget and got the Sony x900 lol



Me too




> I was going to get the X800 but the X900 is much better TV and in my range now. Now to see if its in stock at Costco



The Costco we were at had a ton of all size 900 series not sure if they are stocking up for Black Friday or what but they were all there

----------


## beecue

Beacon has a lot of 900h if you are looking for that.

I was going to hold off until next year but the LG CX is really tempting me. However, they are out of stock everywhere.

----------


## z24_wheels

> Size, price, location? Have you experienced blur issues with 4K 120Hz? Sony has acknowledged the issue and will address it with a software update. Also, very odd for Sony to use a more advanced SoC with HDMI 2.1 on the X900H but not on the X950H.



I got the 65" at Beacon Costco, with extended warranty, for $1398 + 99.

I hooked up the tv directly to my series x, bypassing my AVR for now. According to my Xbox, 4k 120Hz isn't available to me. I assume I need a firmware update, or my HDMI cable sucks

----------


## sabad66

> Well today I once again based my decision on the advice of a stranger so thanks you sir I now own the 900h
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> The Costco we were at had a ton of all size 900 series not sure if they are stocking up for Black Friday or what but they were all there



Good choice, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.

----------


## beecue

> I hooked up the tv directly to my series x, bypassing my AVR for now. According to my Xbox, 4k 120Hz isn't available to me. I assume I need a firmware update, or my HDMI cable sucks



I believe they removed the update due to blurring. It should be out in December.

----------


## rage2

Good call. The 900h is miles ahead of the 800 series. No brainer upgrade move.

----------


## z24_wheels

> I believe they removed the update due to blurring. It should be out in December.



VRR and other options were missing too. 

I bought a Yamaha RX385 for eARC. Working on setting all this shit up lol

----------


## beecue

The brick has the q90t with series x for $2698. Seems like a good deal.

https://i.redd.it/579gc2r5ym061.jpg

----------


## Xtrema

> The brick has the q90t with series x for $2698. Seems like a good deal.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/579gc2r5ym061.jpg



So they charge $300 more than Vision's and give you $300 off Xbox X?

The only deal here is if they have Xbox X in hand to give you with the TV.

----------


## beecue

Yeah so you get $300 off for the combo unless I'm reading it wrong?

----------


## Xtrema

> Yeah so you get $300 off for the combo unless I'm reading it wrong?



Nope, you are right, I read it wrong. I thought that was TV only price but it included Xbox X.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So they charge $300 more than Vision's and give you $300 off Xbox X?
> 
> The only deal here is if they have Xbox X in hand to give you with the TV.



It's the Brick, so expect delivery in 3-8 months

----------


## dj_rice

X900H I'm gonna do it!!! Someone tell me why I shouldnt. I really had my heart set on those new TCL 6 Series Mini-LED QLEDs but Costco doesn't seem to want to carry it.

----------


## 94CoRd

> X900H I'm gonna do it!!! Someone tell me why I shouldnt. I really had my heart set on those new TCL 6 Series Mini-LED QLEDs but Costco doesn't seem to want to carry it.



What size? 

That's the TV I'm planning on picking up in the new year once my basement is a bit further along.

----------


## dj_rice

> What size? 
> 
> That's the TV I'm planning on picking up in the new year once my basement is a bit further along.



65". Upgrading from a 42

----------


## beecue

Pulled the trigger on the LG CX. It came back in-stock at Costco this morning for a bit.

What kinds of tests do you guys run to make sure the TV is good to go? I know you have to use the TV for a bit before doing the tests but not sure which are good to run to make sure there are no issues.

----------


## rage2

> Pulled the trigger on the LG CX. It came back in-stock at Costco this morning for a bit.
> 
> What kinds of tests do you guys run to make sure the TV is good to go? I know you have to use the TV for a bit before doing the tests but not sure which are good to run to make sure there are no issues.



Turn the TV on and watch a movie lol. 

I laugh at the people that return 10 TVs for panel inconsistencies that are so minor you can only see it on a test pattern on pause which would never be noticed in day to day use.

----------


## killramos

> Turn the TV on and watch a movie lol. 
> 
> I laugh at the people that return 10 TVs for panel inconsistencies that are so minor you can only see it on a test pattern on pause which would never be noticed in day to day use.



Hey for a $5k tv...

Buy 4 return 3

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They're all going back to landfills anyway so that the poor people can have a tv.  :crazy nut:

----------


## beecue

> Turn the TV on and watch a movie lol. 
> 
> I laugh at the people that return 10 TVs for panel inconsistencies that are so minor you can only see it on a test pattern on pause which would never be noticed in day to day use.



lol true, I never did anything with my current TV besides just watching it. I've never had an OLED though but I assume glaring problems would show.

----------


## kenny

Great deal, 50% off Samsung QLED. 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...8e38c5705d2b49

----------


## 03ozwhip

Was at canadian tire today, sharp aquos 65" 4k hdr smart TV 599 if anyone is interested.

----------


## heavyD

I thought Sharp went out of the TV market.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I thought Sharp went out of the TV market.



Maybe old stock? But ya, its the same tv as the hisense now I guess.

----------


## rage2

> Maybe old stock? But ya, its the same tv as the hisense now I guess.



Sharp was rebranded hisense for a while because hisense bought their assets and rights. Sharp got pissed at the quality of tv bearing its name and sued hisense. I think that’s been settled and this years TVs are sharps and not rebranded hisense. I have no clue if they’re any good tho.

----------


## sabad66

> Great deal, 50% off Samsung QLED. 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...8e38c5705d2b49



$50,000 off, how can you go wrong?

----------


## killramos

> Great deal, 50% off Samsung QLED. 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...8e38c5705d2b49



Always important to remember how the other side lives

----------


## cherpintow

Following up on the purchase of the Sony X950H to say how happy I am with the quality of this tv if anyone else is considering it. Man alive, been watching the Formula One series on Netflix and the picture blows me away. Almost have all the speakers for a 5.1 setup, looking forward to having that complete.

----------


## rage2

> Following up on the purchase of the Sony X950H to say how happy I am with the quality of this tv if anyone else is considering it. Man alive, been watching the Formula One series on Netflix and the picture blows me away. Almost have all the speakers for a 5.1 setup, looking forward to having that complete.



Drive to Survive is in Atmos. It's actually a pretty decent mix, crashes have sounds flying by and above you. Worth looking into setting up atmos with speakers bouncing off the ceiling.

Watch the MCU films in Dolby Vision if you want a visual treat. John Wick is awesome too visually. Another one (terrible story) is 6 Underground on Netflix.

----------


## beecue

Finally got my CX and it feels nice having all these checked off now. I don't mind that it has VRR issues since most games will target specific frame rates. It would help with games like Valhalla but I don't think the tearing would bother me too much if I played something like that. Cold War is so smooth in 120hz.

My eyes need to get adjusted to the TV though. I know OLEDs don't get as bright but it's definitely blinding to me currently compared to my old Vizio P65. 

Loving it so far. Hopefully this will last me quite a while.

----------


## killramos

Congrats!

Those are some expensive ass check marks!

----------


## beecue

lol yeah, I could have got 2 65" 900h's for the same price. I don't foresee needing to upgrade again unless I get burn-in which hopefully is not the case as I will be using it for varied content.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Any suggestions for a reasonably priced 55" for my main floor? Bright room, but still want good contrast for the occasional show

----------


## Proyecto2000

I picked up a 65" Samsung QN65Q7DT at Visions for $1,280. Now patiently waiting for it to arrive so that I can watch some "good" tv

----------


## rage2

I have no VRR and yet to experience any tearing.

----------


## 94boosted

> Any suggestions for a reasonably priced 55" for my main floor? Bright room, but still want good contrast for the occasional show



I've got the 65" version of this TV and really like it, going to get a 55" soon to replace an old Sharp 55"

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...=525&sku=55Q9G

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I don't really want to start a new thread on this and figured you guys would know anyway. 

Right now in the basement I have a 5.1 setup running through an Onkyo TX-NR555 receiver. The TV itself is old and I'm waiting to upgrade to the X900H or whatever when the time is right. 

There are so many settings - how would I know whether I should set it up Dolby Surround or DTS Neutral or TV Logic?

Same with my upstairs setup. It's running through a Pioneer receiver (VSX-531).. how do I know which sound model should I was set up. 

I know nothing about this stuff, but the house came with all in-wall speakers so I'm forced to run everything through receivers.

----------


## rage2

> I don't really want to start a new thread on this and figured you guys would know anyway. 
> 
> Right now in the basement I have a 5.1 setup running through an Onkyo TX-NR555 receiver. The TV itself is old and I'm waiting to upgrade to the X900H or whatever when the time is right. 
> 
> There are so many settings - how would I know whether I should set it up Dolby Surround or DTS Neutral or TV Logic?
> 
> Same with my upstairs setup. It's running through a Pioneer receiver (VSX-531).. how do I know which sound model should I was set up. 
> 
> I know nothing about this stuff, but the house came with all in-wall speakers so I'm forced to run everything through receivers.



Set it to auto. The receiver should detect what signal is coming in (DTS, DD, etc) and auto switch to it. The only time you care about sound mode is when you get a basic stereo audio feed, where you can do fake surround modes on it. Or be a true snob and only listen to stereo in stereo haha.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Ahh got it. Thanks!

----------


## rage2

> Ahh got it. Thanks!



Snob mode. Wasting all those speakers.

----------


## killramos

Atmos fixes all the audio setting bullshit.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What's a good TV to use as a computer monitor? 50"-60" size.

----------


## killramos

Is it even a tv if it isn’t 80”+

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I can afford an 80+ with a CERB cheque.

----------


## killramos

Sure you can. Rookie.

----------


## 94boosted

> What's a good TV to use as a computer monitor? 50"-60" size.



https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/be...age/pc-monitor

----------


## cherpintow

For those with the Sony X950H, anyone notice hockey games don't look great? I'm watching through a 4k Telus box. When the camera has a close up shot of the bench it looks great, but for the general gameplay the players jerseys look somewhat pixelated. I've tried a few different picture modes but didn't see one that looked that great. Let me know if you've run into this and if you have a solution. Everything else looks really good on this tv.

----------


## killramos

You watching the 4k feed?

Hockey is definitely an area where diving further into picture settings might have some value, particularly the motion interpolation etc.

----------


## rage2

> For those with the Sony X950H, anyone notice hockey games don't look great? I'm watching through a 4k Telus box. When the camera has a close up shot of the bench it looks great, but for the general gameplay the players jerseys look somewhat pixelated. I've tried a few different picture modes but didn't see one that looked that great. Let me know if you've run into this and if you have a solution. Everything else looks really good on this tv.



No issues here. I’m on Apple TV 4K and NHL live app and sub.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> For those with the Sony X950H, anyone notice hockey games don't look great? I'm watching through a 4k Telus box. When the camera has a close up shot of the bench it looks great, but for the general gameplay the players jerseys look somewhat pixelated. I've tried a few different picture modes but didn't see one that looked that great. Let me know if you've run into this and if you have a solution. Everything else looks really good on this tv.



Could be the feed or the Telus hardware. I feel like that is unlikely to be a TV hardware issue if the TV looks good with other sources.

I don't have that TV model, but Hockey really highlights how bad the DSE is on the Vizio P1 and I prefer watching on the PJ.

----------


## killramos

> No issues here. I’m on Apple TV 4K and NHL live app and sub.



Helpful comment of the year  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> Helpful comment of the year



I'm trying to point out that it might be Telus's feed. Guess I should've said it better.

This is what happens when I do drive by posts between calls.

----------


## killramos

I have actually been very happy with my Telus feeds, have available 4K for some games is always a nice touch as well.

Just need to get HLG figured out as hockey screams for HDR.

----------


## Disoblige

> I have actually been very happy with my Telus feeds, have available 4K for some games is always a nice touch as well.
> 
> Just need to get HLG figured out as hockey screams for HDR.



Shit thing is Telus needs to get on with the tech like Shaw and have voice capability on the remote. SOOOO much better.
Telus' system is laggy and searching stuff is a big PITA.

----------


## killramos

I’d rather have decent picture quality than a gimmick remote. 2021 and Shaw still had no 4k roadmap.

But yea Telus’s guide is hot garbage. I just program the 6 sports channels I use into harmony and never use the guide.

----------


## kenny

> Shit thing is Telus needs to get on with the tech like Shaw and have voice capability on the remote. SOOOO much better.
> Telus' system is laggy and searching stuff is a big PITA.



Best part of the Telus 4K PVR is not 4K itself, but that the whole system feels so much quicker. I assume it is because it has a beefier processor to handle 4K. 

I was watching via NHL app on Apple TV 4K and also noticed the feed for the Tampa Bay game on opening night looked like shit, almost somewhere in between 480 and 720P.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Is Telus actually broadcasting the games filmed in native 4K or are they just upscaling it before it hits your TV which would also upscale it?

Many of the "free" hockey streams are 1080P/60 6600KB/s which is pretty good. I would try one of those and see if your TV still has the issue with the pixelated jerseys, might help pinpoint the issue as it would give you an alternate source for the same game.

----------


## killramos

Sportsnet has been producing NHL games in true 4k since 2016. To my knowledge NHL and NBA are essentially the only sports captured in 4K. NFL “4K” is upscaled.

Usually it’s just the leafs but I think most rinks have the 4K cameras now, Wednesday flames games usually get the 4K channel.

I could see how 1080 feeds would look pretty similar if you are watching on a projector.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I could see how 1080 feeds would look pretty similar if you are watching on a projector.



It's actually the opposite if I am understanding you correctly, but regardless, if the display is 4K that 1080P feed is getting upscaled to 4K anyway so the higher the source quality the better.

----------


## kenny

> Sportsnet has been producing NHL games in true 4k since 2016. To my knowledge NHL and NBA are essentially the only sports captured in 4K. NFL “4K” is upscaled.
> 
> Usually it’s just the leafs but I think most rinks have the 4K cameras now, Wednesday flames games usually get the 4K channel.
> 
> I could see how 1080 feeds would look pretty similar if you are watching on a projector.



All the World Juniors games were in 4K, really not that big of an improvement in image quality for it to be noticeable during play but it was really noticeable in between plays. The biggest benefit was 60fps, and that is available on NHL app already (1080p60). 

Sportsnet may have games on their 4k channel but I don't think they have broadcast a single non-leafs game in 4k. Sportsnet has nothing in 4K for the next 2 weeks on their 4K channels. 

TSN4K channel is nice as it lets you know when the next true 4K broadcast is (Raptors games on 1/16 and 1/22 iirc).

----------


## rage2

> Best part of the Telus 4K PVR is not 4K itself, but that the whole system feels so much quicker. I assume it is because it has a beefier processor to handle 4K. 
> 
> I was watching via NHL app on Apple TV 4K and also noticed the feed for the Tampa Bay game on opening night looked like shit, almost somewhere in between 480 and 720P.



Ya it was weird because that game looked good on my side. The flames game was brutal, dropping down to 320p at times haha. I think it was a source issue because the knights game was perfect side by side.

----------


## cherpintow

Looking again tonight it doesn't seem as bad as the flames game from last night. I'm noticing there's only one sportsnet channel that shows 4k on it, so it probably wasn't even on the 4k feed. If an app like gamecenter provides a consistently better quality it might be something worth looking into.

----------


## rage2

> Looking again tonight it doesn't seem as bad as the flames game from last night. I'm noticing there's only one sportsnet channel that shows 4k on it, so it probably wasn't even on the 4k feed. If an app like gamecenter provides a consistently better quality it might be something worth looking into.



There’s no 4K feed from the flames. The nhl package won’t work for flames games unless you’re on a vpn due to blackouts. It does work great behind a vpn, the ability to watch multiple games is awesome.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Best part of the Telus 4K PVR is not 4K itself, but that the whole system feels so much quicker. I assume it is because it has a beefier processor to handle 4K.



Yeah up until a few weeks ago, I was using the regular HD PVR and finally upgraded to the 4K PVR not for 4K but just cause it's so much quicker. The old one was frustratingly slow and there was a noticeable lag from when you pressed any buttons until there was a response from the device.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Maybe I haven't seen the new telus box, but Bluecurve is the best experience I've had. I barely even use the guide anymore, just tell it what to do.

----------


## killramos

> There’s no 4K feed from the flames. The nhl package won’t work for flames games unless you’re on a vpn due to blackouts. It does work great behind a vpn, the ability to watch multiple games is awesome.



Tonight’s Flames game is on the 4K schedule, unless you are saying they don’t use 4K Cameras in Calgary which I can find evidence of... anywhere.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Anyone have a Hisense Q series on here?

I need a budget TV for the kids area in my basement - Gonna be used for Netflix/Disney+ & Xbox S/Switch - Nothing terribly fancy. Have my eye on the 65Q7G - It's big brother the 8G gets the nod for best budget TV on Rtings and the only thing missing from the 7G is Wide Colour Gamut.

Thoughts?

----------


## cyra1ax

> Anyone have a Hisense Q series on here?
> 
> I need a budget TV for the kids area in my basement - Gonna be used for Netflix/Disney+ & Xbox S/Switch - Nothing terribly fancy. Have my eye on the 65Q7G - It's big brother the 8G gets the nod for best budget TV on Rtings and the only thing missing from the 7G is Wide Colour Gamut.
> 
> Thoughts?



I have the H8F and the only real complaint with it is that it's not great at motion handling. Mostly fixed after tinkering with the settings but I think I read that the G series tv's have that more or less fixed now.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I have the H8F and the only real complaint with it is that it's not great at motion handling. Mostly fixed after tinkering with the settings but I think I read that the G series tv's have that more or less fixed now.



That sounds pretty good. Yeah I couldn't find much for faults honestly. Costco has the 7G on sale right now for $800 (ending today though), so gonna keep my eye on it for a clearance/Superb Owl sale next month.

----------


## ganesh

Setting up a workout space in the Basement. 
I will be using the Peloton App for the Spin Bike (Not a Peloton Bike). I am thinking of putting a TV on the wall with a Apple TV and using the two of the Mini Home Pods for the Audio. 
I am thinking of getting Samsung QN55Q70T. Is this a over kill? Should I go with the UN55TU8000 ? 
Also the other question I have is Whether Mini Home pod is the way to go Or should I go with Sonos Beam. I like the idea of Home Pod because it can be easily Hidden. 
Any feed back will be much appreciated.

----------


## rage2

Sonos beam is way louder than 2 minis. It’s comparable to 2 homepods but that route is stupid expensive. I tried all 3 setups over the holidays and ended up with the beam. You can also expand rear speakers with the beam. The HomePod has atmos support but it’s terrible. Also, one of the major drawbacks of using homepods is that it only works if you use Apple TV. If you decide to have say an Xbox there later, you only get sound from tv speakers.

I’m assuming volume is a must for you if you’re riding a peleton.

As for tv choice for peleton use, just get one bright enough for the environment. Everything else is overkill. Assuming you won’t be using the tv for anything else.

----------


## ganesh

> Sonos beam is way louder than 2 minis. It’s comparable to 2 homepods but that route is stupid expensive. I tried all 3 setups over the holidays and ended up with the beam. You can also expand rear speakers with the beam. The HomePod has atmos support but it’s terrible. Also, one of the major drawbacks of using homepods is that it only works if you use Apple TV. If you decide to have say an Xbox there later, you only get sound from tv speakers.
> 
> I’m assuming volume is a must for you if you’re riding a peleton.
> 
> As for tv choice for peleton use, just get one bright enough for the environment. Everything else is overkill. Assuming you won’t be using the tv for anything else.



This setup won't be used for anything other than Peleton Use. 
I am sure the Spin bike ( Sunny Spin bike) will make some amount of noise. Also we will be adding a Peloton Thread once it becomes available. So Volume will be a Priority.
Thanks for your input.

----------


## ?????

> Anyone have a Hisense Q series on here?
> 
> I need a budget TV for the kids area in my basement - Gonna be used for Netflix/Disney+ & Xbox S/Switch - Nothing terribly fancy. Have my eye on the 65Q7G - It's big brother the 8G gets the nod for best budget TV on Rtings and the only thing missing from the 7G is Wide Colour Gamut.
> 
> Thoughts?






> I have the H8F and the only real complaint with it is that it's not great at motion handling. Mostly fixed after tinkering with the settings but I think I read that the G series tv's have that more or less fixed now.






> That sounds pretty good. Yeah I couldn't find much for faults honestly. Costco has the 7G on sale right now for $800 (ending today though), so gonna keep my eye on it for a clearance/Superb Owl sale next month.



I ended up with a 75Q8G and its been great. We don't use it as much as we'd like but for the price ($1200) its definitely a fantastic budget TV.
For you're needs you'll be happy.

----------


## dj_rice

Ughhhh Sony just teasing with just $100 off on the X900H at Costco.

----------


## 94CoRd

Does anyone buy their TV's from places other than Costco? Nearing TV purchase time, and wondering if it's even worth visiting a place like Visions. Also looking at the 900H.

----------


## rage2

Visions has great deals. They'll move tons on TVs. Best Buy usually won't, but they will price match anything. They don't even verify so you can fake a receipt if you want to.

I still don't get why people are so hyped on the 900H. There's better TV's for less money. Even the gaming angle is gone now that Sony fucked over everyone with their promises.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Once I can drive into the states I'll probably go for a weekend and pickup a vizio p q and/or x 75"

----------


## 94CoRd

> Visions has great deals. They'll move tons on TVs. Best Buy usually won't, but they will price match anything. They don't even verify so you can fake a receipt if you want to.
> 
> I still don't get why people are so hyped on the 900H. There's better TV's for less money. Even the gaming angle is gone now that Sony fucked over everyone with their promises.



Do tell, Rage. Use case is movies and sports. Rtings shows the H9G as a better value, but I'm wanting at least 75" for the space. The TCL 6 series seems hit or miss when I look at the reddit discussions specific to 900H and 6 series.

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.costco.com/vizio-75%22-c...100701307.html

Group run to the border?

----------


## rage2

> Do tell, Rage. Use case is movies and sports. Rtings shows the H9G as a better value, but I'm wanting at least 75" for the space. The TCL 6 series seems hit or miss when I look at the reddit discussions specific to 900H and 6 series.



TCL 6 series mini-led (R635) beats the x900h hands down at a lower price. Hell, even the 3 year old TCL 6 series (R615) beats the x900h at 1/2 the price if you can find it (they pop up here and there).

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I ended up with a 75Q8G and its been great. We don't use it as much as we'd like but for the price ($1200) its definitely a fantastic budget TV.
> For you're needs you'll be happy.



I ended up grabbing the Q7G the other week & have it sitting in my basement while we do some renos. I kept waiting for it to go cheaper, but with covid, there have been literally zero clearance sales...




> Does anyone buy their TV's from places other than Costco? Nearing TV purchase time, and wondering if it's even worth visiting a place like Visions. Also looking at the 900H.



I generally only buy my TV's from Costco for the return policy & warranty.

I'd consider Visions if the price was right. I avoid Best Buy like the plague, but that's generally just because how terrible they are in general (I love getting hounded and when I finally do ask something, have the kid read the box to me. Ugh). Visions at least seems to train their staff in product knowledge. I did buy a 43" Toshiba there though, but that was because it was a bundle with a Google Home that you could return for the full $150 price. Made the TV $200, lol.

----------


## rage2

> I generally only buy my TV's from Costco for the return policy & warranty.
> 
> I'd consider Visions if the price was right. I avoid Best Buy like the plague, but that's generally just because how terrible they are in general (I love getting hounded and when I finally do ask something, have the kid read the box to me. Ugh). Visions at least seems to train their staff in product knowledge. I did buy a 43" Toshiba there though, but that was because it was a bundle with a Google Home that you could return for the full $150 price. Made the TV $200, lol.



Costco just doesn't have enough of a selection, and no negotiating prices, so they're not always the cheapest.

I don't rely on anyone on product knowledge. Visions, BB, they're all going to try and sell you the highest margin shit anyways so no point getting any advice from them. Visions is really competitive on deals and generally can't be beat. Their inventory is shaky though, but they've always treated me well on prices. Best Buy, their delivery team is top notch.

I'd say 80% of my TV purchases over the years has been through Visions, with the remaining split between Costco and Best Buy.

----------


## BigDL

What would you guys recommend TCL 5 series or Hisense 55Q8G

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Is the best way to just pick the TV you want, go to Vision, and negotiate by asking if there are further discounts if you buy immediately?

----------


## ZEDGE

> What would you guys recommend TCL 5 series or Hisense 55Q8G



The TCL 5 has awesome contrast and a nice picture but its not very bright. Unfortunately they are also prone to DSE and the panel lottery, as with most budget Chinese brands. Mines not terrible but its there. 

I am selling my 65 inch if your interested.  :Wink: 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...dId=1560975487

----------


## Pauly Boy

> What would you guys recommend TCL 5 series or Hisense 55Q8G



I have the 65Q8G (I returned the 7G after getting a deal on the 8G for $100 more only). I went with it after comparing it to the 5/6 TCL & a bunch of TV's at Costco, Visions & BB in the 65" for ~$1000 price category.

I chose the Hisense over the rest since it had the best bang for the buck price to feature-wise & had little things like the cable-run channel + Android TV that I liked better. Only issue I've had is some blooming, but otherwise no noticeable DSE, banding or other issues.

You can select TV's to side-by-side on rtings btw:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/comp...threshold=0.10
H8G = Q8G (USA vs Canadian models)

Keep in mind both are playing the panel lottery since these are Chinese units.

----------


## BigDL

> I have the 65Q8G (I returned the 7G after getting a deal on the 8G for $100 more only). I went with it after comparing it to the 5/6 TCL & a bunch of TV's at Costco, Visions & BB in the 65" for ~$1000 price category.
> 
> I chose the Hisense over the rest since it had the best bang for the buck price to feature-wise & had little things like the cable-run channel + Android TV that I liked better. Only issue I've had is some blooming, but otherwise no noticeable DSE, banding or other issues.
> 
> You can select TV's to side-by-side on rtings btw:
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/comp...threshold=0.10
> H8G = Q8G (USA vs Canadian models)
> 
> Keep in mind both are playing the panel lottery since these are Chinese units.



Did you have any issues with the Android TV? I read some people had some issues with it being a bit slow at times on that tv.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Did you have any issues with the Android TV? I read some people had some issues with it being a bit slow at times on that tv.



Not really. I've only had it set up for a month though. Faster than my other set upstairs with built-in Roku. Just the other day, I swapped middle of a show in Disney+ to Netflix, to the input for the Xbox and back to Netflix for my son pretty smoothly. This is all on wifi for now as well - I haven't got around to running the rest of my cat5 upstairs to the router.

My biggest peeve so far is the unit pauses any stream you're watching via an app and gives you a black screen if you go into your settings. It makes it a giant pain in the ass to get your calibration right since you can't do it on the fly. Not an issue doing it on the HDMI inputs thankfully.

The google assistant sometimes lags searching when you ask it for stuff, but my phone and home minis do that all the time too, lol.

----------


## flipstah

Paging 
@rage2

----------


## rx7boi

Goddamn, that's a big TV. I don't think I'd feel comfortable mounting that on a wall haha.

----------


## rage2

It's not even that heavy. 100lbs, same as my 85" Sony which replaced my old 140lbs Sharp 80". 100lbs is light for the size.

If you were talking about size, it took me a day to get used to an 85" on the wall. I'm ready to go bigger, but unfortunately even though I budgeted for bigger screens, I can't go much bigger because my front speaker placement would have it behind the TV for sizes greater than around 90".

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Goddamn, that's a big TV. I don't think I'd feel comfortable mounting that on a wall haha.



Panasonic's old 103" Plasmas were over 700lbs and the wall you put it on had to be constructed for it haha. Wasn't exactly a popular TV though.

I think the next big step will be seamless wall panels, so you can customize a much better screen size than the biggest tv's currently available without having to get a projector. Samsung is already doing this and it seems like the next logical progression given that current TV's are capped at such small relative sizes without going into the absurdly expensive low volume designs that companies just use to show off.

----------


## NoSup4U

> I'm ready to go bigger, but unfortunately even though I budgeted for bigger screens, I can't go much bigger because my front speaker placement would have it behind the TV for sizes greater than around 90".



Isn't everything above 85/86" in LED pushing the $100k mark? Beyond baller flexin' right there  :Pimpin':  (mind you i've only ever looked on the Visions website out of curiosity)

----------


## rage2

> Isn't everything above 85/86" in LED pushing the $100k mark? Beyond baller flexin' right there  (mind you i've only ever looked on the Visions website out of curiosity)



It is today, yea. But prices continue to drop for larger sizes. My $5k limit went from 75" to 86" through the years. Just because I'm ready doesn't mean the market is yet with the pricing.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Isn't everything above 85/86" in LED pushing the $100k mark? Beyond baller flexin' right there  (mind you i've only ever looked on the Visions website out of curiosity)



No, not even close, but they are still way more than most people are going to spend and any kind of value proposition goes out the window after around 85". Like anything you can spend as much as you want pretty much (there are 98-100" TV's for $100K), but Sony's 100" XR for example is 'only' around $25K and its not $75K worse haha. LG also makes an 88" OLED for around $35K as well. There are probably more but those two come to mind. 85/86" is about the threshold for what an average person can reasonably buy without moving into a projector though. Terrible deals still, but you don't have to spend anywhere near $100k.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Goddamn, that's a big TV. I don't think I'd feel comfortable mounting that on a wall haha.



TVs that big mount you.

----------


## roopi

86" Samsung for $2298: 
https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=UN86TU9000

----------


## rx7boi

Holy fack.

----------


## flipstah

> 86" Samsung for $2298: 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=UN86TU9000



The 82 for 1600$ is even better

----------


## you&me

So what's wrong with that Samsung? Seems like a perfect basement TV... (and yes, the 82" for $1600 seems even better!)

----------


## rage2

It's really unfortunate that Samsung has stripped down their entry level TV's so much that they're pretty terrible TVs. The TU9000 are bad TV's period, that's why you're getting massive size for a low price. Nothing new, it's been going on for years. One reason why I'm still holding onto my 82" NU8000 in the living room as it was the last of the price/performance balance for Samsung TVs. Hell, turn the lights low enough, you can kinda see HDR peaks decently. Everything after that went to shit, brightness, color, black levels. You have to spend a lot to get mediocre performance with Samsung nowadays. Their top model lines are still good, just the entry level is decimated with shit.

If you DGAF about image quality, and ok with greys for black and washed out colours, by all means go for it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

All those massive, cheap, TV's are edge-lit with relatively poor image quality. With no basis for comparison it won't look terrible and if you just want a bigger picture and don't care about anything else, they're fine. If you care about HDR, local dimming, uniformity, etc. you need to spend a whole lot more money or drop down to a 65" for something that is excellent but reasonably priced.

----------


## rx7boi

Shelton's on a whole other level of appreciation as a visualphile. When I went over to his house with 
@Asian_defender
 and he showed us the TVs, I could see the difference as he pointed them out, but not so much that I'd be spending 2x for those nuances.

My plebe eyes are not worthy  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> Shelton's on a whole other level of appreciation as a visualphile. When I went over to his house with 
> @Asian_defender
>  and he showed us the TVs, I could see the difference as he pointed them out, but not so much that I'd be spending 2x for those nuances.
> 
> My plebe eyes are not worthy



Last time I’m inviting you into my bedroom.  :ROFL!: 

Seriously tho, that TV is bottom of the barrel. It’s literally the worst image quality you can get today. You don’t have to go top of the line, but a mid tier tv is a vast improvement.

----------


## Disoblige

I got a TU7000 Samsung in my dark bonus room.
Roast me  :ROFL!:

----------


## Inzane

> If you DGAF about image quality, and ok with greys for black and washed out colours, by all means go for it.



Is this beyond what a professional ISF calibration could fix?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Is this beyond what a professional ISF calibration could fix?



Depends on the capability of the TV, but presumably if it looks that bad there is more than some messed up menu settings at play.

----------


## killramos

Calibration won’t turn a garbage panel into a high end panel. No matter how many menu settings you play with.

----------


## rage2

> Calibration won’t turn a garbage panel into a high end panel. No matter how many menu settings you play with.



This. You’re not going to end up with more colors the panel can display. It just makes sure white people don’t look sunburnt. 

On a separate note, watched a movie (F9) in the theaters for the first time since the pandemic, it’s crazy how underwhelming it is compared to a solid home setup. No explosive highlights, washed out colors. Even the audio wasn’t blowing away a good home Atmos setup (aside from the bass). Nothing a bigger subwoofer at home can’t fix. Totally spoiled at home with direct theater releases that’s already got Dolby Vision and Atmos over the last year.

----------


## navdeep

> I got a TU7000 Samsung in my dark bonus room.
> Roast me



how do you like it I'm looking at buying a Samsung 82" TU7000

----------


## killramos

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/tu7000

It’s… big?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> how do you like it I'm looking at buying a Samsung 82" TU7000






> All those massive, cheap, TV's are edge-lit with relatively poor image quality. With no basis for comparison it won't look terrible and if you just want a bigger picture and don't care about anything else, they're fine. If you care about HDR, local dimming, uniformity, etc. you need to spend a whole lot more money or drop down to a 65" for something that is excellent but reasonably priced.




Those huge low-end TV's are for people who value size over anything else, which is not a bad approach as long as A) you don't have any specific environmental factors you are trying to overcome (i.e. an especially bright room) or B) it isn't going into a dedicated theater environment.

----------


## killramos

There are also lots of “C) Don’t care about picture quality “ out there. 

Depends what’s important to you.

----------


## dirtsniffer

edge lighting.. gross

----------


## rage2

Watched Black Widow on the weekend in theater as well as Disney+ at home back to back. There is no comparison. Visually, Dolby Vision at home destroys UltraAVX. Much more immersive visually at home compared to theater. Colors were bland in theater, and visually it was like watching on a 10 year old SDR screen. Sharpness in 4K at home also blows theater out of the water. Audio comparison, I just need more bass at home. That’s the only gap we could find. The home Atmos positioning was pretty much the same as theater. I’ll bet those entry level Samsung big screens will look better at home than theater. 

Cleaning messy kids popcorn at home sucks tho, so there’s that.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What would be the cost for a decent atmos set up?

----------


## killramos

It’s not really any more expensive than 7.1.

Any modern receiver can handle it now. As for how much to spend on speakers that’s a massive rabbit hole.

I don’t even have height channels installed yet and using cheap energy speakers and the effect is still really cool.

----------


## shakalaka

> Watched Black Widow on the weekend in theater as well as Disney+ at home back to back. There is no comparison. Visually, Dolby Vision at home destroys UltraAVX. Much more immersive visually at home compared to theater. Colors were bland in theater, and visually it was like watching on a 10 year old SDR screen. Sharpness in 4K at home also blows theater out of the water. Audio comparison, I just need more bass at home. That’s the only gap we could find. The home Atmos positioning was pretty much the same as theater. I’ll bet those entry level Samsung big screens will look better at home than theater. 
> 
> Cleaning messy kids popcorn at home sucks tho, so there’s that.



Should I be looking at liquidating all my Cineplex stocks? lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Should I be looking at liquidating all my Cineplex stocks? lol



you have to hold those for 13 weeks bro.

----------


## rage2

> It’s not really any more expensive than 7.1.
> 
> Any modern receiver can handle it now. As for how much to spend on speakers that’s a massive rabbit hole.
> 
> I don’t even have height channels installed yet and using cheap energy speakers and the effect is still really cool.



This. I use cheap speakers. It works very well with subs filling in the gap. 




> Should I be looking at liquidating all my Cineplex stocks? lol



That’s an interesting question. Black Widow certainly would’ve done better in theaters if it wasn’t for COVID. That said Disney Plus numbers were actually quite good, $60m take, although that won’t grow much beyond that. It’s not big enough of a pie yet to transition from theater to home releases, and depending on number crunchers figuring out how much theater receipts that $60m D+ cost, we may not even see simultaneous releases like this again, which would be a shame.

----------


## Xtrema

> Number crunchers figuring out how much theater receipts that $60m D+ cost, we may not even see simultaneous releases like this again, which would be a shame.



My colleague is a family of 3 and stayed in for D+ but would have spent at least $60 in tickets vs $35. Now if D+ account sharing is as high as Netflix, then it's another 30% ticket revenue wiped off. So $78 vs $35. By that stats, say keep it simple of 2:1, $60M on D+ would have been $120M in worldwide tickets gone.

But the biggest lost would be pirating. High quality rip basically showed up within 24hrs. By amount of reviews, everyone in China has seen the movie and bootlegs already start to show up in European streets so it gotta take down at least $200-300m earning potential. Simu release like this will never happen again.

----------


## killramos

But notably D+ take is literally pure profit which ticket sales are not.

----------


## sabad66

Speaking of atmos, how well do the upfiring soundbars work these days? I’ve been on the fence for a while now but this came up on sale and looks like a pretty good system for the price. Thoughts?

https://www.costco.ca/lg-sn7y-3.1.2-...100736321.html

----------


## you&me

> My colleague is a family of 3 and stayed in for D+ but would have spent at least $60 in tickets vs $35. Now if D+ account sharing is as high as Netflix, then it's another 30% ticket revenue wiped off. So $78 vs $35. By that stats, say keep it simple of 2:1, $60M on D+ would have been $120M in worldwide tickets gone.
> 
> But the biggest lost would be pirating. High quality rip basically showed up within 24hrs. By amount of reviews, everyone in China has seen the movie and bootlegs already start to show up in European streets so it gotta take down at least $200-300m earning potential. Simu release like this will never happen again.



I don't think you can make a straight dollar comparison between D+ and theatre ticket sales. In my case, we're a family of 6... We pretty regularly watch first releases on Disney for $35, but might go to a theatre a couple times a year... And it's not just the cost, but the logistics of getting snacks, seats, bathroom, etc... It's a giant pain. In our case, not releasing at home will cost them because they'll get $0 instead of $35.

----------


## Xtrema

> But notably D+ take is literally pure profit which ticket sales are not.



Disney is still whole. They asked for 52% split, so it's the theaters that missed out on $60M+consession




> I don't think you can make a straight dollar comparison between D+ and theatre ticket sales. In my case, we're a family of 6... We pretty regularly watch first releases on Disney for $35, but might go to a theatre a couple times a year... And it's not just the cost, but the logistics of getting snacks, seats, bathroom, etc... It's a giant pain. In our case, not releasing at home will cost them because they'll get $0 instead of $35.



Now we are getting into the logic of does pirating really hurt the industry argument. As in do you count lost sales if they weren't there 1st place.

May take another weeks before more numbers rolls in but Black Widow has the highest 1st to 2nd day ticket drop of all MCU movies. How much of that is D+? How much of that is COVID (spacing is still there in theatres)?

----------


## Buster

I just bought a bulb for my 2016 sony 4k projector. In the next couple of years, I'm going to upgrade to a 4k laser projector.

----------


## killramos

Projector? What is this the 90’s?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> What would be the cost for a decent atmos set up?



As little or as much as you want to spend, the bigger difference is whether you go simulated Atmos (i.e. sound bar), bounced/reflective Atmos, height channel Atmos, or in-ceiling atmos. Those are in order from worst to best and not every receiver can handle the simulations for the less ideal placements. The surround/Atmos speakers themselves don't need to be anything special as they are just going to be playing effects for the most part. Your center channel and sub still do the overwhelming majority of the work in a typical movie so that is what you should prioritize from a speaker standpoint. Most people have way too small of a sub for their room either because they don't want to pay up for a good one or they don't like the aesthetics of a large sub. I know I sound like a broken record at this point, but what I always tell people is to never pay for anything in HT that you can't notice yourself (even if someone else can), because things can get out of control easily.

Every half decent receiver handles Atmos now days but what you need to make sure is if it can power enough channels for your particular Atmos setup (5.1.2 is minimum, 5.1.4 is quite a lot better). After that, the next most important thing is the quality of the room correction. Room correction, sub calibration, and room treatments are all exponentially more important than just buying better speakers. A set of cheap speakers set up properly will sound way better than a much more expensive system with no calibration or terrible room acoustics.

If you ever want a demo I have a proper 10 channel Atmos setup, just shoot me a PM.


Re: Theater experience - it has been pretty terrible compared to even a modest HT for at least a decade now, longer if you had a dedicated projector/HT setup, so if people are still going to movies today, they will probably keep going to movies haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Speaking of atmos, how well do the upfiring soundbars work these days? I’ve been on the fence for a while now but this came up on sale and looks like a pretty good system for the price. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/lg-sn7y-3.1.2-...100736321.html



It is the cheapest way to do Atmos and not very good IMO, but it completely depends on your personal threshold of "good enough". That particular soundbar also has no rear channels and only 2 Atmos channels. The quality of the Atmos simulation greatly depends on the acoustics of your room because soundbars either have no room correction or bad room correction (compared to a decent receiver). The advantage of course is you don't need physical speakers in Atmos locations.

----------


## you&me

> Disney is still whole. They asked for 52% split, so it's the theaters that missed out on $60M+consession
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are getting into the logic of does pirating really hurt the industry argument. As in do you count lost sales if they weren't there 1st place.
> 
> May take another weeks before more numbers rolls in but Black Widow has the highest 1st to 2nd day ticket drop of all MCU movies. How much of that is D+? How much of that is COVID (spacing is still there in theatres)?



I wasn't addressing pirating at all... My argument is that simultaneous (or very soon after) release on D+ may actually be a bonus to the bottom line, rather than hurt it. 

I don't know anything about the model, but if what you're saying about the split is accurate, I'd see no reason for them to drop the home releases as there doesn't seem to be a downside and they're surely capturing a non-insignificant segment of the "not going to theatres anyways" crowd, especially in a post-Covid world.

----------


## rage2

> I just bought a bulb for my 2016 sony 4k projector. In the next couple of years, I'm going to upgrade to a 4k laser projector.



It'll still look like ass. Our CEO has an expensive 4K Sony laser projector that's supposed to do HDR, it's still ass compared to TVs. I guess Sony does have a 10k lumens projector out this year, which gives you what 600 nits peak? But it costs $100k or something stupid. You can go one step down, for $80k or so, and get the 5000k lumens model that'll match The Samsung TU7000.  :ROFL!: 




> Projector? What is this the 90’s?



Forgive him, Buster's a size queen.

----------


## Buster

> It'll still look like ass. Our CEO has an expensive 4K Sony laser projector that's supposed to do HDR, it's still ass compared to TVs. I guess Sony does have a 10k lumens projector out this year, which gives you what 600 nits peak? But it costs $100k or something stupid. You can go one step down, for $80k or so, and get the 5000k lumens model that'll match The Samsung TU7000. 
> 
> 
> Forgive him, Buster's a size queen.



It's not like I have only one TV.

Also: show me a 135" TV, and then we'll talk. Laser engines are getting pretty good. Unless you have a ton ambient light to deal with, why would you possibly want to huddle a bunch of people around a 70" TV?

This is what I see when I see people watching movies on a 75" TV:

----------


## killramos

I mean, you are getting on in the years.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm about 12-14 feet from my 65" and it is too damn small! I want a 75 but fear it will be too small even.

Yea according to rtings I should have an 85".
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by...e-relationship

----------


## Buster

> I'm about 12-14 feet from my 65" and it is too damn small! I want a 75 but fear it will be too small even.
> 
> Yea according to rtings I should have an 85".
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by...e-relationship



"Smaller is better"

-Beyond

----------


## rage2

> "Smaller is better"
> 
> -Beyond



Screen size is just a single metric in the whole visual experience. Rich colors, bright highlights, life like sharpness all adds to the immersion of movies. If you only care about a single metric, and ok with ignoring everything else, I’m surprised you haven’t bought a Tesla, which excels at offering that partial experience.

----------


## Buster

> Screen size is just a single metric in the whole visual experience. Rich colors, bright highlights, life like sharpness all adds to the immersion of movies. If you only care about a single metric, and ok with ignoring everything else, *I’m surprised you haven’t bought a Tesla,* which offers that partial experience.



How dare you!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gettin Spicy!!

----------


## Buster

> Gettin Spicy!!



I'm fixing to delete my account.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm fixing to delete my account.



Just switch back to your alt's alt - RurrJurr.

----------


## Buster

> Just switch back to your alt's alt - RurrJurr.



My genius prose can be neither mimicked nor hidden. I have no alt.

----------


## killramos

Extra slow is my alt

----------


## 16hypen3sp

LG C1 OLED is on sale right now at Visions and Best Buy. Would be using as a gaming monitor. 

Damn I’m tempted big time. 

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...ku=OLED55C1AUB

----------


## bjstare

Any recs for a good value 50-60? For reference, its replacing a ~50 hitachi we bought from Costco in 2014 for like $600, and weve been happy with (its just starting to make noise and top is getting white lines bleeding into it somehow). It gets a reasonable amount of use but only for kids cartoons or looping top gear as background noise, we have a media room for actually watching movies so this doesnt need to be high end. Also not looking for bargain basement, just something reasonable.

----------


## killramos

Wait for Black Friday?

----------


## bjstare

> Wait for Black Friday?



The sound coming from this one makes it seem like I have tinnitus… so not waiting for 4 months.

----------


## beecue

This is the best budget tv according to rtings.

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...d=0&sku=55U68G

----------


## dirtsniffer

Don't buy a hisense

----------


## beecue

Right, buy a samsung, any model and it should be amazing lol

----------


## killramos

Unless you care about dolbyvision.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Finally ready to buy a TV. Is something like a LG C1 worth 50% more than a Sony X90J? It's a basement TV.

----------


## killramos

No

Rtings is your friend in this search

----------


## suntan

rtings now costs money apparently.

----------


## killramos

Just for insider access. Most of their reviews are free and available.

----------


## suntan

Weird, yesterday I got a banner saying I had 2 of 3 reviews left to read.

rage2's assessments are better anyhow, rtings tests sucks.

----------


## pheoxs

Did costco drop Vizio as a brand?

----------


## killramos

Vizio dropped Canada as a market

----------


## blairtruck

> Weird, yesterday I got a banner saying I had 2 of 3 reviews left to read.
> 
> rage2's assessments are better anyhow, rtings tests sucks.



incognito gets past the 3 review limit. I've been using it for the past few days for monitors and keyboards.

----------


## Serpent

thanks for recommendations

----------


## rage2

COVID and archipelagos shortages have made 2021 TVs uninteresting. Only thing new this year is fixed HDMI 2.1 support for 120hz and VRR. Most manufacturers seemed to have just renamed models around the same TVs. The promise of brighter TVs didn’t materialize at all this year. Weak. 

That said, just watched suicide squad last night on HBO Max, looks like I’m watching it again in theaters tonight so I’m expecting disappointment again haha.

----------


## g-m

So all TVs are basically now good to go with a PS5?

----------


## killramos

Depends on your definition of good to go.

Will they all work? Yes.

Will some have better picture than others? Also yes.

Will that matter to you? Hard to say.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> So all TVs are basically now good to go with a PS5?



Just make sure it's HDMI 2.1 / 4K 120Hz compatible and you should be fine if you want to use the full capability of the PS5. Beyond that the same things apply as they would for any other content with regards to picture quality.

Don't buy an OLED if you are going to spend countless hours playing a game with a status bar, health bars, etc. but if you aren't, then the LG C1 is a really popular gaming OLED.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Picked up a 65in LG CX over the weekend to replace our 10yo Samsung and WOW...... even my wife who thought it's stupid to spend that much on a TV had her jaw dropped when I put on some Netflix movies.

----------


## g-m

> Just make sure it's HDMI 2.1 / 4K 120Hz compatible and you should be fine if you want to use the full capability of the PS5. Beyond that the same things apply as they would for any other content with regards to picture quality.
> 
> Don't buy an OLED if you are going to spend countless hours playing a game with a status bar, health bars, etc. but if you aren't, then the LG C1 is a really popular gaming OLED.



Interesting, why not with the HUD? Do they burn in at those locations? I play too much destiny 2 so that would qualify.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Interesting, why not with the HUD? Do they burn in at those locations? I play too much destiny 2 so that would qualify.



Image retention (and eventually burn-in) is still and will probably always be an issue with OLEDs due to how they work. Red burns in first followed by the other colors. Most TVs have features to mitigate this but they don't do much if the static part of the image has any significant size to it. 

The only reason I mentioned it is if you're someone who games many hours a day with the same HUD/life bars/speedometers, etc. on the screen, you might eventually start to see some faint burn-in. For most people and with an OLED that sees mixed usage, it is generally not a problem. The brighter and more prominent they are, the worse it is. This is also one reason why why TV network logo watermarks went from solid to semi-transparent.

You see it on OLED smartphones too where people game on them hours at a time or leave the screen on 100% of the time for navigation while driving a Taxi all day or something. Apple/Google warn against it for example and say it may happen. Same with TVs.

LCD TV's will never burn-in. Plasmas used to if left on long enough (if you are downtown look at some of the old plasmas that run the stock tickers all day, they have brutal burn-in).

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Picked up a 65in LG CX over the weekend to replace our 10yo Samsung and WOW...... even my wife who thought it's stupid to spend that much on a TV had her jaw dropped when I put on some Netflix movies.



Yah. I have the C1 and it's very nice. Use it mostly as a monitor and for Xbox Series X. Came from a TU8000 and this is a game changer in a big way.

----------


## dj_rice

My company has a corporate account with Visions that gives me "wholesale" pricing. I've been wanting a Sony Bravia for awhile now but the X900 models are either discontinued or demo models and don't get discounts on those. 

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...9&sku=XR65X90J

My special pricing is $1650 + taxes. Good enough deal to bite? Comes with bonus 2 year warranty

----------


## nismodrifter

Samsung Frame owners:
Has your "Classic Artwork" disappeared recently?
Used to have like 14-20 images in there, now 0. 
Anyone else encounter this?

----------


## beecue

C1 on sale at most retailers (Costco, BB, Visions) $2,597.99 - pretty much BF pricing

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need a cheap Roku 32" for the treadmill. Had to sell my last 32" with my trailer. Like the roku interface. seems TCL 3 series is the best bet.

----------


## beecue

Hisense has roku too - https://www.costco.ca/hisense-32-in....100655117.html

----------


## msommers

Short throw projectors look pretty darn appealing. Can't imagine they do very well in a room that isn't pitch black though

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Short throw projectors look pretty darn appealing. Can't imagine they do very well in a room that isn't pitch black though



Most short throw projectors are paired with light-rejecting screens so they only reflect light from a specific angle (the light that comes at it from the projector). So they do much better in rooms with some ambient lighting than a traditional projector, but if it's a bright room you will still probably be better off with a TV. The kicker with a TV of course is if you want anything larger than ~82" or so the prices climb to $20, 30, even 100K pretty quick haha.

----------


## zechs

This thread got me thinking as I've wanted a bigger TV.

Checked USA vizio since vizio is no longer in Canada, $1999usd for a 75 PQX. That's not bad, $2500cdn to the border.

----------


## msommers

> Most short throw projectors are paired with light-rejecting screens so they only reflect light from a specific angle (the light that comes at it from the projector). So they do much better in rooms with some ambient lighting than a traditional projector, but if it's a bright room you will still probably be better off with a TV. The kicker with a TV of course is if you want anything larger than ~82" or so the prices climb to $20, 30, even 100K pretty quick haha.



Nice that's good to know. I was hoping OLED prices would have come down more to finally replace my plasma....and I don't need a large screen, 65 or even 70 would be great. Have 55 right now

----------


## killramos

So does anyone make a decent tv in 32”? Checked RTings and even their top recommended tv was pretty mediocre. 

Was debating replacing one, but if they are all crap I won’t bother.

----------


## HiSpec

Amazon Fire TV - Amazon's own line up of TVs

$1400 for a 75" 

http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/news/am...-and-4-series/

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08T6DX84M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_M9QN192H8Q10SH6YHDX3?psc=1

----------


## Buster

not surprised.

I prefer my shield to FireTV tho

----------


## killramos

Always listening TV will go great with facebook’s always watching sunglasses.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So does anyone make a decent tv in 32? Checked RTings and even their top recommended tv was pretty mediocre. 
> 
> Was debating replacing one, but if they are all crap I wont bother.






> Need a cheap Roku 32" for the treadmill. Had to sell my last 32" with my trailer. Like the roku interface. seems TCL 3 series is the best bet.



I better get my shit together here and buy something. 720p is weak, but on such a small screen it probably doesn't matter. Hisense or TCL seem like the choices for Roku OS, which I really like.

----------


## killramos

Buying a 720p screen if any size is a mistake. Guaranteed going to look like shit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

You could by any brand and get a Roku stick.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You could by any brand and get a Roku stick.



This sounds more expensive and like I'd end up with two remotes. This is for a treadmill TV, never used more than 60 minutes a day.

----------


## killramos

What kind of modern system needs 2 remotes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What kind of modern system needs 2 remotes.



I don't know, I'm not a TV guy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Buying a 720p screen if any size is a mistake. Guaranteed going to look like shit.



Guess that TCL is only ten bucks more and is 1080p. That's good value. Thanks beyond!

----------


## flipstah

> Guess that TCL is only ten bucks more and is 1080p. That's good value. Thanks beyond!



TCL is nice stuff. Good choice. My mom's TCL is still running strong and it's always on for K-dramas and shit

----------


## Clever

> TCL is nice stuff. Good choice. My mom's TCL is still running strong and it's always on for K-dramas and shit



bought one for my mom last year and I noticed that it takes awhile to connect to the internet after it powers up, it might just be a setting but my mom doesn't seem to mind since she does not watch TV that often.

----------


## flipstah

> bought one for my mom last year and I noticed that it takes awhile to connect to the internet after it powers up, it might just be a setting but my mom doesn't seem to mind since she does not watch TV that often.



There's a quick start function you have to turn on in the menu settings but you will need to restart the system once in a while or else it lags like crazy.

----------


## chongkee_

Any recommendation for a TV calibration guy?
Friend is looking to get his calibrated.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I have enough chinese shit in my life without a tcl tv

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have enough chinese shit in my life without a tcl tv



Do you think other brands are handmade in Strathmore or something?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Practically. Even if some of samsung parts are made in china at least the tv isn't spying on me.. 

Haha well shit, it probably is anyways. At least it's not the chinese government. Just some greedy corporation

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not that I'm defending the ccp, Chinese manufacturing, or China-based companies.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> . 
> Haha well shit, it probably is anyways. At least it's not the chinese government. Just some greedy corporation



I think the CCP knowing what I watch has less effect on me than a corporation.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Y'all know your iPhones are ccp monitored right? Apple and ccp are besties. 
I had android so I had to download Wechat to get the same level of surveillance.

----------


## rage2

> Any recommendation for a TV calibration guy?
> Friend is looking to get his calibrated.



Copy the settings from rtings and you’re 95% done.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Y'all know your iPhones are ccp monitored right? Apple and ccp are besties. 
> I had android so I had to download Wechat to get the same level of surveillance.



Lold hard.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Lold hard.



There were zero jokes in that post.

----------


## jwslam

> Y'all know your iPhones are ccp monitored right? Apple and ccp are besties. 
> I had android so I had to download Wechat to get the same level of surveillance.
> 
> _Sent from my Huawei P40 Pro_



ftfy

----------


## flipstah

Any upcoming Black Friday deals to watch for? Sony X900 and x950 still haven’t budged pricing. I thought it would’ve went down with the X90J coming out

----------


## dj_rice

> Any upcoming Black Friday deals to watch for? Sony X900 and x950 still haven’t budged pricing. I thought it would’ve went down with the X90J coming out



https://forums.redflagdeals.com/best...99-99-2493308/

----------


## dj_rice

Sony TV's on sale at most suppliers but this is Costco pricing below for the X90J 

50" (Sale $1198, Reg $1498)
55" (Sale $1298, Reg $1698)
65" (Sale $1498, Reg $1998) Last week this was $1798 so time to pull the trigger me thinks
75" (Sale $1998, Reg $2998)

----------


## flipstah

X90J is also on sale as Visions for same. Confirmed

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sony uses price control agreements so their retailers cannot sell for less than another retailer.

----------


## rage2

> Sony uses price control agreements so their retailers cannot sell for less than another retailer.



They just can’t advertise it. I got my 950h for $1000 off the listed sale price last year.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Hows the local dimming and hdr on that sony tv?

----------


## killramos

On the 900h fine to mediocre.

On the 950 or 95 the HDR is much better

----------


## flipstah

> They just can’t advertise it. I got my 950h for $1000 off the listed sale price last year.



The 950H and X90J are the same price. Which one would you choose?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They just cant advertise it. I got my 950h for $1000 off the listed sale price last year.



Wow! I thought that was unbreakable.

----------


## ganesh

> The 950H and X90J are the same price. Which one would you choose?



Where are you seeing 950H? I believe it is discontinued.
I believe only OB's are available.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> The 950H and X90J are the same price. Which one would you choose?



from what I just read, the X90J has hdmi 2.1 and 120hz native

----------


## rage2

> The 950H and X90J are the same price. Which one would you choose?



95J is pretty much a rebranded 950H
90J is pretty much a rebranded 900H

There’s nothing really new with the 2021 lineup other than hdmi 2.1 support (if 4K/120 matters to you). The 950/95 is a way better TV if you care about HDR. Choose based on what matters more. 




> Wow! I thought that was unbreakable.



Best Buy receipt:

----------


## flipstah

> Where are you seeing 950H? I believe it is discontinued.
> I believe only OB's are available.



Oh yeah you're right; https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR65X950H

Does the built-in Google TV push 4K content for Netflix (if you have the right subscription), or do you need the external media device to push it?

EDIT: 950 still in stock at BB

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...x950h/14470546

----------


## ganesh

> Oh yeah you're right; https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR65X950H
> 
> Does the built-in Google TV push 4K content for Netflix (if you have the right subscription), or do you need the external media device to push it?
> 
> EDIT: 950 still in stock at BB
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...x950h/14470546



Yeah. I was searching for a 85" and no one has that in stock  :Smilie:

----------


## rage2

> Yeah. I was searching for a 85" and no one has that in stock



Amazon has 1 left at around the same price I paid.

----------


## beecue

Great pricing for LG C1

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/mult...thers-2499984/

----------


## ganesh

> Amazon has 1 left at around the same price I paid.



Thanks. I think I am going to go with the X95J looks like I can get it for decent price.

----------


## bjstare

Thoughts on Samsung UN55TU7000? It seems to be on sale everywhere for 800. Its not for a media room or anything, its the background noise or kid distraction use case.

----------


## dj_rice

Grabbed a 65" X90J from Costco today. Can't wait to set it up. Replacing a 16 year old Toshiba. Probably going to be a wow moment. Had a couple employees and 1 other shopper giving me thumbs up for a good choice. For the price point, was too hard to pass up. And if it goes lower during BF, I'm within that 90 day return period.

----------


## blairtruck

> Grabbed a 65" X90J from Costco today. Can't wait to set it up. Replacing a 16 year old Toshiba. Probably going to be a wow moment. Had a couple employees and 1 other shopper giving me thumbs up for a good choice. For the price point, was too hard to pass up. And if it goes lower during BF, I'm within that 90 day return period.



30 day for online price match. The c1 I bought 33 days ago was past the limit. They price matched anyways. Said they would do it this one time. I would have returned It if not and bought at the cheaper price.

----------


## flipstah

> Grabbed a 65" X90J from Costco today. Can't wait to set it up. Replacing a 16 year old Toshiba. Probably going to be a wow moment. Had a couple employees and 1 other shopper giving me thumbs up for a good choice. For the price point, was too hard to pass up. And if it goes lower during BF, I'm within that 90 day return period.



Nice buy! There are lots of stock at Costco Easthills for that as well

----------


## flipstah

Did you get their extended warranty? Is it worth getting? 

From what I've read, their extended warranty doesn't cover burn-in but should be irrelevant for the X90J right? 




> Grabbed a 65" X90J from Costco today. Can't wait to set it up. Replacing a 16 year old Toshiba. Probably going to be a wow moment. Had a couple employees and 1 other shopper giving me thumbs up for a good choice. For the price point, was too hard to pass up. And if it goes lower during BF, I'm within that 90 day return period.

----------


## brucebanner

Impulse purchased a 65" x85j yesterday at costco, compared the 85 & 90 on rtings and the extra few bucks didn't seem worthwhile for our usage. Also did get the Costco $99 warranty. It replaced the free tv from Telus during initial services set up. 

Definitely happy with the upgrade.

----------


## rage2

> Did you get their extended warranty? Is it worth getting? 
> 
> From what I've read, their extended warranty doesn't cover burn-in but should be irrelevant for the X90J right?



Only OLEDs have a risk of burn in, but realistically even that’s rare as the TV software is pretty aggressive at preventing it by dropping the brightness aggressively.

----------


## dj_rice

> Did you get their extended warranty? Is it worth getting? 
> 
> From what I've read, their extended warranty doesn't cover burn-in but should be irrelevant for the X90J right?



I did. For $99 and 3 more years of whatever coverage/warranty. Why not? But I mean if my Toshiba has still survived after 16 years, I'm hoping this Sony can do the same.


This is from the Sony RFD thread. But I believe in the case below, this was Costco's 2 year warranty that did this, not the Asurion warranty

*




For anyone hesitant on the warranty from Costco, I would strongly suggest getting it

I got a Vizio 65' in 2019 which died in early 2021 (there was an issue with it updating the software)... they sent me the newer version of the model.

The newer version ended up dying on me 3 weeks ago and within a few days there was a technician that came and said that the part was impossible to find (backlight?) and that he would recommend that I get a refund. Ended up getting a check in the mail today for $1500.. REALLY effortless..

Used that $1500 towards a new 75 X90J!

Coming next week!



*

----------


## HiSpec

I recently bought the 65X90J as well. It's no X95 but it is performing quite well in a bright room.
Costco already price adjusted once for me.

----------


## Xtrema

This is giving me a case of FOMO not buying Sony TV this BF.

----------


## killramos

There is always another sale

----------


## suntan

> This is giving me a case of FOMO not buying Sony TV this BF.



They only get better and chea... Well maybe not anymore.

----------


## dj_rice

> This is giving me a case of FOMO not buying Sony TV this BF.



That's how I felt when all yall buying those Vizio P65s and Sony X900H's and Samsung Frames. The stars aligned this time finally, financially had some slush fund to spend (didn't buy aftermarket wheels for the summer daily, bought used OEMs), had a SUV that could transport it and Costco had stock instore. Semi big splurge for me since Covid. 


But now that I got the TV, I'm all new to this 4K/HDR thing. I believe I have to get new HDMI cables to fully maximize the TV's potential correct? The last time I bought HDMI cables were from Monoprice and that was in 2008. The cables show HDMI High Speed so I believe they are HDMI 1.3/1.4? But the newest is HDMI 2.1? Can I re-use my old cables for time being? Wheres the best and cheapest place to get cables?

----------


## rage2

> That's how I felt when all yall buying those Vizio P65s and Sony X900H's and Samsung Frames. The stars aligned this time finally, financially had some slush fund to spend (didn't buy aftermarket wheels for the summer daily, bought used OEMs), had a SUV that could transport it and Costco had stock instore. Semi big splurge for me since Covid. 
> 
> 
> But now that I got the TV, I'm all new to this 4K/HDR thing. I believe I have to get new HDMI cables to fully maximize the TV's potential correct? The last time I bought HDMI cables were from Monoprice and that was in 2008. The cables show HDMI High Speed so I believe they are HDMI 1.3/1.4? But the newest is HDMI 2.1? Can I re-use my old cables for time being? Wheres the best and cheapest place to get cables?



Most of my old hdmi cables from monoprice supported hdmi 2.0 just fine. That’s good enough for nearly everything. 4K 60hz, Dolby vision etc. Hdmi 2.1 (for 4K 120hz gaming) does need newer cables tho.

I still think 4K 120hz gaming is overplayed. None of the current consoles can really support the graphical requirements for it, and when it does, it cranks down the quality massively to pull it off. Hell even the latest games in quality mode with all the fancy ray tracing has to drop down to 4K 30fps. If you’re dropping quality so much, you might as well run 1080p 120hz which looks better as you can run better quality, and hdmi 2.0 supports that just fine. 4K 120hz support just caters to ocd people that want the checkbox support imo, or pc gamers with an insane enough rig to support 4K 120hz and high graphics detail (I’m assuming that even exists).

----------


## nismodrifter

> This is giving me a case of FOMO not buying Sony TV this BF.



This. I am hunting for 80"+ for basement and just haven't had time to research anything this year.

----------


## rage2

> This. I am hunting for 80"+ for basement and just haven't had time to research anything this year.



Nothings really changed much from last year. Same recommendations. 

Don’t care or can’t tell the difference with HDR? Buy the biggest cheapest TV (LG 86”). 

Want to be blown away by HDR highlights? X95 Sony. Deal with a bit of blooming. 

Want to be blown away by color and contrast? LG OLED.

----------


## msommers

Whatever is best for movies I'm game for in the 65" -ish size. Not a serious gamer on TV and only watch Netflix or Disney with Amazon stick lol

----------


## Xtrema

Well, damn FOMO......

Walk into London Drugs, saw a 55" X90H (X900H old stock) for $799. Grabbed it.

That's the max size I can get for the main floor and was going to replace it with a cheap LG for roughly the same price. But for $500 less than X90J and better in some regard, why not.

----------


## bjstare

> Well, damn FOMO......
> 
> Walk into London Drugs, saw a 55" X90H (X900H old stock) for $799. Grabbed it.
> 
> That's the max size I can get for the main floor and was going to replace it with a cheap LG for roughly the same price. But for $500 less than X90J and better in some regard, why not.



Where? Online they only show X800H for that price. That seems like a pretty solid deal.

----------


## Xtrema

> Where? Online they only show X800H for that price. That seems like a pretty solid deal.



I got mine in LD in Airdrie as I was having lunch in the area and walked in for shits and giggle. I checked it's not advertised on website or may be not yet. I don't know if I got the jump on BF or something but glad I saw it first.

----------


## bjstare

> I got mine in LD in Airdrie as I was having lunch in the area and walked in for shits and giggle. I checked it's not advertised on website or may be not yet. I don't know if I got the jump on BF or something but glad I saw it first.



I can't even find that model on the website. I'll maybe pop down to the LD near me and see if there is any there.

----------


## Xtrema

> I can't even find that model on the website. I'll maybe pop down to the LD near me and see if there is any there.



It's in the system somewhere. Heard dude was talking about a 65" model with manager as he started to walk out with me to load the TV into my car.

----------


## dj_rice

> Well, damn FOMO......
> 
> Walk into London Drugs, saw a 55" X90H (X900H old stock) for $799. Grabbed it.
> 
> That's the max size I can get for the main floor and was going to replace it with a cheap LG for roughly the same price. But for $500 less than X90J and better in some regard, why not.



Was it open box or BNIB?

----------


## benyl

> It's in the system somewhere. Heard dude was talking about a 65" model with manager as he started to walk out with me to load the TV into my car.



Any 85”? Lol

----------


## Xtrema

> was it open box or bnib?



bnib.

----------


## Xtrema

> Any 85”? Lol



This is the only x900h in the clearance isle. If they have anything else, it'll be in the back. Not going to lie, I was thinking about the same thing as I started to drive back to Calgary.  :Smilie:

----------


## benyl

Saw this in the nov 19 flyer that just got delivered.

----------


## Xtrema

> Saw this in the nov 19 flyer that just got delivered.



X90J price has been set a month ago. Everybody is the same and within a buck or 2 of each other in adverts.

----------


## jwslam

are curved tv's dead?

----------


## rage2

> are curved tv's dead?



Was it ever alive?

----------


## Clever

I’m looking at the X90J as well, a contractor working at my house dropped a ladder on my 900H so he is buying me a new tv. The bonus room gets a lot of light and was hard to see the 900H at times, I read that the X90 might be better, or should I be looking at something else?

----------


## rage2

> I’m looking at the X90J as well, a contractor working at my house dropped a ladder on my 900H so he is buying me a new tv. The bonus room gets a lot of light and was hard to see the 900H at times, I read that the X90 might be better, or should I be looking at something else?



X90J is physically the same display panel as X900H. You'll have the same problem. I noted this issue with the X90/X900 previously in this thread, it's just not bright enough for rooms with lots of natural light.

You'll want an X95 which is almost twice as bright in SDR mode alone.

----------


## Clever

Thanks Rage, I’ll look into the x95’s.

----------


## ramminghard

> X90J is physically the same display panel as X900H. You'll have the same problem. I noted this issue with the X90/X900 previously in this thread, it's just not bright enough for rooms with lots of natural light.
> 
> You'll want an X95 which is almost twice as bright in SDR mode alone.



For a basement without a lot of natural light, would the X90J be sufficient? 

Any Sony sound bar recommendations to go with the TV? Was thinking of this: https://www.costco.ca/sony-ht-x9000f...100422047.html 

Hoping to lock in a 65" TV and sound bar for around $2k. Mainly used for Xbox and streaming movies.

----------


## ZenOps

https://www.amazon.ca/TCL-Class-UHD-...dp/B08MWTT7XB?

Entry level 65 incher for $500, shipped. Android based, but you can always just get a Roku stick if you want Roku. Personally I prefer Android. Should have been produced pre-covid as well, if that is a factor going forward.

----------


## rage2

> For a basement without a lot of natural light, would the X90J be sufficient? 
> 
> Any Sony sound bar recommendations to go with the TV? Was thinking of this: https://www.costco.ca/sony-ht-x9000f...100422047.html 
> 
> Hoping to lock in a 65" TV and sound bar for around $2k. Mainly used for Xbox and streaming movies.



Yea it’d be sufficient. The main differences between 90 and 95 are brightness (both sdr and especially hdr highlights), and wide color coverage. If you don’t care about hdr content, the 90 does the job well.

I’ve been historically negative on the 900h because it was touted as the greatest tv ever, which it isn’t. It’s not a bad TV, it’s a decent balance between price and picture quality, but it ain’t the holy grail tv that does everything perfect as it was portrayed to be.

----------


## benyl

> but it ain’t the holy grail tv that does everything perfect as it was portrayed to be.



What is?

----------


## ramminghard

> Yea it’d be sufficient. The main differences between 90 and 95 are brightness (both sdr and especially hdr highlights), and wide color coverage. If you don’t care about hdr content, the 90 does the job well.
> 
> I’ve been historically negative on the 900h because it was touted as the greatest tv ever, which it isn’t. It’s not a bad TV, it’s a decent balance between price and picture quality, but it ain’t the holy grail tv that does everything perfect as it was portrayed to be.



That’s good enough for me, thanks! Grabbed the last one at Heritage Costco. 

Only thing left is a decent sound bar to finish it off.

----------


## rage2

> What is?



X95's or OLEDs, but still not perfect. The holy grail will be MicroLED maybe in a few years?

X95 is probably the closest today to consistently delivering the ultimate picture quality, with blooming being its weakness. Samsung QN90 is up there as well, probably even better visuals than the X95, but lack of dolby vision support can't leverage the TV's abilities. LG OLEDs deliver color and vibrancy the best, but can't come close in HDR highlights.

----------


## 94CoRd

> Yea it’d be sufficient. The main differences between 90 and 95 are brightness (both sdr and especially hdr highlights), and wide color coverage. If you don’t care about hdr content, the 90 does the job well.
> 
> I’ve been historically negative on the 900h because it was touted as the greatest tv ever, which it isn’t. It’s not a bad TV, it’s a decent balance between price and picture quality, but it ain’t the holy grail tv that does everything perfect as it was portrayed to be.



I've got the 900H in a basement setting, no direct sunlight in to the room where the TV is and I really like it.

Rage's 900H bashing a few pages ago did have me second guessing the purchase. The 950 was out of my price range for a 75", and I was hesitant on a comparable TCL model for the fact I didn't want to mount and setup the TV more than once if there were any panel quality issues. I felt like I had a better chance of setting it and forgetting it with the Sony, and it also lined up nicer with my in wall cable management. 6 months in, no complaints and a few compliments from friends / family.

----------


## ZenOps

Amazon Canada released their HDTV's. Not great prices, and since their tablets use a 32-bit crippled version of Android (assuming they use something similar for the HDTV) - I'd say try to avoid unless the price really drops.

----------


## rage2

> Rage's 900H bashing a few pages ago did have me second guessing the purchase. The 950 was out of my price range for a 75", and I was hesitant on a comparable TCL model for the fact I didn't want to mount and setup the TV more than once if there were any panel quality issues. I felt like I had a better chance of setting it and forgetting it with the Sony, and it also lined up nicer with my in wall cable management. 6 months in, no complaints and a few compliments from friends / family.



Yea sorry about that. Figured I would've clarified. I'm a sucker for visuals, so my advice is more for idiots like me than the average consumer. Like I mentioned before, even the cheapest TV will blow most people away these days.

----------


## 94CoRd

> Yea sorry about that. Figured I would've clarified. I'm a sucker for visuals, so my advice is more for idiots like me than the average consumer. Like I mentioned before, even the cheapest TV will blow most people away these days.



It just made me want a 950 even more, just couldn't justify the price. I remember the big hype of the 900 being the HDMI 2.1, but that was never a requirement for me. 

Smaller basement setup with no direct sunlight, and the 900H works well. Let me know if you ever sell your 950, Rage  :Drool:

----------


## dj_rice

> X95's or OLEDs, but still not perfect. The holy grail will be MicroLED maybe in a few years?
> 
> X95 is probably the closest today to consistently delivering the ultimate picture quality, with blooming being its weakness. Samsung QN90 is up there as well, probably even better visuals than the X95, but lack of dolby vision support can't leverage the TV's abilities. LG OLEDs deliver color and vibrancy the best, but can't come close in HDR highlights.



So your a no go on those TCLs with the mini-LEDS QLEDS? I was really set on grabbing one of those but after hearing all the issues of the panel lottery (dead LEDS on new tvs) I opted to grab better brand name

----------


## rage2

> So your a no go on those TCLs with the mini-LEDS QLEDS? I was really set on grabbing one of those but after hearing all the issues of the panel lottery (dead LEDS on new tvs) I opted to grab better brand name



I wasn’t blown away by it when I saw it in person.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Any good BF deals on a 75"? Looking from an entry-mid level, nothing super fancy. TV will be in the basement with very controlled lighting.

----------


## Xtrema

> Any good BF deals on a 75"? Looking from an entry-mid level, nothing super fancy. TV will be in the basement with very controlled lighting.



TCL 4 and 5 series was on sale this morning but price seemed to revert back to normal now.

LG 86" seems to have the most off MSRP at around $2100-$2300 for a entry level panel. Hisense is the only one have a sub $1K price for a 75".

Unless you go into the weeds with brands like RCA and Skyworth, I'm sure Walmart has a bunch of RCA for dirt cheap.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Fair, seems to be a pretty steep dropoff in quality under the ~$1500 mark so I went with the X90J. I don't game much so the lack of VRR shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## dj_rice

Finally got around to setting mine up. Installing it solo is a bit tough and having to lift it up onto a fireplace mantle was a task, with a injured arm (tennis elbow) but luckily TVs are light as heck these days. But man the size difference from 42 to 65 is overwhelming hahaha. It barely fit onto my mantle. 

Now someone recommend a decent budget sound bar, Sonos Arc is out of my budget.

----------


## ZenOps

As for TCL 4 series (434): Built in processor is not strong enough to decode 4K Youtube. HDR is not very accurate on PS4, but still a huge difference compared to none at all.

----------


## ramminghard

> Finally got around to setting mine up. Installing it solo is a bit tough and having to lift it up onto a fireplace mantle was a task, with a injured arm (tennis elbow) but luckily TVs are light as heck these days. But man the size difference from 42 to 65 is overwhelming hahaha. It barely fit onto my mantle. 
> 
> Now someone recommend a decent budget sound bar, Sonos Arc is out of my budget.



I ordered this one: 
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...oofer/12399782

Not sure if its the best value but there was a refurbished unit for $600 so gave it a shot.

----------


## Asian_defender

I just got the LG
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...oofer/15387895
one of the few in that price range that has room calibration and the highest rated on rtings.
The HT-Z9F sounded slightly better but the subwoofer included sucked.

----------


## vengie

Posting only to say I've posted on the 69th page of this thread.

"Nice!"

----------


## prae

Snagged a 55" Samsung Frame on a refurb deal for $8xx. High wife acceptance factor; low beyond epeen length. Such is married life.

----------


## bjstare

> Snagged a 55" Samsung Frame on a refurb deal for $8xx. High wife acceptance factor; low beyond epeen length. Such is married life.



link?

----------


## rage2

> Posting only to say I've posted on the 69th page of this thread.
> 
> "Nice!"



Clearly you’re a noob if you’re not on the 80 posts per page setting.

----------


## msommers

> Fair, seems to be a pretty steep dropoff in quality under the ~$1500 mark so I went with the X90J. I don't game much so the lack of VRR shouldn't be an issue.



Where from?

----------


## vengie

> Clearly you’re a noob if you’re not on the 80 posts per page setting.



God damn 08 noobs.

----------


## ramminghard

I am having second thoughts on the x90j. Was looking at the 65U68G and seems to be a pretty close match to the x90j but is $500 cheaper and has VRR which should match up well with the Xbox Series X that will be hooked to the TV full time. I am a bit worried about the viewing angles for the Hisense as the couch in my basement is not very far away from the wall that the tv will be on. 

The price difference basically pays for the sound bar which is a major plus for the Hisense.

Any thoughts? Keep the sony or swap it out?

----------


## prae

> link?



'twas a one-off via a third party seller on bestbuy's website. I was looking around for BF prices and spotted it. I'd recommend regularly checking the page if you're a gamblin' man like myself.

Perhaps stocktrack.ca could help here? I'm not sure if it supports third party sellers. Using keepa or camelcamelcamel on amazon.ca might also be a helpful way to spot a refurb/warehouse deal if it comes up.

Package is supposed to deliver today so we'll find out soon whether i just wasted $$$ or got an okay deal on a lightly-cosmetically-damaged TV. Will report back.

Here's an open box example: https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...n-box/15644472 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ (sold out rn but the fact that the listing is still up seems to imply another might pop up).

----------


## ExtraSlow

I always check the warehouse deals on items I'm tracking. They can be excellent.

----------


## Manhattan

> I am having second thoughts on the x90j. Was looking at the 65U68G and seems to be a pretty close match to the x90j but is $500 cheaper and has VRR which should match up well with the Xbox Series X that will be hooked to the TV full time. I am a bit worried about the viewing angles for the Hisense as the couch in my basement is not very far away from the wall that the tv will be on. 
> 
> The price difference basically pays for the sound bar which is a major plus for the Hisense.
> 
> Any thoughts? Keep the sony or swap it out?



I have the 65U68G in a brightly lit living room and its great. I'm not much of a TV geek but the quantum dot/QLED definitely makes colors more vibrant. I was in the same boat between deciding between Hisense & Sony. Only downside is visitors see the brand and assume you're in dire financial straits. Android TV on the 65U68G is great too. Minor complaint is I watch TV at night on bluetooth headphones and there's a fraction of a second delay between whats happening on screen and sound.

All TVs today are amazing across price ranges compared to just a few years ago. Has anyone bought an ultra cheap Walmart RCA or Toshiba want to share their thoughts?

----------


## beecue

The U68G doesn't have VRR though. You need the 78 or 88 for HDMI 2.1 gaming.

----------


## Gman.45

> I just got the LG
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...oofer/15387895
> one of the few in that price range that has room calibration and the highest rated on rtings.
> The HT-Z9F sounded slightly better but the subwoofer included sucked.



I got this same unit from my father as a b-day present for my office TV setup (65" LG C1 OLED). The sound even from streaming services like Netflix/Prime/HBOMax/DisneyMinus/etc is fantastic, depending on the format used by each different video and movie. Atmos is great, I'm really surprised at how well these soundbars work in a medium sized room like my office.

----------


## ramminghard

> The U68G doesn't have VRR though. You need the 78 or 88 for HDMI 2.1 gaming.



My understanding is that this model does have VRR.

----------


## Xtrema

> The U68G doesn't have VRR though. You need the 78 or 88 for HDMI 2.1 gaming.



X90J and X900H both support 2.1 and VRR on recently released firmware. Both sounds like it's not something to write home about at this attempt.

True gamers buy LG C1s (And from Costco with extended warranty, so burn-in comes in you may get a new panel  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## cyra1ax

> True gamers buy LG C1s (And from Costco with extended warranty, so burn-in comes in you may get a new panel ).



RFD was saying that the Costco 5 year warranty doesn't include burn in?

----------


## beecue

^ It does not, though I don't think anyone will have issues with burn-in. My CX from last year still looks like same.

I think maybe the warranty straight from LG might cover burn-in but it's like $400-500.





> My understanding is that this model does have VRR.



It does not - https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/u6g

The U78/88G implementation of VRR is probably better than Sony's lame attempt.

----------


## dj_rice

Back to HDMI cables, I'm just re-using the cables that Shaw provided me with my 4K Wireless TV Boxs and Bluecurve Gateway, they say HDMI High Speed on them. These good enough for now? I just turned on TV and put on Shang Chi movie and I was impressed, from 1080P Toshiba to 4K Sony

Hope this TV lasts another 10-15 years till the next TV upgrade purchase

----------


## Xtrema

> RFD was saying that the Costco 5 year warranty doesn't include burn in?



Ok, that spoiled my plan.

----------


## rage2

It's not exactly easy to burn in an OLED. They have pretty aggressive brightness limiter to protect the display. It's not something I would worry about at all.

It's that limiter that drives me away from OLED.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Where from?



Got it from Visions, $1999. They also give you a $99.90 gift card if you do in-store pickup, which you can use the same day so I put it towards a sound bar I needed anyway.

Now I just need to find a good deal on a 4K 7.1 receiver and I'm set.

----------


## msommers

> Got it from Visions, $1999. They also give you a $99.90 gift card if you do in-store pickup, which you can use the same day so I put it towards a sound bar I needed anyway.
> 
> Now I just need to find a good deal on a 4K 7.1 receiver and I'm set.



Nice. Visions is where I got my plasma from years ago, I found them great to deal with.

----------


## Buster

> It's not exactly easy to burn in an OLED. They have pretty aggressive brightness limiter to protect the display. It's not something I would worry about at all.
> 
> It's that limiter that drives me away from OLED.



how do they work?

----------


## cyra1ax

> Back to HDMI cables, I'm just re-using the cables that Shaw provided me with my 4K Wireless TV Boxs and Bluecurve Gateway, they say HDMI High Speed on them. These good enough for now? I just turned on TV and put on Shang Chi movie and I was impressed, from 1080P Toshiba to 4K Sony
> 
> Hope this TV lasts another 10-15 years till the next TV upgrade purchase



Depends on what you're hooking up to it. If it's just the cable box then the Shaw included ones will be fine. If it's Xbox Series X, PS5, Nvidia Shield, you'll want a HDMI 2.1 cable. I get all of my cables from Infinite Cables, but if you're just getting the one cable then just grab it from Amazon. Xbox and Playstation have HDMI 2.1 cables in the box.

----------


## dj_rice

> Depends on what you're hooking up to it. If it's just the cable box then the Shaw included ones will be fine. If it's Xbox Series X, PS5, Nvidia Shield, you'll want a HDMI 2.1 cable. I get all of my cables from Infinite Cables, but if you're just getting the one cable then just grab it from Amazon. Xbox and Playstation have HDMI 2.1 cables in the box.



Just cable box, and my PS4 Pro. Dont live in Aspen so no PS5 yet. Thanks for info!

----------


## rage2

> how do they work?



Too much bright shit, tv dims. Brightness comes back up when it feels safe to. It’s a roller coaster of brightness changes. Totally ruins whatever you’re watching.

----------


## ZenOps

I use Bluerigger for HDMI. They do have a downside though, for some crazy reason or simply the way they plate the connector causes them to slip out very very slowly. If you pull and push it a millimeter every month or so by the end of the year it will have roughed up enough to grip by itself. Or you can kind of do it right away, but its still a good idea to check for the first year anyhow.

Also: Hate that DisplayPort has grabby teeth.

----------


## HiSpec

If anyone is looking for a 75" for ~$1200. Not sure if it's a hot deal. 
https://www.amazon.ca/amazon-fire-tv...f_=as_li_ss_tl

----------


## Buster

> Too much bright shit, tv dims. Brightness comes back up when it feels safe to. It’s a roller coaster of brightness changes. Totally ruins whatever you’re watching.



Ewwwwe

----------


## Gman.45

> It's not exactly easy to burn in an OLED. They have pretty aggressive brightness limiter to protect the display. It's not something I would worry about at all.
> 
> It's that limiter that drives me away from OLED.



I'm on my 2nd LG OLED for my office TV, this C1 65" I've used as a HTPC screen in here, and played tons of games, mostly just blowing up Digital Combat Simulator for others to see while I'm in VR, and a few other strat games like Cold Waters. I've played a fair bit of CS GO on it too just to screw around. No burn in, none at all so far, and I've had the Win desktop page up for a fair bit here and there as well (obviously I've taken steps to minimize the screen sitting still in such cases, screen savers coming on very fast/etc, and the LG TV's own defense enabled).

----------


## dj_rice

So I've finally got my TV setup and started watching some shows on it for first time today longer than a few mins, and theres a weird dust burning smell. Its a smell like when you havent turned on something in a real long time dust burning kinda of deal? Like when your furnace hasnt been used all summer and the first fire up of winter smell? Yall getting the same smell?

Normal?

----------


## flipstah

Maybe spray the vents with some air duster? Could be just sitting in storage for a long time? 

So long as it's not burnt wires.

----------


## rage2

> I'm on my 2nd LG OLED for my office TV, this C1 65" I've used as a HTPC screen in here, and played tons of games, mostly just blowing up Digital Combat Simulator for others to see while I'm in VR, and a few other strat games like Cold Waters. I've played a fair bit of CS GO on it too just to screw around. No burn in, none at all so far, and I've had the Win desktop page up for a fair bit here and there as well (obviously I've taken steps to minimize the screen sitting still in such cases, screen savers coming on very fast/etc, and the LG TV's own defense enabled).



Even if you don’t take any precautions, I don’t think you’d get burn in. Like I said, the self protection features are there to ensure that doesn’t happen.

----------


## killramos

It’s really too bad the OLED’s don’t have a baller mode that removes all safeties and you just need a new one every 2-3 years

----------


## Xtrema

> It’s really too bad the OLED’s don’t have a baller mode that removes all safeties and you just need a new one every 2-3 years



$12 for a LG service remote can get you into service menu and you can go to town.

https://www.reddit.com/r/OLED_Gaming...e_menu_access/

May be this is why Costco warranty won't cover burn-in.

----------


## killramos

If I would have known about that OLED might have been on the table for me

----------


## rage2

> $12 for a LG service remote can get you into service menu and you can go to town.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/OLED_Gaming...e_menu_access/
> 
> May be this is why Costco warranty won't cover burn-in.






> If I would have known about that OLED might have been on the table for me



Service remote only disables ASBL. ABL can not be disabled at all.

ASBL fixes 1/2 the problems, when the TV thinks it's a static image, which gets triggered for long scenes of bright/dark. You still have the issue of dimming for bright scenes, particularly HDR content. Regardless, turning off ABSL still voids warranty.

I've gone down the same path. I love the perfect blacks of OLED, the vibrancy of the colors. I also love the bright highlights that adds realism, which OLED is inconsistent with due to dimming. There's no perfect TV haha.

----------


## Gman.45

> $12 for a LG service remote can get you into service menu and you can go to town.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/OLED_Gaming...e_menu_access/
> 
> May be this is why Costco warranty won't cover burn-in.



Probably right. I do wonder though how anyone could tell you put your TV into this mode with a service remote, if you just put it back before any warranty tech/shop/whatever took a look at it? Does it leave a "digital or analogue" trail or footprint of what settings have been used? I don't know, but would like to before I start messing with the service remote I just ordered.

Rage2 - what TV are you using now for the other end of the spectrum from the OLED/Blacks? Sony or Samsung/QLED or some such? I'd really like to see the LG/SONY OLED tv's right beside the QLED and other non OLED Sony types.

----------


## msommers

The fact you cannot turn off an obviously annoying feature when spending this much money on a TV is ludicrous.

I have the same thing on my 10 year old plasma and it's a simple on/off option in the setup menu  :crazy nut:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Still sad we'll never see a 4K plasma TV. Makes me wonder how the tech would have fared if it got the same R&D $ that LED/OLED got.

----------


## rage2

> Probably right. I do wonder though how anyone could tell you put your TV into this mode with a service remote, if you just put it back before any warranty tech/shop/whatever took a look at it? Does it leave a "digital or analogue" trail or footprint of what settings have been used? I don't know, but would like to before I start messing with the service remote I just ordered.
> 
> Rage2 - what TV are you using now for the other end of the spectrum from the OLED/Blacks? Sony or Samsung/QLED or some such? I'd really like to see the LG/SONY OLED tv's right beside the QLED and other non OLED Sony types.



I’m on a x950h now. There are better displays, Vizio in the US (they pulled out of Canada) but from what I’ve been seeing their software is shit now, and Samsung but no Dolby vision is a deal breaker. So 3rd best tv I guess.

----------


## msommers

> I’m on a x950h now. There are better displays, Vizio in the US (they pulled out of Canada) but from what I’ve been seeing their software is shit now, and Samsung but no Dolby vision is a deal breaker. So 3rd best tv I guess.



$1,500 for a quality 65" TV is a good price in my books

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR65X950H

----------


## flipstah

> $1,500 for a quality 65" TV is a good price in my books
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR65X950H



Final clearance aka open box or display models. X90J is more recent but as rage2 said before, it’s the x900h equivalent

----------


## rage2

> Final clearance aka open box or display models. X90J is more recent but as rage2 said before, it’s the x900h equivalent



X95 is the 2021 version of the x950.

----------


## ramminghard

> $1,500 for a quality 65" TV is a good price in my books
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...sku=XBR65X950H



I called Visions and asked if they would ship it but no dice. Not really interested in going to Edmonton for a TV but if I could find that model for a similar price in town I would get it for sure!

----------


## Xtrema

> I called Visions and asked if they would ship it but no dice. Not really interested in going to Edmonton for a TV but if I could find that model for a similar price in town I would get it for sure!



Still a demo that has been burning on the floor for 10+hrs /day? Not cheap enough IMHO.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Deals on receivers have been pretty slim pickings. Best I could find in my price range was the Denon X1600H for $719 (reg. $899). Not advertised, all the usual retailers are still full price 

https://www.denon.com/en-ca/product/...ers/avr-x1600h

----------


## colinxx235

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...9&sku=QN65Q80A

Trying to help a family member out with a last minute TV search and see this thread pop up a bit. I've personally had good luck with Samsung and saw this deal. Search is 65", nothing too crazy and probably somewhere in this range or less if a good deal. Anyone have some better recommendations than the link above? I'm a bit behind on TVs and this request caught me off guard. Thanks!

----------


## Asian_defender

> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...9&sku=QN65Q80A
> 
> Trying to help a family member out with a last minute TV search and see this thread pop up a bit. I've personally had good luck with Samsung and saw this deal. Search is 65", nothing too crazy and probably somewhere in this range or less if a good deal. Anyone have some better recommendations than the link above? I'm a bit behind on TVs and this request caught me off guard. Thanks!



Personally I'd rather a Sony X90J or the Hisense 78G
They're both cheaper too

----------


## dj_rice

I was bored so looked up the side by side comparison between X90J vs X95J on Rtings. 

https://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/comp...threshold=0.10

The Sony X95J is slightly better than the Sony X90J. The X95J has much better reflection handling, better viewing angles, and a better local dimming feature. The X95J is also much brighter, and small highlights stand out better in HDR. The X90J, on the other hand, has better native contrast and better black uniformity, with less cloudiness in dark scenes.

----------


## prae

this thread cost me 2k god dammit

----------


## cyra1ax

> this thread cost me 2k god dammit



65" c1?

----------


## Xtrema

> this thread cost me 2k god dammit



FOMO is real.

----------


## 99civ

hey guys in the market for a tv. is the 90j worth the extra over the 85j in 65" size? biggest difference seems just the chip set and local dimming? i'm upgrading from a basic 1080 Vizio. i read myself into corner of which one to get  :facepalm:

----------


## dj_rice

> hey guys in the market for a tv. is the 90j worth the extra over the 85j in 65" size? biggest difference seems just the chip set and local dimming? i'm upgrading from a basic 1080 Vizio. i read myself into corner of which one to get




Taken from Rtings. All I know about the 2 as a basic consumer is, one is entry level TV and one is the middle tier. I'm not too sure about this but the X90J is a Bravia XR set, the X85 is not? Someone can correct me if I'm wrong

*




The Sony X90J and the Sony X85J are very similar overall. The X90J has a full array local dimming feature that can improve contrast and reduce blooming in dark scenes, but the X85J has better native contrast and a flicker-free backlight. The X90J is brighter in HDR and HDR content displays at the correct brightness. If you care about calibrating your display for the most accurate image possible, one important difference here is that the X85J doesn't have a color management system.



*I'm happy with my X90J. Going to watch a movie from the Bravia XR Core app. You get 5 free unlimited rentals from their catalog. BRAVIA CORE features Pure Stream™, streaming at up to 80 Mbps, delivering lossless 4K UHD picture quality on a wide range of content. It’s simple and easy to enable this functionality on BRAVIA CORE from the settings—once it’s on, it’s always on with adaptive streaming functionality.

----------


## cyra1ax

Picked up a U7G from Costco for the parents. Figure it's going to be more than enough for them since they only watch cable and Youtube.

----------


## rage2

For those that are looking to be impressed with Dolby vision and Dolby Atmos, I just finished watching No Time to Die. Hands down the best Dolby vision and Atmos visuals and audio I’ve seen. The whole Cuba scene is just fantastic.

----------


## blueToy

:thumbs up: 
Just starting to look into getting a new TV and sound system so its great to know, thanks!

----------


## killramos

> For those that are looking to be impressed with Dolby vision and Dolby Atmos, I just finished watching No Time to Die. Hands down the best Dolby vision and Atmos visuals and audio I’ve seen. The whole Cuba scene is just fantastic.



Something about the Cuba scene has me extremely… immersed

----------


## flipstah

> Something about the Cuba scene has me extremely… immersed



Her name was Paloma; she was an agent

----------


## killramos

> Her name was Paloma; she was an agent



She was something alright

----------


## suntan

She was the holo chick in BR: 2049. Fairly sure if that was real humanity would've ended ages ago.

----------


## Xtrema

Ben Affleck is/was hitting that. Lucky bastard.

----------


## cyra1ax

Huh, didn't realize she was in Knives Out as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

> 



Don’t you have a phone made by a company who specializes in solutions to these things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don’t you have a phone made by a company who specializes in solutions to these things.



My phone doesn't have the internet.

----------


## rage2

Just watched Matrix Resurrection on HBO max in Dolby vision and atmos. Another solid demo film. Decent Atmos mix, helicopters bullets and destruction audibly flying around you in 3d space. The Dolby vision visuals is terrific. They basically cranked all the highlights to 11. Every spark, explosion, headlight, sun is just eye searing.

----------


## nismodrifter

Alright well I've dilly daddled on this issue too much. Going to buy an 80+ inch TV this week and get it over with. TV is going in a basement, primary use at night time after child sleeps for watching movies, maybe some kids cartoons on occasion during the day. 

I am wanting to keep price to ~$3000. 

I have narrowed it down to these 3 which I believe (from what I've learned) are somewhat comparable in terms of panel, features etc:
1. Sony X91J : $2998 @ Visions - https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x91j
2. LG 86" 86NANO90UPA: $3198 @ Visions - https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/nano90-2021
3. Samsung 85": QN85Q72A: $3198 @ Visions - https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/qn85a-qled

I've been reading review after review and this thread for information. Sony has Dolby Vision but poor HDR brightness. Samsung has better brightness than the Sony. 

What do. Have now read my self into confusion LOL.

----------


## killramos

The Sony you chose has poor brightness. The 95J is much better for that. I’d get a 75” 95J over an 85” 90J


I wouldn’t buy a media room tv without DV support.

----------


## g-m

What do you guys think about this monitor? It says HDR ready but I don't know what that means. Just trying to get a second 2k, 144hz+ monitor. 

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...ku=OPTIXG27CQ4

----------


## msommers

Check rtings.com - any answer you seek will more than likely be there.

----------


## g-m

Yea sounds like no HDR

----------


## nismodrifter

Went with the 85" X91J. It will do the job fine. I am not home theatre nut enough to spend 5k on the X95. 

The small tv currently on the wall will now be used for my race sim setup  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

True HDR is basically non existent in the world of PC’s unless you spend silly money on monitors.

----------


## HiSpec

It’s weird that the new X91 is like a step backward comparing to the X90




> The Sony you chose has poor brightness. The 95J is much better for that. I’d get a 75” 95J over an 85” 90J
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t buy a media room tv without DV support.

----------


## nismodrifter

> It’s weird that the new X91 is like a step backward comparing to the X90



Yeah I was confused re this but I figure its somehow a way to push people towards getting the X95 in the 85" category. I almost did this but "bro" at Visions wouldn't move on the price of 85" X95 much.

----------


## benyl

> Yeah I was confused re this but I figure its somehow a way to push people towards getting the X95 in the 85" category. I almost did this but "bro" at Visions wouldn't move on the price of 85" X95 much.



I ordered and cancelled the X91J from Costco. Their $99 warranty is so much cheaper than the Visions one for $500+. Also, if you hate it after 90days, just return. 

Now debating a 77" A80J vs the 75" X95J. My 3 year old Vizio still has twice the brightness in HDR as compared to the X95J. The X91J has even less brightness.

My theater room can be completely dark. But that doesn't change the highlights. I'll get the 85" X95J if I can get it for just over $4K. Might have to wait a bit.

----------


## ganesh

> I ordered and cancelled the X91J from Costco. Their $99 warranty is so much cheaper than the Visions one for $500+. Also, if you hate it after 90days, just return. 
> 
> Now debating a 77" A80J vs the 75" X95J. My 3 year old Vizio still has twice the brightness in HDR as compared to the X95J. The X91J has even less brightness.
> 
> My theater room can be completely dark. But that doesn't change the highlights. I'll get the 85" X95J if I can get it for just over $4K. Might have to wait a bit.



 
@benyl
, recently I purchased 85X95J and paid a little bit over 4400 + Taxes - It is from Visions.
If you are interested I can pass my contact to you

----------


## benyl

> @benyl
> , recently I purchased 85X95J and paid a little bit over 4400 + Taxes - It is from Visions.
> If you are interested I can pass my contact to you



Sent you a PM.

I'll be looking to pick it up in the next month or so. Be good if I get a deal on an Denon 3700 as well.

----------


## ganesh

> Sent you a PM.
> 
> I'll be looking to pick it up in the next month or so. Be good if I get a deal on an Denon 3700 as well.



Replied to your PM. 
Lol I am also searching for a receiver. There is not much stock on any receiver right now. 
I am zeroing on Pioneer Elite VSZ-LSX 505. But it seems like Onkyo RZ50 is the top dog. Good thing is both of them Has Dirac.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Need some opinions. I'm wanting to replace my 55" tv above the mantle on the main floor. Looking for a reasonably good picture, but most of our watching is in the basement. Good brightness and with a large viewing angle. Something thin is a requirement. Main consideration is the Samsung frame right now.

My current samsung 8000 series from 2010 is only 1.2" thick, and I don't really want to go much thicker. But the blacks are terrible, brightness isn't great, and its only 1080p. But 240 hz for some reason lol

----------


## killramos

Frame is great, just know it’s not really a value pick.

Picture is fine, blacks are fine. 4K.

You are paying for how it looks on the wall, which for a living room where it doesn’t see a ton of use it’s the tv for the job imo. I’ve bought 3.

----------


## benyl

> I am zeroing on Pioneer Elite VSZ-LSX 505. But it seems like Onkyo RZ50 is the top dog. Good thing is both of them Has Dirac.



Thanks for this. RZ50 is looking good. Group buy? lol

----------


## ganesh

> Thanks for this. RZ50 is looking good. Group buy? lol



Sent you the receipt
I am more leaning towards 505. Which one are you looking at? 
I was told ETA for both are end of Jan. 
I can see if we get two what will be the price. 
If you have a source please check and let me know as well.

----------


## benyl

> Now debating a 77" A80J vs the 75" X95J.



After watching and Fast forwarding through a lot of this, I going to try to find an 85" X95J. The video is dry.




- - - Updated - - -




> Sent you the receipt
> I am more leaning towards 505. Which one are you looking at? 
> I was told ETA for both are end of Jan. 
> I can see if we get two what will be the price. 
> If you have a source please check and let me know as well.



Just read some stuff on AVS forum. I'm lost again in the Onkyo vs Denon camp. Have to do more research.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Frame is great, just know it’s not really a value pick.
> 
> Picture is fine, blacks are fine. 4K.
> 
> You are paying for how it looks on the wall, which for a living room where it doesn’t see a ton of use it’s the tv for the job imo. I’ve bought 3.



Ya the 55" is on sale for $1500 right now and it seems that anything with a similiar profile and local dimming is $2k+ which is more than I want to spend for what we use it for.

----------


## nismodrifter

For living room get the frame. You won't regret it. Looks great.

----------


## pheoxs

Dumb question because I’m too lazy to look. How does sizing work on the frame? If you get a 55” then I’m assuming it’s 55” TV plus a few inch border around? So it would take the space of a 60 or 65”?

----------


## killramos

I think it was the OG frame that had a huge border. The new frames don’t have have a big bezel mine are 1/4” or so similar to a normal TV.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Dumb question because Im too lazy to look. How does sizing work on the frame? If you get a 55 then Im assuming its 55 TV plus a few inch border around? So it would take the space of a 60 or 65?



Great question. So I actually busted out the measuring tape to check. My 65" measures 66" with the border. This is a 2019 Frame.

----------


## killramos

I think that comment stems from some Of the art mode settings that put a big border around the photo.

That disappears on tv mode.

----------


## rage2

https://news.samsung.com/global/sams...zation-options

Frame gets matte display and up to 85” size for 2022.

Everything else got basically no upgrades of significance. MicroLED has some updates with smaller sizes but still expecting unobtainable pricing.

----------


## pheoxs

> Great question. So I actually busted out the measuring tape to check. My 65" measures 66" with the border. This is a 2019 Frame.



Oh that's tiny.




> I think that comment stems from some Of the art mode settings that put a big border around the photo.
> 
> That disappears on tv mode.



Yeah I think that's what I had in my head. Seeing the art and thinking that was the useable parts.

----------


## killramos

> https://news.samsung.com/global/sams...zation-options
> 
> Frame gets matte display and up to 85” size for 2022.
> 
> Everything else got basically no upgrades of significance. MicroLED has some updates with smaller sizes but still expecting unobtainable pricing.



Samsung will never be a consideration for a media room tv until they embrace DV anyway.

lol at Samsung selling NFT artwork for frames  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> Samsung will never be a consideration for a media room tv until they embrace DV anyway.
> 
> lol at Samsung selling NFT artwork for frames



Yea, that’s basically the consensus for anyone building a semi serious setup. I’m surprised at how stubborn they are with it, and trying so hard to push hdr10+ but only small players are adopting it.

They’re also adopting google stadia this year. I thought google gave up on that already. Weird choices.

----------


## killramos

> Yea, that’s basically the consensus for anyone building a semi serious setup. I’m surprised at how stubborn they are with it, and trying so hard to push hdr10+ but only small players are adopting it.
> 
> They’re also adopting google stadia this year. I thought google gave up on that already. Weird choices.



I’m not sure I’ve ever noticed an HDR10+ source.

Not that it matters as my frames can’t display HDR anyway, was watching encanto with my daughter this afternoon and the screen of grey with no contrast was painful haha.

----------


## rage2

> I’m not sure I’ve ever noticed an HDR10+ source.
> 
> Not that it matters as my frames can’t display HDR anyway, was watching encanto with my daughter this afternoon and the screen of grey with no contrast was painful haha.



Apple TV doesn’t support it so you wouldn’t see it. There’s a bunch of UHD blu rays that also include hdr10+. Aside from that, Amazon prime has it as well from the streaming side of things.

----------


## ZenOps

QDOLED explained by Linus. Way back when talked to a physics major that it wasn't possible to turn blue light into red. Shoulda bet on it.

----------


## rage2

> QDOLED explained by Linus. Way back when talked to a physics major that it wasn't possible to turn blue light into red. Shoulda bet on it.



1000 nits target.

----------


## benyl

> 1000 nits target.



It’s only a quarter. 

Doesn’t the EOTF of DV go to 4000 for a lot of films?

----------


## killramos

> It’s only a quarter. 
> 
> Doesn’t the EOTF of DV go to 4000 for a lot of films?



DV also supports 12 bit Color but good luck finding a panel to show it

----------


## nismodrifter

FYI 85 inch x95s are on sale now for 46xx.

----------


## rage2

> FYI 85 inch x95s are on sale now for 46xx.



It’ll go lower. The x95k is looking to be a huge step up when it arrives this summer/fall.

----------


## Xtrema

> It’ll go lower. The x95k is looking to be a huge step up when it arrives this summer/fall.



x95K is doing the Samsung QD-OLED panel right? Kinda heard something about it during CES but wasn't sure.

NVM: mixing up Sony models that's A95K and tops out at 65"

----------


## dj_rice

I watched Shang-Chi on my X90J and I'm impressed. Good buy in my books. I'm easy to please though. Didn't mess with any calibrations. Good enough for my eyes straight outta the box with the DV setting on but I do need a better sound bar. The Hisense HS214 does a good job for price I paid but I need better

----------


## g-m

> It’ll go lower. The x95k is looking to be a huge step up when it arrives this summer/fall.



Perfect, lower is better

----------


## Xtrema

> Perfect, lower is better



X95J line could be a good pick up before X95K arriving if you don't care about the latest and greatest. But damn X95K will bring quite a lot to the table while the X90K just a repeat of X90 J

----------


## Pauly Boy

Deals sites reporting the LG A1 OLED 55" have been showing up in some warehouses for $1000.

I'm heavily debating this over a frame for our small living room off the kitchen on the main floor...

----------


## g-m

> X95J line could be a good pick up before X95K arriving if you don't care about the latest and greatest. But damn X95K will bring quite a lot to the table while the X90K just a repeat of X90 J



That's what I'm thinking, like rage2 said a ways back, all new TVs look great. I just want it to do 120hz ps5 gaming and good TV viewing

----------


## ZenOps

Stadia is hurting pretty bad, they did have the $22 or buy one $30 US game and get the hardware - for US users a while back. I actually want to try it if they ever do the same deal for Canada.

I have noticed that if you get HDR for playing games, it doesn't really need to be all that accurate - you can always fudge the adjustment sliders to configure the range. Its the overall max intensity that is important.

----------


## Xtrema

> That's what I'm thinking, like rage2 said a ways back, all new TVs look great. I just want it to do 120hz ps5 gaming and good TV viewing



If you care about VRR, I would stay away from the 90 line. So far I have not heard anything good on the VRR implementation on X90H. X90J and X90K may follow the same fate as they are using the same MediaTek SoC.

Fortunately my X90H is just a breakfast TV. So not really picky on the details. Talking heads looks good that's enough for me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZenOps

https://www.whathifi.com/us/news/son...-than-expected

Rumor: It might actually be cheaper to produce larger 80+ inch QDOLED panels, just for the idea that if its smaller - its difficult to get all the quantum dots in the right place. Crazyness.

If they can do this at scale, a solar panel with only blue to red should be trivial.

----------


## colinxx235

Hey Beyond, finally decided to do some TV swapping through the house/upgrade. Snagged one of the 65" LG C1 based upon everything read and was installing it yesterday. Was hoping someone on beyond is a bit more of a sound bar guru as I'm behind.

With the new TV, I also purchased a LG SN7Y sound bar w/ woofer to go with it and therein lies my issue. My tv that now exiting from the bonus room was a 65" Samsung but was paired with a Samsung HW-H750 that I bought back in 2014 together. 
New TV is great, but the LG sound bar sounds like an airy POS. I saw it at costco for $399 figured worth a shot and I found that having a same brand worked well previously for pairing/remotes in the past so thought it was a safe purchase. 

Any good recommendations for a setup that can compete/better my Samsung HW-H750 (moving it to the main floor with the samsung tv) and it definitely doesn't need to be LG. Ideally something that doesn't have a price tag of $1xxx+. Recommendations are greatly appreciated.

----------


## sabad66

> Hey Beyond, finally decided to do some TV swapping through the house/upgrade. Snagged one of the 65" LG C1 based upon everything read and was installing it yesterday. Was hoping someone on beyond is a bit more of a sound bar guru as I'm behind.
> 
> With the new TV, I also purchased a LG SN7Y sound bar w/ woofer to go with it and therein lies my issue. My tv that now exiting from the bonus room was a 65" Samsung but was paired with a Samsung HW-H750 that I bought back in 2014 together. 
> New TV is great, but the LG sound bar sounds like an airy POS. I saw it at costco for $399 figured worth a shot and I found that having a same brand worked well previously for pairing/remotes in the past so thought it was a safe purchase. 
> 
> Any good recommendations for a setup that can compete/better my Samsung HW-H750 (moving it to the main floor with the samsung tv) and it definitely doesn't need to be LG. Ideally something that doesn't have a price tag of $1xxx+. Recommendations are greatly appreciated.



I bought a Samsung HW-Q800A on Boxing Day and I’m super happy with it. Got it for 799.99 on sale. Rtings has a lot of good soundbar reviews of you want to take a look there

----------


## npham

Does anyone have a good TV installer they could recommend? Hoping to find someone to mount a Frame tv in the living room but hide the AppleTV/cords, etc.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Does anyone have a good TV installer they could recommend? Hoping to find someone to mount a Frame tv in the living room but hide the AppleTV/cords, etc.



and the one connect box?

----------


## npham

Hoping to avoid using that box, there's a network port and power on the wall (proper backing behind the drywall too).

----------


## gpomp

> Does anyone have a good TV installer they could recommend? Hoping to find someone to mount a Frame tv in the living room but hide the AppleTV/cords, etc.



Renzo at YYC TV Installations is really good. Used him twice now to mount some TVs including a Frame TV.

----------


## killramos

> Hoping to avoid using that box, there's a network port and power on the wall (proper backing behind the drywall too).



Pretty sure that box is non optional.

The tv doesnt have any internal electronics its all in the connect box.

You will need a different tv.

----------


## bjstare

> Pretty sure “that box” is non optional.
> 
> The tv doesn’t have any internal electronics it’s all in the connect box.
> 
> You will need a different tv.



Haha yup. That box is the brains of the TV.

If you have a cubby somewhere for an apple TV, surely it can be expanded to fit the Frame box thing.

----------


## npham

I haven't even opened the box for the TV yet...so it's probably in there. There's not really a cubby for this. It's above a fireplace/mantle...

Suggestions?

----------


## killramos

Setup a cable run to the left or the right for the Samsung box.

Or. Return the tv and get a normal one.

The whole reason it is so slim is none of that crap is inside the tv.

----------


## haggis88

Can someone explain the North American obsession with putting TVs up so high you're craning your neck upwards to watch em?

----------


## npham

I'd prefer it lower as well, but this is what we have to work with. I think wall mounting (with tilt) is better than having a media console table/TV stand in our living room. For a basement or bonus room that works fine.

----------


## gpomp

> Can someone explain the North American obsession with putting TVs up so high you're craning your neck upwards to watch em?



https://www.reddit.com/r/TVTooHigh/

----------


## kenny

> I haven't even opened the box for the TV yet...so it's probably in there. There's not really a cubby for this. It's above a fireplace/mantle...
> 
> Suggestions?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Ev8ekPOoo

Can't embed but that's a decent solution that's pretty easy to do.

----------


## bjstare

> Can someone explain the North American obsession with putting TVs up so high you're craning your neck upwards to watch em?



TV above the fireplace is hardly neck craning territory. Unless maybe you use tatami mats for your living room furniture.




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Ev8ekPOoo
> 
> Can't embed but that's a decent solution that's pretty easy to do.



That guy looks like a psychopath in his intro/closing haha.

That's an aesthetically pleasing solution. I'd probably be inclined to open up a bunch of the knockouts on that box so the heat has somewhere to go.

----------


## npham

Thanks Kenny, I think that's a great option. It's going to be annoying because they braced all the space between the studs with 2x6's. I'll reach out to Renzo to get his help on this.

----------


## jwslam

I have a not-frame TV over the fireplace.
Been happy with this

https://www.primecables.ca/p-362175-...vs-primecables

----------


## DonJuan

I have the frame above our fireplace. We had to design in a rectangular cubby hole for the controller for the frame TV in order for it to hang like an actual picture frame. 
It was during the designing of our house so not a big deal. The builder did have to go to a thinner fireplace exhaust pipe to compensate for the cubby.

The box itself does have a very longish "HDMI like" cord for the output to the TV so if you wanted to remote locate the box somewhere else and fish the output cord to the TV it can be done. I think the cord is about 10-15ft long.

----------


## schurchill39

I am looking for an 80" (+ or - 5") TV around the <$3000 mark (preferably around $2500) that will primarily be used for watching sports. I have a decent TV that's going into the family room for the kids to watch movies on but I noticed pretty quickly after buying it that when watching hockey on it everything gets blurry with quick camera motions and the high contrast colours. This new TV is going in my basement and will mostly be used with the lights on. A decent smart TV operating system that has apps like SN-Now is ideal as I would prefer not to run something external like Apple TV or a Fire Stick if I can help it.

I'm not in a big rush and can wait for Black Friday if its worth it. I was looking at Costco just because their return policy is awesome but I am open to other places.

----------


## rage2

Relying on smart tv functionality will always be a painful experience. Slow UI, poor design, poor video quality, and last to get apps. Spend a few bucks and get an external device designed for streaming video that’s well supported by your apps.

Even people using Xbox as a media device gets a shittier experience. Amirite 
@killramos
 ?

----------


## killramos

Fucking xbox

----------


## dirtsniffer

Possibly unrelated, but xbox is coming out with a game streaming box called the keystone. Might be a better media center

----------


## killramos

> Possibly unrelated, but xbox is coming out with a game streaming box called the keystone. Might be a better media center



Considering it’s more of an Xbox lite I don’t see how it would be better.

----------


## schurchill39

> Relying on smart tv functionality will always be a painful experience. Slow UI, poor design, poor video quality, and last to get apps. Spend a few bucks and get an external device designed for streaming video that’s well supported by your apps.
> 
> Even people using Xbox as a media device gets a shittier experience. Amirite 
> @killramos
>  ?



I am currently running an external device and will continue to do so if its needed, it just would be nice if I didn't need to. Question about TV's specifically tweaked for sports in a bright environment still stands though. I was looking at the Samsung 85" QN85Q70A or the Sony 85" X85K Series

----------


## Darell_n

Had an unsolicited offer in the parking lot at work to buy a ‘like 80” TV from the back of a clapped out minivan (black, not white). Had I read this earlier I could have started an amazing group buy from a dude that looked like he was wearing a Luigi getup.

----------


## dirtsniffer

The frame TV is back on sale at costco

----------


## cidley69

Any recommendations for OLED/QLED to be on the lookout for this Black Friday/Cyber Monday season?

Looking for a Sony-Samsung-LG (most likely) in 65" variant.

----------


## pheoxs

> Any recommendations for OLED/QLED to be on the lookout for this Black Friday/Cyber Monday season?
> 
> Looking for a Sony-Samsung-LG (most likely) in 65" variant.



The LG C1 OLED's have been pretty heavily discounted lately but I don't know if there's any stock of them left. I think they cleared most out for the C2 now.

----------


## msommers

Yeah if a C2 comes on special just auto-buy it

----------


## cidley69

> Yeah if a C2 comes on special just auto-buy it



Current going rate for 65" C2 is about $2300. I'll be on the lookout for deals. What vendors have the best sales on these for Black Friday season?

----------


## Xtrema

> Current going rate for 65" C2 is about $2300. I'll be on the lookout for deals. What vendors have the best sales on these for Black Friday season?



They are all the same I thought. But people prefer Costco for cheap warranty plans and return policy.

I find London Drugs could be good graveyards of previous year models and unadvertised deals. But you have to be lucky and hit the right one.

----------


## pheoxs

Yeah Costco /w warranty is the best bet unless you can get some kind of rewards point bonus elsewhere.

Really hoping the 77's are on sale.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

What others said, try and find a LG C1 or Sony A80J if you can on sale. 

I just bought a 65" A80J for $1900 at Costco 2-3 weeks ago while they had it on sale. Same panel as the LG, but I wanted the built in Google/Android TV over the LG OS.

Otherwise wait and see what comes out next month for Black Friday sales, Costco has been very competitive with Visions and Best Buy pricing, and can't beat 90 day return policy + cheap extended warranty.

These OLED tv's are scary thin, was afraid of damaging it lol.

----------


## flipstah

> What others said, try and find a LG C1 or Sony A80J if you can on sale. 
> 
> I just bought a 65" A80J for $1900 at Costco 2-3 weeks ago while they had it on sale. Same panel as the LG, but I wanted the built in Google/Android TV over the LG OS.
> 
> Otherwise wait and see what comes out next month for Black Friday sales, Costco has been very competitive with Visions and Best Buy pricing, and can't beat 90 day return policy + cheap extended warranty.
> 
> These OLED tv's are scary thin, was afraid of damaging it lol.



Which location? The 55" A80J is at BestBuy for $1500 FYI

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...-2021/15336835

Costco has the 65" inch X90K: https://www.costco.ca/sony-65%22-cla...100973495.html

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ Red Deer Costco because I live in narnia now

The C1 was $1900 at all locations to clear them out, the Sony went on sale to match the price. I'll see what pricing and stock is like when I swing by next trip.

----------


## sabad66

Best Buy has the c1 for $1900 now

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...-2021/15442034

----------


## cidley69

Visions has 65" Sony A90J for $1999.

Comes with 2 extra years warranty and 60 day price protection.

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=XR65A90J

Wonder if these will get any cheaper on black Friday?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Visions has 65" Sony A90J for $1999.
> 
> Comes with 2 extra years warranty and 60 day price protection.
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...0&sku=XR65A90J
> 
> Wonder if these will get any cheaper on black Friday?



That's a legit good deal for that model.

----------


## killramos

Have the last couple generations of OLED addressed ABL in any significant way?

----------


## cidley69

The living room where new tv is going can be bright during summer months. Have read that OLED is prone to glare and doesn't look as good in bright rooms.

Looking at Samsung QN90B as an option.

Any have this tv, or the last year's model of QLED tv?

Should I actually be worried about viewability of OLED in bright rooms or is this just reviewers trying too hard to find flaws?

----------


## rage2

> Have the last couple generations of OLED addressed ABL in any significant way?



Nope. If anything, it's more aggressive on the newer brighter panels such as the LG G2.




> The living room where new tv is going can be bright during summer months. Have read that OLED is prone to glare and doesn't look as good in bright rooms.
> 
> Looking at Samsung QN90B as an option.
> 
> Any have this tv, or the last year's model of QLED tv?
> 
> Should I actually be worried about viewability of OLED in bright rooms or is this just reviewers trying too hard to find flaws?



I've only liked OLED in darker light controlled rooms, the glare isn't THAT bad on the newer units, but the bigger problem is that it's not bright enough to overcome a bright room. While it's bright enough for darker scenes like those black background vivid color subject in the middle demo reels you see at Best Buy, but once you get a bright scene ABL kicks in, drops peak brightness down to the 200's and you can't see shit against the sun.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

A80J is on sale for $1900 at best buy

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...-2021/15336834

Might be worth checking if Costco has any/on sale as well for the sake of cheap extended warranty

----------


## bjstare

> The living room where new tv is going can be bright during summer months. Have read that OLED is prone to glare and doesn't look as good in bright rooms.
> 
> Looking at Samsung QN90B as an option.
> 
> Any have this tv, or the last year's model of QLED tv?
> 
> Should I actually be worried about viewability of OLED in bright rooms or is this just reviewers trying too hard to find flaws?



Not OLED, but we put a 2022 Frame in our bright living room, and it's been great from every respect, including glare. Might be something to consider.

----------


## killramos

The frame is a very good option for most people.

----------


## cidley69

> The living room where new tv is going can be bright during summer months. Have read that OLED is prone to glare and doesn't look as good in bright rooms.
> 
> Looking at Samsung QN90B as an option.
> 
> Any have this tv, or the last year's model of QLED tv?
> 
> Should I actually be worried about viewability of OLED in bright rooms or is this just reviewers trying too hard to find flaws?



Looked into the Visions Sony deal, and its sold out everywhere. They are recommending a QLED for bright rooms.

Visions is offering the Samsung QN65Q92BA for $2142. 

Is this a good deal?

----------


## pheoxs

LG 55” C1 1300$ in some locations. Also mentions 65” C2 for 2100$. Not sure if it’s all Costco locations or Ottawa is early with black friday

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...ttawa-2575486/

----------


## zechs

Has anyone used a Hisense U88H/U88G?

Thinking about upgrading my 65" vizio. The tv is good, but the blacks are starting to drive me nuts watching movies.

Think we'll see any Black Friday sales?

----------


## gpomp

I have a U88G. I think it looks better than my other TV which is a Frame.

----------


## flipstah

> Has anyone used a Hisense U88H/U88G?
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my 65" vizio. The tv is good, but the blacks are starting to drive me nuts watching movies.
> 
> Think we'll see any Black Friday sales?



This Hisense U6GR is on sale at Costco: https://www.costco.ca/hisense-65%22-...100811719.html

RTings rating are good for a budget TV and it's dirt cheap

----------


## Xtrema

> This Hisense U6GR is on sale at Costco: https://www.costco.ca/hisense-65%22-...100811719.html
> 
> RTings rating are good for a budget TV and it's dirt cheap



58" can be had for under $400 as well.

----------


## pheoxs

So what’s the better tvs to look out for this BF? Looking for a 65”, originally from as eyeing one of the oled ones but everyone says in a bright room they aren’t as great. The frame seems really aesthetic and the 2022 seems a good improvement. What else is worth checking out at the $2-2.5k range? Every tv seems to claim the same marketing bs and all seem the same.

For my main floor living room so relatively bright room but we don’t get any glare from the window the way it’s all orientated.

----------


## Xtrema

> So what’s the better tvs to look out for this BF? Looking for a 65”, originally from as eyeing one of the oled ones but everyone says in a bright room they aren’t as great. The frame seems really aesthetic and the 2022 seems a good improvement. What else is worth checking out at the $2-2.5k range? Every tv seems to claim the same marketing bs and all seem the same.
> 
> For my main floor living room so relatively bright room but we don’t get any glare from the window the way it’s all orientated.



75" x90k for $2K is a good middle of road TV with some discount. 65 is $1400 and 55 is $1200. My old x900h is doing fine in a bright room but I don't watch enough contents on that one to care that much.

If you have a dark room, C1/A80J deal should be ok but that only get you 65" in that price range.

I don't see any enticing deals for the high ends.

----------


## gpomp

> So what’s the better tvs to look out for this BF? Looking for a 65”, originally from as eyeing one of the oled ones but everyone says in a bright room they aren’t as great. The frame seems really aesthetic and the 2022 seems a good improvement. What else is worth checking out at the $2-2.5k range? Every tv seems to claim the same marketing bs and all seem the same.
> 
> For my main floor living room so relatively bright room but we don’t get any glare from the window the way it’s all orientated.



RTings is a good place for reviews. I like my Frame aesthetically and will probably get a second one for the living room once I sort out my built in cabinet situation.

----------


## cidley69

> So what’s the better tvs to look out for this BF? Looking for a 65”, originally from as eyeing one of the oled ones but everyone says in a bright room they aren’t as great. The frame seems really aesthetic and the 2022 seems a good improvement. What else is worth checking out at the $2-2.5k range? Every tv seems to claim the same marketing bs and all seem the same.
> 
> For my main floor living room so relatively bright room but we don’t get any glare from the window the way it’s all orientated.



On the weekend I picked up a 65" X95K from Visions for $2450. Not sure if that's the absolute lowest they'd go, but I'm happy with the price. 2 year warranty and 60 day price protection.

As for the TV, its pretty amazing picture quality. Its very bright, we have it in a room with several large windows and no curtains, its a bright room, and there's been no issues with viewing the TV in the daytime. Everyone that sees the TV comments on how amazing the picture is. In the store it was side by side with a Samsung QLED, and the Samsung colors looked too exagerated, not realistic looking at all.

I'd highly recommend a Sony, and there are decent deals out there.

----------


## Xtrema

> On the weekend I picked up a 65" X95K from Visions for $2450. Not sure if that's the absolute lowest they'd go, but I'm happy with the price. 2 year warranty and 60 day price protection.
> 
> As for the TV, its pretty amazing picture quality. Its very bright, we have it in a room with several large windows and no curtains, its a bright room, and there's been no issues with viewing the TV in the daytime. Everyone that sees the TV comments on how amazing the picture is. In the store it was side by side with a Samsung QLED, and the Samsung colors looked too exagerated, not realistic looking at all.
> 
> I'd highly recommend a Sony, and there are decent deals out there.



Samsung stubborn on not supporting DV also make me write them off.

That's $150 less than list, I wonder how low Visions is ready to go on 75" one.

----------


## flipstah

> Has anyone used a Hisense U88H/U88G?
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my 65" vizio. The tv is good, but the blacks are starting to drive me nuts watching movies.
> 
> Think we'll see any Black Friday sales?



If you want to see how it performs, the U6GR is on display at Costco East Hills with a price reduction till the 24th of Nov. I was just there to check it out last night. 

If it goes cheaper, they could price-match it but it's a pretty good display for less than $1k

----------


## zechs

Looking into some of the suggestions made here, but was rocking a Vizio M65 from 2018 which was pretty decent for the time, so I'm thinking I need to look higher end.

Really wanted to stretch the budget to get to a 75", but what is really bothering me with the current TV is black crush in dark scenes and stuttering. I think I'd give up the extra size (ha!) for better quality. Panning stuttering fucking KILLS ME, so OLED is out of the picture. Can't stand stuttering, can't stand soap opera effect.

My understanding is Sony has the best picture processing to reduce stuttering. My viewing is typically dark, no real concern about big windows.

Would a 65" Sony X95J fit the bill? BestBuy Canada has a geek-squad certified reman sold direct by BestBuy for $1500cdn with factory warranty.

Can't see myself doing any better, and one of the best qleds available according to rtings (the K is better, but way more $$$). Was really shopping Hisense U88H/G series, but apparently they have really bad red blur which would ruin my viewing experience.

----------


## rage2

What are your sources that’s giving you stutter? I ask this because not all media players are made equal. 
@killramos
 was bitching about stuttering until I told him to get an Apple TV to test. Setting match frame rate eliminated stuttering for him as the Xbox was doing a terrible job doing 24 to 30fps pull-down.

The Sony isn’t perfect either. 
@benyl
 found a few scenes where the Sony struggled with stutter too. The wide pans in the latest Bond film.

----------


## killramos

Yea it was a game changer for me, I now rock an Apple TV on every TV I down.

Xbox is relegated to game duties. It also sucks at physical media but for other reasons.

----------


## Gman.45

> Yea it was a game changer for me, I now rock an Apple TV on every TV I down.
> 
> Xbox is relegated to game duties. It also sucks at physical media but for other reasons.



Ditto, I have the latest Apple TV 4k on all the tvs in our homes. I also have a HTPC on my office tv (65" LG Oled C2, have 3 of these total in various bedrooms/office/etc) - I use the Apple TV for all the streaming services, but still like having access to my HTPC/browser/keyboard+mouse, for writing/emails/surfing/etc.

----------


## zechs

> What are your sources that’s giving you stutter? I ask this because not all media players are made equal.



Streaming from apps on android to TV (so I guess chromecast?) and a Sony UBP-X700 for blu rays. Both are an issue. Youtube is fine streaming over chromecast, I assume that is because its 30fps and not 24fps.

Trying to watch the remastered LoTR and anger is overflowing at the pan shot stuttering.

Are you saying I should purchase an Apple TV, download whatever apps I am using (say Netflix) and utilize it to do any streaming?

And then I have some settings to fiddle with on the UBP for blu ray? Being back in school, my media intake has increased quite a bit so I'm noticing more issues with my setup.

----------


## rage2

I have no idea what your issue is. If you have some Netflix specific scenes you want me to look at for stuttering, I can. I still have a Vizio M at home in my kids bedroom.

I have the same Sony as killramos so when he complained I checked and mine was perfectly fine. Apple TV is easy to buy, test and return if it wasn’t the problem.

----------


## killramos

They will literally deliver you one by Uber eats the same day lol

That’s what I did.

----------


## pheoxs

Anytime someone mentions chromecast I just assume its related to that moreso than the TV.

----------


## killramos

I know literally nothing about chromecast, but I do know the AppleTV is a very good product.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a google fanboi, but I don't think Chromecast is particularly good hardware.

----------


## rage2

The key to Apple TV working well is their match frame rate option. Devices usually do a worst job than your tvs native frame rate pull-down. The Xbox for example outputted everything at 59.9fps so when playing movies it’s doing the 24 to 59 poorly. Meanwhile, feeding the TV a straight 24fps signal will let the tv use its pull-down optimized for that tv to do the job better. Match frame rate forces that. 

Check your devices if you have that option and enable it. I only know Xbox (doesn’t have it) and apple stuff.

----------


## Xtrema

> I'm a google fanboi, but I don't think Chromecast is particularly good hardware.






> I know literally nothing about chromecast, but I do know the AppleTV is a very good product.



Unless you have a Nvidia Shield Pro, all other Chromecast devices are just a compromise processing power on price.

That said, if 
@zechs
 is having problem watching Blu-Rays, something else is the issue. Cables? Firmware? TV?

----------


## flipstah

Got the Hisense U6GR from Costco set up finally at the basement and just waiting for IKEA to get restocked on media units

It’s a great 65” TV for the price. 
@rage2
 what are some good movies to test out stutter? You mentioned “No Time To Die” was one. Anything else?

Also if anyone is looking to buy the wall mounts at Costco, I’d recommend the Sanus. We cheaped out on this arm buying the AVF brand, and it’s not as sturdy as the Sanus one in my condo.

Bose Solo Soundbar Series II is also a great entry-level soundbar for $200. If you want bass thumping sound though, get a Sonos or a soundbar with a dedicated sub.

----------


## killramos

That light is just terribly placed…

----------


## 94CoRd

That wall sconce is the only thing I can look at. Any plans to change it to some type of bias lighting - or just remove it all together?

Nice TV though

----------


## flipstah

> That light is just terribly placed…






> That wall sconce is the only thing I can look at. Any plans to change it to some type of bias lighting - or just remove it all together?
> 
> Nice TV though



Yeah, unfortunately the light was already there and also drive us nuts. It was the only side of the basement that had an outlet to use.

We plan on changing it and it'll be off when we watch movies so it's a theatre experience.

EDIT: probably one of these

----------


## riander5

> Got the Hisense U6GR from Costco set up finally at the basement and just waiting for IKEA to get restocked on media units
> 
> It’s a great 65” TV for the price. 
> @rage2
>  what are some good movies to test out stutter? You mentioned “No Time To Die” was one. Anything else?
> 
> Also if anyone is looking to buy the wall mounts at Costco, I’d recommend the Sanus. We cheaped out on this arm buying the AVF brand, and it’s not as sturdy as the Sanus one in my condo.
> 
> Bose Solo Soundbar Series II is also a great entry-level soundbar for $200. If you want bass thumping sound though, get a Sonos or a soundbar with a dedicated sub.



TV Choice - 8/10
Setup - 1/10
Popcorn flavor - 9/10
Popcorn value - 3/10

Overall with weightings on those above, I say decent job

----------


## benyl

I feel like that TV is sitting 6-8" too high.

----------


## gpomp

How is the U6G for viewing sports? I find my older Samsung a bit blurry compared to my newer TVs when watching hockey.

----------


## flipstah

> I feel like that TV is sitting 6-8" too high.



Last I checked it's a 7 ft ceiling so if I go lower, the sitting position is too far down. I can lower it a tad once we get the new couch in and see how the positioning is. 




> How is the U6G for viewing sports? I find my older Samsung a bit blurry compared to my newer TVs when watching hockey.



I haven't tried yet but I'll check out some YouTube highlights to see how it goes.

----------


## benyl

I was going to caveat (but fine if 7' ceiling). Hard to tell in the photo. All you can see if the light.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## pheoxs

Is there much of a difference in video / audio quality between streaming devices? Assuming you buy the better models and not the cheapest Roku. Roku vs Apple TV vs shield vs Fire stick

----------


## bjstare

Not mentioned in your post, but every once in a while streaming Netflix from my Chromecast Ultra to my Vizio TV, the color gets all fucked up. Everything is inverted/pink/green. And apparently it's a problem that is specific to netflix/chromecast/vizio combo.

I think the answer, per usual, is just don't be poor and get an Apple TV.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd say generally, it's not a problem with "quality" you'll notice. Lagginess, or an interface you don't like maybe. But not "quality".

----------


## killramos

Never be poor

----------


## Xtrema

> Is there much of a difference in video / audio quality between streaming devices? Assuming you buy the better models and not the cheapest Roku. Roku vs Apple TV vs shield vs Fire stick



There are only 2 choices. Apple TV 4K or Nvidia Shield Pro. It depends on which platform you are on. Everything else is a compromise for lower cost.

Until the latest Apple TV 4K, I would say Nvidia Shield Pro is the best streamer but once they release the A15 version of Apple TV 4K, it's game over.

And of course, Apple, you give your data to Tim Apple and Google your data get directly whored out.

----------


## killramos

Until they release the Apple TV 4K?

You mean 5 years ago?

----------


## Xtrema

> Until they release the Apple TV 4K?
> 
> You mean 5 years ago?



I meant 3rd gen Apple TV 4K. In a way, I'll count 2nd gen too. 1st gen Apple TV 4K is about on par with Shield Pro.

Apple TV is actually the cheaper option of the 2. 128GB storage and 4GB ram for $200. Cheapest Shield Pro if you catch it on sale is $230 with 16GB and 3GB.

For once, Apple is the budget, better bang for $ option in the field. Probably bc they really want to push hard for Apple TV+ subs.

----------


## beecue

Apple TV doesn't work properly with all DV profiles if you care about that.

I'd get the shield for my main setup and firestick 4k max for secondary.

I find firesticks to be much smoother than chromecast with gtv.

----------


## phubu

Hey gurus, what are your opinions on the Samsung QN90A/90B? Costco was selling 65" + extended warranty for ~1600.

----------


## rage2

> Hey gurus, what are your opinions on the Samsung QN90A/90B? Costco was selling 65" + extended warranty for ~1600.



It’s an impressive TV if you’re ok with not having DV support. It’s the brightest TV I’ve seen, rivals my old Vizio.

----------


## pheoxs

So not exactly a TV but also not worth making a new thread. What would be a good home audio setup to upgrade to if my budget is in the 1-1.5k range but also want it to be relatively minimal looking? 

Currently looking at the Samsung Q990 at Costco on sale for 1400. Wondering if there’s anything else worth considering? I feel like a proper receiver and speaker setup won’t fit nicely into that budget without cutting corners.

----------


## killramos

Atmos sound bar?

Anything minimalistic will either have compromises or high costs.

Sounds bars are pretty good these days.

----------


## Kavy

Sonos beam and mini sub. Or beam and two surrounds. 

Have Sonos for all my tvs and it would take a lot to convince me to switch away

Will sound great:
https://www.sonos.com/en-ca/shop/imm...ub-mini-one-sl

Atmos:
https://www.sonos.com/en-ca/shop/imm...ub-mini-one-sl

----------


## killramos

Id spend on an arc over a beam + sub personally.

Thats coming from a beam+sub user

----------


## Kavy

I have an arc surrounds and sub in my basement and a beam and same same setup (surrounds and full-size sub) on my main floor and to be honest I cannot tell a difference in the slightest.

----------


## pheoxs

> Sonos beam and mini sub. Or beam and two surrounds. 
> 
> Have Sonos for all my tvs and it would take a lot to convince me to switch away
> 
> Will sound great:
> https://www.sonos.com/en-ca/shop/imm...ub-mini-one-sl
> 
> Atmos:
> https://www.sonos.com/en-ca/shop/imm...ub-mini-one-sl



Id looked at Sonos but thought it wouldn’t fit in my budget. The arc seems highly reviewed but can’t really fit a proper sub in the budget. The mini seems to get mixed reviews where it does decent at some frequencies but falls flat at others near the crossover with the soundbar

https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/sonos-sub-mini

I hadn’t looked at the beam though so will check that out

----------


## Kavy

I have not heard the mini sub so I cannot comment but that is a decent site and I trust their reviews. I got my parents the Ray set for Christmas so I will know then. They don’t listen to music so I was more focused on movies for them haha.

----------


## rage2

> I have an arc surrounds and sub in my basement and a beam and same same setup (surrounds and full-size sub) on my main floor and to be honest I cannot tell a difference in the slightest.



The arc needs a TV that can pass thru Dolby Atmos (e-ARC) without it it'll perform not much different than the beam as it's just getting 5.1 input.




> Id looked at Sonos but thought it wouldn’t fit in my budget. The arc seems highly reviewed but can’t really fit a proper sub in the budget. The mini seems to get mixed reviews where it does decent at some frequencies but falls flat at others near the crossover with the soundbar



Sonos is by far the cleanest setup. Doesn't even look like I have speakers around. I have a Beam, and 2 Ikea Sonos rear speaker lamps on either side of the bed. They're cheap, and they're actually pretty decent lamps. I think the whole setup cost me around $800. Don't have a sub yet, don't think I need it for the bedroom.

----------


## killramos

There are also non Sonos branded sound bars if you would prefer to avoid their ecosystem and Sonos tax.

Sonos is great, but it isn’t cheap.

I’m sure a Sony or a Samsung atmos soundbar would sound alright.

----------


## msommers

The Samsung HW-Q990B is also highly regarded, plus comes with a sub and rears.

Currently there's a $1,000 difference between the two with the same components.

----------


## sabad66

+1 for the HW-Q990B

Rtings says it’s the best atmos soundbar on the market now
https://www.rtings.com/soundbar/revi...pe/dolby-atmos

----------


## rage2

I don't even bother with review sites for soundbars, aside from making sure they're not a piece of shit. When you've made the decision to go soundbar vs HT setup, you've already chosen aesthetics over sound quality. I've only got 1 room (bedroom) with soundbar setup, with HT setup everywhere else just so my room doesn't look like a mess.

The Ikea Sonos speaker lamp are the best thing ever (maybe those wall painting in 2nd place) for a clean look without looking like you have speakers all over the place. Their new updated lamps looks even nicer than the original.

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/new/ikea-...rs-pub3d494673

Only reason why I went Sonos. I hate their streaming software platform/interface.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I don't even bother with review sites for soundbars, aside from making sure they're not a piece of shit. When you've made the decision to go soundbar vs HT setup, you've already chosen aesthetics over sound quality. I've only got 1 room (bedroom) with soundbar setup, with HT setup everywhere else just so my room doesn't look like a mess.
> 
> The Ikea Sonos speaker lamp are the best thing ever (maybe those wall painting in 2nd place) for a clean look without looking like you have speakers all over the place. Their new updated lamps looks even nicer than the original.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/new/ikea-...rs-pub3d494673
> 
> Only reason why I went Sonos. I hate their streaming software platform/interface.



I agree with you on that front absolutely. If you don't have apple for sonos as well, it's shitty because you're missing key elements in getting the vest sound available for your room.

I wish I had all the room in the world so I could just keep HT setup, bit I don't, so the sonos surround is the best thing I could think of to replace it.

----------


## Darell_n

I bought some cheap ass 55” FireTV during the black Friday / now permanent sale on Amazon for the kids to probably ruin. I am very pleasantly surprised at how good the user interface is and easy to setup. Miles ahead of the other smart TVs I’ve owned.

----------


## heavyD

> I don't even bother with review sites for soundbars, aside from making sure they're not a piece of shit. When you've made the decision to go soundbar vs HT setup, you've already chosen aesthetics over sound quality. I've only got 1 room (bedroom) with soundbar setup, with HT setup everywhere else just so my room doesn't look like a mess.
> 
> The Ikea Sonos speaker lamp are the best thing ever (maybe those wall painting in 2nd place) for a clean look without looking like you have speakers all over the place. Their new updated lamps looks even nicer than the original.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/new/ikea-...rs-pub3d494673
> 
> Only reason why I went Sonos. I hate their streaming software platform/interface.



Can you incorporate those lamp speakers in a surround setup?

----------


## Kavy

> Can you incorporate those lamp speakers in a surround setup?



Yes, I have the bookshelf ones and they popped up as available for surrounds or a stereo pair so I’m certain the lamps are the same.

----------


## rage2

Yea they’re my surrounds. Not the best looking lamp out there (the new ones are nicer) but at least my bed isn’t surrounded by speakers like it used to be.

----------


## pheoxs

Well I went to visions and took a listen at a few options. Sonos arc sounded great but without the sub it was lackluster. Arc + surrounds was in the budget but the arc + sub and no surrounds was over 2k even on sale so ended up passing.

Ordered the Q990 setup from Costco, though it’ll take 10 days to get here which sucks waiting now

----------


## ZenOps

Walmart clearing out TCL 65 incher for $448. Its the two years old model, and only worth if it screen size and Roku are your thing.

Personally I'd skip and wait to see what 75 inchers are next year.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need cheap dumb 40" tv that's in stock in Cowtown for my mom. 
Any suggestions where to go tomorrow to pick it up?

----------


## flipstah

> Need cheap dumb 40" tv that's in stock in Cowtown for my mom. 
> Any suggestions where to go tomorrow to pick it up?



Best Buy TCL 3 series is el cheapo

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got the best buy TCL 3 series 40". Mom doesn't need the smarts, but you can avoid those without issue. Fucking Telus remote is hard to program though. Fucking telus.

----------


## pheoxs

Anyone have recommendations for a site for TV picture settings? Set up my 65” G2 and it’s beautiful but still all factory settings.

----------


## ganesh

> Anyone have recommendations for a site for TV picture settings? Set up my 65” G2 and it’s beautiful but still all factory settings.



https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/g2-oled/settings

----------


## Gman.45

I used the rtings settings for our LG C2 65" Oleds, and they improved on the factory settings enough to warrant the time fiddling with them.

----------

